# Sticky  Статистика форума



## yahooeu

*Статистика городских секций*



yahooeu said:


> ^^ самых больших городских секций





yahooeu said:


> спустя 20 дней.





yahooeu said:


> прошло ещё 20 дней.





yahooeu said:


> +20 дней





yahooeu said:


> через 20 дней





yahooeu said:


> ещё 20.


+20._________________________29.04.10г.

1. Москва 72,006 (+929)
2. Екатеринбург 48,007 (+1879)
3. Санкт-Петербург 36,580 (+813)
4. Новосибирск 32,696 (+1365)
5. Нижний Новгород 21,306 (+1642)
6. Казань 14,739 (+1039)
7. Барнаул 11,941 (+315)
8. Омск 10,707 (+224)
9. Саратов 8,724 (+324)
10. Краснодарский край 7,570 (+565)
11. Ростов-на-Дону 7,019 (+393)
12. Красноярск 6,900 (+350)
13. Тюмень 4,194 (+96)
14. Владивосток 3,887 (+460)
15. Уфа 3,726 (+522)
16. Пермь 3,181 (+390)
17. Волгоград 2,710 (+108)
18. Челябинск 1,926 (+56)
19. Кузбасс 1,826 (+63)
20. Воронеж 986 (+17)

*Регионы:*

1. Центр 74,476 (+998)
2. Сибирь 65,759 (+2339)
3. Урал 54,338 (+2109)
4. Поволжье 53,561 (+4049)
5. Северо-Запад 37,070 (+830)
6. Юг 17,420 (+1073)
7. Дальний Восток 6,874 (+887)


----------



## yahooeu

Динамика роста за период от 18.01.2010 до 29.04.2010


----------



## yahooeu

третий пост


----------



## RedCoppa

Вот пожалуйста, проценты роста. Данные к *19.04.2010*, точка отсчета 19.03.2010:


----------



## RENALD

yahooeu, статистика хороша :cheers:


----------



## Askario

Респект за тему kay:


----------



## alley cat

*Российский форум *

1 июня 2010 года

№.- Posts - Join Date - Members

01. 12197 Oct 2003 *coth*
02. 12040 Oct 2003 * Siberian*
03. 10818 Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
04. 09876 May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT *
05. 09140 May 2007 *AirPlaY * 
06. 08876 Feb 2008 *flatron *
07. 07594 May 2006 *Brad *
08. 07333 Dec 2008 *yahooeu *
09. 06112 Jun 2008 *xfury *
10. 05985 Nov 2005 *Ysh *

11. 05983 Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911*
12. 05445 Mar 2005 *anсov*
13. 05374 May 2006 *golov*
14. 05270 Feb 2006 *Fog*
15. 05153 Nov 2004 *ambient*
16. 05057 Jul 2005 *igor*
17. 04922 May 2007 *K-Lex*
18. 04887 May 2007 *ENJINEER*
19. 04717 jun 2008 *alley cat*
20. 04710 jun 2005 *yarsknet*

21. 04528 Jan 2008 *IgoryokOmsk *
22. 04507 Nov 2007 *Askario*
23. 04391 Jan 2007 *AlMax *
24. 04296 Jul 2007 *xerx *
25. 04165 Dec 2006 *mr. MyXiN *
26. 04154 Oct 2008 *Medoed *
27. 04133 Nov 2005 *KLoun *
28. 04113 May 2008 *roi95 *
29. 03961 Jun 2008 *evian *
30. 03793 Aug 2007 *Novosibirsk*

______________________________________________


*Российский форум *

1 сентября 2010 года

№.- Posts - (+) - Location - Join Date - Members


01. 13082 (1042) (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian* 
02. 12850 (2032) (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
03. 12536 (0339) (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth* 
04. 10739 (1599) (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 10031 (1155) (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 09876 (0000) (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT* 
07. 07685 (0352) (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu *
08. 07637 (0043) (Мск) May 2006 *Brad *
09. 07002 (0890) (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury*
10. 06930 (0947) (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911*

11. 06723 (2006) (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat *
12. 06715 (0730) (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 05922 (0769) (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
14. 05754 (0484) (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
15. 05603 (0158) (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
16. 05555 (0181) (Мск) May 2006 *golov*
17. 05516 (0594) (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
18. 05328 (0271) (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*
19. 05288 (0781) (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
20. 05229 (0519) (Крк) jun 2005* yarsknet*

21. 05229 (0342) (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
22. 04887 (0591) (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx *
23. 04861 (0333) (Омс) Jan 2008 *IgoryokOmsk *
24. 04697 (0306) (Екб) Jan 2007* AlMax *
25. 04665 (0532) (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
26. 04637 (нет-) (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
27. 04616 (0503) (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
28. 04542 (0581) (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian *
29. 04513 (0348) (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr. MyXiN *
30. 04388 (0254) (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed *

________________________________________________


*Российский форум *

1 декабря 2010 года

№.- Posts - (+) - Location - Join Date - Members

01. 15251 (2401) (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 14158 (1076) (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 12929 (0393) (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
04. 11782 (1043) (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 10849 (0818) (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 09876 (0000) (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT* 
07. 08730 (1045) (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu* 
08. 08503 (1780) (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat*
09. 08422 (1420) (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury* 
10. 08069 (0432) (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*

11. 07673 (0743) (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 *
12. 07135 (0420) (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 06655 (0733) (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
14. 06338 (0822) (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
15. 06263 (0509) (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
16. 06170 (0882) (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
17. 05882 (1245) (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
18. 05809 (0580) (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
19. 05733 (0130) (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
20. 05707 (0379) (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*

21. 05632 (0403) (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
22. 05580 (0693) (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx* 
23. 05338 (1413) (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad*
24. 05211 (0595) (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
25. 05189 (0647) (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian *
26. 05096 (0235) (Омс) Jan 2008 *IgoryokOmsk *
27. 05084 (0419) (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
28. 05034 (0337) (Екб) Jan 2007 *AlMax*
29. 05028 (0640) (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed*
30. 05019 (0506) (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr. MyXiN *
____________________________________________


*Российский форум *

1 января 2011 года

№.- Posts Location - Join Date - Members

01. 15803 (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 14610 (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 13026 (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
04. 12174 (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 11086 (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 09875 (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT*
07. 09060 (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat* 
08. 09000 (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu*
09. 08726 (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury* 
10. 08149 (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*

11. 08106 (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 *
12. 07397 (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 06679 (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
14. 06665 (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
15. 06623 (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
16. 06491 (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
17. 06079 (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
18. 06058 (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
19. 05975 (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad*
20. 05834 (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*

21. 05787 (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx*
22. 05775 (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
23. 05767 (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
24. 05536 (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian *
25. 05414 (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
26. 05307 (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed*
27. 05208 (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
28. 05160 (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr. MyXiN *
29. 05145 (Омс) Jan 2008 *IgoryokOmsk *
30. 05101 (Екб) Jan 2007 *AlMax*

______________________________________________

*Российский форум *

1 марта 2011 года

№.- Posts - (+) - Location - Join Date - Members

01. 17061 (1810) (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 15525 (1367) (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 13236 (0307) (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
04. 13065 (1283) (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 11669 (0820) (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 10178 (1675) (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat*
07. 09878 (0000) (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT* 
08. 09687 (0957) (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu* 
09. 09110 (0688) (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury*
10. 08866 (1193) (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 *

11. 08555 (0486) (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*
12. 07526 (0391) (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 07481 (1311) (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
14. 07241 (1903) (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad*
15. 07065 (0727) (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
16. 07013 (0750) (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
17. 06950 (0295) (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
18. 06568 (0686) (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
19. 06482 (0673) (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
20. 06170 (0590) (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx*

21. 06139 (0950) (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian*
22. 06085 (0378) (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*
23. 06022 (0390) (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
24. 05837 (0104) (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
25. 05802 (0774) (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed* 
26. 05739 (0528) (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
27. 05568 (1196) (Екб) Dec 2009 *Poezhai*
28. 05505 (0421) (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
29. 05476 (0457) (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr.MyXiN*
30. 05317 (0283) (Екб) Jan 2007 *AlMax*

*Российский форум *

1 июня 2011 года

№.- Posts - (+) - Location - Join Date - Members

01. 17040 (6223) (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 16608 (4568) (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 13982 (4842) (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
04. 13357 (1160) (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
05. 12352 (3476) (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 11620 (6903) (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat*
07. 10634 (4522) (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury*
08. 09707 (3724) (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 * 
09. 09567 (2234) (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu*
10. 09463 (0000) (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad* 

11. 08805 (1211) (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*
12. 08391 (3884) (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
13. 07637 (1652) (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
14. 07500 (2230) (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
15. 07496 (2574) (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
16. 07303 (2150) (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
17. 07315 (0000) (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
18. 07096 (2209) (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
19. 06865 (0000) (Екб) Dec 2009 *Poezhai*
20. 06736 (2440) (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx*

21. 06779 (2818) (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian*
22. 06492 (1435) (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*
23. 06428 (2274) (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed*
24. 06292 (1582) (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
25. 06004 (0559) (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
26. 05893 (0000) (Брн) May 2008 *surovy_mag*
27. 05856 (1691) (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr.MyXiN*
28. 05824 (0000) (Крд) Jun 2008 *Goromn* 
29. 05791 (1658) (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
30. 05707 (0000) (Мск) Okt 2007 *Kirgam*


----------



## ALEXEJ

Отлично получилось! Графики добавили наглядности
Кстати, интересно было-бы многим прирост оценивать не только в абсолютных значениях, а и в относительных(типа % роста) тут кстати лидеры резко поменяются, новички будут в лидерах )) 1,4% рост Москвы, 13 % рост Перми... а Воронеж дал-бы 1,8 % :nuts: наверное, это не совсем корректный параметр....


----------



## P0ezhai

*Статистика по тредам*



flatron said:


> рейтинг самых больших тредов в российском SSC
> 
> 1. Третья столица(городские проблемы) 20 970
> 2. Надо ли строить Охта-центр (Санкт-Петербург) 6 937
> 3. Украина (Чайная) 6 111
> 4. Экономика России(Экономика и технологии) 5 567
> 5. Строительство в Новосибирске(Новосибирск) 5 508
> 6. Строительство в Екатеринбурге (Екатеринбург) 5 053
> 7. Футбольный тред (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 4 887
> 8. Строительство в Барнауле 4 727


долгосрочная тенденция:


1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* (Чайная) 25,5237(+4267)
2. Украина (Чайная) 9,878(+3767)
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* (Санкт-Петербург)7,732(+795)
4. Футбольный тред (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 6,232(+1445)
5. Критика Америки (Чайная) 6,138 *(Closed)*








6. Строительство в Новосибирске(Новосибирск)	6,072(+564)
7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге (Екатеринбург) 5,960(+907) 
8. Экономика России (Экономика и Технологии) 5,953(+386) 
9. Строительство в Барнауле(Барнаул) 5,532(+705)
10.Погода (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 5,272 (+572)
11. Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center (Москва) 4,566 (+99)
12. Гюльчатай, открой личико! (Чайная) 4,501 (+125)
13. Новосибирская чайная (Новосибирск) 4,0246 (+222) 
14. Мировая стабильность (Чайная) 4,100 
15. Антей 3 *строится* (188м 50э, 2010) (Екатеринбург ) 4,064(+60) 
16. Екатеринбург (разное)(Екатеринбург ) 4,018
17. Строительство в Красноярске ( Красноярск) 4,003


----------



## Medoed

Спасибо! 
Интересная тема!


----------



## yahooeu

у Ростова какой-то аномальный скачёк был


----------



## Medoed

yahooeu said:


> у Ростова какой-то аномальный скачёк был


Появилось несколько новых активных пользователей плюс активизировалось обсуждение проектов, фото и т.п.


----------



## Kvin

А первый пост, это статистика постов за 20 дней? (я так понял). Почему выбран период 20 дней, а не месяц или 14 дней (2 недели)?
-----P.S-----
Спасибо, люблю статистику.


----------



## xfury

yahooeu said:


> у Ростова какой-то аномальный скачёк был


Ага.


----------



## yahooeu

Kvin said:


> А первый пост, это статистика постов за 20 дней? (я так понял). Почему выбран период 20 дней, а не месяц или 14 дней (2 недели)?


Да, за 20. А сделал так после *flatron*-а..он тоже там что-то считал, можешь посмотреть первые две ссылки в первм посте.


----------



## alley cat

> можешь посмотреть первые две ссылки в первм посте.


Только я не вижу там ссылок?


----------



## yahooeu

цитаты


----------



## P0ezhai

подсчитал за Флетрона долгосрочную тенденцию по тредам(см. пост №9)


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

легенду к оси абсцисс бы еще сделать, и масштаб обозначить.


----------



## Siberian

Круто!! yahooeu молодец ))

Но небольшой совет, подобную графику лучше сохранять в формате PNG, не будет этих jpeg-артефактов.


----------



## yahooeu

Siberian said:


> Но небольшой совет, подобную графику лучше сохранять в формате PNG, не будет этих jpeg-артефактов.


Спасибо. В следующий раз так и сделаю.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> легенду к оси абсцисс бы еще сделать, и масштаб обозначить.


ага, тоже хотел об этом написать.


----------



## RedCoppa

alley cat said:


> ^^ Можеш перенести это в свой пост №4 ? И также добавить за 29.04.10 продолжение.


Следующее обновление 19.05.2010!


----------



## roi95

RedCoppa said:


> Следующее обновление 19.05.2010!


Неудобные даты. 19 мая,потом 8 июня. Надо всё-таки определиться с конкретной датой,лучше всего фиксировать динамику 1 числа,раз в месяц.


----------



## RedCoppa

Ладно сделаю на 1 мая!


----------



## ALEXEJ

RedCoppa said:


> Ладно сделаю на 1 мая!


Ну вот, писал что мать-и-матика в школе не всем нужна а сам замечательную табличку смастерил, неувязочка Кстати, вот подумал таблица динамики роста суть скорость - первая производная от перемещения(прироста), но есть и 2-я производная- ускорение (замедление) - отношение текущей скорости к бывшей. Ну ясно, это уже по материалам равных временных промежутков. Будет если не лень в будущем, возможно многих этот показатель заинтересует, хотя практического смысла в нём не ахти, но чем сложнее алгоритм расчёта, тем интереснее результат, КМК


----------



## RedCoppa

А мастерить таблицу не сложно. Главное правильно формулу расчета Excel'я подставить.


----------



## RedCoppa




----------



## roi95

Это за какой период?

ЗЫ: Думаю,что пункт *в%* следует убрать.


----------



## ALEXEJ

roi95 said:


> ЗЫ: Думаю,что пункт *в%* следует убрать.


Почему убрать, это чисто статистический параметр, например 100 постов в день для Екб- рядовое событие, а 100 постов в месяц! для Воронежа - информационный бум, разве не так?


----------



## alley cat

Может добавить её в пост №4 чтобы как у* yahooeu* и обновления по теме не расползались


----------



## P0ezhai

> Это за какой период?


тоже интересно.
ЗЫ могу сказать одно: за очень плодовитый для Еката период


----------



## RedCoppa

С 19.04 по 1.05


----------



## roi95

ALEXEJ said:


> Почему убрать, это чисто статистический параметр, например 100 постов в день для Екб- рядовое событие, а 100 постов в месяц! для Воронежа - информационный бум, разве не так?


Да,на данном этапе это можно расценивать как показатель,но представь,что через n-ное количество лет в свердловской секции будет миллион постов и так же они будут писать по тысяче сообщений в неделю,и какой смысл тогда останется от этого показателя?
Правильнее всего будет заменить этот показатель на отношение количества постов прошлого месяца к количеству постов в позапрошлом месяце,таким образом мы увидим реальную скорость роста. Допустим,в марте в каком-нибудь региональном форуме написали 500 постов,а в апреле 600,получаем 600/500=120%,то есть за месяц на форуме написали на 20% больше,чем в предыдущем месяце.


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ в этом тоже можно отыскать бессмысленность - на примере Ростова , за последние 3 периода по 20 дн. было 300/700/400 и какие выводы можно вынести из этого? Например из последней таблички напрашивается вывод что до конца года Омск поменяется местами с Краснодаром, % активности Краснодара высок.


----------



## roi95

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^ в этом тоже можно отыскать бессмысленность - на примере Ростова , за последние 3 периода по 20 дн. было 300/700/400 и какие выводы можно вынести из этого? Например из последней таблички напрашивается вывод что до конца года Омск поменяется местами с Краснодаром, % активности Краснодара высок.


Ну месяц слишком мал для анализа динамики,согласен,а вот квартал или полугодие уже объективные показатели.


----------



## osmant

да уж, и правда, "Воронеж - х?! догонишь"... ))))


----------



## Attraction

P0ezhai said:


> долгосрочная тенденция:
> 
> 
> 1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* (Чайная) 24,149(+3179)
> 2. Украина (Чайная) 9,147(+3036)
> 3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* (Санкт-Петербург)7,589(+652)
> 4. Футбольный тред (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 6,094(+1207)
> 5-6. Экономика России (Экономика и Технологии) *5,938*(+371)
> 5-6. Строительство в Новосибирске(Новосибирск)	*5,938*(+430)
> 7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге (Екатеринбург) 5,758(+705)
> 8. Строительство в Барнауле(Барнаул) 5,249(+522)


Может быть стоит TOP-10 посчитать? TOP-8 как-то нелогично


----------



## P0ezhai

я посчитал так же как Флетрон...
если надо, то могу завтра Топ 10 посчитать...


----------



## Attraction

P0ezhai said:


> я посчитал так же как Флетрон...
> если надо, то могу завтра Топ 10 посчитать...


Конечно надо!


----------



## P0ezhai

Сделал ТОП 10 и доделал кликабельность :cheers:


----------



## Attraction

P0ezhai said:


> Сделал ТОП 10 и доделал кликабельность :cheers:


Ты немного не досчитал, есть темы и поболее:
Критика Америки ‎(5,673)
Погода (4,700)


----------



## P0ezhai

Хм извеняюсь... не заметил их, тк-к никогда в них не лажу

Поправил :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

думаю добавить все темы 4000+ 
вот какие нашел



> Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center *4,454*
> 
> Гюльчатай, открой личико! *4,386*
> 
> 
> Мировая стабильность *4,100*
> 
> Новосибирская чайная *4,017*
> 
> Антей 3 *строится* (188м 50э, 2010) *4,001*


ещё есть?


----------



## P0ezhai

Сделал ТОП 15 (4000+) и обновил показатели.
следующее обновление 1 Июня

ЗЫ модеры закрепите тему наверху чтоб не тонула


----------



## alley cat

В Екатеринбургской ветке 49 000 постов, на днях юбилей 50 000. :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

в последнее время у нас стабильно 8 дней = 1000 постов


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^если не сбавлять темпов, то через 20,8 лет будет мильён постов :banana:


----------



## Suomi 777

Всего на скайскрейперсити 393,513 юзеров. Вот интересно сколько из них из России


----------



## yahooeu

тысяча думаю есть)


----------



## Suomi 777

Эх, есть куда расти. Много еще крупных городов толком не представлено на форуме


----------



## roi95

Активных,не больше сотни,думаю.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Активных,не больше сотни,думаю.


Активные по каким параметрам считаются от 500, 1000 сообщений.


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> Активные по каким параметрам считаются от 500, 1000 сообщений.


Нет,те,которые хотя бы раз в неделю что-нибудь пишут на форуме.


----------



## ALEXEJ

alley cat said:


> Активные по каким параметрам считаются от 500, 1000 сообщений.


Думаю это не может быть критерием, может 500 за полгода или за 3-4 года, или например 500 дельных или столько-же обычной болтовни. Всё неоднозначно, количество - не качество.


----------



## alley cat

> Нет,те,которые хотя бы раз в неделю что-нибудь пишут на форуме.


Ну тогда количество ни как не просчитать.


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> Думаю это не может быть критерием, может 500 за полгода или за 3-4 года, или например 500 дельных или столько-же обычной болтовни. Всё неоднозначно, количество - не качество.


На это есть коэффициент активности.



> Total Posts
> Posts Per Day: 5.47


 Но это опять же посчитать не реально так как, каждому юзеру в профиль за лазить надо. 



> 500 дельных или столько-же обычной болтовни. Всё неоднозначно, количество - не качество.[


Ну это для кого как, тема про стату, мы её и считаем. А дельные не дельные это для кого как.


----------



## P0ezhai

> На это есть коэффициент активности.


думаю тех у кого больше 1 надо считать активными.
ещё над смотреть на показатель 


> *Last Activity:* Today 10:15 AM


если юзер уже месяц не бывает на форуме, то можно считать неактивным...
примеров много: spag, Lexa96, New York Morning....


----------



## roi95

Что-то Поволжье крайне медленно стало подбираться к Уралу. Но в течение недели,думаю,должны догнать. P0ezhai,нужно поднажать.


----------



## P0ezhai

Да догоняйте! мне не жалко


----------



## yahooeu

у нас последние дни вообще практически ничего не пишут.


----------



## roi95

Заметно кстати. А почему так?


----------



## xfury

Праздники.


----------



## yahooeu

Ага, да и погода отличная.


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> у нас последние дни вообще практически ничего не пишут.


Аналогично - застой!


----------



## P0ezhai

Меня не было просто


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> Меня не было просто


На три дня самозабананился.))


----------



## P0ezhai

Винда полетела....
теперь только с ноута могу сидеть...


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> теперь только с ноута могу сидеть...


А есть разница?


----------



## P0ezhai

там инет тупой.... и USB мышкой я как то забываю обзавестись...


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.05.2010 по 15.05.2010*.


----------



## yahooeu

спасибо


----------



## Askario

Новосиб снова расфлудился)


----------



## RedCoppa

Казань не лучше


----------



## Askario

У нас хотя бы повод был: Путин, стадион и все дела  А флуд без причины - признак троловщины


----------



## ambient

Askario said:


> А флуд без причины - признак троловщины


Ну вот ты нам его и продемонстрировал.

Вообще-то флуд по определению без причины. Но у нас такого нет. Видимо казанцы по этому спецы. Ну понять можно, видать событий по теме форума нет, раз приезд Путина активно обсуждают.


----------



## alley cat

:rock: Юбилей - 50 000 постов :rock: Екатеринбург. :rock:


----------



## Askario

ambient said:


> Ну понять можно, видать событий по теме форума нет, раз приезд Путина активно обсуждают.


Если бы ты ходил по другим веткам, то чушь бы такую не писал.:lol:


----------



## coth

вот вам ещё для размышления немного статистики мною собранной

посуточная статистика в конце марта
http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1003/be/98f1842f1c8f.png

так же каждый квартал мы составляем евростатистику. теперь ею заведую я.
http://skyscrapers.ru/files/ssc-quarterly-euroreport-fyq1-2010.pdf


----------



## warden987

^^ Coth, клёво мы лидеры по абсолютным значениям и вторые по процентным после Беларуси. Так держать и поляков через года 2 догоним.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Надо же, как я эту тему мимо прошел интересно)))


----------



## IgorTCRS24

coth said:


> сейчас только для 30+ допускаются отдельные темы. либо комплексы с большой площадью.


Любопытно... в правилах не видел такого ограничения. ИМХО разумней не допускать темы на здания ниже 25 этажей включительно, ну а для Москвы запрет ниже 30 в самый раз.


----------



## coth

Высотка по Российским стандартам - это выше 25 этажей.


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> долгосрочная тенденция:
> 
> 
> 1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* (Чайная) 25,5237(+4267)
> 2. Украина (Чайная) 9,878(+3767)
> 3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* (Санкт-Петербург)7,732(+795)
> 4. Футбольный тред (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 6,232(+1445)
> 5. Критика Америки (Чайная) 6,138
> 6. Строительство в Новосибирске(Новосибирск)	6,072(+564)
> 7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге (Екатеринбург) 5,960(+907)
> 8. Экономика России (Экономика и Технологии) 5,953(+386)
> 9. Строительство в Барнауле(Барнаул) 5,532(+705)
> 10.Погода (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 5,272 (+572)
> 11. Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center (Москва) 4,566 (+99)
> 12. Гюльчатай, открой личико! (Чайная) 4,501 (+125)
> 13. Новосибирская чайная (Новосибирск) 4,0246 (+222) 14. Мировая стабильность (Чайная) 4,100
> 15. Антей 3 *строится* (188м 50э, 2010) (Екатеринбург ) 4,064(+60)
> 16. Екатеринбург (разное)(Екатеринбург ) 4,000


Можно вырубать от сюда -* Критика Америки*...6,171 пост, в тираж вышла.


----------



## Красноярец

"Строительство в Красноярске" 4000+


----------



## P0ezhai

alley cat said:


> Можно вырубать от сюда -* Критика Америки*...6,171 пост, в тираж вышла.


думаешь стоит совсем убрать? 
я думаю лучше просто приделать *(closed)* и пусть будет. со временем утонет.

ЗЫ когда в ветке антея будет 5000 со временем перейдем на 5000+


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Высотка по Российским стандартам - это выше 25 этажей.


А не выше 75 метров (по крайней мере насколько я помню, по московским именно так)?


----------



## coth

мне казалось ограничение по этажности:dunno:


----------



## P0ezhai

Поволжье до сих пор Урал не догнало... а грозились ещё в апреле догнать


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> Поволжье до сих пор Урал не догнало... а грозились ещё в апреле догнать


У них в инкубатор пару тысяч постов вылетело.


----------



## Askario

Ничего, в этот раз ничего не помешает догнать. А если вдруг ещё Самара из инкубатора вылупится, тогда даже за горизонтом спину Поволжья не увидите


----------



## xfury

Аскар, я тя умоляю, я уже давно перестал надеяться, что Самара вылезет когда-нибудь в отельный форум.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Аскар, я тя умоляю, я уже давно перестал надеяться, что Самара вылезет когда-нибудь в отельный форум.


Когда-то мы так думали про НН. А посмотри,сколько они теперь на форуме нафлудили.


----------



## alley cat

Украина 10 000+

Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6000+

Строительство в Красноярске 4000 +


----------



## Krosh

Немного статистики по разделу "Общий региональный форум".
Некоторые комментарии будут в следующем посте.
Сразу обращу внимание, что сортировка ведётся *по названию центра субъекта федерации*. Так правильнее, поскольку форум всё-таки про высотное строительство. Заранее приношу извинения за возможные опечатки. Но потерянных топиков нет.

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора"*
Данные по состоянию на примерно 04:00 МЛВ 30.05.2010
Всего тем: *121*
Всего ответов: *9584*
Форум показывает только ответы, поэтому есть ветки с цифрой ответов 0.



Code:


[I]Регион                                            Ответов/Тем[/I]
[B] 1 Хабаровск и Хабаровский край            3199/18[/B]
 2 Грозный и Чеченская Республика           760/10
 3 Киров и Кировская область                699/9
 4 Самара и Самарская область               650/6
 5 Тула и Тульская область                  647/6
 6 Ижевск и Республика Удмуртия             541/6
 7 Абакан и Республика Хакасия              334/4
 8 Ярославль и Ярославская область          258/2
 9 Владимир и Владимирская область          245/2
10 Петропавловск-Камч. и Камчатка           238/2
11 Калининград и Калинингр. область         208/4
12 Белгород и Белгородская область          147/3
13 Иркутск и Иркутская область              145/5
14 Мурманск и Мурманская область            135/2
15 Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий-Эл         132/1
16 Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	     77/2
17 Кызыл и Республика Тува                   70/1
18 Томск и Томская область                   68/1
19 Смоленск и Смоленская область             64/1
20 Тверь и Тверская область                  58/2


----------



## Suomi 777

Krosh said:


> Немного статистики по разделу "Общий региональный форум".
> Некоторые комментарии будут в следующем посте.
> Сразу обращу внимание, что сортировка ведётся *по названию центра субъекта федерации*. Так правильнее, поскольку форум всё-таки про высотное строительство. Заранее приношу извинения за возможные опечатки. Но потерянных топиков нет.
> 
> *Топ-20 "Инкубатора"*
> Данные по состоянию на примерно 04:00 МЛВ 30.05.2010
> Всего тем: *121*
> Всего ответов: *9584*
> Форум показывает только ответы, поэтому есть ветки с цифрой ответов 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [I]Регион                                            Ответов/Тем[/I]
> [B] 1 Хабаровск и Хабаровский край            3199/18[/B]
> 2 Грозный и Чеченская Республика           760/10
> 3 Киров и Кировская область                699/9
> 4 Самара и Самарская область               650/6
> 5 Тула и Тульская область                  647/6
> 6 Ижевск и Республика Удмуртия             541/6
> 7 Абакан и Республика Хакасия              334/4
> 8 Ярославль и Ярославская область          258/2
> 9 Владимир и Владимирская область          245/2
> 10 Петропавловск-Камч. и Камчатка           238/2
> 11 Калининград и Калинингр. область         208/4
> 12 Белгород и Белгородская область          147/3
> 13 Иркутск и Иркутская область              145/5
> 14 Мурманск и Мурманская область            135/2
> 15 Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий-Эл         132/1
> 16 Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	     77/2
> 17 Кызыл и Республика Тува                   70/1
> 18 Томск и Томская область                   68/1
> 19 Смоленск и Смоленская область             64/1
> 20 Тверь и Тверская область                  58/2


Хабаровск, Чечню, Киров и Самару можно выделять в отдельные ветки


----------



## P0ezhai

ИМХО только Хабаровск


----------



## Suomi 777

P0ezhai said:


> ИМХО только Хабаровск


Ну из Кирова уже полно форумчан, а самара имеет большой потенциал


----------



## P0ezhai

Когда касарь(1000) наберет, тогда и выделят... потенциал надо реализовывать..


----------



## Suomi 777

P0ezhai said:


> Когда касарь(1000) наберет, тогда и выделят... потенциал надо реализовывать..


Я думаю, что выделение в подфорум повышает интерес к региону и ведет к увеличению активности


----------



## alley cat

В Нижнем прошло весеннее флудообострение ,)) 807 постов, против 1642 постов в апреле.
Питер наоборот расфлудился )) видимо xerx в отпуске.))


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> такими темпами Поволжье скоро на 1-м месте будет.


Это как-то не в счет. Одно дело город, другое разные города ни как в строительстве друг с другом на прямую не связанные.
Как Магнитка и Салехард на Урале.


----------



## Askario

alley cat said:


> Это как-то не в счет. Одно дело город, другое разные города ни как в строительстве друг с другом на прямую не связанные.
> Как Магнитка и Салехард на Урале.


Проблемы Урала — это проблемы Урала. Ебург высасывает соки из окружающих регионов, а потом вынужден в одиночку противостоять Поволжью


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Проблемы Урала — это проблемы Урала. Ебург высасывает соки из окружающих регионов, а потом вынужден в одиночку противостоять Поволжью


С чего это! Челябинск во многом опережает Екат,  а Пермь, Уфу, Оренбург и Ижевск у нас отняли. Всучив нам взамен одну только Тюмень.:eat:


----------



## Siberian

^^ Да, Тюмень нам верните уже! ))


----------



## coth

yahooeu said:


> такими темпами Поволжье скоро на 1-м месте будет.


будем за флуд активнее наказывать


----------



## Askario

alley cat said:


> С чего это! Челябинск во многом опережает Екат,


Катализатором обсуждений на региональных ветках является строительство и проекты, а тут Екб первый парень на Урале без всяких.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Siberian said:


> ^^ Да, Тюмень нам верните уже! ))


от нас толку никакого 

Вон, 2 позиции проиграли)))


----------



## Boris_54

Askario said:


> Катализатором обсуждений на региональных ветках является строительство и проекты, а тут Екб первый парень на Урале без всяких.


ну сейчас во многих регионах движняк пошел, у нас несколько проектов 20+ оживилось...


----------



## P0ezhai

Нижний должен по идее сейчас расфлудится.. там разбирают 6 этажей металлического каркаса у 16 этажки....


----------



## alley cat

Нижний - это мыльный пузырь, надулся и лопнул (занял свое место).


----------



## RedCoppa

alley cat said:


> С чего это! Челябинск во многом опережает Екат,  а Пермь, Уфу, Оренбург и Ижевск у нас отняли. Всучив нам взамен одну только Тюмень.:eat:


Башкирия итак на Урале, кому блин захотелось нас в ПФО сунуть???


----------



## P0ezhai

Ека без меня всего 269 посто за 3 дня написал.....


----------



## P0ezhai

через ~20 месяцев Екатеринбург сделает Москву. учитывая положительную динамику Екатринбурга можно и за 15 месяцев догнать нерезиновую


----------



## ambient

Ну так москвичам-то пофиг, у них итак каждый день всё круто вокруг. Вот попробуйте их на гламурном форуме обогнать. Хотя им и это пофиг...


----------



## alley cat

Смысла не вижу с Мск в догонялки играть.


----------



## Askario

Только если кое-что короткое


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Нижний - это мыльный пузырь, надулся и лопнул (занял свое место).


а Ёбург когда займёт своё место?:lol:


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> а Ёбург когда займёт своё место?:lol:


хз когда, но оно всегда будет выше места Петербурга, если чо.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> через ~20 месяцев Екатеринбург сделает Москву. учитывая положительную динамику Екатринбурга можно и за 15 месяцев догнать нерезиновую


где-то 6-9 месяцев назад Питер стремительно догонял Ебург и казалось ещё месяц два и мы выйдем на второе место после Москвы. А потом всё поменяло,а через пару месяцев опять всё станет наоборот. Так что такие прогнозы,весьма недальновидная вещь!



alley cat said:


> хз когда, но оно всегда будет выше места Петербурга, если чо.


да это понятно! Что вообще такое город Санкт-Петербург в сравнения с городом Ёбургом! Да ничто,так плюнуть да растереть!:lol:

Меня вот другое интересует,Ебург выше Москвы и самого Красноярска,или всё же пока им немного уступает?


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> Меня вот другое интересует,Ебург выше Москвы и самого Красноярска,или всё же пока им немного уступает?


Иди с этим вопросом в третью флудильню, там тебе популярно объяснят.))


----------



## P0ezhai

> и казалось ещё месяц два и мы выйдем на второе место после Москвы. А потом всё поменяло,а через пару месяцев опять всё станет наоборот.


теперь мы на 15 000 посто впереди... за*бетесь догонять


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> теперь мы на 15 000 посто впереди... за*бетесь догонять


а смысл?
Что это вообще меняет?


----------



## P0ezhai

к разговору о колличестве фоток в одном посте


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> к разговору о колличестве фоток в одном посте


да норм. вроде


----------



## P0ezhai

~60 фоток это норм?


----------



## P0ezhai

Питер и Киев 4000+


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

RedCoppa said:


> Башкирия итак на Урале, кому блин захотелось нас в ПФО сунуть???


Путин, видимо.
Если бы был округ из всех уральских регионов, то даже без Тюмени по экономической мощи он превосходил всё оставшееся Поволжье. Слишком самодостаточный бы получился, а Москве так деньги неудобно качать. А так сбалансировали - у Башкортостана и Перми ВРП одни из крупнейших в ПФО.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> ~60 фоток это норм?


он иногда и 800 фоток в один пост запихивает


----------



## P0ezhai

:O


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> он иногда и 800 фоток в один пост запихивает


А как это можно подсчитать?:nuts:


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> А как это можно подсчитать?:nuts:


очень просто,когда открываешь страничку,то у меня в левом нижнем углу обычно пишется,загрузка изображения,осталось столько-то картинок...и вот так вот примерно...


----------



## P0ezhai

А можно примеры таких постов? где по 800 фоток


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> очень просто,когда открываешь страничку,то у меня в левом нижнем углу обычно пишется,загрузка изображения,осталось столько-то картинок...и вот так вот примерно...


Точно. Ну это,кто пользуется ИЭ,то там так можно,а я Оперой. Как в ней,не знаю.


----------



## Красноярец

roi95 said:


> Точно. Ну это,кто пользуется ИЭ,то там так можно,а я Оперой. Как в ней,не знаю.


у меня кол-во картинок пишется чуть правее от адреса страницы(тоже пользуюсь оперой)


----------



## P0ezhai

в опрере элементы... там хер поймешь что к чему...


----------



## alley cat

А разве считаются только картинки, выложенные пользователем. ИМХО аватары тоже должны считаться как и смайлики, и другие изображения Edit, Quete итд.


----------



## P0ezhai

Они итак считаются


----------



## alley cat

Конечно это же изображения.


----------



## roi95

Вот в том-то вся и загвоздка,что картинками считается всё подряд,поэтому количество чисто фото хз как подсчитать.


----------



## Красноярец

P0ezhai said:


> в опрере элементы... там хер поймешь что к чему...


всё-равно примерное кол-во вычислить можно, да и обсалютная точность тут не особо нужна


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> А можно примеры таких постов? где по 800 фоток


точно помню,что это была тема про Москву,но что-то никак не могу найти
Но по 300-400 постов запросто
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890514
точно помню,что у него по 1100-1200 фоток на странице получалось,будет время найду.


----------



## P0ezhai

^^ первый пост той темы конечно лютыч


----------



## flatron

вот свежий,сегодняшний пример ещё
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58661777&postcount=98


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> точно помню,что это была тема про Москву,но что-то никак не могу найти
> Но по 300-400 постов запросто
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=890514
> точно помню,что у него по 1100-1200 фоток на странице получалось,будет время найду.


Даже эта страничка на 60 мегабайт потянула. :nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

yarsknet said:


> Да забросает меня гнилыми помидорами г-н Флатрон, но центр Одессы
> гораздо красивей Питера - больше ярких красок, в раз больше зелени
> (собно говоря, в СПБ ее вообще на улицах нет), а что до серых окраин,
> их, как тут любят некоторые товарищи писать, везде наснимать можно.
> ЗЫ все фото ниже без обработки, город и без фотошопа выразителен.
> 
> Фотографии в альбоме «ОДЕССА» yarsknet на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172314/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11a_40485f87_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [more]
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172315/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11b_47a4aaec_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172316/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11c_450467e1_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172317/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11d_4708e89e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172318/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11e_5091b69_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172319/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1e/0_2a11f_7dbc2e0f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172320/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1e/0_2a120_5eb207f2_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172321/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.1e/0_2a121_4b5ab12f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172322/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.1e/0_2a122_378fb4f7_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172323/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1e/0_2a123_a3124f79_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172324/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1e/0_2a124_142ff3bd_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172325/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.1e/0_2a125_65f4f004_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172326/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.1f/0_2a126_4f19a27a_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172327/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4305/yarsknet.1f/0_2a127_be193db6_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172328/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1f/0_2a128_90d2c168_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172329/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.1f/0_2a129_749324ae_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172330/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12a_7854f25d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172331/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12b_f8e80380_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172332/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12c_33eb272c_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172333/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12d_ef904806_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172334/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12e_bd875a14_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172335/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.1f/0_2a12f_8fcee6fd_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172336/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a130_22f8788c_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172337/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a131_9cd79adf_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172338/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.1f/0_2a132_87725b13_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172339/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.1f/0_2a133_43cca0a8_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172340/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a134_8253a5d7_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172341/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.1f/0_2a135_7e3556bc_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172342/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a136_d8006d5_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172343/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a137_ffabb4e1_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172344/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.1f/0_2a138_416d10f6_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172345/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.1f/0_2a139_4326d9e3_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172346/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13a_dcf78b2_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172347/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13b_271f6060_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172348/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13c_9868b30d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172349/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13d_a69c7f1d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172350/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13e_9c790283_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172351/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4302/yarsknet.1f/0_2a13f_4fc6fbf2_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172352/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4206/yarsknet.1f/0_2a140_21dd9e0f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172353/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.1f/0_2a141_e7f892bb_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172354/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.1f/0_2a142_f3a4cc94_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172355/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4302/yarsknet.1f/0_2a143_bacd2016_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172356/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.1f/0_2a144_14e20ec6_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172357/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a145_8b1d72b3_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172358/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a146_c34b0f97_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172359/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.1f/0_2a147_d314d5b7_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172360/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4305/yarsknet.1f/0_2a148_fb6aae04_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172361/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.1f/0_2a149_41a54125_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172362/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14a_ad94aa26_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172363/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14b_5dea7e4e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172364/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14c_35f41cee_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172365/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14d_80344078_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172366/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14e_43c87cf7_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172367/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.1f/0_2a14f_b444f768_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172368/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.1f/0_2a150_fb591775_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172369/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.1f/0_2a151_e1128802_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172370/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.1f/0_2a152_b3dda35b_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172371/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.1f/0_2a153_b6499559_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172372/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.1f/0_2a154_f6fd8b4b_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172373/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.1f/0_2a155_826cbf05_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172374/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.1f/0_2a156_1e5d8cb8_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172375/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.1f/0_2a157_28b84752_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172376/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4206/yarsknet.20/0_2a158_9efe3243_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172377/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a159_885f6eb8_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172378/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.20/0_2a15a_d2185e16_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172379/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.20/0_2a15b_abbd025f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172380/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a15c_5df28ce9_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172381/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.20/0_2a15d_9a9f3754_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172382/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4302/yarsknet.20/0_2a15e_c99bc113_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172383/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.20/0_2a15f_bcf25018_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172384/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.20/0_2a160_9516232a_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172385/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a161_66f90406_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172386/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.20/0_2a162_64ba0793_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172387/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.20/0_2a163_e2c7a5d4_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172388/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.20/0_2a164_d2689b88_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172389/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.20/0_2a165_dc4d9545_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172390/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.20/0_2a166_2c6b398c_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172391/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a167_f27210f9_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172392/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.20/0_2a168_f11fdd00_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172393/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.20/0_2a169_4cd04064_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172394/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.20/0_2a16a_5a69229f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172395/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4305/yarsknet.20/0_2a16b_d894f6c4_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172396/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.20/0_2a16c_d9713ed_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172397/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.20/0_2a16d_23a35455_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172398/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.20/0_2a16e_3d0bc39a_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172400/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.20/0_2a170_f2195ea2_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172401/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.20/0_2a171_d25b3932_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172402/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.20/0_2a172_d69e850f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172403/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.20/0_2a173_ee16dd7d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172404/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.20/0_2a174_6539d6f3_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172405/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.20/0_2a175_f4c8ade_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172406/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.20/0_2a176_b5af1bdd_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172407/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.20/0_2a177_e62c5e21_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172408/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.20/0_2a178_d6f78577_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172409/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.20/0_2a179_495fba3d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172410/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.20/0_2a17a_7b08fd3b_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172411/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.20/0_2a17b_9f496021_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172412/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.20/0_2a17c_927a41a9_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172413/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.20/0_2a17d_f472e91e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172414/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.20/0_2a17e_48d699c0_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172415/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.20/0_2a17f_a1530cf3_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172416/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4200/yarsknet.20/0_2a180_cd21bf43_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172417/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.20/0_2a181_e58a4155_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172418/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.20/0_2a182_9deb48d5_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172419/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.20/0_2a183_ca97292d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172420/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.20/0_2a184_bf0e22cd_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172421/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a185_bbdf952c_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172422/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4302/yarsknet.20/0_2a186_51f7b822_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172423/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4304/yarsknet.20/0_2a187_3b92c577_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172424/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.20/0_2a188_fcab8d0e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172425/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4206/yarsknet.20/0_2a189_34d598e9_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172426/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4303/yarsknet.20/0_2a18a_5bd351e9_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172427/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.21/0_2a18b_5eaeae02_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172428/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4206/yarsknet.21/0_2a18c_7476d2d7_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172429/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.21/0_2a18d_e99b405d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172430/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.21/0_2a18e_9cbdadb0_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172431/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.21/0_2a18f_f9ea994a_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172432/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.21/0_2a190_51bcf5f1_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172433/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.21/0_2a191_9d252d22_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172434/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.21/0_2a192_79c5db31_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172435/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.21/0_2a193_98a0f54b_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172436/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.21/0_2a194_88cf552f_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172437/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.21/0_2a195_6b9d2c38_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172438/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4306/yarsknet.21/0_2a196_6008dd40_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172439/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4202/yarsknet.21/0_2a197_82296a1d_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172440/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/3909/yarsknet.21/0_2a198_def9fd8e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172441/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.21/0_2a199_7f552cea_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172442/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4302/yarsknet.21/0_2a19a_74938f06_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172443/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/yarsknet.21/0_2a19b_4e00f21_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172444/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4201/yarsknet.21/0_2a19c_f4aea6e5_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172445/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.21/0_2a19d_dcd54d1e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172446/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.21/0_2a19e_1bd6d9ec_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172447/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4205/yarsknet.21/0_2a19f_22741b0b_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172448/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4203/yarsknet.21/0_2a1a0_8da60158_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172449/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4300/yarsknet.21/0_2a1a1_f194d85e_XL.jpg[/img][/url]
> 
> [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/yarsknet/view/172450/][img]http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4301/yarsknet.21/0_2a1a2_dc5b857b_XL.jpg[/img]
> 
> [/url]


кто не полненится посчитать вручную?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> кто не полненится посчитать вручную?


ну всего 137 фоток. Это и по номерам можно посчитать


----------



## glad

Такие посты даже не открываю.hno:


----------



## P0ezhai

надо за такие наказывать


----------



## P0ezhai

новая версия бублина


----------



## Boris_54

P0ezhai said:


> надо за такие наказывать


+1
вот как гелио надо, 3-7 фоток на пост...


----------



## flatron

*RedCoppa*,где статистика за первую половину июня?


----------



## P0ezhai

Флетрон, с 9,000 тебя


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Флетрон, с 9,000 тебя


с 10-кой поздравишь,а девять,это не круглая дата

Кстати,а что у нас со статистикой по тредам?


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> с 10-кой поздравишь,а девять,это не круглая дата


Это смотря в какой системе исчисления считать. В девятиричной - круглее не придумаешь! :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

если сегодня вечером не сделаю, то послезавтра сьтатистика будет точно


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

msasha_65 said:


> Это смотря в какой системе исчисления считать. В девятиричной - круглее не придумаешь! :lol:


в девятеричной это должно бы быть число 9х9х9х9=6561


----------



## IG

flatron said:


> точно помню,что это была тема про Москву,но что-то никак не могу найти


flatron, вот она http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=839388, я тож эту тему помню, там штук 600 фоток на 1 странице


----------



## ikeamen

IG said:


> flatron, вот она http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=839388, я тож эту тему помню, там штук 600 фоток на 1 странице


нет, поменьше..
116 в первом посте
172 во втором


причем фотки никакой ценности не представляют.. надо же уметь так снимать - в жанре "ни о чём".. hno:


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> нет, поменьше..
> 116 в первом посте
> 172 во втором
> 
> 
> причем фотки никакой ценности не представляют.. надо же уметь так снимать - в жанре "ни о чём".. hno:


не поменьше,а побольше,на странице там более 900 фоток!


----------



## Boris_54

ikeamen said:


> нет, поменьше..
> 116 в первом посте
> 172 во втором
> 
> 
> причем фотки никакой ценности не представляют.. надо же уметь так снимать - в жанре "ни о чём".. hno:


ну почему...
это фотки типа casual, тоже иногда интересно)))


----------



## P0ezhai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34491050&postcount=28
и не лень было ему столько писать? О_о


----------



## alley cat

Тему надо переименовать! *Статистика Yarskneta*. 
Хватит может флудить а, добьемся того что тему из-за пары-тройки поклонников этого персонажа, в чайную перенесут.


----------



## Askario

Ну так в ожидании данных от Редкопы или поежая.


----------



## P0ezhai

сегодня некогда


----------



## ikeamen

мне от яхуея нравилась статистика.. просто и одновременно показательно..
че-то он забросил свою тему


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> мне от яхуея нравилась статистика.. просто и одновременно показательно..
> че-то он забросил свою тему


Почему он как делал так и делает. Следующее обновление 29.06.10



yahooeu said:


> с 19.05 по 09.06
> 
> 1. Москва 73,801 (+804)
> 2. Екатеринбург 52,021 (+1882)
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 38,478 (+1240)
> 4. Новосибирск 35,962 (+1478)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 23,284 (+807)
> 6. Казань 17,297 (+1371)
> 7. Барнаул 12,950 (+634)
> 8. Омск 11,148 (+250)
> 9. Саратов 9,688 (+516)
> 10. Краснодарский край 8,511 (+474)
> 11. Ростов-на-Дону 8,141 (+639)
> 12. Красноярск 7,439 (+327)
> 13. Владивосток 4,870 (+477) (+1)
> 14. Уфа 4,827 (+559) (+1)
> 15. Тюмень 4,656 (+162) (-2)
> 16. Пермь 3,917 (+423)
> 17. Волгоград 2,896 (+108)
> 18. Челябинск 2,127 (+85)
> 19. Кузбасс 1,921 (+53)
> 20. Воронеж 1,021 (+21)
> 
> 
> 1. Центр 74,822 (+825)
> 2. Сибирь 70,628 (+2770)
> 3. Поволжье 59,013 (+3703) (+1)
> 4. Урал 58,804 (+2126) (-1)
> 5. Северо-Запад 38,478 (+1240)
> 6. Юг 19,548 (+1243)
> 7. Дальний Восток 4,870 (+477)
> 
> Инкубатор 10,084 (+735)


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Почему он как делал так и делает. Следующее обновление 29.06.10


ой, правда.. пропустил..
я просто в первом посте ждал..


----------



## alley cat

Жалко только на график забил, тоже интересно динамику по нему отслеживать было.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Boris_54 said:


> это фотки типа casual, тоже иногда интересно)))


кстати, да 
во многих случаях "документальное" фото смотреть интереснее, чем "открыточное"


----------



## ALEXEJ

alley cat said:


> Почему он как делал так и делает. Следующее обновление 29.06.10


Хм, сейчас вдруг подумал если из Инкубатора выделить Хабару и Грозный, то Инкубатор совсем загнёться, кстати была инфа что в середине июня будет некая трансформация форума с выделениями городов, наверное это была провокация... не помню кто это вбросил....


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> Хм, сейчас вдруг подумал если из Инкубатора выделить Хабару и Грозный, то Инкубатор совсем загнёться


Активные юзеры из других регионов появятся он опять разогнется. Так и должно быть.



> кстати была инфа что в середине июня будет некая трансформация форума с выделениями городов, наверное это была провокация... не помню кто это вбросил....


Об этом здесь


----------



## Boris_54

ALEXEJ said:


> Хм, сейчас вдруг подумал если из Инкубатора выделить Хабару и Грозный, то Инкубатор совсем загнёться, кстати была инфа что в середине июня будет некая трансформация форума с выделениями городов, наверное это была провокация... не помню кто это вбросил....


да инкубатор давно пора закрывать, а топы перебрасывать в соответствующие округа...


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> если сегодня вечером не сделаю, то послезавтра сьтатистика будет точно


и где же?
На флуд время есть,сделай что-нибудь полезное.
Или давай я буду эту статискику вести?hno:


----------



## P0ezhai

ну если есть желание то дерзай


----------



## P0ezhai

только наверно надо вернутся к ТОП 10, а то тем 4000+ уже слишком много развелось....


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> ну если есть желание то дерзай


сам-то чего не сделал,коли обещал?

Ладно сейчас займусь.


----------



## flatron

*статистика за последние 15 дней*

1. Третья столица России 25 990 (+459)
2. Украина 10 607 (+437)
*3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр 8 252 (+520*)
4. Футбольный тред 6 290 (+21)
5. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 189 (+161)
6. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 185 (+65)
7. Критика Америки 6,138 (Closed) 
8. Экономика России 5 966(+13)
9. Погода 5 657 (+229)
10. Строительство в Барнауле 5 623 (+125)
*11. Питер и Киев 4 915 (+1335)*
12. Гюльчатай,открой личико 4 663 (+56)
13. Международный деловой центр 4 618 (+18)

Вот пока так. Немного скромнее,чем у Поезжая,без ссылок,но потом доработаю.
Границу пока сделал в 4 500 постов,потом подниму до 5 тыс.
Две самые активные темы выделяю!
Общий прирост 13 тем, 3 439 постов.(из них почти 40% пришлось на Питер+Киев)


----------



## roi95

А почему Критику Америки закрыли?


----------



## P0ezhai

провокационная тема видать


----------



## P0ezhai

Екатеринбург(разное) 4500+


----------



## AutoUnion

*700 000!!!* 

Всё-таки мне это удалось на этот раз! :banana:


----------



## flatron

собрал сегодня всю статистику по тредам,написал отчёт и на последнем слове мышка упала со стола и всё стёрлось :bash:

Второй раз писать всё то же нет времени и сил.
Могу лишь сказать,что активность очень упала,даже третья столица чуть жива.
Почти половину всего прироста постов даёт тред Питер и Киев,там почти на 500 постов прирост.
Появилось два новых 4500+,это новосибирская чайная и Екатеринбург разное.
Подумалось мне,что пожалуй лучше я буду 1-го и 15-го числа выкладывать,потому как 10 дней слишком мало.


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> собрал сегодня всю статистику по тредам,написал отчёт и на последнем слове мышка упала со стола и всё стёрлось :bash:
> 
> Второй раз писать всё то же нет времени и сил.
> ...


Сочувствую, конечно 

И почему-то сказка про Курочку Рябу вспомнилась...


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Надеюсь "Питер и Киев" в чайную выкинут, как и третью столицу.


----------



## Contr

Что вам эта статистика упрямая дает, непонятно?. Флуд сплошной, имхо.


----------



## flatron

Contr said:


> Что вам эта статистика упрямая дает, непонятно?. Флуд сплошной, имхо.


по большей части ты прав.
Вот за последние две недели,питерская секция написала,больше,чем екатеринбургская.
Но качество написаного,увы,очень низкое.
Сейчас модератор у нас почистит всё и чувствую,половины постов не будет вообще.


----------



## P0ezhai

> Вот за последние две недели,питерская секция написала,больше,чем екатеринбургская


:О


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбургская секция 55 000 постов.


----------



## ambient

yahooeu said:


> с 09.06 по 29.06
> 
> 1. Москва 74,697 (+996)
> 2. Екатеринбург 54,046 (+2025)


О как ебуржцы на флуд налегают. Чемпионы.


----------



## P0ezhai

На **й это вон туда ---> у нас в последнее время флуда вобще не наблюдается......


----------



## flatron

^^а,наверное строят больше.чем в Москве?:lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

нет... мы просто ни одну новость не упускаем и регулярно делаем отчеты о всех стройках


----------



## P0ezhai

у меня глюк или инкубатор и правда уже 5 часов мертв?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> нет... мы просто ни одну новость не упускаем и регулярно делаем отчеты о всех стройках


а Москвичи что?
Какие новости по Антею за последние полгода?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412073&page=211


----------



## RedCoppa

*01.07.2010 по 15.07.2010*


----------



## roi95

А чё рейтинг-то опять не поменял?


----------



## flatron

Питер и Ебург практически сравнялись по приросту постов.

Ну и я со своей статистткой по веткам

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 26 749(+370)
2. Украина 10 785(+40)
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 8 597(+142)
4. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 330(+59)
5. Футбольный тред 6 326(+31)
6. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 274(+66)
7. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
8. Экономика России 5 994(+2)
9. Погода 5 983(+184)
10. Питер и Киев 5 887(+491)
11. Строительство в Барнауле 5 797(+106)
12. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 4 797(+56)
13. Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center! 4 687(+30)
14. Екатеринбург разное 4 538(+139)
15. Новосибирская чайная 4 518(+66)

общий прирост по 15 веткам 1 782 поста.
Лидер,уже традиционно Питер и Киев.


----------



## RedCoppa

roi95 said:


> А чё рейтинг-то опять не поменял?


Да я с этой ветрянкой про все забыл  К следующему разу поменяю.


----------



## RedCoppa

flatron said:


> Ну и я со своей статистткой по веткам
> Лидер,уже традиционно Питер и Киев.


Киев все успокоится не может  Смешные они.


----------



## Siberian

Askario said:


> По округам из таблички RedCoppa, прирост за 15 дней:
> 
> ЦФО	+711
> СЗФО +939
> ЮСКФО	+986
> ПФО	+2448
> УФО	+1594
> СФО +2233
> ДВФО +500
> 
> ПФО когда-то обгонит СФО и выйдет в лидеры. Кстати, в инкубаторе у Кирова уже больше постов, чем у Грозного или Воронежа.


У нас есть еще Иркутск, так что не все так однозначно ))


----------



## AirPlaY

Siberian said:


> У нас есть еще Иркутск, так что не все так однозначно ))


Да, надеюсь, к концу года Иркутск переместят в наш раздел и СФО будет представлен весьма прилично (Чита и Улан-Удэ остаются еще).


----------



## Siberian

^^ Да и Томск с Кузбассом не очнулись еще на форуме.. Хотя потенциал есть.
Но у Поволжья все же населения на 10 млн больше, так что...


----------



## AirPlaY

Siberian said:


> ^^ Да и Томск с Кузбассом не очнулись еще на форуме.. Хотя потенциал есть.
> Но у Поволжья все же населения на 10 млн больше, так что...


О, про Томск я чегой-то забыл...


----------



## roi95

Siberian said:


> У нас есть еще Иркутск, так что не все так однозначно ))


У нас есть ещё козырь в виде всё никак не проснувшейся Самары.


----------



## Siberian

Да, козырь солидный, согласен ))


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> Не надо скромничать ) у вас есть AirPlaY который скоро Бороду сделает.


Нет,этот сибирский крот уже отстал от Бороды безнадёжно.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а? хто здесь?


----------



## Krosh

*Новосибирск: 40005* на момент написания этого сообщения. Смысла в очередной полукруглой цифре лично я не вижу, но раз тут специальная ветка чем-нибудь меряться...


----------



## flatron

Статистика по веткам за последние 20 дней

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 28 080(+1331)
2. Украина 10 917(+132)
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 8 814(+217)
4. Футбольный тред 6 435(+109)
5. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 432(+102)
6. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 377(+103)
7. Погода 6 304(+321)
8. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
9. Экономика России 6 012(+18)
10. Строительство в Барнауле 5 908(+111)
11. Питер и Киев 5 898(+11)
12. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 4 837(+40)
13. Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center! 4 734(+47)
14. Екатеринбург разное 4 685(+147)
15. Новосибирская чайная 4 632(+124)
16. Скайлайны России 4 589 (+235)

Обращают на себя внимание два момента!
Настоящий ренессанс ветки про Третью столицу,давно такого там не было. И полное затишье,после бурного роста,ветки Питер и Киев.

Веток 4.5 тыс+ становится всё больше,со следующего раза повышу порог до 5 тыс!


----------



## alley cat

^^ Предлагаю разделить рейтинг по принципу 

Рейтинг тем "Чайной.

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 28 080(+1331)
2. Украина 10 917(+132)
3. Футбольный тред 6 435(+109)
4. Погода 6 304(+321)
5. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
6. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 4 837(+40)

Рейтинг тем форума.

1. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 8 814(+217)
2. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 432(+102)
3. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 377(+103)
4. Экономика России 6 012(+18)
5. Строительство в Барнауле 5 908(+111)
6. Питер и Киев 5 898(+11)
7. Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center! 4 734(+47)
8. Екатеринбург разное 4 685(+147)
9. Новосибирская чайная 4 632(+124)
10. Скайлайны России 4 589 (+235)


----------



## flatron

^^зачем?:nuts:


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> ^^зачем?:nuts:


 Ну не стоит их в одну кучу сваливать. Как к примеру пост Бубли с 800 фото и пост Поезжая с :banana:, не равноценно как-то, их вместе считать.)


----------



## P0ezhai

чё сразу мой то?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а че сразу бубли-то?


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Ну не стоит их в одну кучу сваливать. Как к примеру пост Бубли с 800 фото и пост Поезжая с :banana:, не равноценно как-то, их вместе считать.)


а равноценно брать пост из треда Москвы и Ебурга?


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> а раноценно брать пост из треда Москвы и Ебурга?


Ну начал флудить! :bash:


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Ну начал флудить! :bash:


не переживай,я пошутил!
Всё равно считаю,что ветки надо вести общим списком.


----------



## ambient

flatron said:


> а равноценно брать пост из треда Москвы и Ебурга?


Да, Москва для Ебурга слабовата будет.. тут надо соперника посильнее. Казань например.


----------



## Boris_54

^^ гыгы, амбиент, лол





чтоб не флудить: разделять темы не надо, надо только убрать закрытую тему и установить порог 5000.


----------



## ALEXEJ

раньше были энтузиасты считали и Инкубатор. там конечно сложно считать, но на беглый взгляд Киров уже около 1200 сообщений имеет, и у Иркутска немало, есть шанс что их скоро тоже переведут в региональные секции.
-----------------
нашел в себе силы посчитал несколько регионов треды/посты:
*1. Киров 17 / 1331*
2. Алексин 5 / 708 + от Тулы 17
3. Самара 7 / 705
4. Иркутск 14 / 596
5. Ижевск 6 / 588
6. Хакассия 4 / 440
странно что Киров делает в инкубаторе и почему бытует мнение что Иркутск в каком-то прорыве, непонятно.


----------



## inkstyle

не достойны видать 

У Иркутска (судя по этому посту) прирост с 8 июня составил 387 сообщений, у Кирова в аналогичный период 593, делаем выводы.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ALEXEJ said:


> странно что Киров делает в инкубаторе и почему бытует мнение что Иркутск в каком-то прорыве, непонятно.





inkstyle said:


> не достойны видать


Когда выделяли (принимали решения) новые регионы, Киров с Иркутском (особенно Иркутск) были не такие активные. Их выделим осенью!


----------



## IgorTCRS24

У Иркутска на самом деле 628 постов, 14 тем.


----------



## alley cat

> 6. Хакассия 4 / 440


А разве она не должна быть в Красноярской ветке? как Югра и Ямал в Тюменской. Перекинуть туда темы и вопрос снят.


----------



## Volodya_nsk

alley cat said:


> А разве она не должна быть в Красноярской ветке? как Югра и Ямал в Тюменской. Перекинуть туда темы и вопрос снят.


В принципе, согласен, но судя по тому, как Хакассия отбрыкивается от Красноярска придется ждать они смогут быть самостоятельными. Все таки это отдельный регион.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Volodya_nsk said:


> В принципе, согласен, но судя по тому, как Хакассия отбрыкивается от Красноярска придется ждать они смогут быть самостоятельными. Все таки это отдельный регион.


Вот придет укрупнение на их голову)


----------



## P0ezhai

Казань сеголдня дохлая... два поста за весь день


----------



## inkstyle

mr. MyXiN said:


> Когда выделяли (принимали решения) новые регионы, Киров с Иркутском (особенно Иркутск) были не такие активные. Их выделим осенью!


как раз таки, перед выделением Киров и Грозный шли почти вровень, но выбрали последний. Но всё равно спасибо за ответ, будем ждать осень


----------



## Krosh

ALEXEJ said:


> раньше были энтузиасты считали и Инкубатор...


Признаюсь честно, лично я в начале июня тот счёт затеял с единственной целью - вывести Хабаровск в собственный раздел. 
Тем не менее, в принципе вялое желание продолжить есть. Только я не вижу смысла в ежедневных "сводках с полей сражений". Первоначально намеревался сделать очередную подборку к сентябрю, инкремент в 3 месяца достаточен для того, чтобы посмотреть реальную активность, очищенную от явлений типа одной-единственной флудильни по какому-нибудь конкретному поводу. Если кто возьмёт на себя труд и сделает это раньше - то и хорошо.
Так что если в новом обзоре появятся достойные выделения регионы - то это уже к тамошним энтузиастам теребить модераторов. Если где-то появилась активная команда, то она может начать кампанию и не дожидаясь общей статистики.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Krosh said:


> Признаюсь честно, лично я в начале июня тот счёт затеял с единственной целью - вывести Хабаровск в собственный раздел.


Да эту цель было сразу видно  
Просто после разговоров про Иркутск хотелось цифрами убедиться в этом- ну и получилось то что получилось. Желания дальше считать нет. Думаю это должно быть интересно участникам из городов-лидеров Инкубатора. Ну и до осени времени много, может и Ижевск подтянуться неплохо, тем интересных придумать и наполнение пойдет как по маслу.


IgorTCRS24 said:


> У Иркутска на самом деле 628 постов, 14 тем.


У Иркутска на самом деле 14 тем, но постов 596(было на момент подсчёта, сейчас 597), но за коррекцию спасибо))


----------



## IgorTCRS24

ALEXEJ said:


> У Иркутска на самом деле 14 тем, но постов 596(было на момент подсчёта, сейчас 597), но за коррекцию спасибо))


Не может быть. Специально пересчитал. На данный момент:

252 Строительство в Иркутске
72 Транспортная инфраструктура Иркутска
67 Административные здания Иркутска
38 Торговые Центры Иркутска (ТРЦ, ТЦ)
33 Храмы и церкви Иркутска
32 Спортивные сооружения Иркутска
32 Байкал-Сити
26 Архивные фото Иркутска
22 Квартал 130 в Иркутске *Строится* 2011
19 Общественные пространства Иркутска
18 ИРКУТСК: Зазеркалье
16 ИРКУТСК: ТРЦ Континенталь | 100 000 кв м
1 Новый иркутский аэропорт (2011)
1 ИРКУТСК: "Чайная фабрика" *предложено*

Итого: *629*


----------



## P0ezhai

"Северо-Запад" уже 14 часов не подает признаков жизни


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> "Северо-Запад" уже 14 часов не подает признаков жизни


у тебя что-то с компом! :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

всё нормально. на момент написания моего поста последний пост в Питере был в час ночи.


----------



## flatron

flatron said:


> а всё же выложу я статистику за последние три недели.
> Всё равно делать нечего.
> Кстати в последние дни в питерской секции не пишут вообще практически
> 
> 1. Москва 75 505(+808)
> 2. Екатеринбург 55 807 (+1761)
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 41 459 (+1484)
> 4. Новосибирск 38 982 (+1436)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 25 438 (+850)
> 6. Казань 19 050(+741)
> 7. Барнаул 14 069(+502)
> 8. Омск 11 705 (+309)
> 9. Саратов 10 835(+407)
> 10. Краснодарский край 9 382(+581)
> 11. Ростов-На-Дону 8 976(+482)
> 12. Красноярск 8 065(+384)
> 13. Владивосток 5 877(+349)
> 14. Уфа 5 753(+586)
> 15. Тюмень 4 868(+75)
> 16. Пермь 4 562(+336)
> 17. Хабаровск 4 411(+321)
> 18. Волгоград 3 173(+151)
> 19. Челябинск 2 401 (+123)
> 20. Кузбасс 2 049 (+57)
> 21. Воронеж 1 092(+57)
> 22. Грозный 922(+13)


Прошло ещё 20 дней.

1. Москва 76 239(+734)
2. Екатеринбург 57 784(+1977)
3. Санкт-Петербург 42 711 (+1252)
4. Новосибирск 40 956(+1974)
5. Нижний Новгород 26 269(+831)
6. Казань 20 055 (+1005) Поздравляем с юбилеем
7. Барнаул 14 573 (+504)
8. Омск 12 008 (+303)
9. Саратов 11 158(+323)
10. Краснодарский край 9 999(+617) поздравляем с юбилеем 
11. Ростов-на-Дону 9 325 (+349)
12. Красноярск 8 423 (+358)
13. Уфа 6 396 (+643)
14. Владивосток 6 175(+308)
15. Хабаровск 5 186(+775) ого.!
16. Тюмень 5 138(+270)
17. Пермь 4 765 (+203)
18. Волгоград 3 285 (+112)
19. Челябинск 2 558(+157)
20. Кузбасс 2 090(+41)
21. Воронеж 1 165(+73)
22. Грозный 972(+50)

Хабаровск ЖЖОТ


----------



## P0ezhai

такими темпами Екатеринбург в начале 2011 сделает Москву


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> такими темпами Екатеринбург в начале 2011 сделает Москву


плохо считаешь. Как минимум год нужен для этого.
за 40 дней Москва 1542 поста,Ебург 3 738 постов.
за 40 дней сокращается на 2 196 постов,осталось 18 455 постов.
Итого 336 дней.


----------



## P0ezhai

Зимой темп увеличиться. не забывай об этом


----------



## xfury

В Москве тоже темп увеличиться, ты об этом не забывай.


----------



## AirPlaY

_Небольшая поправочка._



flatron said:


> 1. Москва 76 239(+734)
> 2. Екатеринбург 57 784(+1977)
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 42 711 (+1252)
> 4. Новосибирск 40 956(+*1*974)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 26 269(+831)
> 6. Казань 20 055 (+1005) Поздравляем с юбилеем
> 7. Барнаул 14 573 (+504)
> 8. Омск 12 008 (+303)
> 9. Саратов 11 158(+323)
> 10. Краснодарский край 9 999(+617) поздравляем с юбилеем
> 11. Ростов-на-Дону 9 325 (+349)
> 12. Красноярск 8 423 (+358)
> 13. Уфа 6 396 (+643)
> 14. Владивосток 6 175(+308)
> 15. Хабаровск 5 186(+775) ого.!
> 16. Тюмень 5 138(+270)
> 17. Пермь 4 765 (+203)
> 18. Волгоград 3 285 (+112)
> 19. Челябинск 2 558(+157)
> 20. Кузбасс 2 090(+41)
> 21. Воронеж 1 165(+73)
> 22. Грозный 972(+50)


----------



## alley cat

> 14. Владивосток 6 175(+308)
> 15. Хабаровск 5 186(+775) ого.!
> 
> Хабаровск ЖЖОТ


Гонка за лидером.))


----------



## Boris_54

забавно, барнаул мощнее омска и краса)))


----------



## Siberian

^^ "Размер не главное" (С) :lol:


----------



## alley cat

Новосибирск что-то разбушлатился,) Екатеринбург чуть по постам не по обогнал. Правда у нас AlMax две популярные темы на сутки закрывал это где-то минус 50 постов, но все равно флудеры из Нска на пятки наступают. hno: :lol:


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

flatron said:


> Хабаровск ЖЖОТ


Кто-то ведь говорил, что им тему добавили какую-то из фотосекции

Какую?
Думаю логичнее было бы её подсчитать в скобках отдельно, что бы видеть естественный прирос


----------



## alley cat

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Кто-то ведь говорил, что им тему добавили какую-то из фотосекции
> 
> Какую?
> Думаю логичнее было бы её подсчитать в скобках отдельно, что бы видеть естественный прирос


Точно про это и забыли! *Хабаровск до 2000 года* к ним из фотосекции переместили.


----------



## flatron

Точно,с Новосибом обшибочка вышла,извиняйте.
Что-то расфлудились не на шутку. Модератора им пора уже,да построже


----------



## P0ezhai

Флетрона им в модераторы  чтоб никогда Питер не догнали :lol:


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Флетрона им в модераторы  чтоб никогда Питер не догнали :lol:


Точно!:lol:

Ну похоже,что Новосиб,вновь обгонит Питер. И вернется на своё привычное третье место.


----------



## alley cat

^^ К Новому году это случится. 

Новосибирску нужен свой модератор, а то они так и Москву с Екатеринбургом, без контроля обгонят.


----------



## Siberian

У них есть модератор и он их вроде устраивает ))


----------



## flatron

Siberian said:


> У них есть модератор и он их вроде устраивает ))


на себя намекаете?


----------



## P0ezhai

Siberian said:


> У них есть модератор и он их вроде устраивает ))


ах вот кто мои посты в Горский-сити всё время подтирает....


----------



## Siberian

^^ Вот видите, а говорите, что нская ветка без присмотра


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Siberian said:


> ^^ Вот видите, а говорите, что нская ветка без присмотра


Злобный сибериан 

А кто за тюменщиной смотрит?


----------



## P0ezhai

за всем Уралом АлМакс приглядывает


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> ...но все равно флудеры из Нска на пятки наступают. hno: :lol:


враньё! никто у нас не флудит..
у нас всё по делу даже в Чайной.

это у вас вон например если даже Исеть открыть - одни ахи-вздохи да смайлики:banana: как хорошо, что на стройке кто-то появился..


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> это у вас вон например если даже Исеть открыть - одни ахи-вздохи да смайлики:banana: как хорошо, что на стройке кто-то появился..


о,да,один неработающий экскаватор пригнали и уже несколько страниц восторгов

Не обижайтесь,я любя прикалываюсь


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> о,да,один неработающий экскаватор пригнали и уже несколько страниц восторгов
> 
> Не обижайтесь,я любя прикалываюсь


Сходи в ваши две темы Охты, там уже больше 10500 постов а на стройплощадке ещё конь не валялся. 
Ye 58 000 постов. :cheers2:


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Сходи в ваши две темы Охты, там уже больше 10500 постов а на стройплощадке ещё конь не валялся.


В строительство Охты уже вложено более 7 млрд рублей,это болшьше,чем весь ваш Антей стоит
Небоскрёб уникальный,поэтому всё закономерно.


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> о,да,один неработающий экскаватор пригнали и уже несколько страниц восторгов


В секции Екатеринбурга полезного материала немногим больше, чем в краснодарской или ростовской, если не столько же. Зато флудового профита выше крыши:nuts:


----------



## alley cat

Attraction said:


> В секции Екатеринбурга полезного материала немногим больше, чем в краснодарской или ростовской, если не столько же. Зато флудового профита выше крыши:nuts:


Советую все таки прочесть название форума.)) И исходя из этого, сделать вывод что и в краснодарской и в ростовской секции один лиш флуд. Так как не строится по тематике форума у вас ничего.))


----------



## Attraction

alley cat said:


> Советую все таки прочесть название форума.)) И исходя из этого, сделать вывод что и в краснодарской и в ростовской секции один лиш флуд. Так как не строится по тематике форума у вас ничего.))


Если так, то у вас по тематике форума минимум на грани нуля


----------



## Boris_54

alley cat said:


> Советую все таки прочесть название форума.)) И исходя из этого, сделать вывод что и в краснодарской и в ростовской секции один лиш флуд. Так как не строится по тематике форума у вас ничего.))


если средняя этажность города 2 этажа, то 5-этажка это небоскреб... всегда есть что обсудить по теме форума, поверь мне.


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня статистика за 15 дней будет?


----------



## xfury

А нахрена? Раз тут так никто и не захотел делать два раза в месяц. То пускай будет по 20 дней, а то за 15 дней, за 20 дней. Смысла нет.


----------



## RedCoppa

Будет, в 00:30 по нашему!


----------



## RedCoppa

xfury said:


> А нахрена? Раз тут так никто и не захотел делать два раза в месяц. То пускай будет по 20 дней, а то за 15 дней, за 20 дней. Смысла нет.


Делаем же за 15 дней:

С 01.06.2010 по 01.07.2010 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59567891&postcount=440

С 01.07.2010 по 15.07.2010 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60376045&postcount=476

С 15.07.10 по 1.08.10 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61242965&postcount=523


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> А нахрена? Раз тут так никто и не захотел делать два раза в месяц. То пускай будет по 20 дней, а то за 15 дней, за 20 дней. Смысла нет.


Почему, просто эстафета от Яху перешла к Флату, а Ред как делал так и продолжает.


----------



## xfury

Смысл?
Давайте один делать, два раза в месяц (Как раз этим RedCoppa занимается). Зачем аналогичный рейтинг, только раз в 20 дней. С учетом, что базовые значения там изначально разные).


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> Смысл?
> Давайте один делать, два раза в месяц (Как раз этим RedCoppa занимается). Зачем аналогичный рейтинг, только раз в 20 дней. С учетом, что базовые значения там изначально разные).


Чем больше рейтингов тем лучше. :cheers:


----------



## xfury

alley cat said:


> Чем больше рейтингов тем лучше. :cheers:


Так давайте каждый день делать рейтинг регионов?

Я бы по другому сказал:

"Чем больше *разных* рейтингов, тем лучше"


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

xfury said:


> Так давайте каждый день делать рейтинг регионов?
> 
> Я бы по другому сказал:
> 
> "Чем больше *разных* рейтингов, тем лучше"


имхо, хватит флудить 

Люди хотят зрелищ:lol:


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.08.10 по 15.08.10*


----------



## Yashka

что-то Пермь зачахла


----------



## alley cat

Пассивность Яху тянет вниз НН.

Волгоград 22 поста за две недели. Все силы волгоградцы бросили на чайную, на ветку не осталось!


----------



## yahooeu

фига Хабаровск жжот


----------



## ALEXEJ

Yashka said:


> что-то Пермь зачахла


ну по сравнению с Владиком с его мега объектами, Пермь ещё бодрячком. Хабаровск похоже скоро обгонит Владик, видно событий у них много?


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> фига Хабаровск жжот


Хабаровск не жжот, тему перебросили к ним из фотосекции, "Хабаровск до 2000 года", этим и объясняется такой рост активности.


----------



## RENALD

В Екатеринбурге и Новосибирске похоже не в курсе, что сейчас лето и сезон отпусков, продолжают строчить


----------



## Askario

Рост по округам:
*ЦФО* 506
*СЗФО* 839
*Ю(СК)ФО* 619
*ПФО* 2024
*УФО* 1918
*СФО* 2302
*ДВФО* 780


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

RENALD said:


> В Екатеринбурге и Новосибирске похоже не в курсе, что сейчас лето и сезон отпусков, продолжают строчить


Кстати у всех падение постов, кроме них!


----------



## Kogan

Сибирь перешагнула 80-т тысяч.


----------



## [nya!]Loki

RENALD said:


> В Екатеринбурге и Новосибирске похоже не в курсе, что сейчас лето и сезон отпусков, продолжают строчить


отпуска равномерно распределяются, это у вас школьники одни пишут да студенты, у них сейчас каникулы, поэтому и падение флуда такое в ваших регионах.


----------



## Askario

RENALD said:


> В Екатеринбурге и Новосибирске похоже не в курсе, что сейчас лето и сезон отпусков, продолжают строчить


Так у них не было такой жары


----------



## coth

[nya!]Loki said:


> отпуска равномерно распределяются, это у вас школьники одни пишут да студенты, у них сейчас каникулы, поэтому и падение флуда такое в ваших регионах.


от школьников, да студентов флуда наоборот больше. ну екатеринбург понятно - там большее всего активных пользователей, больше москвы. но для новосибирска по-моему пора вводить правила построже.


----------



## Fog

Завидовать - нехорошо


----------



## flatron

Fog said:


> Завидовать - нехорошо


там уже давно никто не отмечается. Там по Питеру 59 человек отмечено,а реально у нас в секции уже около 120 человек.


----------



## [nya!]Loki

coth said:


> от школьников, да студентов флуда наоборот больше. ну екатеринбург понятно - там большее всего активных пользователей, больше москвы. но для новосибирска по-моему пора вводить правила построже.


дак школьников летом в лагеря ссылают а студенты на родину уезжают половина.


----------



## flatron

[nya!]Loki said:


> дак школьников летом в лагеря ссылают а студенты на родину уезжают половина.


ну так в Ебург на родину и уезжаеют


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

на самом деле они уезжают в Шабры *шепчет* =)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

alley cat said:


> Пассивность Яху тянет вниз НН.


шота да, запропал совсем


----------



## ALEXEJ

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> шота да, запропал совсем


Уехал в Шабры, этаж яссна!!!


----------



## Сhainik

RENALD said:


> В Екатеринбурге и Новосибирске похоже не в курсе, что сейчас лето и сезон отпусков, продолжают строчить


У нас все стройки в самой активной фазе))) есть что обсудить :cheers:


----------



## Boris_54

flatron said:


> там уже давно никто не отмечается. Там по Питеру 59 человек отмечено,а реально у нас в секции уже около 120 человек.


у нас около 110 в настоящее время, надо обновить списочек, да руки не доходят...


----------



## Сhainik

Екатеринбуржская секция меня удивляет) самая большая секция и ни одного участника с огромным (9-12 тыс) колличеством постов. Зато людей с 1000+ штук 25 :nuts:


----------



## flatron

xfury said:


> Смысл?
> Давайте один делать, два раза в месяц (Как раз этим RedCoppa занимается). Зачем аналогичный рейтинг, только раз в 20 дней. С учетом, что базовые значения там изначально разные).


окей.
От 20-дневных сводок по городам я устраняюсь.


----------



## ALEXEJ

flatron said:


> окей.
> От 20-дневных сводок по городам я устраняюсь.


чевой-та?? а как-же электорат, может тут многие просто смотрят не отписываясь, их со счетов не стоит сбрасывать, никто не гарантирует что Яхху вернёться на сайт, нам теперь чего делать-то??


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> чевой-та?? а как-же электорат, может тут многие просто смотрят не отписываясь, их со счетов не стоит сбрасывать, никто не гарантирует что Яхху вернёться на сайт, нам теперь чего делать-то??


+1.

Флатрон почему идеш на поводу. Чем больше разной статы тем лучше.


----------



## xfury

Чем она разная? Зачем статистика с разницей в несколько дней, смысл? Может еще каждые 11 дней делать или еще как? 

Статистика должна быть разной ,а не одно и тоже, только в период 15 и 20 дней.


----------



## flatron

ну *xfury * во многм прав. Действительно два очень похожих рейтинга и по срокам и по сути.
Подумаю,может чего ещё придумаю.


----------



## xfury

Может стоит за сезон считать. Лето, Осень, Зима, Весна. Посмотреть какое время года самое "активное".


----------



## ALEXEJ

xfury said:


> Может стоит за сезон считать. Лето, Осень, Зима, Весна. Посмотреть какое время года самое "активное".


самое активное время осень-зима, весной - флюиды, летом -отдых. ИМХО


----------



## xfury

ALEXEJ said:


> самое активное время осень-зима, весной - флюиды, летом -отдых. ИМХО


Так это можно статистически и показать, с цифрами.


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> Может стоит за сезон считать. Лето, Осень, Зима, Весна. Посмотреть какое время года самое "активное".


Ну и считай кто тебе мешает-то! Первая стата от Яху как раз от 26 декабря 09 года. Точь в точь в октябре три квартала будет. Достал уже смуту тут наводить, сам ничего не делает, только приходит и кипиш разводит.. :bash:


----------



## xfury

alley cat said:


> Ну и считай кто тебе мешает-то! Первая стата от Яху как раз от 26 декабря 09 года. Точь в точь в октябре три квартала будет. Достал уже смуту тут наводить, сам ничего не делает, только приходит и кипиш разводит.. :bash:


А ты обосновать можешь, зачем две одинаковые статистики вести? :bash:


----------



## Сhainik

Я один раз видел тут статистику по пользователям(ТОП-10). может сделать снова и заодно посчитать прирост постов у каждого, посмотреть кто самый активный.


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;62169949 said:


> Я один раз видел тут статистику по пользователям(ТОП-10). может сделать снова и заодно посчитать прирост постов у каждого, посмотреть кто самый активный.


Я делал на начало лета, топ 30, повторю первого сентября.


----------



## Сhainik

хорошо :cheers:


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Я делал на начало лета, топ 30, повторю первого сентября.


ага,не забудь!


----------



## flatron

а дабы тебе проще считалось,предлагаю скинуть по каждому региону список юзеров у которых более 1 тыс постов

Это по Питеру.

1. flatron 9 800 постов
2. ENJINEER 5 163 поста
3. Хегх 4 806 постов
4. yuli(lari) 3 969 постов
5. titikaka 3 608 постов
6. A.s.78rus 2 368 постов
7. Star2007 2 326 постов
8. tropus 2 023 поста
9. Fenol 1 857 постов
10. Lightray 1 413 постов
11. fserges 1 224 поста
12. newrussian 1 139 постов
13. Cooliber 1 085 постов
14. alekssa1 1 059 постов
15. Anieliu 1 029 постов


----------



## alley cat

На самом деле считать довольно легко, в Members List заходим, и ищем своих по мере убывания.


----------



## Сhainik

Могу посчитать по екатеринбургу если Кот не возмется


----------



## Сhainik

alley cat said:


> На самом деле считать довольно легко, в Members List заходим, и ищем своих по мере убывания.


мне кажется через эту тему проще http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830544 :cheers:


----------



## Сhainik

*Екатеринбург*

Место|Никнейм|Колличество постов
1.*alley cat* 6,364 (7.90) 
2.*AlMax* 4,630 (3.57)
3.*Medoed* 4,367 (6.60)
4.*beaver-hero* 2,916 (5.75)
5.*P0ezhai* 2,707 *(11.52)*
6.*Falshivomonetchick* 2,654 (5.42) 
7.*Olh* 2,380 (1.90)
8.*DoctorADS* 2,299 (1.83) 
9.*Viru* 2,179 (1.67)
10.*alexandr-M* 2,015 (1.95) 
11.*Lexa96* 1,774 (1.37)
12.*Demisgr77* 1,735 (3.40)
13.*vudu_ekb* 1,466 (1.40) 
14.*Phantom of communism* 1,442 (3.47)
15.*Umformer* 1,359 (1.91)
16.*PrettyFly* 1,332 (0.98) 
17.*Ilis* 1,300 (1.76) 
18.*spag* 1,197 (0.54) 
19.*Strannik* 1,151
20.*Stephen-vumnik* 1,141 (1.02) 
21.*Delfin* 1,081
22.*osmant* 1,077 (1.77) 
23.*Анатолий* 1,014 (0.97) 
________________________________________
*красным выделены люди с особыми заслугами


----------



## flatron

Сhainik;62177423 said:


> Могу посчитать по екатеринбургу если Кот не возмется


посчитай. Интересно.
Ага,давай по порядку и без пробелов.


----------



## alley cat

7. Olh 2,380 - ? Недавно перестал писать.
11. Lexa96 1,774 - ежедневно мониторит, но не пишет.
18. spag 1,197 - около года, не мониторит и не пишет


----------



## flatron

да,любопытно,что у вас очень много юзеров от 1 до 2-х тысяч постов имеют.
А вот более 3 тыс постов в Питере 5 человек имеют,а у вас только трое.


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> да,любопытно,что у вас очень много юзеров от 1 до 2-х тысяч постов имеют.
> А вот более 3 тыс постов в Питере 5 человек имеют,а у вас только трое.


Тоже считай пятеро уже, beaver-hero 2,916 этот быстро справится. Ну и P0ezhai 2,707 в сентябре из круиза)) вернется, там вообще не вопрос, до трех.


----------



## Сhainik

А По Новосибирску кто-нибудь делать будет?


----------



## ALEXEJ

вы смотрю по городам считаете, немного подмогну -
*Саратов :*
roi95 4,510 (5,46)
SKYF 3,051 (2,06)
ALEXEJ 1,567 (2,98)
Suomi 777 1,556 (2,69)
Jabunja 1,373 (1,45)
и имеется юзер с "двойным гражданством"
Goromn 3,344 (4.14)(_На половину меня саратовцам тоже можно рассчитывать_)
зы : добавил активность


----------



## Сhainik

^^ Получается почти все Саратовцы имеют больше тысячи постов?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Сhainik;62190973 said:


> ^^ Получается почти все Саратовцы имеют больше тысячи постов?


да, именно так!! пришла разнарядка от модераторов чтобы у всех саратовских было не меньше тыщи, а то посокращают hno:


----------



## Сhainik

Да я уже посмтрел вашу перепись, есть пару человек с 500-700 постов)))


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ 4 человека, возьмём над ними шефство, будет по 3 тыщи


----------



## Сhainik

кончай флудить. По Новосибирску, Красноярску, Казани, НН и Москве кто-то будет считать?


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;62196489 said:


> кончай флудить. По Новосибирску, Красноярску, Казани, НН и Москве кто-то будет считать?


Зачем их считать сейчас? 1 сентября я посчитаю 30 юзеров с наибольшим количеством постов. И просчитаю рост за три месяца с прошлого рейтинга топ 30.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Зачем их считать сейчас? 1 сентября я посчитаю 30 юзеров с наибольшим количеством постов. И просчитаю рост за три месяца с прошлого рейтинга топ 30.


интересно же. Статистика по юзерам по регионам.


----------



## IG

Добавлю что ли *Омск*

IgoryokOmsk 4,818
AlexP 2,917
Latur 2,392

Cобственно и всё..


----------



## Сhainik

^^ Вам до тысячи недалеко))) 

PS ещё такая статистика: Эта страничка весит 343 кб с ноля со всеми картинками.


----------



## Fog

Статистика по активности новосибирских форумчан :hi:
В скобках - среднее количество постов за день, если оно больше 1.
Серым цветом отмечены форумчане, от которых не было сообщений за последний месяц. Светло-серым - за три месяца. 

1. *AirPlaY* 10536 (8,88)
2. *ambient* 5829 (2,78)
3. *Fog* 5675 (3,42)
4. *Novosibirsk* 3809 (3,44)
5. *Boris_54* 2802 (2,69)
6. *gelio* 2360 (1,71)
7. *hungar* 2014 (2,58)
8. *Yaroslav* 1998 (3,39)
9. *savelevjazz* 1839 (2,21)
10. *ZSM-5* 1268 (1,2)

11. *ikeamen* 1167 (1,82)
12. *Kogan* 1140
13. *infest* 879
14. *Siberius* 738 (2,86)
15. *ginnyg* 693
16. *Manul* 689
17. *Slava* 670 (2,17)
18. *OStepanych* 605
19. *RagazzoSiberiano* 594
20. *Myaroslav* 593 (1,11)

21. *Adelvase* 573 (1,71)
22. *Russlund* 560
23. *gvp* 545 (1,09)
24. *POLnsk* 529
25. *SlavaNsk* 518
26. *D-man Mongol* 511 (1,43)
27. *Prihlop* 394
28. *ch_meleon* 383 (1,17)
29. *nicensk* 374
30. *Ilyich* 311

31. *554* 307
32. *Volodya_nsk* 297
33. *-WingS-* 292 (3,68)
34. *jigitt101* 269
35. *alexander_loz* 260
36. *Don-13* 237
37. *se7en* 232
38. *-FooTBalleR-* 206 (1,08)
39. *lolas* 206
40. *subway_man* 199

41. *Krosh 187* (1,62)
42. *Mikola* 175
43. *WLTR* 162
44. *nskstreets* 132
45. *MGnsk* 125
46. *pete-roff* 123 (1,2)
47. *Petr-2008* 114
48. *ТОРМОЗ* 107
49. *edv-nsk* 87
50. *Alex_AGC* 73

51. *Krikun* 71
52. *GoldeNut* 60
53. *TD7* 57
54. *Tri* 57
55. *ZlobniyShurik* 57
56. *axel2* 55
57. *Andrey.nsk* 51
58. *Atropin* 51
59. *ernado* 47
60. *Телепузъ№5* 42

61. *Siron* 40
62. *501* 39
63. *The 3rd Capital* 39
64. *Юлия* 30
65. *MOS2010* 30 
66. *noook* 30
67. *sesar33* 30
68. *NewSiberian* 29
69. *Reiser* 26
70. *30* 23

71. *Nikolaev* 22
72. *dvsib* 20
73. *Katyasha* 20
74. *finish* 16
75. *Nat2* 14
76. *Vinipux* 14
77. *concolor* 14
78. *Jora2002* 13
79. *Новосибирец* 12
80. *Forefatherr* 12

81. *VeryJetRanger* 12
82. *Kostja* 11
83. *Torgunakov Dmitriy* 11
84. *andreyqa* 10
85. *Bobo_* 10
86. *f][sh* 10
87. *hockeyer* 10
88. *johnsib* 10
89. *kalsoner* 10
90. *Nikis* 10

91. *afterlife* 9
92. *Magomogo* 9
93. *Mostovik* 9
94. *Кэт* 8
95. *luiptuibr* 8
96. *prm2002* 8
97. *BIV* 7
98. *FIKUZ* 7
99. *mikensk* 7
100. *prana* 7

101. *Magadan* 6
102. *MappeR_nsk* 6
103. *Vetslav* 6
104. *architekton* 5
105. *DenNsk* 5
106. *Sefer* 5
107. *Sens158* 5
108. *Temper* 5
109. *madmax72* 5
110. *Alich* 4

111. *Pianist54* 4
112. *zex2* 4
113. *Pussy Bonpansiero* 3
114. *tatik* 3
115. *zakon* 3 
116. *badaboom* 2
117. *eugene333* 2
118. *oshepkov* 2
119. *sudan05* 2
120. *tracer_k* 2 

121. *Andrey08* 1
122. *Bazoy* 1
123. *Dark54* 1
124. *dfnsk* 1
125. *fonodo* 1
126. *jawaharlalunero* 1
127. *MAV* 1
128. *Mois* 1
129. *pasenger* 1
130. *sledak* 1

131. *Tuhlilo* 1

UPD распознал еще 26 новосибирцев. 

Статистика новосибирского форума
71% постов новосибирцы пишут в родную ветку форума, 29% - в другие. 
Новосибирский раздел форума на 95% состоит из постов резидентов, и только 5% - вклад гостей. 










*ТОП-20 городов по участию в Новосибирской ветке* (по количеству сообщений):

1. Барнаул 703
2. Красноярск 359
3. Москва 342
4. Екатеринбург 283
_5. Заграница 200_
6. Омск 94
7. Санкт-Петербург 37
8. Саратов 32
9. Томск 20
10. Тюмень 19
11. Алексин 18
12. Казань 15
13. Воронеж 13
14. Ростов-на-Дону 7
15. Волгоград 6
16. Нижний Новгород 6
17. Новгород Великий 5
18. Уфа 5
19. Владивосток 4
20. Пермь 3
Другие 18

*ТОП-10 городов по количеству участников* в Новосибирской ветке:
_1. Заграница 46_
2. Екатеринбург 31
3. Москва 27
4. Санкт-Петербург 13
5. Омск 9
6. Казань 6
7-9. Барнаул, Красноярск, Саратов - по 5
10-11. Нижний Новгород и Ростов - по 3

Как видим, по участникам количество иностранцев среди гостей нашей секции опережает даже екатеринбуржцев. Из каких стран больше всего посетителей?

*ТОП-5 стран по количеству посетителей* Новосибирской ветки SSC: 
1. США 8
2. Германия 4
3. Украина 4
4. Латвия 3
5. Голландия 3
Другие 24, всего стран - 18

Велкам  >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055


----------



## AutoUnion

Для любителей форумной статистики, 

Экскурс в историю 

*09.10.2007 г.*



*18.08.2010 г.*



Обратите внимание, что до казавшихся недосягаемых португальцев осталось менее 100 000 сообщений


----------



## Сhainik

*Fog*, мегареспект тебе, титаническая работа  сейчас активность Екатеринбуржцам припишу тоже.


----------



## flatron

по Нижнему

1. Boroda MCMXXCII 12 508
2. yahooeu 7 558
3. [p0d]NikE 2 830
4. Avronn 1 832
5. xanur1k 1 184

Всё?


----------



## alley cat

^^ Борода за 3 месяца около двух тысяч, Яху около двухсот, чет не то.


----------



## Сhainik

Сhainik;62178341 said:


> *Екатеринбург*
> 
> Место|Никнейм|Колличество постов|Постов в день
> 1.*alley cat* 6,364 (7.90)
> 2.*AlMax* 4,630 (3.57)
> 3.*Medoed* 4,367 (6.60)
> 4.*beaver-hero* 2,916 (5.75)
> 5.*P0ezhai* 2,707 *(11.52)*
> 6.*Falshivomonetchick* 2,654 (5.42)
> 7.*Olh* 2,380 (1.90)
> 8.*DoctorADS* 2,299 (1.83)
> 9.*Viru* 2,179 (1.67)
> 10.*alexandr-M* 2,015 (1.95)
> 11.*Lexa96* 1,774 (1.37)
> 12.*Demisgr77* 1,735 (3.40)
> 13.*vudu_ekb* 1,466 (1.40)
> 14.*Phantom of communism* 1,442 (3.47)
> 15.*Umformer* 1,359 (1.91)
> 16.*PrettyFly* 1,332 (0.98)
> 17.*Ilis* 1,300 (1.76)
> 18.*spag* 1,197 (0.54)
> 19.*Strannik* 1,151
> 20.*Stephen-vumnik* 1,141 (1.02)
> 21.*Delfin* 1,081
> 22.*osmant* 1,077 (1.77)
> 23.*Анатолий* 1,014 (0.97)
> ________________________________________
> *красным выделены люди с особыми заслугами


вот с активностью. 
PS P0ezhai по сравнению с другими просто гиперактивен)))


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Тюмень:

1.*Zlat Palonsky* 4,163 (6.40)
2.*nhoi* 1,945 (1.92)


Еще есть пара человек с очень хорошим потенциалом:

1.*All72* 561 (1.16) уже 9 месяцев молчит...
2.*PhoeniX_str* 296 после года молчания начал писать крайне активно

а остальные от 1 до 400 постов


----------



## Yashka

AutoUnion said:


> Для любителей форумной статистики,
> 
> Экскурс в историю
> 
> *09.10.2007 г.*
> 
> 
> 
> *18.08.2010 г.*
> 
> 
> 
> Обратите внимание, что до казавшихся недосягаемых португальцев осталось менее 100 000 сообщений


Италия очень сильно подросла


----------



## alley cat

Zlat Palonsky said:


> 1.*All72* 561 (1.16) уже 9 месяцев молчит...


Интересно почему юзеры перестают писать? Даже есть примеры гиперактивных которые замолчали:

New York Morning - 10,437

KAZAN RESIDENT - 9,876


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Интересно почему юзеры перестают писать? Даже есть примеры гиперактивных которые замолчали:
> 
> New York Morning - 10,437
> 
> KAZAN RESIDENT - 9,876


и Kazan замолчал?
А что с ним?
Может казанцы знают?


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> и Kazan замолчал?
> А что с ним?
> Может казанцы знают?


Предполагают что в армию ушел. Так как последний пост 30 апреля и лет ему подходяще было.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

alley cat said:


> Интересно почему юзеры перестают писать? Даже есть примеры гиперактивных которые замолчали:
> 
> New York Morning - 10,437
> 
> KAZAN RESIDENT - 9,876


Мне это тоже интересно.

У нас 25 чаловек из ТО, а пишут регулярно от силы 5...


----------



## Сhainik

У нас *spag* давно молчит, уже больше года. Развил Екатеринбургскую ветку и свалил.


----------



## ALEXEJ

flatron said:


> и Kazan замолчал?
> А что с ним?
> Может казанцы знают?


при гиперактивности Казань Резидента постов, относящихся именно к Казани было мизерное количество (я вообще не встречал), при этом схема набора постов была такой-же как и Нью Утро - иноголосовалки и обсуждения супертоллов. Может это один человек??


----------



## Fog

Любителям статистики посвящается:



Fog said:


> Статистика новосибирского форума
> 71% постов новосибирцы пишут в родную ветку форума, 29% - в другие.
> Новосибирский раздел форума на 95% состоит из постов резидентов, и только 5% - вклад гостей.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ТОП-20 городов по участию в Новосибирской ветке* (по количеству сообщений):
> 
> 1. Барнаул 703
> 2. Красноярск 359
> 3. Москва 342
> 4. Екатеринбург 283
> _5. Заграница 200_
> 6. Омск 94
> 7. Санкт-Петербург 37
> 8. Саратов 32
> 9. Томск 20
> 10. Тюмень 19
> 11. Алексин 18
> 12. Казань 15
> 13. Воронеж 13
> 14. Ростов-на-Дону 7
> 15. Волгоград 6
> 16. Нижний Новгород 6
> 17. Новгород Великий 5
> 18. Уфа 5
> 19. Владивосток 4
> 20. Пермь 3
> Другие 18
> 
> *ТОП-10 городов по количеству участников* в Новосибирской ветке:
> _1. Заграница 46_
> 2. Екатеринбург 31
> 3. Москва 27
> 4. Санкт-Петербург 13
> 5. Омск 9
> 6. Казань 6
> 7-9. Барнаул, Красноярск, Саратов - по 5
> 10-11. Нижний Новгород и Ростов - по 3
> 
> Как видим, по участникам количество иностранцев среди гостей нашей секции опережает даже екатеринбуржцев. Из каких стран больше всего посетителей?
> 
> *ТОП-5 стран по количеству посетителей* Новосибирской ветки SSC:
> 1. США 8
> 2. Германия 4
> 3. Украина 4
> 4. Латвия 3
> 5. Голландия 3
> Другие 24, всего стран - 18
> 
> Велкам  >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1055


Пост уполз на другую страницу, пока редактировался, потому делаю перепост второй половины


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ вот это статистика!!! гигантский труд


----------



## Сhainik

Это же надо каждый пост в Новосибирской ветке прочитать))


----------



## yahooeu

Круто,*Fog*! Колосальная работа.


----------



## Сhainik

В Екатеринбурге из-за границы только *kossia* и *al2010*, но они очень активны, у них только в ветке Академического на двоих 320 постов, а во всей Екатеринбургской ветке 440)))


----------



## yahooeu

^^ Поезжай?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

yahooeu said:


> ^^ Поезжай?


+1, я уже где-то это спрашивал


----------



## Сhainik

^^ вас таких много


Zlat Palonsky said:


> Ты точно не поезжай?





ALEXEJ said:


> Сдается мне что это и есть Поезжай





Demisgr77 said:


> ^^Я на 90% уверен что Чайник это Поезжай!:lol:





Rom66 said:


> ^^Точно Поезжай:lol:





yekaterinburger said:


> что-то у тебя типичный почерк Поезжая...
> ну какая же это деревня - видишь храм стоит - как минимум село! :lol:





beaver-hero said:


> такое ощущение, что Poezhai и Chainik один и тот же человек))) Такая же активность


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Сделаем совместный вывод?


----------



## Fog

Сhainik;62231899 said:


> ^^ вас таких много


Напиши в подписи "Я не Поежай"


----------



## Askario

ALEXEJ said:


> при этом схема набора постов была такой-же как и Нью Утро - иноголосовалки и обсуждения супертоллов


Резидент в основном набирал посты по фотосекциям.


----------



## flatron

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^ вот это статистика!!! гигантский труд


я вообще не представляю себе,как это можно сделать?
Если только целый день сидеть!


----------



## Сhainik

Askario said:


> Резидент в основном набирал посты по фотосекциям.


благодаря выкладыванию одной фотки на пост. 
Трудно представить сколько было бы постов у Бублина в таком случае :nuts:


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;62233093 said:


> благодаря выкладыванию одной фотки на пост.
> Трудно представить сколько было бы постов у Бублина в таком случае :nuts:


Нет. Фоток на пост было обычно много.


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> я вообще не представляю себе,как это можно сделать?
> Если только целый день сидеть!


+1. Тут специальный навык нужен.


----------



## Suomi 777

alley cat said:


> Мне после поста *Siberian*а все переделывать пришлось, так как не знал про этого юзера.


Это просто вы на Барнаульскую ветку не ходите


----------



## Сhainik

Там помоему ничего интересного нет


----------



## Siberian

alley cat said:


> Мне после поста *Siberian*а все переделывать пришлось, так как не знал про этого юзера.



Кстати, Барнаул лучше сокращать не Брл, а Брн (такое сокращение встречается, а Брл - нет).



Сhainik;62448763 said:


> Там помоему ничего интересного нет


Нету-нету, для тебя точно ))


----------



## alley cat

Siberian said:


> Кстати, Барнаул лучше сокращать не Брл, а Брн (такое сокращение встречается, а Брл - нет).


Это действительно было проблемой. Мск, СПб, Нск, Екб, НН, Кзн, РнД, Крк, знакомые сокращения. А вот для Барнаула, Саратова, Волгограда, Хабаровска, Краснодара, Омска, придумывал сам.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Это действительно было проблемой. Мск, СПб, Нск, Екб, НН, Кзн, РнД, Крк, знакомые сокращения. А вот для Барнаула, Саратова, Волгограда, Хабаровска, Краснодара, Омска, придумывал сам.


а чего сложного? Берутся первые три согласные,а гласные выкидываются.
Барнаул-Брн, Хабаровск-Хбр и так далее. Иногда вместо третьей согласной нужно ставить последнюю.


----------



## Attraction

Siberian said:


> Кстати, Барнаул лучше сокращать не Брл, а Брн (такое сокращение встречается, а Брл - нет).


Для Краснодара правильнее Крд


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ух епт, я уже скоро больше сибериана нафлужу 
и буду первым, гг

Помните: НН - первая столится!


----------



## flatron

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> ух епт, я уже скоро больше сибериана нафлужу
> и буду первым, гг
> 
> Помните: НН - первая столится!


да уж,учитывая,что Сибериан тут 6 лет,а ты только 1.5 года


----------



## alley cat

Ещё бы такой рейтинг составить, топ 10 по быстроте набора постов.

Пример:

1) *New York Morning *- Join Date - Mar, 2009 - Last Activity: Feb, 2010 - *10,437* Posts

2) *KAZAN RESIDENT*. - Join Date - May, 2009 - Last Activity: Apr, 2010 - *9,876* Posts

Но это сложно очень. hno:


----------



## Suomi 777

Вот бы рейтинг всех форумчан с кол-вом сообщений over 1000


----------



## flatron

^^да уж. Если учесть.что в российской секции и у одного и у второго не более тысячи остов. А такие цифры только засчёт накрутки,в зарубежных фотосекциях,выкладывая сотни фоток по одной на каждый пост.
Количество только ради цифр?
Борода в этом смысле уникум.так быстро и честно.


----------



## yahooeu

дайте плз ссылку на последнюю статистику городских секций.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

flatron said:


> да уж,учитывая,что Сибериан тут 6 лет,а ты только 1.5 года


почти 2 уже 



flatron said:


> Борода в этом смысле уникум.так быстро и честно.


ну-с, школа флуда нн.ру не проходит даром :lol:


----------



## Сhainik

ТОП 10+ по показателю "Постов в день"

1. *Сhainik*
Total Posts: 213
*Posts Per Day: 30.75*

2. *KAZAN RESIDENT*
Total Posts: 9,876
*Posts Per Day: 20.84*

3. *New York Morning*
Total Posts: 10,437
*Posts Per Day: 20.10
*
4. *Boroda MCMXXCII*
Total Posts: 12,635
*Posts Per Day: 19.21*

5. *yahooeu* 
Total Posts: 7,619
*Posts Per Day: 12.52*

6. *P0ezhai*
Total Posts: 2,707
*Posts Per Day: 11.29*

7. *flatron*
Total Posts: 9,892
*Posts Per Day: 10.72*


----------



## alley cat

^^ Эти цифры не о чем не говорят.


----------



## Сhainik

alley cat said:


> ^^ Эти цифры не о чем не говорят.


как это? эти цифры равны колличесво постов/колличество дней


----------



## gorkill

Сhainik явно не чайник


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;62453657 said:


> как это? эти цифры равны колличесво постов/колличество дней


Вот именно! Неделю писал неделю нет, а формально выводиться как будь-то каждый день.


----------



## Сhainik

^^ Может ещё время сна учитывать?)))


----------



## yahooeu

*Самые популярные ветки в городских секциях.* 

*Москва*
*1.* Международный Деловой Центр / International Business Center *4,759*
*2.* 13: Комплекс Федерация *приост.* (242м 62э, 2008; 506м 93э, 2012) *4,523*
*3.* Московский Метрополитен *3,076*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *18* (архив не считал)
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *32,564*

*Санкт-Петербург*
*1.* Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* *8,932*
*2. *Питерская чайная *3,706*
*3.* Строительство в Санкт-Петербурге *2,530*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *6*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *19,683*

*Екатеринбург*
*1.* Строительство в Екатеринбурге *6,534*
*2.* Екатеринбург (разное) *4,793*
*3.* Антей 3 *строится* (188м 50э, 2010) *4,361*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *18*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *42,386*

*Новосибирск*
*1.* Строительство в Новосибирске *6,564*
*2.* Новосибирская чайная *4,769*
*3. *Новосибирские дороги *4,586*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *10*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *30,349*

*Нижний Новгород*
*1.* Строительство в Нижнем Новгороде *4,177*
*2.* Нижегородская забегаловка *4,135*
*3.* Инфраструктура Нижнего Новгорода *2,596*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *8*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *17,027
*
*Казань*
*1.* Строительство в Казани *2,751*
*2.* Казанская чайхана *2,365*
*3.* Транспортная инфраструктура Казани *1,402*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *5*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *8,968*

*Барнаул*
*1.* Строительство в Барнауле ‎*6,023*
*2.* Барнаульская кофейня *1,318*
*3. *Торговые центры Барнаулa *1,053*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *3*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *8,394*

*Омск*
*1. *Строительные обновления *3,075*
*2.* Торговые и развлекательные центры *2,152*
*3.* Строительные планы *1,603*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *5*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов -* 9,139*

*Саратов*
*1. *Строительство в Саратове *2,567*
*2.* Елена *строится*(135м 38э, 2009) *1,747*
*3.* Саратовская чайная *1,627*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *4*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *7,520*

*Краснодарский край*
*1. *Строительство в Краснодаре *3,005*
*2.* Сочи 2014: Олимпийский проект *1,466*
*3.* Строительство в Сочи *1,407*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *3*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *5,878*

*Ростов-на-Дону*
*1.* Строительство в Ростове-на-Дону *2,175*
*2. *РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ: Торговые центры *780*
*3.* Инфраструктура Ростова-на-Дону *630*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *2,175*

*Красноярск*
*1.* Строительство в Красноярске *4,222*
*2.* Инфраструктура Красноярска *734*
*3.* Красноярская авиация *686*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *4,222*

*Уфа*
*1.* Строительство в Уфе *1,233*‎
*2.* Уфимские разговоры ‎*838*
*3.* Торговые центры Уфы *648*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *1,233*

*Владивосток*
*1.* Мост через бухту Золотой Рог *строится* ‎*1,026*
*2.* Мост на остров Русский *строится* *‎989*
*3.* Строительство во Владивостоке *828*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *1,026*

*Хабаровск*
*1.* Строительство в Хабаровске *2,208*
*2.* Хабаровская чайная *530*
*3.* Музеи и памятники Хабаровска *481*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *2,208*

*Тюмень*
*1.* Строительство в Тюмени *1,436*
*2.* Тюменский whisky bar *609*
*3.* 20+ Тюмени *479*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *1,436*

*Пермь*
*1.* Строительство в Перми *1,043*
*2.* Список зданий 20+ этажей *738*
*3.* Кофейня "Пермский период" *584*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *1,043*

*Волгоград*
*1.* Строительство в Волгограде *694*
*2.* Волжские паруса *построено* (116м 32э; 28э) *577*
*3.* Волгоград-Сити *504*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *0*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *0*

*Челябинск*
*1.* Строительство в Челябинске* 870*
*2.* Челябинский суши-бар *288*
*3.* Инфраструктура Челябинска *274*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *0*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *0*

*Кузбасс*
*1.* Строительство в Кемерово *1,253*
*2.* Лесная Поляна... ‎*166*
*3.* Строительство в Новокузнецке* 140*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *1*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *1,253*

*Воронеж*
*1.* Строительство в Воронеже *431*
*2.* Свободный город *строится* (25э, 2010) *285*
*3.* Метрополь *приостановлено* (~30э) *55*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *0*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *0*

*Грозный*
*1.* Комплекс "Грозный-сити" *строится* (18-40 э) ‎*433*
*2.* Строительство в Грозном *248*
*3.* Грозный: Стадион им. А. Кадырова (30 000) *cтpoитcя* *93*

Наличие веток с 1000 и более постов - *0*
Колличество сообщений в ветках с 1000 и более постов - *0*

*Популярные ветки инкубатора.*
*1.* Строительство в Кирове *609*
*2.* Строительство в Самаре *567*
*3.* Строительство в Ижевске *391*
*4.* Строительство в Иркутске *268*
*5.* Стpoитeльcтво в Петропавловске-Камчатском *261*


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> *Самые популярные ветки в городских секциях.*


Чего до кучи и обычную по городам не посчитал?


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> Чего до кучи и обычную по городам не посчитал?


31 августа.


----------



## Сhainik

^^ по логике рейтинга в первой строчке должен стоять Екатеринбург


----------



## yahooeu

Сhainik;62459009 said:


> ^^ по логике рейтинга в первой строчке должен стоять Екатеринбург


вовсе нет


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

офиегнный стат собрал, молодца


----------



## flatron

Сhainik;62453315 said:


> ТОП 10+ по показателю "Постов в день"
> 
> 1. *Сhainik*
> Total Posts: 213
> *Posts Per Day: 30.75*


не разумно брать пользователей,которые тут менее полугода.
Или хотя бы 3-4 месяцев.
ну всего неделя,это вообще ни о чем ,чтобы учитывать активность!

Можно было бы посчитать,кто сколько фоток выложил...
У каждого же есть фотохостинг с которго он сюда фотки выкладывает. У меня там 6 719 фоток,а если учесть,что некоторые фотки я дублировал,то на этот форум я выложил более 7 тыс фотографий!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

flatron said:


> У каждого же есть фотохостинг с которго он сюда фотки выкладывает. У меня там 6 719 фоток,а если учесть,что некоторые фотки я дублировал,то на этот форум я выложил более 7 тыс фотографий!


Я в 2007 пришел (в ноябре) Первые фотки в начале 8-го года выкладывал (тупо заливал на *Ради Кал* (многие до сих пор так делают)) 
Постить фотки на Яндекс-фотки я стал в июле 2009.
1 108 фото на форуме есть точно (в том числе и рендеры мои) 
Если раскинуть, то залил я порядком около 1500 фоток на форум. 

Так что, эта тема как-то отпадает. Кто-то просто фотки свои заливает на *ради КАЛ*, и.т.п.


----------



## alley cat

Если считать по количеству выложенных на форум фотографий, то небезызвестный персонаж из Красноярска, по-моему безусловный лидер.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

alley cat said:


> Если считать по количеству выложенных на форум фотографий, то небезызвестный персонаж из Красноярска, по-моему безусловный лидер.


Это кто там такой?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

стыдно не знать


----------



## flatron

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Это кто там такой?


он же Бублин,он же frolov ant,он же yarsknet...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> стыдно не знать


Ну не виноват же я, что живу я в разделе 3D  



flatron said:


> он же Бублин,он же frolov ant,он же yarsknet...


Ну слава богу, что не Gelio...


----------



## dars-dm

Кстати, а можно узнать, сколько постов писалось ежедневно во всём российском форуме с 1 по 23 августа?


----------



## roi95

1200-1300 в среднем.


----------



## dars-dm

Когда примерно ожидать миллион постов? В феврале или чуть пораньше/попозже?


----------



## roi95

Я ещё зимой прикидывал,что миллион стоит ожидать где-то в середине весны. Пока своё мнение не меняю.


----------



## xfury

Судя по тому, что строительная отрасль оживает, то и рост постов будет. Так что вполне реально весной будет миллион.


----------



## ALEXEJ

yahooeu said:


> ^^ и всё-таки ты явно чей-то клон





flatron said:


> да уж..
> Сбой в генетической программе. Вирус какой-то...


Думаю правильнее (ведь если нет прямых доказательств наши предположения так и остаются предположениями) это движение активных юзеров (флудеров) рассматривать как некий тренд и вывести собирательный ник : *Поезжай+Чайник=Поезжайник*, в обратном порядке получается некое китайство : Чайник+Поезжай= Чай-Жай, потому Поезжайник более верное, это собирательный ник-бренд, как Фролов-Ант+Ярскнет=Бублин
ЗЫ: Поезжай был адекватнее Чайника и культурней, но всё-же методы и реализация у них калькированная, не зря многие детектируют в Чайнике Поезжая. Правда, если гипотетически предположить, что например Борода или Сибериан захотели-бы поднять родной город и разделились на 3-4 ника (что вполне реально) и просто вести диалоги сами с собою, причём эти ники были-бы более чем активны (12/3=4тыщи постов), то я-бы гипотетически предположил что возможно Поезжай был тоже изначально дублем... и даже уверен чьим, но говорить вслух-значит обличать, при ошибке будет более чем некрасиво. Имеющий глаза увидит сам корелляцию подачи. Потому грамотнее считать что это инет-движение под собирательным ником - Поезжайник


----------



## Siberian

^^ Забористая у тебя была :lol:


----------



## Suomi 777

Анализ форума
http://www.cy-pr.com/analysis/www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## flatron

прошло 20 дней

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 29 316 (+1236)
2. Украина 11 242(+325)
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 8 933(+119)
4. Футбольный тред 6 642(+207)
5. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 571(+194)
5. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 535(+103)
7. Погода 6 491(+187)
8. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
9. Строительство в Барнауле 6 045(+137)
10. Экономика России 6 017(+5)
11. Питер и Киев 5 974(+76)


остальные ветки обрезал,увеличив порог вхождения.
Ну особых перестановок нет,опустилось ещё на одну строчку строительство в ЕКатеринбурге,пропустив в перёд Новосибирск. Поднялся Барнаул.

Третья столица жжОт


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Suomi 777 said:


> Анализ форума
> http://www.cy-pr.com/analysis/www.skyscrapercity.com


нифигасе, а почему так много запросов и переходов по фоткам Ростова?


----------



## alley cat

> Ну особых перестановок нет,опустилось ещё на одну строчку строительство в Екатеринбурге,пропустив в перёд Новосибирск. Поднялся Барнаул.


У нас у "Строительство в Екатеринбурге", не малый кусок постов (около 90, за 20 дней), откусывает 20+ниже 100 метров. В других городах подобных тем нет.


----------



## xfury

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> нифигасе, а почему так много запросов и переходов по фоткам Ростова?


Там вообще непонятно.....


----------



## Kogan

alley cat said:


> У нас у "Строительство в Екатеринбурге", не малый кусок постов (около 90, за 20 дней), откусывает 20+ниже 100 метров. В других городах подобных тем нет.


У всех такая же ситуация - есть профильные ветки, которые забирают часть постов.


----------



## coth

Как видите отныне можно поделиться ссылкой на ССЦ со своими друзьями на ВКонтактах. Ссылка будет занесена в заметки и друзья увидят её в новостной ленте.


----------



## Сhainik

Kogan said:


> У всех такая же ситуация - есть профильные ветки, которые забирают часть постов.


у нас доля 20+ от общего строительства колосальная.


----------



## Attraction

Сhainik;62559365 said:


> у нас доля 20+ от общего строительства колосальная.


Что ты здесь отмазываешься? Иди пости смайлики в "Строительство в Екатеринбурге"


----------



## flatron

Сhainik;62559365 said:


> у нас доля 20+ от общего строительства колосальная.


значительно меньше.чем у нас.
У нас вообще уже около 90% объёмов строительства это более 20 эт.



Attraction said:


> Что ты здесь отмазываешься? Иди пости смайлики в "Строительство в Екатеринбурге"


ага.
У него тема такая. После каждого написанного кем-нибудь поста,он пишет что-нибудь типа. Ого,здорово,классно и так далее.
Одним словом очень содержательно


----------



## yahooeu

счастливые все.


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> У него тема такая. После каждого написанного кем-нибудь поста,он пишет что-нибудь типа. Ого,здорово,классно и так далее.
> Одним словом очень содержательно


А потом *alley cat* и др. старшие товарищи смотрят на это сквозь пальцы - развлекайся себе дальше, парнишка. И становится понятна истинная цена их 59 тыс. постов


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

А какая в принципе "цена"? Посты - это что ли ценный ресурс или что? Разве мы в писькомер играем по количеству постов?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Мы играем, понел ты. Ходи давай!


----------



## Attraction

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> А какая в принципе "цена"? Посты - это что ли ценный ресурс или что? Разве мы в писькомер играем по количеству постов?


Ты эту тему вообще читал?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Стаистика не подразумевает "приписывание" постов и писькомерянье.


----------



## Attraction

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Стаистика не подразумевает "приписывание" постов и писькомерянье.


Только почему-то для некоторых это основание для понтов "ах, сколько же мы нафлудили в нашей секции и как мы круто развиваемся:banana:":bash:


----------



## ALEXEJ

Предлагаю скинуть такую статистику по городам, возможно будет многим интересно и познавательно - топ3 города по самым длинным домам, начну с Саратова :

1.Тархова 29/Уфимцева10/Уфимцева12/Уфимцева12А(по факту один дом-спираль со сквозной нумерацией) - *31* подъезд
2. Уфимцева 6 - *23* подъезда (есть деление по корпусам, но фактически один дом-кольцо)
3. Усть-Курдюмская 3 - *20* подъездов


----------



## alley cat

> Предлагаю скинуть такую статистику по городам


Эта тема только по статистике форума. По городам - это в "Городские проблемы".


----------



## Сhainik

Екатеринбургская секция меньше только Москвы и Чайной, Москву со временем догоним и перегоним, чайную вряд ли... 
Ещё фотосекция "Города" идет нос к носу с Екатеринбургом.


----------



## xfury

Только вот по информативности Москву не догоните.


----------



## Сhainik

+1:cheers:


----------



## flatron

вот ведь! :lol:
Караулили караулил и прокараулил
Хотел 10-тысячный пост какой-то особенный написать,содержательный и запоминающийся и пропустил!
Ну вот я и дофлудился


----------



## Kogan

Попроси модеров, они тебе три сообщения удалят. =)


----------



## alley cat

Лучше ничего пока не пиши, хеrх твой флуд в питерской секции итак почистит.


----------



## Boris_54

флэт, подпиши себе над аватаром "guru" :cheers:


----------



## yahooeu

flatron said:


> Прошло ещё 20 дней.


+20

1. Москва 76,922 (+683)
2. Екатеринбург 59,875 (+2091)
3. Санкт-Петербург 43,876 (+1165)
4. Новосибирск 42,707 (+1751)
5. Нижний Новгород 27,547 (+1278)
6. Казань 21,090 (+1035) 
7. Барнаул 15,110 (+537)
8. Омск 12,274 (+266)
9. Саратов 11,910 (+752)
10. Краснодарский край 10,472 (+473) 
11. Ростов-на-Дону 9,817 (+492)
12. Красноярск 8,768 (+345)
13. Уфа 7,239 (+843)
14. Владивосток 6,630 (+455)
15. Хабаровск 5,649 (+481) 
16. Тюмень 5,467 (+329)
17. Пермь 5,017 (+252)
18. Волгоград 3,352 (+65)
19. Челябинск 2,703 (+145)
20. Кузбасс 2,100 (+10)
21. Воронеж 1,299 (+134)
22. Грозный 1,082 (+110)


----------



## Сhainik

Новосибирску такими темпами Питер ещё два месяца догонять)


----------



## flatron

Сhainik;62895543 said:


> Новосибирску такими темпами Питер ещё два месяца догонять)


а такими? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60642817&postcount=506
темпы всё время плавают. Сейчас Новосиб расфлудился не на шутку.


----------



## Сhainik

По сравнению с прошлой двадцатидневкой темпы Новоса очень упали. тогда он чуть Екат не обогнал.


----------



## Yashka

кузбасс чето ваще не айс


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;62898835 said:


> По сравнению с прошлой двадцатидневкой темпы Новоса очень упали. тогда он чуть Екат не обогнал.


У нас рывок, только за счет Исети.


----------



## yahooeu

ну а нам похоже уже никогда никого не догнать


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> ну а нам похоже уже никогда никого не догнать


Я когда регался из Нижнего вообще никого не было. А сейчас у вас 5 место, так что кто знает, кто знает.


----------



## Сhainik

и вас никто не догонит. будете вечно пятые))

кстати догоните Москву когда нибудь если тенденция сохранится


----------



## Askario

Воронеж с Грозным хотя бы пошли чуток, Кузбасс по-прежнему мертв. Уфа метит в десятку, откуда скоро тусанут Омск


----------



## alley cat

> Кузбасс по-прежнему мертв.


И Волгоград к этому близок.


----------



## Askario

Нет, Волгоград скорее жив, чем мертв.


----------



## Сhainik

Екатеринбург 60 000


----------



## RedCoppa

Askario said:


> Воронеж с Грозным хотя бы пошли чуток, Кузбасс по-прежнему мертв. Уфа метит в десятку, откуда скоро тусанут Омск


Вот соревнование устроили) Кто больше нафлудит :lol:


----------



## RedCoppa

Ожидаем рост флуда в связи с возвращением школоты и студентов. И Новосиб обойдет Питер.

*с 15.08.10 по 1.09.10*


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ вот ты молодец, хорошо что запостил сюда этот отчёт, конечно-же Киров более чем претендует на свой отдельный тред, но Самара и Ижевск тоже очень неплохи в плане развития своих регионов, Иркутск конечно старается, но в основном там не резиденты стараются, а вот Иж и Самара сами развиваются , без подначивания соседей 
Киров, ясно безусловный лидер активности, а Самара и Иж более чем претенденты на развитие, ну конечно Ирк, как без него, но много-ли там резидентов? весь трафик от соседей взят, кто выйдет на свет божий из Инкубатора неизвестно, но всё-же просьба учесть данные тренды, хотя-бы в динамике развития.


----------



## flatron

ALEXEJ said:


> *Boroda MCMXXCII, alley cat и AirPlaY* просто активны как радио Маяк  приятно что в основном это заметки по делу, а не флуд, и это радует


с первым и последним можен и соглашусь,но средний..чистый флудогенератор,точнее,человек за 2 года написал 4 тыс постов и был вполне адекватен,он писал по 5 постов в день и особо не флудил. 
А потом за лето,его активность возросла до 25 постов вдень,а качество сильно снизилась,началась чистая погоня за цифрами,а-ля Поезжай.
Плохо

Уж никак не сравнить его 2 тыс постов и тысячу постов Сибериана.


----------



## alley cat

> Статистика по разделу "Общий региональный форум".


Большинство веток ведет, или один человек, или вообще из других городов пишут.


----------



## IG

Krosh said:


> Как и в прошлый раз, в разделе обнаружено несколько несуразностей (одна из которых попала и в табличку  ),


Это она? 



Code:


18	Екатеринбург и Свердловская область   -   61/7   -   1/0


----------



## flatron

есть идея собрать рейтинг веток по просмотрам.


----------



## yahooeu

третья столица лидер )


----------



## flatron

yahooeu said:


> третья столица лидер )


нет. Статистику уже собрал,завтра выложу.
На первом месте московская ветка Московский международный деловой центр 966 518 просмотров,на втором Комплекс Федерация 782 017 просмотров.


----------



## Krosh

IG said:


> Это она?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 18	Екатеринбург и Свердловская область   -   61/7   -   1/0


Ага. 
Если я не перепутал, где именно находится Нижний Тагил.


----------



## alley cat

^^ Он не нужен в екатеринбургской ветке, нет людей оттуда, упадет в низ ветки, только засоряя её. 
ИМХО. Пускай в "Инкубаторе" лучше дожидается, активных тагильских участников. Я в туда инфу по мере нахождения добавляю.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

flatron said:


> с первым и последним можен и соглашусь,но средний..чистый флудогенератор,точнее,человек за 2 года написал 4 тыс постов и был вполне адекватен,он писал по 5 постов в день и особо не флудил.
> А потом за лето,его активность возросла до 25 постов вдень,а качество сильно снизилась,началась чистая погоня за цифрами,а-ля Поезжай.
> Плохо
> 
> Уж никак не сравнить его 2 тыс постов и тысячу постов Сибериана.



Он практически единственный, кто в Тюменской секции пишет о промышленном строительстве.

Конечно не все его сообщения полны конструктивизма, но все же большинство.
Рост, думаю, можно увидеть и по тому фактору, что несколько раз в неделю он пишет в тюм. секции, к примеру.


Все мы не безгрешны


----------



## dars-dm

В связи с ростом Кирова возникает вопрос, можно ли сейчас вывести Киров из инкубатора в подфорум "Поволжье"?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

+1


----------



## ALEXEJ

+2


----------



## flatron

Итак статистика веток по просмотрам!
Не думаю,что этот рейтинг нужно делать регулярным,но раз в сезон,наверное можно.
Итак первая цифра это количество просмотром,вторая это количество просмотров на каждый написанный в этой теме пост,то есть вторая цифра показывает интерес к треду,чем цифра больше,тем интерес выше!

1. Международный деловой центр (Москва) 966 518 (202)
2. Комплекс Федерация (Москва) 782 017 (173)
3. Третья столица (Чайная) 655 239 (22)
4. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 554 605 (84)
5. Город столиц (Москва) 492 421 (228)
6. Империя Тауэр (Москва) 464 458 (243)
7. Стадион на Крестовском (С-Петерург) 445 795 (250)
8. Антей-3 (Екатеринбург) 410 467 (94)
9. Строительство в Новосибирске 399 107 (60)
10. Башня Россия (Москва) 369 394 (321)
11. Меркурий сити тауэр (Москва) 364 405 (220)
12. Академический (Екатеринбург) 322 979 (86)
13. Скайлайн (Москва) 303 567 (113)
14. Скайланы России (фототред) 295 979 (59)
15. Екатеринбург сити 294 793 (114)
16. Строительство в Казани 283 047 (102)
17. Московский метрополитен 282 944 (91)
18. Стадионы России(городские проблемы) 277 269 (175)
19. Строительство в Санкт-Петербурге 272 144 (107)
20. Экономика России (экономика и технологии) 270 401 (45)
21. Миракс плаза (Москва) 268 137 (238)
22. Центральное ядро МДЦ (Москва) 254 026 (246)

Ну что? В первую очередь поражает обилие московских тредов,их смотрят явно больше,чем прочие.
Что касается популярности веток(по просмотрам на 1 пост),то тут в лидерах московские недоскрёбы и питерский стадион.
Башня Россия самая просматриваемая на 1 пост,наверное иностранцы тут сыграли роль.


----------



## Krosh

flatron said:


> В первую очередь поражает обилие московских тредов,их смотрят явно больше,чем прочие.


Просто ММДЦ не в самой лучшей форме сейчас, и на любой пост в тех ветках следует много-много просмотров от самых разных людей. А вдруг что хорошее напишут. Особенно про БР.
Тут другое забавно - всенародная флудильня "Третья столица" нужна всего-то десятку-другому активных бойцов. А остальным - пофиг. И правильно.


----------



## flatron

нет нет нет. По такой логике у той же самой Исети в Ебурге должно быть очень много просмотров,а фиг. А в то же время у Меркурий сити тауэр дела идут великолепно,и просмотров очень много.
тут всё дело в интересе к объекту.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Krosh said:


> Тут другое забавно - всенародная флудильня "Третья столица" нужна всего-то десятку-другому активных бойцов. А остальным - пофиг. И правильно.


думаю скорее то что большинству заходящих в 3-ю столицу есть что сказать, так сказать целевая аудитория, а где цифры 200-250 возможно говорит об интересе "сторонних" наблюдателей, что например может отписать там некто из провинции, кто видел сие строение лишь на фото. Наверное резоннее считать их резонансными и смотрибельными тредами. Ну а 3-я ... чего там смотреть? там Дубай догоняли, сейчас поляков 


Сhainik;63030939 said:


> Странно что строительство в Новосибирске так непопулярно при таком кол-ве посто


ну вот как-бы лишнее подтверждение что аудитория там целевая- бОльшему количеству просматривающих есть что отписать по существу.


----------



## Сhainik

Странно что строительство в Новосибирске так непопулярно при таком кол-ве посто


----------



## Fog

Ссылка на Екатеринбург висит в подзаголовке Российского форума и приводит посетителей извне. Потому-то у него и посещаемость выше остальных.


----------



## ambient

Да, у нас народ реально общается по существу а ебуржцы ссылки на форум раскидали везде вот народ и глазеет. А у нас на НГС запретили ссылки на другие форумы.


----------



## flatron

Сhainik;63030939 said:


> Странно что строительство в Новосибирске так непопулярно при таком кол-ве посто


не так уж сильно по популярности отличается от строительства в ЕКатеринбурге.


----------



## Kogan

flatron said:


> Итак статистика веток по просмотрам!
> Не думаю,что этот рейтинг нужно делать регулярным,но раз в сезон,наверное можно.
> 1. Международный деловой центр (Москва) 966 518 (202)
> ...


ты забыл - Go XL: features overview 323 328 (*323 328*)


----------



## coth

Это федеральный анонс.


----------



## Сhainik

ambient said:


> Да, у нас народ реально общается по существу а ебуржцы ссылки на форум раскидали везде вот народ и глазеет. А у нас на НГС запретили ссылки на другие форумы.


в счет идут только просмотры залогиненых юзеров.


----------



## alley cat

Сhainik;63092629 said:


> в счет идут только просмотры залогиненых юзеров.


Все считаются.


----------



## Сhainik

самый просматриваемый зарубежный фототред в Украинской секции после Москвы - Екатеринбург.


----------



## roi95

Варшава впереди вас. Так что в отличие от российского форума,там вы уверенно третьи.


----------



## like_a_grimm

Ростов-на-Дону - *10000+* постов


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Поздравляем РНД


----------



## Сhainik

roi95 said:


> Варшава впереди вас. Так что в отличие от российского форума,там вы уверенно третьи.


и на Росийском только скайлайнам и Хабаровску проигрываем


----------



## Сhainik

Сhainik;62178341 said:


> *Екатеринбург*
> 
> Место|Никнейм|Колличество постов
> 1.*alley cat* 6,364 (7.90)
> 2.*AlMax* 4,630 (3.57)
> 3.*Medoed* 4,367 (6.60)
> 4.*beaver-hero* 2,916 (5.75)
> 5.*P0ezhai* 2,707 *(11.52)*
> 6.*Falshivomonetchick* 2,654 (5.42)
> 7.*Olh* 2,380 (1.90)
> 8.*DoctorADS* 2,299 (1.83)
> 9.*Viru* 2,179 (1.67)
> 10.*alexandr-M* 2,015 (1.95)
> 11.*Lexa96* 1,774 (1.37)
> 12.*Demisgr77* 1,735 (3.40)
> 13.*vudu_ekb* 1,466 (1.40)
> 14.*Phantom of communism* 1,442 (3.47)
> 15.*Umformer* 1,359 (1.91)
> 16.*PrettyFly* 1,332 (0.98)
> 17.*Ilis* 1,300 (1.76)
> 18.*spag* 1,197 (0.54)
> 19.*Strannik* 1,151
> 20.*Stephen-vumnik* 1,141 (1.02)
> 21.*Delfin* 1,081
> 22.*osmant* 1,077 (1.77)
> 23.*Анатолий* 1,014 (0.97)
> ________________________________________
> *красным выделены люди с особыми заслугами


Добавился ещё один тысячник:
24. *Snob* 1,002 (1.04)


----------



## alley cat

^^ Уж список тогда бы обновил.


----------



## Сhainik

потом. лень пока


----------



## Сhainik

roi95 said:


> Варшава впереди вас


уже нет


----------



## ALEXEJ

неплохо-бы статистику и по забаненным юзерам собрать, по регионам, скорее призыв к старожилам форума, они многих тут повидали, или может Сибериан подсобить? Наверняка в модераторском разделе есть такие сведения, ведь это не тайные сведения??
*oranger*-ино 2,988
*kossia*-3 реинкарнации- ино 2,862
*Jenson Button* ,он раз пять, ино (с)
*Herr Lind* (забанен 2 раза) потом регился 3 раза (под другими никами *Cirno-chan* и т.д.) - Мск (с) 3,389+112
*Landanar* - Мск
*poxuy*( +*Oceano* /*-Oceano-*/*-\Oceano/-*)- Мск 558+244+8+5
*Gamma-Hamster *- Мск 1,952
*skasski/Битник*- Мск (Тула) 2,682
*Дар* - СПб (с)
*5 *- ?
*frolov_ant*-Крск 5,298
*Flying* - Екб 505
*Сhainik*-Екб 361
*nicensk* - Нск? 374
кто ещё кого вспомнит??


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

чайника снова забанили?
Мультирегистрация не помогает)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Herr Lind (забанен 2 раза) потом регился 3 раза (под другими никами) Но потом снова был послан в бан...


----------



## flatron

самое большое число реинкарнаций было у одного из питерских форумчан *Jenson Button *,он раз пять,если не больше регился,ругался со всеми его банили,он снова вылезал,казалось это не закончится никогда!


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> самое большое число реинкарнаций было у одного из питерских форумчан *Jenson Button *,он раз пять,если не больше регился,ругался со всеми его банили,он снова вылезал,казалось это не закончится никогда!


Это и не закончилось ещё, он тут. ))


----------



## ALEXEJ

обновил, да как это Герра Линда я забыл-то?
если кто кого вспомнит буду в список добавлять, из Саратова не был забанен ни один юзер



alley cat said:


> Это и не закончилось ещё, он тут. ))


Из Екб есть ещё "герои"??


----------



## Attraction

alley cat said:


> Ну-ну, у вас там ни одного небоскреба не строится. Чем вы там рост постов-то обеспечиваете, на форуме о небоскребах?


Чуствуется, это ваш единственный козырь. Где его уже только не упоминали.


----------



## beaver-hero

а где его упоминали?


----------



## Attraction

beaver-hero said:


> а где его упоминали?


Здесь, например



alley cat said:


> Советую все таки прочесть название форума.)) И исходя из этого, сделать вывод что и в краснодарской и в ростовской секции один лиш флуд. Так как не строится по тематике форума у вас ничего.))





Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Иди набережную намывай.
> 
> По высотному строительству (ssc же все-таки) посмею предположить, что Екб сравним со всей остальной Россией, кроме отмеченных федералами городов Москвы и Питера! Так что твое замечание некорректно.


----------



## xfury

alley cat said:


> Ну-ну, у вас там ни одного небоскреба не строится. Чем вы там рост постов-то обеспечиваете, на форуме о небоскребах?


Предлагаешь половине городов тупо уйти? Ведь Небоскребов у нас почти нигде не строят.


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Ну-ну, у вас там ни одного небоскреба не строится. Чем вы там рост постов-то обеспечиваете, на форуме о небоскребах?


сходи полякам об этом скажи


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Ну у нас же забанен самый активный юзер.))


упаси боже от таких активных юзеров!
А вы похоже ещё и грустите.

Совершенно очевидно,что через годик первая чётвёрка будет выглядеть так

1. Екатеринбург
2. Новосибирск
3. Санкт-Петербург
4. Москва

Вот только качество постов будет совершенно обратным.
Когда вывешивается фотка,а после неё идёт 20 постов с возгласами ух ты,круто,классно,здорово и т.д. это конечно смешно.
И вот если вдруг понадобиться какая-то инфа по объекту,то раскопать её под тоннами пустых сообщений очень сложно. Конкретики ноль.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

flatron said:


> 1. Екатеринбург
> 2. Новосибирск
> 3. Санкт-Петербург
> 4. Москва


Куда Москву засунули то? :nuts:


----------



## ikeamen

^^ там ей и место


----------



## Krosh

flatron said:


> ...
> Вот только качество постов будет совершенно обратным.
> Когда вывешивается фотка,а после неё идёт 20 постов с возгласами ух ты,круто,классно,здорово и т.д. это конечно смешно.
> И вот если вдруг понадобиться какая-то инфа по объекту,то раскопать её под тоннами пустых сообщений очень сложно. Конкретики ноль.


Про качество - согласен. Очень многое завиит от зачинателя темы. В этом смысле мне нравится новосибирская ветка про 20+, где *Fog* взвалил на себя труд по регулярному апдейту в первом посте.
А вот (это уже и к другим писателям) заочно обзывать флудильней активные разделы я бы не стал. Где-то просто сложился нормальный круг общения, а тем в любом крупном городе хватает. Давайте просто посмотрим. Даже полторы тысячи новосибирских постов за 15 дней - это в среднем сотня в день. Со вчерашнего моего визита на форум примерно в это же время в Нске обновилось 19 тем. То есть в среднем около 5 реплик в этих темах. Где-то по одной, естественно, а где-то и за страницу убежит. Учитывая безумное количество дорожных работ, активную работу по новому мосту через Обь, текущие строительные новости и апдейты, начавшийся передел телекомовского рынка - это немного. Бессмысленные реплики разве что если когда кто из новеньких появляется - то его приветствуют.  Но это нечасто. А так всё более или менее по делу, разве что иногда я глупые вопросы задаю.


----------



## flatron

судя по всему активность Новосиба на этом форуме объясняется ещё и тем,что это для Новосиба ещё и дорожно-строительный форум.
В Питере например,дорожный форум существует отдельно и значительно превосходит этот.


----------



## coth

Ближе к концу октября будет чистка. Начнём с Новосибирска, потом НН. Когда-то Москва сдулась так на 15-17 тыс. Думаю у некоторых регионов цифра будет поболее.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ikeamen said:


> ^^ там ей и место



Как понять "Ей там и место" ? 

У Москвы столько проектов, что всем городам (остальным) нужно ждать ещё лет 10, чтобы такое же количество объектов было, 
а не считать каждую 16-ти этажку за высотку класса- делюкс. 

В Московской ветке в несколько раз меньше "флуда" в темах, 
чем в других ветках (в других городах) инфы по строительству у Москвы в несколько раз больше, чем у всех. 
Если только так может быть:
*1) Москва*
*2) Санкт-Петербург*
*3) Екатеринбург*


ЗЫ: Ребят, вы что, гонитесь за место под солнцем? Лиж бы у кого постов больше было чтоль, или смысл инфы. уже не имеет значения?
Не завышайте себя сильно. А то уже читать такое чудно.


----------



## alley cat

coth said:


> Ближе к концу октября будет чистка. Начнём с Новосибирска, потом НН. Когда-то Москва сдулась так на 15-17 тыс. Думаю у некоторых регионов цифра будет поболее.


А смысл в этом какой? ворошить прошлые годы. По-моему лучше не допускать флуда в реальном времени.


----------



## roi95

И как это всё будет происходить? Весь флуд перечитывать будете что ли?


----------



## Attraction

coth said:


> Ближе к концу октября будет чистка. Начнём с Новосибирска, потом НН. Когда-то Москва сдулась так на 15-17 тыс. Думаю у некоторых регионов цифра будет поболее.


Крррасота! Будем смотреть статистику с отрицательными циферками в колонке роста постов:cheers:


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Красноярск однажды прилично подтёрли.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Смысл какой в этих чистках? 
Сильно легче инфу искать среди 50 страниц или среди 100? 

один фиг, приходится гугл юзать для поиска по этому форуму.


----------



## alley cat

Самый смех будет, по потере постов у юзеров, после этой чистки. 

*Boroda MCMXXCII* как думаешь сколько у вас с *yahooeu* постов останется после чистки НН.


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> Ближе к концу октября будет чистка. Начнём с Новосибирска, потом НН. Когда-то Москва сдулась так на 15-17 тыс. Думаю у некоторых регионов цифра будет поболее.


можно пример того, что в Н-ской ветке не вписывается в концепцию форума?
и чем был обусловлен выбор почистить первым именно Новосибирск?
чистки по юзерам тоже в перспективе планируются? 



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Как понять "Ей там и место" ?


да пошутил я  расслабься


----------



## ambient

Просто Нск не в любимчиках, в любимчиках Ебург.


----------



## RedCoppa

Чистки бывают полезны.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ambient said:


> Просто Нск не в любимчиках, в любимчиках Ебург.


кстати, заметно)



alley cat said:


> *Boroda MCMXXCII* как думаешь сколько у вас с *yahooeu* постов останется после чистки НН.


Да мне как-то на это параллельно 



RedCoppa said:


> Чистки бывают полезны.


не спорю.
Но они полезны "во время" (как ежедневная уборка улиц), а не когда "жареный петух три раза в жопу клюнет" (когда вова путен приежжает в регионы и начинается аврал)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Добавлю еще: если какие-либо посты (ветка) модерируются вовремя - то и понятны причины, по которым удаляется какая-либо информация или флуд. Опять же заметно, что это было удалено.

А в режиме постмодерации - и никто не вкурит, что было "так", а что "не так". К тому же, обнаружить недостачу того, что может быть, было нужно (а это удалили) можно только спустя некоторое время.


----------



## flatron

coth said:


> Ближе к концу октября будет чистка. Начнём с Новосибирска, потом НН. Когда-то Москва сдулась так на 15-17 тыс. Думаю у некоторых регионов цифра будет поболее.


это же будет истерика от Ебурга и Новосиба! hno:

P.S. Кстати в Питере тоже была неслабая чистка где-то год назад,вроде несколько тысяч постов потёр Хегх,как тока стал модератором. С одной стороны жалко цифр,но с другой к чему все эти лишние пустые посты.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

flatron said:


> P.S. Кстати в Питере тоже была неслабая чистка где-то год назад,вроде несколько тысяч постов потёр Хегх,как тока стал модератором. С одной стороны жалко цифр,но с другой к чему все эти лишние пустые посты.


может тогда расскажешь что и по какому принципу было вычищено?
Если односложные возгласы "шикарно" или "фугавно" - то этого не жалко, действительно. Другой момент - какие-либо короткие, но существенные отзывы.


----------



## flatron

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> может тогда расскажешь что и по какому принципу было вычищено?
> Если односложные возгласы "шикарно" или "фугавно" - то этого не жалко, действительно. Другой момент - какие-либо короткие, но существенные отзывы.


была глобальная перестройка питерской секции новым модератором. Сложно сказать какие именно посты исчезали,но в день по 100-150 постов исчезало. Полагаю,что ничего ценного удалено не было.
Это лучше у модеров спросить,что в Москве на 15 тыс постов удалили?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> может тогда расскажешь что и по какому принципу было вычищено?
> Если односложные возгласы "шикарно" или "фугавно" - то этого не жалко, действительно. Другой момент - какие-либо короткие, но существенные отзывы.


т.к. в МСК я чистил, то отвечу.
я удалял все "+1", "спасибо", "классно", "офигенно" и т.д.
сообщения не по теме либо выносил в спецветки или удалял (совсем жестокий оффтоп)


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня Sub-Forums : *Урал* перешагнул рубеж в 70 000 постов. :nuts:


----------



## flatron

статистику по веткам форума решил делать раз в месяц.
25-го числа очередное обновление.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

mr. MyXiN said:


> т.к. в МСК я чистил, то отвечу.
> я удалял все "+1", "спасибо", "классно", "офигенно" и т.д.
> сообщения не по теме либо выносил в спецветки или удалял (совсем жестокий оффтоп)


ну тады лады)


----------



## dars-dm

Чистку нужно устраивать, только если так же чистят форумы в Португалии или Голландии. Если их не чистят, то и нам незачем чистить - иначе мы их не догоним


----------



## alley cat

dars-dm said:


> Чистку нужно устраивать, только если так же чистят форумы в Португалии или Голландии. Если их не чистят, то и нам незачем чистить - иначе мы их не догоним


Вот именно! Какой тогда миллион к Новому году, если в каждом из под форумов по несколько тысяч постов удалят. Так и будем самая большая страна в самом хвосте плестись.


----------



## roi95

Что у вас за нездоровая такая мания преследования?


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Что у вас за нездоровая такая мания преследования?


По-моему наоборот здоровая.


----------



## like_a_grimm

dars-dm said:


> Чистку нужно устраивать, только если так же чистят форумы в Португалии или Голландии. Если их не чистят, то и нам незачем чистить - иначе мы их не догоним


Не пойму, с каких пор пор количество стало важнее качества?

И это не нам нужно равняться на Португалию с Голландией, а им на нас, скорее )


----------



## yahooeu

+20

1. Москва 77,837 (+915)
2. Екатеринбург 61,872 (+1997)
3. Санкт-Петербург 44,730 (+854)
4. Новосибирск 44,689 (+1982)
5. Нижний Новгород 28,710 (+1163)
6. Казань 21,951 (+861) 
7. Барнаул 15,646 (+536)
8. Саратов 12,783 (+873) (+1)
9. Омск 12,521 (+247) (-1)
10. Краснодарский край 10,965 (+493) 
11. Ростов-на-Дону 10,486 (+669)
12. Красноярск 9,116 (+348)
13. Уфа 7,867 (+628)
14. Владивосток 7,258 (+628)
15. Хабаровск 6,150 (+501) 
16. Тюмень 5,584 (+117)
17. Пермь 5,307 (+290)
18. Волгоград 3,457 (+105)
19. Челябинск 2,872 (+169)
20. Кузбасс 2,177 (+77)
21. Воронеж 1,392 (+93)
22. Грозный 1,158 (+76)


----------



## Askario

Даже аутсайдеры немного ожили.


----------



## alley cat

Рано рейтинг сделал. К вечеру Новосибирск должен обойти Петербург.


----------



## Boris_54

Askario said:


> Даже аутсайдеры немного ожили.


мск, к примеру... :nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

Екатеринбург сейчас только засчет подфорума "Небоскребы" вывозит


----------



## P0ezhai

почему большинство просмотров сейчас(более 400) а больше всего пишут вечером когда менее 250?


----------



## flatron

> прошло 20 дней
> 
> 1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 29 316 (+1236)
> 2. Украина 11 242(+325)
> 3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 8 933(+119)
> 4. Футбольный тред 6 642(+207)
> 5. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 571(+194)
> 5. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 535(+103)
> 7. Погода 6 491(+187)
> 8. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)*
> 9. Строительство в Барнауле 6 045(+137)
> 10. Экономика России 6 017(+5)
> 11. Питер и Киев 5 974(+76)


извиняюсь за задержку по статистике по постам,просто недосуг пока было

итак зато сразу за 35 дней

прошло 20 дней

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 30 021 (+705)
2. Украина 12 123(+881)
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 9 043(+110)
4. Футбольный тред 7 077(+435)
5. Погода 6 789(+298)
6. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 6 786(+251)
7. Строительство в Новосибирске 6 762(+191) 
8. Строительство в Барнауле 6 288(+243)
9. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
10. Экономика России 6 044(+27)
11. Питер и Киев 5 979(+5)
12. Скайлайны России 5 334 (+451)
13. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 5 212(+304)
14. Новосибирская чайная 5 066(+292)
15. Новосибирские дороги  5 057 (+446)

вот как-то так.
Если упустил какую ветку более 5 тыс постов,сообщайте.
Ветка Питер+Киев умерла просто,Новосиб в ударе.
Обратил внимание,что для Новосибирска этот форум скорее даже не архитектурно-строительный,а какой-то инфраструктурный!
Большинство постов именно по теме инфраструктуры,наверное в городе нет приличные специализированных инфраструктурных форумов,поэтому всё тащится на этот форум.
В целом активность в этом месяце в главных тредах была не высокая


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

flatron said:


> Обратил внимание,что для Новосибирска этот форум скорее даже не архитектурно-строительный,а какой-то инфраструктурный!


впрочем, как и для НН


----------



## Boris_54

за других не скажу, но поляки тоже очень много про дороги пишут...


----------



## P0ezhai

а в Екате про инфраструктуру только 5 000 постов от силы


----------



## Boris_54

новосиб - город широких дорог, а вы можете стоять в пробках среди хмарочесов. удачи!


----------



## ambient

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *christos-greece:
> Join Date
> February 19th, 2008
> Total Posts
> 36,576*
> Вот как *так* можно было нафлудить?


Чатом заниматься наверное. Вот возможно самый флудовый форум рунета http://forums.drom.ru/novosibirsk-life/t1151459229.html


----------



## ambient

flatron said:


> Обратил внимание,что для Новосибирска этот форум скорее даже не архитектурно-строительный,а какой-то инфраструктурный!
> Большинство постов именно по теме инфраструктуры,наверное в городе нет приличные специализированных инфраструктурных форумов,поэтому всё тащится на этот форум.


Так и этот форум ориентирован не только на здания. Город - это копплекс. Форумы-то есть некоторые, но здесь в одном месте удобнее. Что касается дорог, то у нас этот год рекордный по объёмам финансирования и работ, так что всё логично.


----------



## flatron

ambient said:


> Так и этот форум ориентирован не только на здания. Город - это копплекс. Форумы-то есть некоторые, но здесь в одном месте удобнее. Что касается дорог, то у нас этот год рекордный по объёмам финансирования и работ, так что всё логично.


я не про это. Просто в Питере есть дорожно-инфраструктурный форум( 66 тыс постов),который крупнее этого архитектурно-строительного
http://spb-projects.ru/forum/
соответственно вся инфраструктура обсуждается там
есть отдельно форум по Питерскому метро на 111 тыс постов
http://metro.nwd.ru/
соответственно обсуждение метро там.
если их все перекинуть сюда,у Питера будет 223 тыс постов! :lol:


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

flatron said:


> если их все перекинуть сюда,у Питера будет 223 тыс постов! :lol:



А если перекинуть сюда все посты с е1?


----------



## P0ezhai

Zlat Palonsky said:


> А если перекинуть сюда все посты с е1?


у Еката будет около 50млн постов 

:lol::lol::lol: 
в одном только ОАКе *6 931 193* постов  

форумы е1


----------



## flatron

Zlat Palonsky said:


> А если перекинуть сюда все посты с е1?


а причём тут е1 ?
Это не строительный и инфраструктурный форум.


----------



## P0ezhai

^^ вот чисто строительная ветка с 200 000 тыс. постов

http://www.e1.ru/talk/forum/list.php?f=133


----------



## ambient

P0ezhai said:


> вот чисто строительная ветка с 200 000 тыс. постов
> 
> http://www.e1.ru/talk/forum/list.php?f=133


Вот не надо гнать. Это форум ипотечников. Ты уже раздражаешь тупым троллингом.

Что касается Питера, это понятно, у Москвы тоже такие форумы есть, потому у них здесь относительно мало постов.


----------



## P0ezhai

^^ там только строительство и обсуждается


----------



## P0ezhai

ладно тогда держите другую ветку с 189тыс постов которая так и называется *Строительство* и ремонт


----------



## P0ezhai

соперничать с Екатом по постам может только сам Екат или поляки


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

P0ezhai said:


> соперничать с Екатом по постам может только сам Екат или поляки


Соперничать с еатом по тро-ло-ло может только поезжай


Кстати, а что с чайником-то? Как ситуация разрешилась?))
Я где-то это упустил)


----------



## P0ezhai

чайник перманентно забанен


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> ладно тогда держите другую ветку с 189тыс постов которая так и называется *Строительство* и ремонт


слушай,ну хватит тут всех за идиотов держать. Этот форум про ремонт квартир и домов.


----------



## inkstyle

*ALEXEJ*, у Самары прирост только 602, судя по цифрам

выделять надо Самару и Киров, остальным нужно расти


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ ОК, сейчас поправлю, сам удивился что такой прирост.


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> прошло более месяца, никто не считает, вот посчитал, если есть ошибки - пардон, корректируйте
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> чёт не получилось размер уменьшить, так что извиняйте...
> ЗЫ : данные на 20-00 сегодня
> ЗЗЫ : Написано Алексин+Тула, вполне справедливо, ибо из Алексина 796 сообщений, из Тулы 17, так что, увы, как есть....


Самару пора выделять. Хакасия и Тула "моногорода", так как держатся на одном юзере.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

beaver-hero said:


> как-то даже не верится, что в НН 50 участников. В общих ветках только борода и yahooeu активны


как-то не верится, что из Екб еще кроме Поезжая кто-то есть)))


----------



## alley cat

Поволжский юбилей.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

аеее) спасибо
и одновременно у Юга мини-юбилей)


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

P0ezhai said:


> это даже хорошо. а то какой толк от форумчан типа Акрила и Морлякса которые только в чайной сидят....


Просто я стараюсь не писать, если мне нечего сказать... Чтоб не флудить в родной секции


----------



## Askario

Поволжье скоро обгонит Центр.


----------



## yahooeu

ага, и станет самым большим разделом на русском SSC, не считая флудилки


----------



## xfury

Сибирь еще обогнать надо тогда.


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> ага, и станет самым большим разделом на русском SSC, не считая флудилки


И Сибири.  А там глядишь нагрянет чистка.


----------



## Askario

Это дело времени. Волга рулит


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> И Сибири.  А там глядишь нагрянет чистка.


а, точно..Сибирь ещё. Ну это вопрос решаем 
А чистка коснётся всех)


----------



## Krosh

Несколько реплик по поводу статистики "Инкубатора"


ALEXEJ said:


> прошло более месяца, никто не считает....


Я там явно объявил, что буду такую статистику делать раз в три месяца. Смысла делать её чаще не вижу. Ровно так же не вижу смысла в еженедельных-ежедневных-ежечасных списках и рейтингах по любому поводу. Кроме флуда в конкретно этой ветке такая суета ничего полезного не даёт. Ах да, ещё переживания и пиписькомеряние. Но этим можно заниматься и вне SSC. 
Тем более, что по факту всего пара-тройка регионов Инкубатора существенно более активна, чем в среднем одно сообщение в сутки в течение достаточно длительного периода, вспышечная активность не в счёт. Но если есть желающие анализировать это чаще - то пожалуйста. Кое-где вся активность держится на одном человеке, это хорошо было видно по периоду отпусков. Хотите анализировать отпуска форумчан? Пожалуйста. 



Askario said:


> Самара ожила, а Кирову скоро надо давать секцию.


Да, про Киров и я написал, что они хорошо растут. Модераторы вяло согласились, что в принципе неплохо бы, но кто и когда этим будет заниматься - не сказали. Будет время - сделают.
А остальным пока рано. ИМХО, конечно. Но рано.  Посмотрите на летние месяцы у Самары - по всем веткам суммарно около одного поста в день. И для этого нужен свой раздел? Пусть сначала будет устойчивый трафик. Хотя конкретно Самару я уважаю. 



P0ezhai said:


> смешно.....


Это про единственную Свердловскую ветку в Инкубаторе.
Что сказать "_...не читатель, а писатель_". 
Это ветка про Нижний Тагил и там чуть ниже статистики есть разумное объяснение, почему она создана именно там и почему так лучше.


----------



## P0ezhai

приставку Екатеринбург надо убрать


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
А мне вот не понятно, почему бы Нижний Тагил не вернуть в свердловскую секцию, ИМХО, но глупо получается.
Или все темы из свердловской ветки не связанные с самим обл центром тупо перенести в чайную и переименовать его как в просто ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ


----------



## P0ezhai

у нас только одна тема не связана с Екатом


----------



## alley cat

Вы что прицепились к Тагилу) пускай он сидит в инкубаторе, нет людей оттуда.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

alley cat said:


> И Сибири.  А там глядишь нагрянет чистка.


гг, можно подумать, что чистка коснется Ебург в меньшей мере, чем остальных :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

вот что откопал в Пельменной: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966970 
ИМХО надо объеденить эту тему и тему из инкубатора и оставить в Пельменной


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

alley cat said:


> У вас после лета Яху активизировался.


и он, и кроме него многие оживились


----------



## flatron

больше всего Москва удивляет.
Наверное из-за Лужкова такой всплеск!


----------



## Askario

В принципе, у всех попёрло.


----------



## ambient

Сезонность вполне типичная.


----------



## flatron

*RedCoppa*,будет сегодня статистика?


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> *RedCoppa*,будет сегодня статистика?


Сегодня-то с какого? 15-е число должно пройти.


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Сегодня-то с какого? 15-е число должно пройти.


туплю


----------



## RedCoppa

Будет в 0:30 по Уфе, как всегда


----------



## P0ezhai

ну и хде статистика?


----------



## gorkill

P0ezhai said:


> ну и хде статистика?


В Уфе еще нет 00-30


----------



## roi95

gorkill said:


> В Уфе еще нет 00-30


*RedCoppa* уснул.


----------



## RedCoppa

Да нет, радикал тупит.


----------



## RedCoppa

*с 1.10.10 по 15.10.10*


----------



## roi95

Жесть. Саратов совсем помер.


----------



## Askario

В верхах ситуация стабильная. Крску недолго ходить на 12-й строке.


----------



## flatron

похоже 3 и 4-е место снова скоро поменяются
Разница почти исчезла


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> похоже 3 и 4-е место снова скоро поменяются
> Разница почти исчезла


А ещё и чистка впереди,так что 100%.


----------



## xfury

Как все поверили в чистку...


----------



## roi95

А шо нас обманули?


----------



## xfury

Половина ее не заслужила просто. Да и критериев нет, имхо.
Вон в Питере флуда нет, все по делу.


----------



## ikeamen

на форуме микрореволюция прям какая-то. Siberian "Украину" закрыл.. :nuts:
следующий тред - Третья столица, видимо)


----------



## Siberian

За Третью столицу не беспокойтесь, а Украина - это непрекращающийся международный срач, что недопустимо на этом форуме. Если хотите, то это альтернатива бригам и банам ее участникам. Возможно позже открою, если сильно просить будут, но лучше если этой ветки не будет.


----------



## P0ezhai

ну так нам миллиона ни видать никогда


----------



## ikeamen

абсолютно согласен. просто самого факта закрытия таких больших веток не было пока) прецедент создан)
хотя если б ты не сказал, что ветка закрыта на время, то было бы еще страшнее и, как следствие поучительнее)
а так - лишняя возможность поднакопить "факты" всяким чинзенами да сабонисами..
после открытия все это выльется с еще большим размахом


----------



## roi95

Жалко тему про Украину,хотелось бы всё же,чтоб её вернули.


----------



## P0ezhai

ikeamen said:


> следующий тред - Третья столица, видимо)


половина народа без нее уйдет с форума.


----------



## roi95

Скатертью дорожка.


----------



## Siberian

P0ezhai said:


> половина народа без нее уйдет с форума.


Половина екатеринбургской секции, ты хотел сказать? :lol:
Поскольку остальным мало она интересна уже.

Ну и читаем внимательней, Третьей столице и ее безобидным перепалкам ничего не грозит (пока что).


----------



## P0ezhai

ну на украине тоже ничего сверхъестественного не пишут вроде.
кстати польшу навсегда закрыли?


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> Скатертью дорожка.


+1 :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

Siberian said:


> Половина екатеринбургской секции, ты хотел сказать? :lol:
> Поскольку остальным мало она интересна уже.


на этихлюдях весь ССЦ держиться. выдача постов тогда раз в пять сократиться


----------



## Siberian

P0ezhai said:


> на этихлюдях весь ССЦ держиться. выдача постов тогда раз в пять сократиться


Ты ошибаешься.


----------



## roi95

P0ezhai said:


> на этихлюдях весь ССЦ держит*ь*ся. выдача постов тогда раз в пять сократит*ь*ся


Без таких грамотеев-флудеров форум только выиграет.


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> а так - лишняя возможность поднакопить "факты" всяким чинзенами да сабонисами..
> после открытия все это выльется с еще большим размахом


Думаю весь срач плавно перельется в тему Питер и Киев, в итоге закроют и её.

Про "Третью столицу", по-моему это уже, такая же фишка форума, как и Бублин. :cheers2:


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Жалко тему про Украину,хотелось бы всё же,чтоб её вернули.


+1



P0ezhai said:


> на этихлюдях весь ССЦ держиться. выдача постов тогда раз в пять сократиться


мы в шахте что ли, стране угля даём?
Какова цель этого форума?
Написать как можно больше всякоё фигни или всё же новости и фотоотчёты?


----------



## Attraction

Siberian said:


> P0ezhai said:
> 
> 
> 
> на этихлюдях весь ССЦ держиться. выдача постов тогда раз в пять сократиться
> 
> 
> 
> Ты ошибаешься.
Click to expand...

Он почти в каждом слове ошибается


----------



## Contr

Жаль, интересно было просматривать Харьков, Львов, Донецк... Не обращал внимания, но вроде культурно всегда было


----------



## Siberian

Не понял, причем тут Харьков, Львов и Донецк? )) Кто вам мешает их просматривать дальше?


----------



## Ysh

Siberian said:


> За Третью столицу не беспокойтесь, а Украина - это непрекращающийся международный срач, что недопустимо на этом форуме. Если хотите, то это альтернатива бригам и банам ее участникам. Возможно позже открою, если сильно просить будут, но лучше если этой ветки не будет.


а с другой стороны участники срача учатся общаться более цивилизованно. есть ряд людей, которые там раньше только говном перебрасывались, а теперь общаются гораздо спокойней, тот же Sabonis


----------



## xfury

У инкубатора юбилей


----------



## yahooeu

традиционные +20

1. Москва 80,447 (+1144)
2. Екатеринбург 66,147 (+2002)
3. Новосибирск 47,734 (+1466)
4. Санкт-Петербург 47,651 (+1483)
5. Нижний Новгород 32,125 (+1675)
6. Казань 24,577 (+1302) 
7. Барнаул 17,008 (+705)
8. Саратов 13,507 (+424) 
9. Омск 12,946 (+193) 
10. Краснодарский край 12,345 (+933) 
11. Ростов-на-Дону 11,937 (+884)
12. Красноярск 9,509 (+204)
13. Уфа 8,920 (+459)
14. Владивосток 8,561 (+771)
15. Хабаровск 7,035 (+452) 
16. Тюмень 5,929 (+109)
17. Пермь 5,866 (+274)
18. Волгоград 3,726 (+153)
19. Челябинск 3,084 (+81)
20. Кузбасс 2,294 (+62)
21. Воронеж 1,568 (+132)
22. Грозный 1,337 (+90)

Воронеж жжот))


----------



## alley cat

Кырск и Омск с дулись окончательно.


----------



## yahooeu

да, не долго Омску в 10-ке осталось..


----------



## P0ezhai

А НН опять ракочегарился, расфлудился


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> да, не долго Омску в 10-ке осталось..


Могу предсказать, ровно 20 дней, по твоему рейтингу, или 15 дней по рейтингу Redccopa


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> А НН опять ракочегарился, расфлудился


Кто бы говорил


----------



## P0ezhai

yahooeu said:


> Кто бы говорил


Мы даже сбавили темп по сравнению с прошлым месяцем вобще-то :cheers::bash:


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> Мы даже сбавили темп по сравнению с прошлым месяцем вобще-то :cheers::bash:


и мы


----------



## alley cat

До Нового года, ровно два месяца, сейчас 826 тыс постов. Юбилей в 900 тыс, думаю к Новому году случится.


----------



## P0ezhai

ну если по 1500 постов в день писать, то конечно :cheers:


----------



## roi95

Почему? Достаточно 1100 постов,а мы больше пишем. Так что 900 тысяч точно будет,а лям в начале марта случится.


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 15.10.10 по 1.11.10*


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург и по росту тем, на этот раз всех обогнал. Ну это из-за визита Яна.


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург и по росту тем, на этот раз всех обогнал. Ну это из-за визита Яна.


И нафига 5 тем из-за визита одного чоловика?


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> И нафига 5 тем из-за визита одного чоловика?


По его визиту только три, и он лично их открыл.


----------



## flatron

а чего так рано статистика? Или в Перми уже 00.30?


----------



## xfury

^^
Уфа сменила название?


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> а чего так рано статистика? Или в Перми уже 00.30?


И в Перми и в Уфе уже второй час ночи.


----------



## flatron

xfury said:


> ^^
> Уфа сменила название?


:lol::lol:
блин,перепутал
Позорище!


----------



## Askario

В целом, всё то же самое.


----------



## Askario

Татарстанская секция перевалила за 25 000 постов.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ поздравляю:cheers:


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Татарстанская секция перевалила за 25 000 постов.


Молодцы!!!


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

четвертачок


----------



## Kostya-81

inkstyle said:


> а Киров в след месяце просядет...





Yashka said:


> почему?


Inkstyle (самый первый и самый активный кировский форумчанин) покинул родной городhno: Киров конечно без него просядет. Но с другой стороны, не умаляя его заслуг, хочется всё-таки отметить, что не на нём одном кировские темы держатся


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

куды ж он подался-то?)


----------



## roi95

В Маскву,должно быть.


----------



## RedCoppa

roi95 said:


> В Маскву,должно быть.


В Сосновый Бор, Лен. области.


----------



## gorkill

RedCoppa said:


> В Сосновый Бор, Лен. области.


Питеру прибавка  Ждем отчетов от *inkstyle *


----------



## inkstyle

как раз готовлю отчет 

*Kostya-81*, я и написал что не заглохнет, а просядет (и в ноябре*(!)*), со временем выйдет на текущую планку, потенциал есть


----------



## flatron

*inkstyle*,как тебе маленький провинциальный город в Ленобласти? Совсем убого?


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> *inkstyle*,как тебе маленький провинциальный город в Ленобласти? Совсем убого?


А вот он дёрнет главный рубильник и "убого" станет всем! :lol:


----------



## RedCoppa

AutoUnion said:


> А вот он дёрнет главный рубильник и "убого" станет всем! :lol:


Ну не всем, но Питер цепанет...


----------



## inkstyle

:lol:
это наверно не для ветки "статистика форума", но: Сосновый бор вполне себе город для жизни: чисто, зелено, дороги все новые, широкие, до СПб 2 часа на электричке/автобусе. 

И да, "главного рубильника" для всей станции не существует


----------



## Volodya_nsk

Питер с Новосибом уже второй день обгоняют друг друга...


----------



## flatron

Volodya_nsk said:


> Питер с Новосибом уже второй день обгоняют друг друга...


да уж не второй,а пятый


----------



## Boris_54

это все флудераст амбиент виноват...


----------



## P0ezhai

Я обошел Яхуею по активности. теперь уступаю только Бороде 



> *yahooeu *
> 
> Posts Per Day: *12.37*





> *P0ezhai*
> 
> Posts Per Day: *12.47*


----------



## roi95

Когда же ты станешь пассивным,актив ты наш?


----------



## P0ezhai

по собственной воле - никогда.

ЗЫ хватит флудить. я за конструктивный диалог по теме.


----------



## Volodya_nsk

flatron said:


> да уж не второй,а пятый


Ну в последние 24 часа Новосибирск стабильно опережает на 20-40 постов. Вообще не показатель! Это чисто технические цифры! Я бы даже в таких случаях отдавал бы лидерство по количеству тем, а не постов, т.е. Питеру.

А вообще Питер - приятный и достойный соперник, даже наверное больше старший брат, т.к. Новосибирск, его культуру и науку поднимали именно эвакуированные ленинградцы оставшиеся в городе после ВОв. Их тут десятки тысяч!!! Многие ученые, актеры, да и простые жители так или иначе связаны с Питером родственными отношениями и корнями. 
Ну это офф. Так что возвращаюсь к теме. 
Для регионов где за сутки пользователи оставляют более 100-150 постов, разница в 50 постов - не показатель. Для таких можно вводить дополнительные критерии, например: количество тем, участников форума и т.д.


----------



## Boris_54

P0ezhai said:


> по собственной воле - никогда.
> 
> ЗЫ хватит флудить. я за конструктивный диалог по теме.


как отличаешь флуд от не-флуда?


----------



## P0ezhai

флуд - бесполезные сообщения не по теме (с) *coth*


----------



## alley cat

Юбилей.

*Юг *
Южный и Северокавказкий Федеральные Округа - 30 000 сообщений.


----------



## Yashka

Владивосток вскоре Уфу обгонит


----------



## coth

5000 дискуссий в России


----------



## P0ezhai

Без "Мусорки" *4,828*


----------



## roi95

Из них 130 недоступны для общего просмотра.


----------



## Boris_54

а кто помнит, какой примерно был максимальный отрыв питера от нска по постам?


----------



## flatron

Boris_54 said:


> а кто помнит, какой примерно был максимальный отрыв питера от нска по постам?


я помню,что-то около 7 тыс постов.
Если не путаю ничего конечно.
Не вру наверное,меньше...где-то 2-3 тыс.
Это до Ебурга,когда мы его стремительно догоняли год назад,нам не хватило 6.5 тыс постов.


----------



## Volodya_nsk

Ну догонять, наверное, никого не стоит, а вот Питер с Новосибирском опять поменялись местами. Сейчас разница всего в 6 постов. Впереди Питер. 
Кстати, я в последнее время в Новосибирской ветке вообще редко пишу. Наверное, мое неучастие тоже немного влияет, но тем не менее, мне интересней просто читать и наблюдать...


----------



## Boris_54

^^ я предполагаю, что такие качели возникают из-за разницы во времени, пик активности смещен на 3 часа. сейчас вот мы впереди на 58 постов, а ночью вполне может быть наоборот...


----------



## flatron

тема Питер и Киев перемещена в чайную 
Юзер Чижен одним махом лишился 3 тысяч постов, Anieliu 900 постов,а я с Эвинамом порядка 320-350 постов.


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> тема Питер и Киев перемещена в чайную
> Юзер Чижен одним махом лишился 3 тысяч постов, Anieliu 900 постов,а я с Эвинамом порядка 320-350 постов.


Надо было угомониться, после предупреждения. 



Siberian said:


> А вообще, тема на грани перемещения в Чайную или вообще закрытия. Если не прекратится этот театр одного актера.


----------



## Attraction

^^ Жалко, что не закрыли эту дурацкую тему, это перерождение темы "Украина":bash:


----------



## gorkill

Пермь-6000


----------



## Boris_54

как-то буднично и незаметно обошли по постам португалию! :cheers:

голландия на очереди...


----------



## flatron

Boris_54 said:


> как-то буднично и незаметно обошли по постам португалию! :cheers:
> 
> голландия на очереди...


????
Португалия 876 тыс,Россия 843 тыс.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

дык да, вроде ещё не обошли


----------



## Boris_54

ой! что-то я протупил...


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> тема Питер и Киев перемещена в чайную
> Юзер Чижен одним махом лишился 3 тысяч постов, Anieliu 900 постов,а я с Эвинамом порядка 320-350 постов.


а я постов 50


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а мне как-то фиолетово


----------



## alley cat

*Тюмень* 6 000 сообщений.

Первая челябинская тема, *"Строительство в Челябинске"*, перевалила рубеж в 1 000 сообщений.


----------



## xfury

RedCoppa решил перерыв устроить?


----------



## Askario

Действительно, 15 число.


----------



## RedCoppa

Я что-то после Москвы в привычный ритм жизни попасть не могу. И вроде статистику в ночь с 15 на 16 делаю?


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.11.10 по 15.11.10г.*

Вверх: 

Владивосток
Пермь

Падение:

Уфа
Тюмень

*ЗЫ* Омск таки выстоял:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Казань оттеснила на второе место Екатеринбург по скорости постинга)


----------



## alley cat

В следующий раз будет сразу два юбилея, у Новосибирска и Санкт-Петербурга, по 50 000. Теоретически и Екатеринбург может 70 000 набрать.


----------



## RedCoppa

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Казань оттеснила на второе место Екатеринбург по скорости постинга)


Армия молодых "ТРЕНДеров" растет


----------



## RENALD

У нас появился "аналог" вашего Поезжая, скоро думаю выйдет в свет и Поезжай на его фоне померкнет


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

RENALD said:


> У нас появился "аналог" вашего Поезжая, скоро думаю выйдет в свет и Поезжай на его фоне померкнет


Это который ошибки в словах "специально" делает?


----------



## RENALD

Типа того


----------



## xfury

не rustam ли?


----------



## RENALD

Ну вот, уже знаете. А ведь он даже ещё в третьестоличном сраче не участвовал


----------



## Askario

Да не в нём дело, просто совпали и активизация строек (спасибо RENALDу за фото), и дискуссии за название станции и пр.

Владик хорошо пошёл, кстати.


----------



## xfury

RENALD said:


> Ну вот, уже знаете. А ведь он даже ещё в третьестоличном сраче не участвовал


У нас на секции отметился )


----------



## RENALD

Askario said:


> Да не в нём дело, просто совпали и активизация строек (спасибо RENALDу за фото), и дискуссии за название станции и пр.
> 
> Владик хорошо пошёл, кстати.


Нет конечно. Его доля пока мизерна. Главное сейчас название станции и транспортная инфраструктура, к осени на всех строящихся развязках города наблюдается ускорение.


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> и дискуссии за название станции и пр.


это конечно сильно,создать отдельный топик под обсуждение названия одной станции и написать там 350 постов! :lol:


----------



## Askario

flatron said:


> это конечно сильно,создать отдельный топик под обсуждение названия одной станции и написать там 350 постов! :lol:


Это не просто название станции, это символ отношений власти и народа. Назревающий вопрос не только в Казани, думаю. Всё же меньше постов, чем 20 000 в чьей-то чайной


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> Это не просто название станции, это символ отношений власти и народа. Назревающий вопрос не только в Казани, думаю.


метрофорума мало что ли?
Ради Бога,не подумай,что я как-то возмущаюсь,рад за ваше живое общение.


----------



## Boris_54

alley cat said:


> В следующий раз будет сразу два юбилея, у Новосибирска и Санкт-Петербурга, по 50 000. Теоретически и Екатеринбург может 70 000 набрать.


по питеру не факт - надо 1300 постов, а за прошлые 2 недели было 1050 всего...
ну а нам 900 надо, при том что ниже 1000 активность никогда не падает...
поглядим, короче.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> В следующий раз будет сразу два юбилея, у Новосибирска и Санкт-Петербурга, по 50 000.


не будет у Питера через 2 нед 50 тыс. Наша секция впала в массовую спячку. За 4 дня написано только 100 сообщений.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Есть 850 000 постов!*



До португальцев осталось всего *28 884* 

11.07.2010 отставали на 120 920 сообщений
09.10.2007 отставание 241 829! :lol:


----------



## Dimitrius

AutoUnion said:


> До португальцев осталось всего *28 884*


Блин, в Википедии за португальцами гоняемся, и тут та же картина?  Ща они и здесь ботов подключат. :lol:


----------



## flatron

закрыли тему Питер и Киев.

Где же теперь Украину обсуждать?


----------



## Siberian

^^ Там разве было "обсуждение"?


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> Где же теперь Украину обсуждать?


На хохлофоруме. Где же ещё.


----------



## Boris_54

к декабрю должны их одолеть, причем сначала голландию, на сегодня у португальцев на 8000 постов больше, чем у голландии. :cheers:


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> закрыли тему Питер и Киев.


Ну, наконец-то!


----------



## fut13

У нас тоже последние дни в секции какая-то спячка


----------



## P0ezhai

А "украину" же обещали открыть со временем.... когда ?


----------



## xfury

Краснодар обогнал Омск.


----------



## Yashka

Владик завтра обгонит Красноярск


----------



## ALEXEJ

послезавтра Абакан обойдёт Питер :banana:


----------



## flatron

ALEXEJ said:


> послезавтра Абакан обойдёт Питер :banana:


по населению?:nuts:


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> по населению?:nuts:


По среднемесячной температуре


----------



## ALEXEJ

flatron said:


> по населению?:nuts:


это просто в тему тех предыдущих сообщений, там было если кто не заметил такая тенденция что меньшие города обходят большие, ну вот и написал такой гротеск.... как-бы не совсем ясно как меньшие обходят больших причём с уверенным отрывом, как-то так... типа параллель Мск-Екб ))))


----------



## flatron

ALEXEJ said:


> это просто в тему тех предыдущих сообщений, там было если кто не заметил такая тенденция что меньшие города обходят большие, ну вот и написал такой гротеск.... как-бы не совсем ясно как меньшие обходят больших причём с уверенным отрывом, как-то так... типа параллель Мск-Екб ))))


а чего тут непонятного,зайдите в московскую секцию и в екатеринбургскую и сравните,всё станет понятно.
уж не говоря о строгости модерации.


----------



## P0ezhai

Поздравляю Екатеринбургского модератора с 5,000 сообщений


alley cat said:


> *AlMax* с 5,000 сообщений. :cheers2:


----------



## alley cat

Цифра интересная по Уралу, пять семерок.


----------



## alley cat

Статистика от Яху, сегодня будет или нет?


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> Статистика от Яху, сегодня будет или нет?


Тебе не хватило 5 дней назад?


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> Статистика от Яху, сегодня будет или нет?


+20

1. Москва 82,114 (+1667)
2. Екатеринбург 68,582 (+2435)
3. Новосибирск 49,597 (+1863)
4. Санкт-Петербург 49,015 (+1364)
5. Нижний Новгород 33,682 (+1557)
6. Казань 26,836 (+2279) 
7. Барнаул 17,575 (+567)
8. Саратов 14,076 (+569) 
9. Краснодарский край 13,391 (+1046) (+1)
10. Омск 13,228 (+282) (-1)
11. Ростов-на-Дону 13,006 (+1069)
12. Владивосток 9,762 (+1201) (+2)
13. Красноярск 9,708 (+199) (-1)
14. Уфа 9,310 (+390) (-1)
15. Хабаровск 7,611 (+576) 
16. Пермь 6,103 (+237) (+1)
17. Тюмень 6,049 (+120) (-1)
18. Волгоград 3,979 (+253)
19. Челябинск 3,220 (+136)
20. Кузбасс 2,397 (+148)
21. Воронеж 1,556 (-12) (???)
22. Грозный 1,384 (+47)

Перестановок много как никогда


----------



## alley cat

^^ В этот раз все лидеры списка хорошо постарались.


----------



## Suomi 777

Воронеж аж в минусе)


----------



## jackass94

У Волгограда давно такого прироста не было :cheers:


----------



## yahooeu

и Казань норм постаралась)


----------



## Boris_54

ростов и владик удивили! 

как думаете, к НГ поволжье будет первым?


----------



## P0ezhai

Активность всех веток радует. Екат побил свой предыдущий рекорд и установил новый. 
Казань удивила.


----------



## alley cat

Не за горами выход Екатеринбурга на 3 000 сообщений в 20 дней, и 5 000 сообщений в месяц.


----------



## Contr

alley cat said:


> Не за горами выход Екатеринбурга на 3 000 сообщений в 20 дней, и 5 000 сообщений в месяц.


Вполне возможно, так как скоро ряд объектов сдаются, соответственно, активность на форуме повысится


----------



## P0ezhai

Как раз таки процесс стройки обсуждается в десятки раз больше, чем дом после сдачи. 
Сейчас возобновят Демидов, Исеть выйдет на 0, начнут Стражи и Редиссон. Вот тогда будет клондайк


----------



## yahooeu

Ростов скоро в 10-ке будет.
Но почему Воронеж в минусе? Чистку с них начали?)


----------



## P0ezhai

Не напоминайте модерам про чистки. они уже забыли поди


----------



## roi95

Чистку вроде в октябре обещали,уже декабрь на носу.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Заметно, что Рустам в Казани появился)


----------



## roi95

Он чем-то вашего Поезжая напоминает,только ваш поумнее,более адекватный,а тот в каком-то своём мире живёт.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Наш еще хорошо в кранах разбирается и в последнеее время неплохо держит себя в руках!


----------



## RENALD

Ваш уже год на форуме, а наш всего пару недель. Дайте человеку время разобраться что к чему тут


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Ну кто быстрее до миллиона доберётся: Голландия,Португалия или Россия?


Там по темам очень интересно. У нас около пяти тысяч, в Португалии около одиннадцати, а в Голландии целых четырнадцать тысяч тем.


----------



## flatron

Новосиб 50 тыс сообщений! :cheers:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

йубилей, однако


----------



## alley cat

Событие! Запечатлеем для истории.


----------



## xfury

А Ростов тем временем догнал и перегнал Омск.


----------



## Dimas89

*Владивосток 10 000 постов*


----------



## Boris_54

alley cat said:


> Событие! Запечатлеем для истории.


ага



AirPlaY said:


> Всех с полтинником!!! :cheers::banana::banana::cheers:


----------



## Askario

Поздравления НСКу. Питер на подходе)


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Поздравления НСКу. Питер на подходе)


Два юбилея на носу. Екатеринбург - 70 000 и СПб - 50 000.


----------



## coth

Contr said:


> Нашел интересную статистику на Емпорисе - оказывается, по количеству высотных зданий на душу населения в России лидируют Одинцово с Красногорском и опережают при этом сам Гонконг :nuts:
> 
> http://www.emporis.com/ru/bu/sk/st/ma/ci/
> 
> ПС Эмпорис добавился русская версия, стало намного удобней.


Там статистика по количеству вбитых зданий в их базу. По России их очень мало.


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> Два юбилея на носу. Екатеринбург - 70 000 и СПб - 50 000.


и НН 35


----------



## Boris_54

отрыв голландии от нас - всего 10 тысяч постов!
к новому году должны обойти их!!!


----------



## Boris_54

yahooeu said:


> и НН 35


крас 10000 

уфа 10000 

и

саратов 15000


----------



## Askario

И Казань 27 500 

У Сибири и Поволжья не за горами 100 000.


----------



## roi95

Askario said:


> У Сибири и Поволжья не за горами 100 000.


Интересно,кто первым преодолеет эту планку?


----------



## Askario

У Сибири фора. Но за последние 20 дней Поволжье набрало 5 тыщ, а Сибирь только 3. Так что Поволжье может и обогнать.


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> и НН 35


Хороший темп.



Askario said:


> И Казань 27 500


 Мало.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Если искусственно надрочите, то опередите 
Хотя у Поволжья есть и козырь в виде Самары.


----------



## alley cat

> Хотя у Поволжья есть и козырь в виде Самары.


Этот козырь, им не успеет пригодиться. Юбилей в 100 000 состоится раньше чем обновление форума.


----------



## Boris_54

Askario said:


> У Сибири фора. Но за последние 20 дней Поволжье набрало 5 тыщ, а Сибирь только 3. Так что Поволжье может и обогнать.


поволжье в целом поактивнее будет, так что ставлю на него!


----------



## ALEXEJ

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Если искусственно надрочите, то опередите
> Хотя у Поволжья есть и козырь в виде Самары.


Киров, как-бэ тоже в ПФО, такие дела


----------



## Siberian

Да, как-то в ПФО очень много крупных городов набралось 
Только что-то у них позднее зажигание случилось, давно еще могли ведь обогнать.


----------



## alley cat

Всех бы давно уже обогнал Урал, если бы ему вернули, его аннексированные Пермско-Оренбургско-Башкирско-Удмуртские земли.


----------



## roi95

Может,вернут ещё. Вон к Татарии собираются Ульяновск и Киров присоединить,может к вам в это время и ваши бывшие территории вернут.  Уральский край.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

alley cat said:


> Всех бы давно уже обогнал Урал, если бы ему вернули, его аннексированные Пермско-Оренбургско-Башкирско-Удмуртские земли.


они и у нас неплохо живут


----------



## xfury

Один Юг и Дальний Восток у нас пустые в плане городов.


----------



## Askario

Siberian said:


> Да, как-то в ПФО очень много крупных городов набралось


Поволжье — это сердце России!


----------



## roi95

Askario said:


> Поволжье — это сердце России!


Смотри,бублину это не скажи.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Не поминай Бублина к вечеру=)


----------



## Askario

Кырск завалило и заморозило, им не до форумов.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Владивосток перевалил 10000 постов


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург


----------



## yahooeu

Поздравляю!


----------



## roi95

А где же статистика? Наш башкирский друг уснул?


----------



## SK163

roi95 said:


> А где же статистика? Наш башкирский друг уснул?


Тишина...Видать замёрзли на урале...


----------



## RedCoppa

Вчера не успел сделать.

*С 15.11.2010 по 1.12.2010*


----------



## alley cat

Ростов тоже Омск обогнал.


----------



## SK163

Такими темпами скоро Екатеринбург Москву обгонит А вот Омск не "жилец"


----------



## Boris_54

да и крас тоже...


----------



## yahooeu

Казань радует)
И Волгоград постарался


----------



## yahooeu

Нижний Новгород 35 тыс.


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> Нижний Новгород 35 тыс.


Поздравляю! Неплохой результат за два года.


----------



## AutoUnion

AutoUnion said:


> По моим прикидкам: 7 или 8 декабря будет обойдена Голландия и 15-16 уже может быть и Португалия.


Ну вообщем-то как я и расчитывал 1 декабря : Голландия осталась позади  Теперь проверим насчёт Португалии


----------



## alley cat

По-моему мы её только сегодня - 7 декабря 2010 года обошли.


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> По-моему мы её только сегодня - 7 декабря 2010 года обошли.


Так *AutoUnion* и говорит,что 1 декабря он прикидывал,что ориентировочно 7-8 декабря обойдём её. Так и вышло.


----------



## P0ezhai

Мало мы тредов открываем по сравнению со всеми. скромные видать. 

ЗЫ я скромный после того как меня на месяц забанили за открытый тред......


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> Так *AutoUnion* и говорит,что 1 декабря он прикидывал,что ориентировочно 7-8 декабря обойдём её. Так и вышло.


Ну-да! ЧМ 2018 повысил активность довольно значительно


----------



## Boris_54

кажись, поволжье раньше сибири 100000 наберет...


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> Ну-да! ЧМ 2018 повысил активность довольно значительно


вот, уже польза для страны, хе-хе


----------



## P0ezhai

Статистика от Яху будет сегодня?


----------



## Askario

Ждём очередную публикацию от Яхгосстата


----------



## yahooeu

Вот

+20

1. Москва 83,537 (+1423)
2. Екатеринбург 71,561 (+2979)
3. Новосибирск 51,108 (+1511)
4. Санкт-Петербург 50,151 (+1136)
5. Нижний Новгород 35,469 (+1787)
6. Казань 28,844 (+2008) 
7. Барнаул 18,047 (+472)
8. Краснодарский край 15,104 (+1713) (+1)
9. Саратов 14,682 (+606) (-1)
10. Ростов-на-Дону 14,676 (+1670) (+1)
11. Омск 13,495 (+267) (-1)
12. Владивосток 10,771 (+1009)
13. Красноярск 9,931 (+223) 
14. Уфа 9,927 (+617) 
15. Хабаровск 8,105 (+494) 
16. Пермь 6,251 (+148) 
17. Тюмень 6,121 (+72) 
18. Волгоград 4,474 (+495)
19. Челябинск 3,354 (+134)
20. Кузбасс 2,447 (+50)
21. Воронеж 1,745 (+189) 
22. Грозный 1,522 (+168)

Казань, Ростов-на-Дону, Краснодар радуют
Красноярск таки удержался))


----------



## alley cat

Вот это да!!! Екатеринбург - 3 000 постов. :nuts:


----------



## ALEXEJ

alley cat said:


> Вот это да!!! Екатеринбург - 3 000 постов. :nuts:


Да лан, это для вас дело-то плёвое, вот все остальные это дааааа, кроме Кузбасса и Тюмени, особенно Ростов и Краснодар, двойное превышение обычных цифр, а вот Саратову наверное "ф дисятке" не больше 10 месяцев быть, Владик прет неплохо


----------



## Askario

Респекты Яху) Чего-то ЮФО разошелся.


----------



## alley cat

> а вот Саратову наверное "ф дисятке" не больше 10 месяцев быть, Владик прет неплохо


09. Саратов 14,682
10. Ростов-на-Дону 14,676 

Ростов уже обогнал.


----------



## Askario

ЦФО	1612
СЗФО	1136
ЮФО	4046
ПФО	5166
УФО	3185
СФО	2523
ДВФО	1503

К НГ 100 тыщ ПФО может успеть.


----------



## xfury

Ни фига себе, как это нас проперло.


----------



## Contr

Саму Москву в два раза сделали, мы самые активные в стране!


----------



## jackass94

У нас тоже прирост с каждым месяцем все больше


----------



## Contr

В Португалии траур:lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

Contr said:


> В Португалии траур:lol:


А там уже некому! 

За последние пару лет португальцы сильно "сдулись" или интерес пропал.


----------



## Contr

^^ Это говорит о негативной тенденции в португальском строительстве.


----------



## P0ezhai

Может там модераторы плохие и некому не охото там сидеть


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Siberian said:


> Не факт, кстати.. некоторые города наоборот упали в активности после выделения в собственный раздел.


думаю, это не связанно именно с выделением)


----------



## Siberian

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> думаю, это не связанно именно с выделением)


Просто имели место такие случаи.
Ведь одно дело город на виду в инкубаторе, а потом он спрятан в подфоруме.


----------



## Ysh

всех с 900 000! миллион до весны настругаем
*танцующий банан*


----------



## AutoUnion

*Кстати надо отметить ........ для потомков*

*100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010*


----------



## P0ezhai

Тенденция увеличения скорости постопечатания хорошо прослеживается


----------



## Dimas89

Дальний Восток 20 000.


----------



## glad

Dimas89 said:


> Дальний Восток 20 000.


Жаль,что больше ни кого нет,кто бы присоединился к ветке ДВ.


----------



## Kvin

AutoUnion said:


> *Кстати надо отметить ........ для потомков*
> 
> *100 000 - 03.12.2007
> 150 000 - 08.05.2008
> 200 000 - 25.12.2008
> 250 000 - 16.03.2009
> 300 000 - 21.05.2009
> 400 000 - 29.09.2009
> 500 000 - 09.01.2010
> 600 000 - 12.04.2010
> 700 000 - 11.07.2010
> 750 000 - 26.08.2010
> 800 000 - 11.10.2010
> 900 000 - 23.12.2010*


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ ооо, спасибо за наглядный график, тоже подумывал, но опыта рисовки нет. Неплохо-бы пунктиром было вывести предполагаемую тенденцию на ближайший год. Помечтали-бы .


----------



## Accel

> Помечтали-бы .


И так видно, что график идет к отметке 1,4 мил. к следующему НГ текущими темпами и к отметке 1,7 с учетом производной.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Accel said:


> И так видно, что график идет к отметке 1,4 мил. к следующему НГ текущими темпами и к отметке 1,7 с учетом производной.


С учётом предела градуировки в 1М. нифига не видно, что можно пересчитать математически спора нет, речь была о графике, а не о вычислениях... как-то так )))


----------



## Accel

> С учётом предела градуировки в 1М. нифига не видно


А воображение на что?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Accel said:


> А воображение на что?


Отличный ответ:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

Kvin said:


>


График неверный!

200000 сообщений было 25 декабря 2008, а на графике когда?


----------



## Askario

Казань-РТ 30 000


----------



## AutoUnion

Российский форум *5000* тем.


----------



## gorkill

roi95 said:


> Они же и на Урале.


Мы бирегиональны :lol:


----------



## Krosh

yahooeu said:


> Последняя в этом году статистика


Нет уж. 
Есть ещё более последняя. Когда в следующем году Поволжье перефлудит Сибирь, нужно будет ставить более глобальные цели для соперничества.
Поэтому -
*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 14:00 MSK 31.12.2010​


Code:


[I]рейтинг - раздел - сообщений - тем - средняя длина темы[/I]
1	Euroscrapers				3413811	 31891	 107
2	Forum Polskich Wieżowców		3334832	 18208	 183
3	Latinscrapers				3282304	 46084	  71
4	Fóruns Brasileiros			3117054	 69342	  45
5	Foro de Rascacielos Españoles		2361117	 15182	 156
6	Asian Skyscraper Forums			2106779	 22749	  93
7	UK & Ireland Architecture Forums	1917360	 24978	  77
8	Philippine Forums			1785344	  1358	1315
9	Forum Italiano				1533436	 10903	 141
10	North American Skyscrapers Forum	1362809	 34553	  39
11	MXScrapers - Rascacielos de México	1212312	 12529	  97
12	OZScrapers				1059411	 12568	  84
[B]13	Российский форум			 910420	  5005	 182[/B]
14	Fórum Português				 897979	 12588	  71
15	Holland Hoogbouw Forums			 888293	 14558	  61
16	Skybar					 808863	 16911	  48
17	Foro Colombiano				 806365	  9274	  87
18	Africa					 748013	 17863	  42
19	SSC Venezuela				 658117	  4390	 150
20	SSC Argentina				 639054	  8188	  78

Так что всем - в поход на кенгуру! 

P.S. Естественно, что цифры - те, которые видны простым пользователям. У модераторов счёт другой.


----------



## RedCoppa

gorkill said:


> Мы бирегиональны :lol:


:lol: Точно, Уральские 15% главное платят!


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.12.2010 по 1.01.2010г.*


----------



## alley cat

В Ростове за месяц 10 новых тем. :nuts:


----------



## gorkill

Тогда еще:
Киров- 2628 (+151), 24 (+1)
Самара- 2591 (+192), 21 (+1)

Это за 2 недели


----------



## dars-dm

Пора уже Киров и Самару выделять в отдельные ветки


----------



## SAHEK

Волгоград-за месяц +20%!


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01
на 2010.09.01

До сегодняшнего утра я честно думал, что выдерживаю ежеквартальный интервал и что от 1 сентября до 1 января - действительно три месяца. :bash: С новогодним похмельем пришло понимание ошибки. Но, может быть, это и к лучшему - статистика подстроилась под границы кварталов.

Итак, топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 23:00 МСК 31.12.2010



Code:


[I]место - регион - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Киров и Кировская область		2628/24	1165/ 7
2	Самара и Самарская область		2607/21	1854/14[/B]
[B]3	Иркутск и Иркутская область		 990/17	 364/ 4
4	Тула и Тульская область			 906/ 6	 163/ 0
5	Ижевск и Республика Удмуртия		 770/ 6	 134/ 0
6	Абакан и Республика Хакасия		 757/ 6	 312/ 2[/B]
7	Региональные и несортированные		 371/ 5	   0/ 0
8	Петропавловск-Камчатский и Камч. обл.	 311/ 2	  37/ 0
9	Ярославль и Ярославская область		 290/ 2	  25/ 0
10	Владимир и Владимирская область		 274/ 2	  13/ 0
11	Калининград и Калининградская область	 252/ 4	   8/ 0
12	Мурманск и Мурманская область		 187/ 2	  28/ 0
13	Белгород и Белгородская область		 186/ 3	   7/ 0
14	Смоленск и Смоленская область		 160/ 2	  39/ 0
15	Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий-Эл	 141/ 1	   0/ 0
16	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия		  77/ 2	   0/ 0
17	Екатеринбург и Свердловская область	  75/ 1	  14/ 0
18	Кызыл и Республика Тува			  70/ 1	   0/ 0
19	Томск и Томская область			  70/ 1	   1/ 0
20	Тверь и Тверская область		  63/ 2    2/ 0

*Жирным зелёным цветом выделены два региона - Киров и Самара, которые созрели для собственных разделов на форуме. Оставлять их в Инкубаторе - значит, затруднять работу там для всех остальных. *Просто жирным цветом - ещё 4 региона, в которых трафик превышает 1 пост в день в среднем. Изменения мест в "Топ-20" не отслеживал, ибо нефиг. Писать больше надо, а не рейтинги разглядывать. 
Для правильного сравнения с двухнедельной статистикой по "большим" нужно помнить, что тут интервал 4 месяца и цифры прироста надо делить на 8.

За четыре месяца появился один новый регион:
Архангельск и Архангельская область - 1 тема, 0 ответов 

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было ни одного поста за 4 месяца:


Code:


регион - ответов/тем
Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий-Эл	141/1
Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия		 77/2
Кызыл и Республика Тува			 70/1
Ульяновск и Ульяновская область		 53/1
Владикавказ и Северная Осетия		 42/2
Орел и Орловская область		 41/1
Астрахань и Астраханская область	 32/1
Рязань и Рязанская область		 31/1
Махачкала и Республика Дагестан		 17/2
Благовещенск и Амурская область		 15/2
Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия		 14/1
Липецк и Липецкая область		 13/2
Магадан и Магаданская область		 10/1
Иваново и Ивановская область		  9/1
Курск и Курская область			  6/1
Псков и Псковская область		  5/2


----------



## ALEXEJ

*Krosh*, спасибо за сбор и анализ статистики инкубатора!


----------



## SK163

Спасибо *Krosh*, прям титаническая работа


----------



## dars-dm

Ещё одна планка: в Российском форуме в сумме 5000 тредов


----------



## alley cat

*За 2010 год*

*31.12.2010*



yahooeu said:


> Последняя в этом году статистика
> +20
> 
> 1. Москва 84,607 (+1070)
> 2. Екатеринбург 73,490 (+1929)
> 3. Новосибирск 52,900 (+1792)
> 4. Санкт-Петербург 51,206 (+1055)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 36,561 (+1092)
> 6. Казань 30,629 (+1785)
> 7. Барнаул 18,580 (+533)
> 8. Краснодарский край 16,535 (+1431)
> 9. Ростов-на-Дону 16,078 (+1311) (+1)
> 10. Саратов 15,224 (+542) (-1)
> 11. Омск 13,753 (+258)
> 12. Владивосток 11,755 (+984)
> 13. Уфа 10,229 (+302) (+1)
> 14. Красноярск 10,107 (+176) (-1)
> 15. Хабаровск 8,805 (+700)
> 16. Пермь 6,461 (+210)
> 17. Тюмень 6,196 (+75)
> 18. Волгоград 5,041 (+567)
> 19. Челябинск 3,463 (+109)
> 20. Кузбасс 2,479 (+32)
> 21. Воронеж 1,934 (+189) Ровно столько, сколько и в прошлый раз
> 22. Грозный 1,625 (+103)


*28.12.2009*



yahooeu said:


> самых больших городских секций
> 
> 1. Москва 65,336
> 2. Екатеринбург 37,797
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 31,105
> 4. Новосибирск 25,988
> 5. Нижний Новгород 12,343
> 6. Казань 10,381
> 7. Омск 9,723
> 8. Барнаул 9,542
> 9. Саратов 6,812
> 10. Краснодарский край 5,323
> 11. Ростов-на-Дону 4,952
> 12. Тюмень 3,412
> 13. Волгоград 2,006
> 14. Челябинск 1,574
> 15. Кузбасс 1,420


----------



## alley cat

*Российский форум *

1 января 2011 года

№.- Posts Location - Join Date - Members

01. 15803 (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 14610 (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 13026 (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
04. 12174 (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 11086 (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 09875 (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT*
07. 09060 (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat* 
08. 09000 (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu*
09. 08726 (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury* 
10. 08149 (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*

11. 08106 (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 *
12. 07397 (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 06679 (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
14. 06665 (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
15. 06623 (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
16. 06491 (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
17. 06079 (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
18. 06058 (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
19. 05975 (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad*
20. 05834 (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*

21. 05787 (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx*
22. 05775 (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
23. 05767 (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
24. 05536 (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian *
25. 05414 (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
26. 05307 (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed*
27. 05208 (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
28. 05160 (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr. MyXiN *
29. 05145 (Омс) Jan 2008 *IgoryokOmsk *
30. 05101 (Екб) Jan 2007 *AlMax*


----------



## Askario

Наша секция за год:


----------



## yahooeu

круто, спасибо всем!


----------



## ALEXEJ

всем респекты за отличные статистические сводки! смотрибельность и информативность на отличном уровне, спасибо за большой труд !! :cheers:


----------



## roi95

Волга догнала Сибирь и теперь уходит в отрыв!:cheers:


----------



## RENALD

Эх, всего двух дней не хватило, чтобы 2010 завершить первыми


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

уже 10 псто впереди)


----------



## msasha_65

RENALD said:


> Эх, всего двух дней не хватило, чтобы 2010 завершить первыми


Не горюй, впереди ещё Старый Новый Год! :horse:


----------



## Ultramarine

msasha_65 said:


> Не горюй, впереди ещё Старый Новый Год! :horse:


А потом ещё и китайский 3 февраля


----------



## Volodya_nsk

Сейчас Поволжье - 99 648, Сибирь - 99 713. 
Пока идем практически на равных


----------



## RENALD

Что-то Вы там замутили  Долго догоняли Вас, обогнали в начале года и на тебе - резкий рост количества постов на вашей ветке.


----------



## Kostya-81

А в чём смысл сравнивать сейчас Поволжье и Сибирь? Если обещанная реорганизация форума будет проведена, то Поволжье прибавит 5 с лишним тысяч постов Самары и Кирова и окажется безоговорочным лидером. У Сибири ведь только один Иркутск на подходе...


----------



## P0ezhai

Красноярск уже два дня мертв.....


----------



## Красноярец

^^

Тебе это не дает покоя?


----------



## alley cat

Kostya-81 said:


> А в чём смысл сравнивать сейчас Поволжье и Сибирь? Если обещанная реорганизация форума будет проведена, то Поволжье прибавит 5 с лишним тысяч постов Самары и Кирова и окажется безоговорочным лидером. У Сибири ведь только один Иркутск на подходе...


Смысл в том, кто первый 100 000 постов наберет.


----------



## P0ezhai

Зашел в вашу ветку только что и увидел, что последний пост двухдневной давности. Усралась мне ваша провинция...


----------



## Alex Msc

Kostya-81 said:


> А в чём смысл сравнивать сейчас Поволжье и Сибирь? Если обещанная реорганизация форума будет проведена, то Поволжье прибавит 5 с лишним тысяч постов Самары и Кирова и окажется безоговорочным лидером. У Сибири ведь только один Иркутск на подходе...


надо Пермь и Уфу из Поволжья перевести в секцию "Урал"


----------



## P0ezhai

Alex Msc said:


> надо Пермь и Уфу из Поволжья перевести в секцию "Урал"


толку от них мало.


----------



## Askario

Volodya_nsk said:


> Сейчас Поволжье - 99 648, Сибирь - 99 713.
> Пока идем практически на равных


Сибирь, похоже, врубила флуд-машину.


----------



## Alex Msc

P0ezhai said:


> толку от них мало.


не согласен в Уфе и Перми вместе 16,8 тыс. постов, в секции Урал 83,5 тыс. постов => суммируя, получаем 100.3 тыс. постов, что больше чем в Сибири сейчас

и когда создадут Самарскую и Кировскую ветки в секции Поволжья, все три региона - Сибирь, Урал и Поволжье - будут наравных. и это подстегнет всех к активизации


----------



## Askario

Alex Msc said:


> не согласен в Уфе и Перми вместе 16,8 тыс. постов, в секции Урал 83,5 тыс. постов => суммируя, получаем 100.3 тыс. постов, что больше чем в Сибири сейчас


- Тюмень Сибири, Урал получается 94,1 тыс, Сибирь же 106 тыс
+ Волгоград, Самару и Киров Поволжью, получается 93,5


----------



## Alex Msc

Askario said:


> - Тюмень Сибири, Урал получается 94,1 тыс, Сибирь же 106 тыс
> + Волгоград, Самару и Киров Поволжью, получается 93,5


идея в том, чтобы у всех было примерно одинаковое количество постов. тогда количество флудеров-ревнителей вырастет и российский форум быстрее догонит очередную страну


----------



## Askario

:nocrook:










:dance:


----------



## RENALD

Круть 
Ещё вчера был уверен, что Сибирь нас опередит. Поезжай сделал свое дело.


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Сибирь, похоже, врубила флуд-машину.


Ну-ну. Теперь видно чья флуд-машина быстрее.


----------



## Demisgr77

А есть сравнение по городам например Новосибирск - Екатеринбург?


----------



## Siberian

RENALD said:


> Круть
> Ещё вчера был уверен, что Сибирь нас опередит. Поезжай сделал свое дело.


Вам просто повезло )) Так как из Сибири в бриге на этот момент такие активные юзеры как IgorTSCR, Kogan, Boris54.. Fog тоже не в онлайн, на отдыхе. Вот так.


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.01.2011 по 15.01.2011г.*


----------



## Malgo_orel

Москва жестко идет)))Казань Нижний догоняет. Владик - Омск.


----------



## Contr

А что там такого в Москве могло случиться, аж 52 темы:nuts: Может, техническая ошибка, не?


----------



## gorkill

По-моему, по Москве ошибочка. 2 тыс. лишние. Туда Воронеж затесался.


----------



## RedCoppa

gorkill said:


> По-моему, по Москве ошибочка. 2 тыс. лишние. Туда Воронеж затесался.


Упс. Минутку.


----------



## Contr

RedCoppa said:


> Упс. Минутку.


 Теперь гуд, а то Екатеринбург аж вздрогнул:lol:

При таком раскладе за год мы Москву обгоним


----------



## gorkill

Волгоград скоро сделает Тюмень, а потом и нас


----------



## Contr

gorkill said:


> Волгоград скоро сделает Тюмень, а потом и нас


Так правильно, на тебе одном вся пермская секция держится, хотя строите много и много проектов, где активность других участников?


----------



## Askario

Респекты Редкоппе. Что-то сдали все из-за праздников, расслабились 



Contr said:


> Теперь гуд, а то Екатеринбург аж вздрогнул:lol:
> 
> При таком раскладе за год мы Москву обгоним


Вот уж не думал, что Воронеж на этом форуме может заставить вздрогнуть Екб :lol:


----------



## RedCoppa

Contr said:


> Так правильно, на тебе одном вся пермская секция держится, хотя строите много и много проектов, где активность других участников?


Действительно, что-то *newperm1* темпы сбавил hno:


----------



## yahooeu

Да, Казань скоро снова може быть выше НН в рейтинге


----------



## Alex Msc

Contr said:


> Теперь гуд, а то Екатеринбург аж вздрогнул:lol:
> 
> При таком раскладе за год мы Москву обгоним


если за каждые 15 дней сокращать разницу на 1000 постов, то догоним Москву через полгода максимум:banana:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

yahooeu said:


> Да, Казань скоро снова може быть выше НН в рейтинге


мхехе 
если я с прежними оборотами буду писать - то не может :lol:


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

gorkill said:


> Волгоград скоро сделает Тюмень, а потом и нас


а что в Волгограде случилось?
Кто-то умер или дом упал какой?


----------



## Contr

Alex Msc said:


> если за каждые 15 дней сокращать разницу на 1000 постов, то догоним Москву через полгода максимум:banana:


Да, правда, две недели ведь, затупил, круто будет, самая активная секция великой страны будет наша (хотя она и так самая активная)...


----------



## ambient




----------



## alley cat




----------



## Kogan

^^ Не в курсе что ли, от чего результат поиска зависит?


----------



## Contr

Кот, браво, нашел чем ответить, вы яндекс, а вам гуглом по...!!! 
Но вообще-то, "статистика вещь упрямая" И. Сталин (с), господа из НСК.


----------



## Boris_54

province of sverdlovsk это сильно, первый раз такой вариант перевода вижу... 



alley cat said:


>


----------



## Kogan

Contr said:


> Кот, браво, нашел чем ответить, вы яндекс, а вам гуглом по...!!!
> Но вообще-то, "статистика вещь упрямая" И. Сталин (с), господа из НСК.


Для тех, до кого не дошло, результат запроса зависит от географии. Провинс оф новосибирск.


----------



## Contr

Kogan said:


> Для тех, до кого не дошло, результат запроса зависит от географии. Провинс оф новосибирск.


Я про статистику, мы опережаем всех! Про ваши приколы пишите в ТСР


----------



## jackass94

Zlat Palonsky said:


> а что в Волгограде случилось?
> Кто-то умер или дом упал какой?


Посмотри последние отчеты, у нас уже раз пятый стабильно +400-500 сообщений  Много новых участников появилось


----------



## ALEXEJ

Kogan said:


> Для тех, до кого не дошло, результат запроса зависит от географии. Провинс оф новосибирск.


не от географии зависит. это типа автоподстановка - подставляет варианты из ранее используемых поисков на этом компе.


----------



## ambient

ALEXEJ said:


> не от географии зависит. это типа автоподстановка - подставляет варианты из ранее используемых поисков на этом компе.


Это в рекламе действует. Тому кто искал валенки будет показывать рекламу валенок. А здесь по айипишнику определяет. Попробуйте через прокси.


----------



## ambient

о, как раз по теме попалось. что-то хреново система работает


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Kogan said:


> ^^ Не в курсе что ли, от чего результат поиска зависит?


выдача тешит региональное самолюбие :lol:



ALEXEJ said:


> не от географии зависит. это типа автоподстановка - подставляет варианты из ранее используемых поисков на этом компе.


ухуху, это сколько надо было "наискать".
Автоподстановка выводится по множеству параметров. Если запрос хоть в чём-то может иметь географическую привязку - учитывается и она.


----------



## Boris_54

^^ самое интересное, что если ввести в яндексе "как сделать", то одим из первых вариантов *обязательно* будет "как сделать так чтобы меня отпустило пожалуйста"


----------



## coth

-> Скачать PDF отчёт.


----------



## alley cat

С такими показателями у Италии, мы быстрее Британию обгоним чем её.


----------



## @rebus

^^ Обогнали Португалию и Голландию... :cheers:

В обозримом будущем, год, два... вряд ли ещё кого получится обогнать... 
Слабачков впереди уже не осталось...


----------



## Accel

Если набежит флудерастов, как в Польше, почему нет?


----------



## @rebus

Accel said:


> Если набежит флудерастов,


Ну так, они не только к нам могут набежать.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> -> Скачать PDF отчёт.


А такого отчёта за весь 2010 год нету? 

Кстати Литва всего 30 сообщений за квартал, что-то ярый её представитель Оранж-Сабонис занимается флудёрством где угодно только не в своей любимой секции


----------



## coth

Вечером сделаю


----------



## @rebus

Продвижение за год... это будет *ощутимая* цифра!!! :cheers:
По крайней мере в ростовкой секции, это точно.


----------



## Askario

+20 мы забыли
Пусть будет +21


----------



## yahooeu

Ой, простите, извините


----------



## roi95

А какой смысл от статистики +20? Может тогда ещё +25 заведём?


----------



## yahooeu

Это с подачи Флэтрона


----------



## dars-dm

Кстати, подфорум Москва-Сити - 25000 постов


----------



## yahooeu

roi95 said:


> А какой смысл от статистики +20? Может тогда ещё +25 заведём?


Ну да, может не стоит больше делать


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> Ну да, может не стоит больше делать


Ты изначально классную идею со статистикой придумал,но вот с цифрой +20 немного не подрассчитал. Взял бы +15 или +30 и угадал бы на все 100.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> А какой смысл от статистики +20? Может тогда ещё +25 заведём?


Я не понял ты её делаешь что ли? Не нравится не смотри. 



yahooeu said:


> Ну да, может не стоит больше делать


*Яху*, продолжай пожалуйста делать. Лучше уж статистику хоть и частую читать, чем флуд в теме про статистику.


----------



## AutoUnion

Немного истории!

9 мая 2008 года, Казахстан ещё входит в состав России :lol: Голландия и Португалия далеко впереди, поляки только обошли испанцев, итальянцы только начинают разгон.................................


----------



## Ultramarine

Кстати, у сербов недавно обновление прошло, им сделали разделы Сербия, Черногория и Республика Сербская, пока пустые.


----------



## Medoed

*Siberian*, с 15 000-м постом! :cheers2:


----------



## Siberian

спасибо, я даже не заметил ))


----------



## roi95

Думаю,20-25 марта случится первый лям на нашем форуме.


----------



## flatron

закрыта крупнейшая региональная ветка форума "надо ли строить Охта-центр",в ней насчитывалось 10 352 поста.
Аминь.
Ветка про строительство Охта центра(без флуда) закрылась ещё в конце прошлого года.


----------



## roi95

Почему?


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> Почему?


Потому, что решили не строить в Охте!


----------



## Ysh

ну что, в начале весны станем миллионерами.
как будем отмечать?:cheers:


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> ну что, в начале весны станем миллионерами.
> как будем отмечать?:cheers:


Вот так!


----------



## roi95

Поезжай,с 5000-ным постом тя!:cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

Спасибо, Антон


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня прошли отметку в 950 000 сообщений.


----------



## RedCoppa

С 15.01.2011г. по 1.02.2011г.

Не стал включать "новеньких" в список. Ждите в следующей статистике.


----------



## ALEXEJ

*RedCoppa*, спасибо за труд!! Интересно! видимо в следующий раз увидим Самару и Киров!!


----------



## Suomi 777

И Иркутск


----------



## Askario

Нск включил флуд-машину


----------



## flatron

он её вроде и не выключал


----------



## RedCoppa

ALEXEJ said:


> *RedCoppa*, спасибо за труд!! Интересно! видимо в следующий раз увидим Самару и Киров!!


Не стоит благодарить, мне не сложно.

Да в следующий раз включу Самару, Киров и Иркутск. Надеюсь модераторы успеют их к тому времени перекинуть полностью.


----------



## Accel

> Да в следующий раз включу Самару, Киров и Иркутск.


Кстати, если не сложно, раскраска ячеек цветами, отображающими динамику, как тут приводили уже, очень удобна для восприятия. Типа, пожелание.


----------



## RedCoppa

Accel said:


> Кстати, если не сложно, раскраска ячеек цветами, отображающими динамику, как тут приводили уже, очень удобна для восприятия. Типа, пожелание.


Так?


----------



## yahooeu

Волгоград реально ожил
А Мск хуже всех..


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Чем больше кол-во постов в ветке - тем, ессно, будет меньше процент прироста со временем. Это же понятно.


----------



## beaver-hero

RedCoppa said:


> Так?


зелёное - рост, а красное падение?


----------



## jackass94

нет, это степени роста (красная - самая сильная)


----------



## Siberian

Только цвета не такие кислотные, если можно )) А так все гуд!


----------



## roi95

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Чем больше кол-во постов в ветке - тем, ессно, будет меньше процент прироста со временем. Это же понятно.


И соответственно напрашивается вопрос: какой смысл от этого показателя?


----------



## Accel

> нет, это степени роста (красная - самая сильная)


Тогда желтая, по идее, должно быть посередине.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

roi95 said:


> И соответственно напрашивается вопрос: какой смысл от этого показателя?


мало смысла, согласен.
Лучше бы был процент относительно предыдущего интервала - так хотя бы понятно, кто меньше стал писать, кто больше.


----------



## BlackShark

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> мало смысла, согласен.
> Лучше бы был процент относительно предыдущего интервала - так хотя бы понятно, кто меньше стал писать, кто больше.


Надо усреднять за большой промежуток времени.

Например, в Нижегородской секции за 1-15 января был рост где-то в 600 постов, а за 16-31 - 1192. 
В Казани наоборот, количество постов упало.

Но это никак не выражает общую тенденцию, которая заключается в том, что Казань здорово нас нагоняет


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

нагонять она стала только в последние 2-3 месяца


----------



## yahooeu

блин, внатуре!
DANGER!


----------



## Autostreamer

Владивосток за 1.01 - 1.02 прибавил количество постов, равное количеству тысяч жителей Екб на 01.01.2009 (1332).


----------



## RedCoppa

Siberian said:


> Только цвета не такие кислотные, если можно )) А так все гуд!


Все от восприятия зависит. Я думаю всю строку выделять, чтоб не сбиться. А по цветам следующее:

Синий - 3-ка роста.
Зеленый - середняки по росту.
Красный - 3-ка аутсайдеров роста.


----------



## roi95

Отмени всё-таки в следующей статистике последний показатель. Он абсолютно бессмысленный. К примеру,если Ебург за 2 недели напишет 2000 постов,то у него будет 2,5%,а если Грозный напишет 500 постов (в 4 раза меньше Ебурга),то у него будет чуть ли не 30%. Ну не бред ли? Лучше отслеживать динамику относительно прошлой статистики. Например,какой-то город в прошлый раз написал за 2 недели 500 постов,а в этот раз 600,значит динамика будет 120%,а если,наоборот, меньше написал( было 600,а стало 500),то 83%. Это уже наглядно,объективно и намного интересней,кмк.


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Отмени всё-таки в следующей статистике последний показатель. Он абсолютно бессмысленный. К примеру,если Ебург за 2 недели напишет 2000 постов,то у него будет 2,5%,а если Грозный напишет 500 постов (в 4 раза меньше Ебурга),то у него будет чуть ли не 30%. Ну не бред ли? Лучше отслеживать динамику относительно прошлой статистики. Например,какой-то город в прошлый раз написал за 2 недели 500 постов,а в этот раз 600,значит динамика будет 120%,а если,наоборот, меньше написал( было 600,а стало 500),то 83%. Это уже наглядно,объективно и намного интересней,кмк.


+1.
А Москва скока бы не написала,всё равно процент маленький будет.


----------



## SAHEK

flatron said:


> +1.
> А Москва скока бы не написала,всё равно процент маленький будет.


Почему?Нормальный будет процент.Если напишет столько,сколько и в предыдущем месяце,то 100%


----------



## flatron

SAHEK said:


> Почему?Нормальный будет процент.Если напишет столько,сколько и в предыдущем месяце,то 100%


нет,я имею ввиду ту технологию выставления процентов,что действует сейчас.


----------



## SAHEK

А,при нынешней системе-конечно ты прав.


----------



## P0ezhai

Может проценты от общего прироста считать?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Может проценты от общего прироста считать?


как дополнительный показатель вполне можно.
Но по сути это будет такой же показатель,как количество постов. Получается дубляж.


----------



## Krosh

Зато у энтузизистов больше поводов чем-нибудь меряться будет.


----------



## Kostya-81

Киров начал полноценную жизнь в своей секции с круглого числа постов - 3000.


----------



## Contr

gorkill. с 4000 постов тебя!!! Всю Пермь, практически на себе тянешь, прими мои рукоплескания:applause:


----------



## Autostreamer

У Хабаровска - 10 000.


----------



## msasha_65

Autostreamer said:


> У Хабаровска - 10 000.


О, поздравляю нас! :cheers1:


----------



## @rebus

msasha_65 said:


> О, поздравляю нас! :cheers1:


Что же ты не запечатлел эту цифру... в историческом кадре  

Сейчас уже поздно... если только подправить. :lol: ...а так, и ещё один нолик можно дописать... 

Поздравляю!


----------



## msasha_65

@rebus said:


> Что же ты не запечатлел эту цифру... в историческом кадре
> 
> Сейчас уже поздно... если только подправить. :lol: ...а так, и ещё один нолик можно дописать...
> 
> Поздравляю!


Да я бы и не заметил, но спасибо волгоградским товарищам - не дали пропустить столь важный момент :drunk:

Да, а приписками мы не занимаемся! :angel:


----------



## @rebus

msasha_65 said:


> Да, а приписками мы *не занимаемся*! :angel:


По "банеру с солнышком" заметно.


----------



## gorkill

Contr said:


> gorkill. с 4000 постов тебя!!! Всю Пермь, практически на себе тянешь, прими мои рукоплескания:applause:


Спасибо, *Contr*. Насчет того, что один- это не так. Все работают в меру своих возможностей . У нас в последнее время мини-бум (не сглазить бы). Вернулся из армии *Uralural*, пришел *ZZZ Top *, который в настоящее время проживает в Нижнем, и другие участники активизировались. А вообще так думаю- будут в городе больше строить, и активных участников у нас будет больше.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

gorkill said:


> пришел *ZZZ Top *, который в настоящее время проживает в Нижнем


хохо) а что к нам не заходит?)


----------



## gorkill

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> хохо) а что к нам не заходит?)


Пусть пока у нас поработает . Пермь- его родной город. Кстати, Пермь- 7000 :cheers:


----------



## inkstyle

Дааа...роль *gorkill* в пермской ветке очень велика! Поздравляю!


----------



## gorkill

Спасибо, *inkstyle*.


----------



## BlackShark

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> хохо) а что к нам не заходит?)


Не любит он Нижний


----------



## ALEXEJ

roi95 said:


> Отмени всё-таки в следующей статистике последний показатель. Он абсолютно бессмысленный. К примеру,если Ебург за 2 недели напишет 2000 постов,то у него будет 2,5%,а если Грозный напишет 500 постов (в 4 раза меньше Ебурга),то у него будет чуть ли не 30%. Ну не бред ли? Лучше отслеживать динамику относительно прошлой статистики. Например,какой-то город в прошлый раз написал за 2 недели 500 постов,а в этот раз 600,значит динамика будет 120%,а если,наоборот, меньше написал( было 600,а стало 500),то 83%. Это уже наглядно,объективно и намного интересней,кмк.


Как раз последняя колонка дает хотя-бы примерное представление о состоянии дел в регионе, конечно это применимо скорее к сравнительному анализу близкорасположенных регионов - например рост в 9% у Волг. - повод полюбопытствовать чего там происходит в связи с таким ростом. Если говорить что этот параметр субъективный то рост относительного прошлого периода - просто мудрёный. Грубо говоря отношение к общему базису сглаживается самим базисом из-за его инертности, это типа конденсатора в эл. сетях, или ёмкости в водных сетях, тем более что у этого параметра есть конкретный аналог - первая производная(скорость), а то о чём говорят ты+некоторые - это 2-я производная= ускорение(замедление) и от неё отказались в самом начале формирования концепции табличек статистики, как замудрённого параметра (я кстати его и предлагал как вариацию ещё на первых страничках этого треда  ), в принципе факультативно он возможно и будет интересен, но отказаться от первой производной в угоду 2-й наверное нелепо ))) В приватной беседе с автотуристом наверное чаще услышим с какой скоростью он преодолевал различные перегоны, вместо расссказов о том с какими ускорениями и замедлениями на этих перегонах в пути он столкнулся.
Вод!!


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Кто-то еще следит за этим)


----------



## BlackShark

Ищо как. Скоро, кстати, Казань НН обойдет )


----------



## RENALD

Как уж скоро, разница 6000. Сокращается тем более очень медленно.


----------



## Autostreamer

Казани надо еще постараться, от начала месяца она прибавила 1016, а Нижний 1278. И в прошлом полумесяце у нее было немного меньше НН. А вот на днях Урал должен обогнать Центр, сейчас разрыв уже только 267.


----------



## Askario

Autostreamer said:


> Казани надо еще постараться


В Казани никто специально не старается догонять или обгонять кого-то. Идёт обычное обсуждение строек и проектов.


----------



## L.M_10 FCB

Может кто еще не видел на нашем форуме:


Skysteel said:


>


----------



## Skysteel

Я отсюда же и спёр


----------



## gorkill

В иркутской ветке с 11 февраля ни одного поста!hno:


----------



## RedCoppa

По просьбам трудящихся! 



roi95 said:


> Отмени всё-таки в следующей статистике последний показатель. Он абсолютно бессмысленный. К примеру,если Ебург за 2 недели напишет 2000 постов,то у него будет 2,5%,а если Грозный напишет 500 постов (в 4 раза меньше Ебурга),то у него будет чуть ли не 30%. Ну не бред ли? Лучше отслеживать динамику относительно прошлой статистики. Например,какой-то город в прошлый раз написал за 2 недели 500 постов,а в этот раз 600,значит динамика будет 120%,а если,наоборот, меньше написал( было 600,а стало 500),то 83%. Это уже наглядно,объективно и намного интересней,кмк.





flatron said:


> +1.
> А Москва скока бы не написала,всё равно процент маленький будет.





flatron said:


> нет,я имею ввиду ту технологию выставления процентов,что действует сейчас.





SAHEK said:


> А,при нынешней системе-конечно ты прав.





flatron said:


> как дополнительный показатель вполне можно.
> Но по сути это будет такой же показатель,как количество постов. Получается дубляж.


*Оцениваем* (Красный - топ рост, синий - топ падения, остальные середняки):

*С 1.02.11 по 15.02.11г.*


----------



## newbiecrftr

спасибо )
да уж, такими темпами Екб обгонит Мск к июлю что ле ?


----------



## flatron

а почему Саратов отмечен синим,а Москва нет? :nuts:


----------



## RedCoppa

flatron said:


> а почему Саратов отмечен синим,а Москва нет? :nuts:


Блин, экран у меня большой, не хватило сил досмотреть


----------



## roi95

Ну вот это другое дело! Молодец,*RedCoppa*.  Здорово всё получилось.


----------



## flatron

flatron said:


> прошло ещё 26 дней. Предновогодние итоги по веткам.
> 
> 1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 34 294 (+764)
> 2. Украина 12 673(23) *(Closed)*
> 3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 10 166(+486)
> 4. Футбольный тред 8 289(+344)
> 5. Погода 8 100(+402)
> 6. Питер и Киев 7 674(0)*(Closed)*
> 7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 7 399(+141)
> 8. Строительство в Новосибирске 7 274(+125)
> 9. Строительство в Барнауле 6 971(+163)
> 10.Скайлайны России 6 446 (+257)
> 11. Экономика России 6 266(+64)
> 12. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)*
> 13. Новосибирские дороги  5 688 (+165)
> 14. Новосибирская чайная 5 790(+274)
> 15. Екатеринбург разное 5 627 (+152)
> 16. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 5 626(+141)
> 17. Международный Деловой Центр 5 182(+74)
> 
> 18. Нижегородская забегаловка  5 118 (+168)
> 
> Ну что же,активность резко упала. Общее количество постов в этих ветках в прошлом месяце выросло на 6 582 поста,а в этом только на 3 575 ! ТО есть в два раза меньше!
> Третья столица упала в три раза.
> Только три ветки активизировались,Надо ли строить Охту,Новосибирская чайная и Гюльчатай.


тогда уж и я статистику по тредам добавлю
с 29 декабря за 48 дней.

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 37 385 (+3091)
2. Украина 12 673() *(Closed)* 
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 10 352(+186) *(Closed)*
4. Погода 8 758(+658)
5. Футбольный тред 8 606(+317)
6. Строительство в Новосибирске 7 776(+502)
7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 7 713(+314)
8. Питер и Киев 7 674(0)*(Closed)* 
9. Строительство в Барнауле 7 223(+252)
10.Скайлайны России 6 911 (+465)
11. Экономика России 6 340(+74)
12. Новосибирская чайная 6 311(+521)
13. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
14. Новосибирские дороги  5 954 (+266)
15. Екатеринбург разное 5 902 (+275)
16. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 5 865(+239)
17. Нижегородская забегаловка  5 565 (+447)
18. Международный Деловой Центр 5 375(+193)
19. Строительство в Нижнем Новогороде 5121 (+326)

ну что же. Значительная перестановка веток. Новосибирские ветки сильно потеснили прочие.
Настоящий взлёт Третьей столицы,просто уникальный. Самые популярные ветки имеют тенденцию к закрытию.


тогда уж и я статистику по тредам добавлю


----------



## RedCoppa

Надо сроки определенные сделать. А то 26, потом 48 дней. Динамику сложно посчитать.

А что там со статистикой по пользователям? Кто? Когда?


----------



## alley cat

RedCoppa said:


> Надо сроки определенные сделать. А то 26, потом 48 дней. Динамику сложно посчитать.
> 
> А что там со статистикой по пользователям? Кто? Когда?


1 марта будет. Раз в сезон выходит.


----------



## flatron

извиняюсь
Постараюсь или раз в 30 дней делать,или раз в 45.


----------



## RedCoppa

flatron said:


> извиняюсь
> Постараюсь или раз в 30 дней делать,или раз в 45.


В 30, если не трудно. 45, слишком большой период.


----------



## RedCoppa

alley cat said:


> 1 марта будет. Раз в сезон выходит.


Отлично. Ждем!


----------



## Victor90

flatron said:


> Настоящий взлёт Третьей столицы,просто уникальный.


Плюс еще она закрывалась на сутки и таким образом был сбит накат активности.


----------



## Suomi 777

Да ладно вам, флэтрон хотя бы зумит отлично) Есть куда более флудерастные персонажи. В той же саратовской ветке например...


----------



## KLoun

Siberian said:


> Кловун уже шуток не понимает?


Смешные понимает, немешные нет, в независимости от наличия смайликов 

З.Ы. Флэт, без обид.


----------



## Victor90

Suomi 777 said:


> Да ладно вам, флэтрон хотя бы зумит отлично) Есть куда более флудерастные персонажи. В той же саратовской ветке например...


Самокритика это хорошо.


----------



## Suomi 777

Victor90 said:


> Самокритика это хорошо.


Так я лишь про конкретных людей, а не про всю секцию


----------



## flatron

KLoun said:


> *flatron*, в жопу бы тебе не пойти, или хотя бы сравнить тематические посты Кловуна с постами Поезжая?


Кость,неужели такие проблемы с чувством юмора?
Извини,это была шутка.


----------



## RedCoppa

*с 15.02 по 1.03

Косяк с Краснодаром - -450?
Вот Вам и рост выдал Грозный - 438%*


----------



## ALEXEJ

RedCoppa said:


> *с 15.02 по 1.03
> 
> Косяк с Краснодаром - -450?
> Вот Вам и рост выдал Грозный - 438%*


Почему косяк? Там новый модер, работает, немного сдул пустоту, что и неплохо, это ещё скромно, питерский модер спалил-бы тысячи две-три (ИМХО).
RedCoppa, спасибо за труд!


----------



## Accel

А проценты - это изменение кол-ва постов относительно прошлого месяца?


----------



## SK163

Accel said:


> А проценты - это изменение кол-ва постов относительно прошлого месяца?


Наверно не месяца, а пол месяца


----------



## Askario

RedCoppa, спасибо.
А нижегородцы переживали, что Казань их догоняет


----------



## alley cat

> Вот Вам и рост выдал Грозный - 438%


 Что если Иркутск к следующему разу сотню постов напишет, какой рост будет. :nuts: В Новосибирске заметно что самый активный флудер юзер в "отпуск" уходил. ) 

*RedCoppa*, спасибо за труды. :cheers2:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Askario said:


> RedCoppa, спасибо.
> А нижегородцы переживали, что Казань их догоняет


а у нас чото лютый ажиотаж, народ активизировался


----------



## AirPlaY

alley cat said:


> В Новосибирске заметно что самый активный флудер юзер в "отпуск" уходил. )


Т.е. ты хочешь сказать, что я за три дня недописал 500 постов? Аналитика на уровне плинтуса...


----------



## alley cat

*Российский форум *

1 марта 2011 года

№.- Posts - (+) - Location - Join Date - Members

01. 17061 (1810) (НН.) Nov 2008 *Boroda MCMXXCII*
02. 15525 (1367) (Брн) Oct 2003 *Siberian*
03. 13236 (0307) (Мск) Oct 2003 *coth *
04. 13065 (1283) (Нск) May 2007 *AirPlaY*
05. 11669 (0820) (СПб) Feb 2008 *flatron *
06. 10178 (1675) (Екб) jun 2008 *alley cat*
07. 09878 (0000) (Кзн) May 2009 *KAZAN RESIDENT* 
08. 09687 (0957) (НН.) Dec 2008 *yahooeu* 
09. 09110 (0688) (РнД) Jun 2008 *xfury*
10. 08866 (1193) (Мск) Nov 2007 *Evrasia 99911 *

11. 08555 (0486) (Мск) May 2006 *Brad*
12. 07526 (0391) (Мск) Nov 2005 *Ysh*
13. 07481 (1311) (Кзн) Nov 2007 *Askario*
14. 07241 (1903) (Хбр) Apr 2008 *glad*
15. 07065 (0727) (Кзн) May 2007 *K-Lex*
16. 07013 (0750) (Нск) Feb 2006 *Fog*
17. 06950 (0295) (Нск) Nov 2004 *ambient*
18. 06568 (0686) (Уфа) Mar 2009 *RedCoppa*
19. 06482 (0673) (СПб) May 2007 *ENJINEER*
20. 06170 (0590) (Спб) Jul 2007 *xerx*

21. 06139 (0950) (Влд) Jun 2008 *evian*
22. 06085 (0378) (Мск) Jul 2005 *igor*
23. 06022 (0390) (Крк) jun 2005 *yarsknet*
24. 05837 (0104) (Мск) Mar 2005 *anсov*
25. 05802 (0774) (Екб) Oct 2008 *Medoed* 
26. 05739 (0528) (Сар) May 2008 *roi95*
27. 05568 (1196) (Екб) Dec 2009 *Poezhai*
28. 05505 (0421) (Мск) Nov 2005 *KLoun*
29. 05476 (0457) (Мск) Dec 2006 *mr.MyXiN*
30. 05317 (0283) (Екб) Jan 2007 *AlMax*


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^
300 не нафлудил, что бы в список попасть:lol:


----------



## Askario

Где столько писал glad?


----------



## RedCoppa

Askario said:


> Где столько писал glad?


В Хабаровске. Они топнули скоро Уфу обгонят.


----------



## P0ezhai

Спасибо за обе статистики


----------



## Boris_54

^^ да, спасибо большое! :cheers:


----------



## Dimas89

А куда делись более 500 постов во владивостокской ветке?

Вчера было так:


RedCoppa said:


> *с 15.02 по 1.03*


Сейчас так:


----------



## Attraction

Dimas89 said:


> А куда делись более 500 постов во владивостокской ветке?


Модераторы чистят от чрезмерного общения темы по знаковым стройкам страны (и правильно делают). У нас по сочинским темам удалили около 2 тыс. сообщений.


----------



## flatron

^^когда уже Новосиб с Ебургом почистят? :lol:


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> ^^когда уже Новосиб с Ебургом почистят? :lol:


Всех надо почистить, чтобы уважалась информативность, а не базар-вокзал.


----------



## Medoed

flatron said:


> ^^когда уже Новосиб с Ебургом почистят? :lol:


В последнее время у нас заметно меньше флуда. Отчёты по нескольку штук в день, обсуждения. Новостей много в последние дни.
Благодарностей за фотки много, это да. Фото Умформера, АлМакса, ДокторАДСа, АлексПита и др. форумчан их заслуживают. Разве не так?
Люди старались для форума, и в ответ должно быть всеобщее молчание?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

я предпочитаю молчать.) Итак ведь понятно, что всем нравится.


----------



## miron_d

Attraction said:


> Модераторы чистят от чрезмерного общения темы по знаковым стройкам страны (и правильно делают). У нас по сочинским темам удалили около 2 тыс. сообщений.


Я думаю, что тогда нужно чистить весь форум, а не выборочно " знаковые стройки страны" .


----------



## Attraction

miron_d said:


> Я думаю, что тогда нужно чистить весь форум, а не выборочно " знаковые стройки страны" .


Не хватит модераторов на все. Тем более флуд на форуме нынче в моде. Все с азартом обсуждают кто больше напостил и кто кого перегнал.


----------



## miron_d

Attraction said:


> Не хватит модераторов на все. Тем более флуд на форуме нынче в моде. Все с азартом обсуждают кто больше напостил и кто кого перегнал.


Ну в этом согласен. Времени столько нету у модераторов, но хотя бы можно чистить, где уже есть явно избыток информации. Например ветка про Исеть, сооружается только нулевой уровень,а обсуждение уже переросло за 100 страниц.


----------



## Accel

Какая забота других городов об объеме флуда Ебуржской ветки


----------



## P0ezhai

Может еще фотки из ветки исети по удаляем и оставим по одной общей фотке в неделю? мы наиболее подробно запечатляем процесс стройки да еще и с комментариями и разъяснениями для простых людей. Такого больше нигде нет.


----------



## miron_d

Accel said:


> Какая забота других городов об объеме флуда Ебуржской ветки


Это удобства просмотра, а не забота других городов. Просто получается, чтобы найти информацию, нужно перелистать кучу страниц.



P0ezhai said:


> Может еще фотки из ветки исети по удаляем и оставим по одной общей фотке в неделю? мы наиболее подробно запечатляем процесс стройки да еще и с комментариями и разъяснениями для простых людей. Такого больше нигде нет.


Посмотри как почистили ветку про мост через Золотой Рог в начале, думаю по таким критериям можно много сообщений удалить.


----------



## KLoun

P0ezhai said:


> ...мы наиболее подробно запечатляем процесс стройки да еще и с комментариями и разъяснениями для простых людей. Такого больше нигде нет.


"Мы"?


----------



## xfury

Поезжай, свои фотки строительства Исети в студию.
Вклад фотографов никто не оспаривает. Речь идет о разного рода комментариях по типу:

"класс", "круто", "танцующие бананчики и т.д." и так далее. От них смысла нет.


----------



## Siberian

xfury said:


> "класс", "круто", "танцующие бананчики и т.д." и так далее. От них смысла нет.


Ну это еще не флуд.
Автору фоток тоже приятно видеть реакцию, а не тишину в ответ с намеком "и так всем понятно, что круто".


----------



## Suomi 777

Siberian said:


> Автору фоток тоже приятно видеть реакцию, а не тишину в ответ с намеком "и так всем понятно, что круто".


Верно подмечено


----------



## Attraction

Siberian said:


> Ну это еще не флуд.
> Автору фоток тоже приятно видеть реакцию, а не тишину в ответ с намеком "и так всем понятно, что круто".


Во всем должна быть мера.


----------



## roi95

Attraction said:


> Во всем должна быть мера.


Правильно. Просто надо все эти восторженные ахи-вздохи,бананы и прочие стаканы с пивом подтирать по истечении времени,чтобы на форуме оставалась исключительно информация.


----------



## Siberian

Attraction said:


> Во всем должна быть мера.


Покажите пример, где без меры?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

на других форумах есть такая функция, как сказать "Спасибо" за сообщение. Это очень эффективно помогает избавляться от бананово-пивных постов.


----------



## msasha_65

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> на других форумах есть такая функция, как сказать "Спасибо" за сообщение. Это очень эффективно помогает избавляться от бананово-пивных постов.


Зато у других форумов не такой удобный интерфейс, как у нашего. И, возможно, отчасти от этого, они не выглядят столь живыми, как наш.

Нехай будут бананы. А модер (надо же ему чем-то заниматься, если вдруг станет скучно?) со временем подотрёт их - и все дела.


----------



## ikeamen

Siberian said:


> ^^ Нет, там души погибших веток форума ))


а нафига вы их там храните-то? тем более те, которые без шанса восстановления..


----------



## Siberian

^^ Окончательно (физически) все равно нет возможности удалить.


----------



## Accel

На случай "судебной ошибки"


----------



## Ysh

yahooeu said:


> Ну это не считается)
> Когда обычные юзеры увидят 1 млн., тогда он и будет.


Думаю, сегодня в ночь родим!
Надо отметить:cheers:


----------



## roi95

Неа. Завтра после обеда.


----------



## Malgo_orel

Уже почти, 500 постов осталось


----------



## P0ezhai

> 1,000,020


Проворонили момент юбилея


----------



## roi95

P0ezhai said:


> Проворонили момент юбилея


Нет,юбилей успешно зафиксирован.


----------



## P0ezhai

Молодец


----------



## P0ezhai

Даешь такие юбилеи!


----------



## Suomi 777

Теперь гордишься небось, Антон?


----------



## Ysh

Поздравления :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Renody

Поздравляю. А почему на форуме так поляков много?


----------



## xfury

Польша очень большая страна и там много строек.

Или.

В Польше все население страны тупо сидит в интернете.


----------



## Suomi 777

Просто ссц создан благодаря слиянию нескольких строительных форумов, из Польши в том числе


----------



## gorkill

roi95 said:


> Нет,юбилей успешно зафиксирован.


*roi95*, ты вошел в историю.:cheers: Специально подгадал или случайно получилось?


----------



## AutoUnion

Для любителей статистики.

*100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011*


----------



## roi95

gorkill said:


> *roi95*, ты вошел в историю.:cheers: Специально подгадал или случайно получилось?


Совсем чуть-чуть подгадал.


----------



## Nneznajka

Только я где то 100.000 раз посмотрел DDD


----------



## ikeamen

так там же не просмотры, а посты


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> Для любителей статистики.
> 
> *100 000 - 03.12.2007
> 150 000 - 08.05.2008
> 200 000 - 25.12.2008
> 250 000 - 16.03.2009
> 300 000 - 21.05.2009
> 400 000 - 29.09.2009
> 500 000 - 09.01.2010
> 600 000 - 12.04.2010
> 700 000 - 11.07.2010
> 750 000 - 26.08.2010
> 800 000 - 11.10.2010
> 900 000 - 23.12.2010
> 1 000 000 - 11.03.2011*


Графики по этим^^ данным 
Факт (красным) и прогноз (синим) до 2000k (апрель'13)
[в тысячах]










Прирост постов в % относительно предыдущего периода


----------



## Accel

>


Неправильный график. "Прошлое" нарастает экспоненциально, а "будущее" - линейно.


----------



## ikeamen

с 2008 года по 2009 год возможно и прослеживалось, но неявно. начиная с 2009 года более похоже на степенную зависимость.
как например на график y=x^1.5


----------



## flatron

а где статистика за полмесяца? hno:


----------



## RedCoppa

Через несколько часов выложу! Не успеваю...

Скажу только что РНД обошел Краснодар, и Хабаровск Уфу.


----------



## RedCoppa

*С 1.03.2011 по 15.03.2011*

Краснодар без процентов, там большая чистка.


----------



## ikeamen

Нижний жжот)


----------



## P0ezhai

Судя по новосибирской чайной я думал там будет прирост тыщи 3. В чайной у них 30% постов пишутся.


----------



## Krosh

P0ezhai said:


> Судя по новосибирской чайной я думал там будет прирост тыщи 3. В чайной у них 30% постов пишутся.


Думанье - это не самый лёгкий процесс, навык нужен. 
"Новосибирская чайная":
первый пост от 1 марта имеет номер 6457
первый пост от 16 марта имеет номер 6679
прирост в этой ветке 222 поста или 15% от 1426
Кстати, последние дни там идёт очень интенсивный, вежливый и по делу обмен мнениями по поводу некоторых градостроительных концепций применительно к Нску. Для меня это обсуждение гораздо интереснее, чем частые тут ежедневные фотографии одних и тех же долгостроев.


----------



## ikeamen

P0ezhai said:


> Судя по новосибирской чайной я думал там будет прирост тыщи 3. В чайной у них 30% постов пишутся.


Нашей чайной до вашей пельменной с 15000 сообщениями (5ая часть всего что пишите) еще как до китая..


----------



## BlackShark

Кстати, у тех, кого при реорганизации порубили на подразделы (казань, новосибирск), активность несколько упала.
Есть ли тогда вообще смысл в этом переделе?


----------



## RENALD

Я привык вроде, но все-равно не нравится. Активность неизбежно будет падать некоторое время у всех, кто перейдет на эту систему.


----------



## Mirror

Неудобно. Отрицательно влияет.


----------



## Accel

По мне так выделять раздел имеет смысл лишь в случае, если там варится не менее 20-30 активных тем. А не как у нас (Екб) сейчас - по 5 или около того в каждом из подразделов: одно неудобство.
Если б можно было, как в аське, отключать группы, было бы удобно. Но это уже вопрос перехода на новый движок форума.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ikeamen said:


> Нижний жжот)


емае, да уж
то-то я каждый раз захожу - а у нас вся страница тем в новых сообщениях


----------



## Suomi 777

С чем это связано?


----------



## [email protected]

RENALD said:


> Я привык вроде, но все-равно не нравится. Активность неизбежно будет падать некоторое время у всех, кто перейдет на эту систему.


В казанской ветке активность упала в принципе в последнее время - уже далеко после перехода на новую систему. Город похож на одну большую стройку, а многие события просто не освещаются.Я конечно понимаю, что не стоит водить хороводы около каждого забора и с песнями ежедневные фоторепортажи выдавать, но все же....


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Suomi 777 said:


> С чем это связано?


связано с притоком новых юзеров и с чрезмерно идиотскими перлами наших обоих Олегов (главы думы и главы гор администрации).


----------



## BlackShark

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> и с чрезмерно идиотскими перлами наших обоих Олегов (главы думы и главы гор администрации).


Ой ли, о чём побазарить всегда можно найти, если есть кому базарить.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ну я одну из причин назвал)


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

А что за обострение в Перми а в Волгограде?


----------



## gorkill

Zlat Palonsky said:


> А что за обострение в Перми а в Волгограде?


Весеннее:lol:


----------



## flatron

Питер 55 тыс постов! :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

Коппа опять про статистику забыл


----------



## SK163

Она же была не 15 марта, а 16. Теперь наверное по аналогии будет 1 апреля:nuts:


----------



## roi95

SK163 said:


> Она же была не 15 марта, а 16. Теперь наверное по аналогии будет 1 апреля:nuts:


Нет. Статистика всегда выходит в конце последнего дня полмесяца.


----------



## RedCoppa

P0ezhai said:


> Коппа опять про статистику забыл


Ничего я не забыл


----------



## RedCoppa

С 15.03.2011 по 1.04.2011г.

*Владик* обошел *Омск*, между тем в *Краснодаре* продолжаются "массовые репрессии мирного населения":


----------



## yahooeu

Воронеж в ударе
Спасибо за статистику!


----------



## forzen

если у питерской ветки не учитывать посты связанные с газпром башней. то смело можно делить показатели на 10.


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> Воронеж в ударе
> Спасибо за статистику!


Это не Воронеж в ударе, а НН. Что так активно можно обсуждать в городе, где ни строится ни одной 20-этажки.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Муахаха 
В том-то и дело, что в городе, где не строится ни одной 20-этажки, есть много интересного, что можно пообсуждать


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> Это не Воронеж в ударе, а НН. Что так активно можно обсуждать в городе, где ни строится ни одной 20-этажки.


У НН как-раз таки обычный прирост небольшой...у Воронежа же почти 400% прирост

ЗЫ. А 20+ строится, аж 3 штуки:|


----------



## P0ezhai

Чего? :О


----------



## flatron

RedCoppa said:


> между тем в *Краснодаре* продолжаются "массовые репрессии мирного населения":


интересно чем именно Краснодар "заслужил" такое внимание.
Флуда в некоторых ветках много больше,чем в краснодарской!


----------



## P0ezhai

Тем что там свой персональный модератор теперь. Странно что мои посты в ОБД он не трет...


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Тем что там свой персональный модератор теперь. Странно что мои посты в ОБД он не трет...


да уж,это не ваш супермягкий и демократичный Алмакс


----------



## P0ezhai

У нас 300 постов в месяц точно стирают. За и не флудим мы совсем. У нас чуть оффтоп и сразу форумчане возмущаются. Даже обсуждение крана на объекте за частую трут.


----------



## alley cat

*flatron*, будет статистика по тредам?


----------



## flatron

да,завтра!
Кстати в этой ветке 2000 постов уже


----------



## yahooeu

Вот теперь 2000


----------



## yahooeu

Кстати, нашу ветку тоже кто-то подтирает...вчера ночью было 44.778 постов, сейчас 44.771. При том что за день было написано около 100 сообщений.


----------



## Suomi 777

Давно пора у вас чистку от флудозавалов провести


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01
на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01

Ну вот, опять не получилось дать цифры точно на конец квартала. На этот раз по абсолютно идиотской причине, которая и могла приключиться разве что 1 апреля. На нетбуке, с которого обычно хожу в форум, слетела регистрация у триального МС Офиса, который был предустановлен. Типа год прошёл - платите бабки. Это - счастье, на самом деле, потому что год я маялся (от лени, конечно) с 2007, а теперь снесу его нафиг и поставлю старый добрый 2003.  Но это потом, а сейчас - статистика по Инкубатору.

*Итак, топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 05:00 МСК 02.04.2011*

Представлено 40 регионов России плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. За прошедший квартал этот раздел покинули Самара, Киров, Иркутск (обрели собственные разделы). Первым двум я давал рекомендацию, они поэтому так бурненько и хорошо растут. По Иркутску пока в среднем 2 поста в сутки. Поспешили? Но, тем не менее, за это выделение приношу особую благодарность модераторам, поскольку Инкубатор подсократился примерно на треть и времени на статистику стало уходить намного меньше.
Появился и новый регион - Оренбург. Поприветствуем!



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Тула и Тульская область		949/7	  43/1
2	Ижевск и Республика Удмуртия	817/5	  47/-1
[B]3	Ярославль и Ярославская область	787/7	 497/5[/B]
4	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	775/6	  18/0
5	Петропавловск-Камч. и область	351/2	  40/0
[B]6	Мурманск и Мурманская область	311/3	 124/1[/B]
7	Владимир и Владимирская область	277/2	   3/0
8	Калининград и область		242/4	 -10/0
9	Белгород и Белгородская область	210/3	  24/0
10	Смоленск и Смоленская область	188/3	  28/1
11	Йошкар-Ола и Респ. Марий-Эл	159/1	  18/0
12	Региональные и несортированные	124/4	-247/-1
13	Ставрополь и край		118/2	  73/0
14	Кызыл и Республика Тува		 85/1	  15/0
15	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	 85/2	   8/0
16	Екатеринбург и Свердл. область	 81/1	   6/0
17	Томск и Томская область		 75/1	   5/0
18	Тверь и Тверская область	 70/2	   7/0
19	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	 65/1	  12/0
20	Курган и Курганская область	 64/1	   4/0

Жирным цветом выделены два региона, в которых трафик превышает 1 пост в день в среднем. Ярославль хорошо пошёл, теперь нужно смотреть на стабильность их команды. Что досадно, так это то, что сдулись Алексин/Тула, Ижевск и Абакан, по которым была неплохая активность в предыдущем обзоре. Кое-где есть минусы, это связано с тем, что модераторы подчистили несколько несуразностей. Изменения мест в "Топ-20" не отслеживал, ибо нефиг. Писать больше надо, а не рейтинги разглядывать. 
Для правильного сравнения с двухнедельной статистикой по "большим" нужно помнить, что тут интервал 3 месяца и цифры прироста надо делить на 6.

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было ни одного поста за 3 месяца:


Code:


[I]регион 		- ответов/тем[/I]
Калининград и область		242/4
[B]Владикавказ и Северная Осетия 	 42/2[/B]
[B]Орел и Орловская область	 41/1[/B]
[B]Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	 32/1[/B]
[B]Благовещенск и Амурская область	 15/2[/B]
[B]Магадан и Магаданская область	 10/1[/B]
[B]Курск и Курская область		  6/1[/B]
[B]Псков и Псковская область	  5/2[/B]

Здесь жирным выделены те, кто попал в список второй раз подряд.


----------



## new art riot

> 16	Екатеринбург и Свердл. область 81/1 6/0


А Екат с областью каким образом там оказался?


----------



## alley cat

new art riot said:


> А Екат с областью каким образом там оказался?


^^ Строительство в Нижнем Тагиле. Пока нет юзеров оттуда, но надеюсь появятся.


----------



## P0ezhai

Но причем здесь Екатеринбург то?


----------



## flatron

flatron said:


> тогда уж и я статистику по тредам добавлю
> с 29 декабря за 48 дней.
> 
> 1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 37 385 (+3091)
> 2. Украина 12 673() *(Closed)*
> 3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 10 352 *(Closed)*
> 4. Погода 8 758(+658)
> 5. Футбольный тред 8 606(+317)
> 6. Строительство в Новосибирске 7 776(+502)
> 7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 7 713(+314)
> 8. Питер и Киев 7 674(0)*(Closed)*
> 9. Строительство в Барнауле 7 223(+252)
> 10.Скайлайны России 6 911 (+465)
> 11. Экономика России 6 340(+74)
> 12. Новосибирская чайная 6 311(+521)
> 13. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)*
> 14. Новосибирские дороги  5 954 (+266)
> 15. Екатеринбург разное 5 902 (+275)
> 16. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 5 865(+239)
> 17. Нижегородская забегаловка  5 565 (+447)
> 18. Международный Деловой Центр 5 375(+193)
> 19. Строительство в Нижнем Новогороде 5121 (+326)
> 
> ну что же. Значительная перестановка веток. Новосибирские ветки сильно потеснили прочие.
> Настоящий взлёт Третьей столицы,просто уникальный. Самые популярные ветки имеют тенденцию к закрытию.


ну раз уж не получается у меня раз в месяц статистику собирать,буду делать это раз в 45 дней.

1. Третья столица России *флейм здесь* 39 424 (+2039) *(Closed)*
2. Украина 12 673() *(Closed)* 
3. Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* 10 352(+186) *(Closed)*
4. Погода 9 512(+754)
5. Футбольный тред 9 220(+614)
6. Строительство в Новосибирске 8 002(+226)
7. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 7 992(+279)
8. Питер и Киев 7 674(0)*(Closed)* 
9. Строительство в Барнауле 7 477(+254)
10.Скайлайны России 7 264 (+353)
11. Новосибирская чайная 7 006(+695)
12. Экономика России 6 543(+194)
13. Нижегородская забегаловка  6 371 (+806)
14. Гюльчатай, открой личико! 6 174(+309)
15. Новосибирские дороги  6 157 (+203)
16. Екатеринбург разное 6 147 (+245)
17. Критика Америки 6,138 *(Closed)* 
18. Международный Деловой Центр 5 584(+209)
19. Строительство в Нижнем Новогороде 5447 (+326)
20. Еврейская тема - 5432 (closed)
21. Строительство в Краснодаре - 5271(+504)
22. Метро +городской транспорт (Нск) - 5270(+306)
23. Высоцкий *строится* - 5044(+104)
24. Городской электротранспорт - 5021(+152)
25. 13: Комплекс Федерация *приост.*  - 5003(+154)

ну что допрыгались? Три самые популярные ветки закрыты. Жаль третью столицу чуть не дотянула до юбилея. Предлагаю ей это позволить сделать и закрыть.

Обращает на себя внимание сильная флудоактивность чайных Новосиба и Нижнего. Забегаловка последнего взлетела сразу на 4 строчки.


----------



## P0ezhai

Надо ещ Погоду закрыть и Футбольный тред


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> ну раз уж не получается у меня раз в месяц статистику собирать,буду делать это раз в 45 дней.


Кажется, ты что-то пропустил.


----------



## Attraction

P0ezhai said:


> Надо ещ Погоду закрыть и Футбольный тред


Еще скажи Строительство в Новосибирске. Перебьешься.


----------



## Krosh

flatron said:


> ...


Позволю себе странные вопросы.
Концепция этой подборки какова?
"Топ-19 РуСкрайпа" или "5000+" ?
Если первое, то почему 19, а не 20?
А если второе, то таких веток ещё несколько есть.


----------



## Kogan

flatron said:


> Обращает на себя внимание сильная флудоактивность чайных Новосиба


Там нет флуда, обсуждения вполне достойные чайной.


----------



## dars-dm

Я смотрю, последнее время число постов на Российском форуме стало только уменьшаться, причём такими же темпами, как оно росло до этого


----------



## BlackShark

Нашу ветку не мешало бы как следует вычистить. В последний месяц бардак дикий.

В теме про "Старый Нижний" обсуждается возраст участников, в Спортивных сооружениях - политические срачи, а в фототреде просто так народ треплется. Транспортные срачи теперь уже и в теме про торговые центры не редкость.

Короче, как сказал великий, надо что-то делать.


----------



## gorkill

dars-dm said:


> Я смотрю, последнее время число постов на Российском форуме стало только уменьшаться, причём такими же темпами, как оно росло до этого


А есть цифры?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

BlackShark said:


> Нашу ветку не мешало бы как следует вычистить. В последний месяц бардак дикий.


Как раз этим сейчас (весь день) и занимаемся)
На данный момент

Почищено тем: 45 тем
Осталось тем: 21 тема
Итого удалено: 4236 сообщений.

а это, только маленькие темы

*P.S.*

Огромное спасибо за помощь - *Kostya-81*


----------



## BlackShark

Спасибо. Это вроде первая в истории чистка НН раздела.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

BlackShark said:


> Спасибо. Это вроде первая в истории чистка НН раздела.


Да не за что) благо хоть появился энтузиаст, хоть и из другого города. без него я бы совсем погряз во флуде

Да, это первая крупномасштабная чистка


----------



## yahooeu

^^ Все посты удаляются или какие-то переносятся в другие темы?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Хе-хе... пропало около 20 сообщений.


когда почистят всё,у тебя останется сообщений пять


----------



## RedCoppa

C 1.05.11 по 15.05.11

Репрессии продолжаются!


----------



## roi95

Ого,Ростов больше всех написал. Впервые такое.


----------



## roi95

*RedCoppa*,раз уж внизу ставишь общий рост постов,то ставь рядом и % изменения.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Ого,Ростов больше всех написал. Впервые такое.


Туда наш Меdoed, уехал. 

Вообще по Екатеринбургу ступор какой-то начался в связи с потеплением на улице, не пишем практически ничего. hno:


----------



## Accel

Да там еще подчистили нормально в старье, так что и не поймешь, где тёрли.


----------



## SK163

А что это за бум в Грозном? Там что-то достроили:nuts:


----------



## RENALD

Стадион достроили


----------



## [email protected]

*RedCoppa*, спасибо за апдэйт! Саратов капитально репрессиям подвергли. Нижний тоже чистят постоянно.


----------



## ikeamen

RENALD said:


> Стадион достроили


и все типа решили зайти поздравить?  гг


----------



## Volodya_nsk

[email protected] said:


> *RedCoppa*, спасибо за апдэйт! Саратов капитально репрессиям подвергли. Нижний тоже чистят постоянно.


Ну не только Нижний постоянно чистят. Я подобное в нашей, новосибирской ветке, тоже наблюдаю. Репрессий еще не было, но моменты когда изчезают по несколько страниц и диалогов на форуме, бывают часто. Просто у нас модератор постоянно работает, и видимо, мы шоковой терапии все-таки избежим.


----------



## RENALD

ikeamen said:


> и все типа решили зайти поздравить?  гг


Ну типа того, из 504 новых постов почти 400 в теме про стадион.


----------



## [email protected]

Volodya_nsk said:


> Ну не только Нижний постоянно чистят. Я подобное в нашей, новосибирской ветке, тоже наблюдаю. Репрессий еще не было, но моменты когда изчезают по несколько страниц и диалогов на форуме, бывают часто. Просто у нас модератор постоянно работает, и видимо, мы шоковой терапии все-таки избежим.


А те ветки, от которых модераторов нет, чистятся столичными - Ксерксом и Мистером Мухиным? Или все сразу за новоиспеченную жертву принимаются?


----------



## flatron

что-то сомневаюсь,что Хегх какие-то ветки,кроме питерской чистит.
Думаю московские модеры чистят,ну и по регионам,Новосиб наверняка Сиб чистит


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург - 90 000 сообщений.


----------



## P0ezhai

3 дня 150 сообщений набирали. совсем не пишем че то в последнее время.


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> 3 дня 150 сообщений набирали. совсем не пишем че то в последнее время.


Умерли инфраструктурные темы, в основном снижение активности в них.


----------



## P0ezhai

Вчера за весь день в строительных темах постов не было почти. Фотоотчетов минимум. Хоть самому едь стройки фоткай блин


----------



## Monolithic

P0ezhai said:


> 3 дня 150 сообщений набирали. совсем не пишем че то в последнее время.


Наверное на форуме много студенчества. У них сейчас экзамены. Хотя в прошлом году в весенний сезон было гораздо больше сообщений по всем темам.


----------



## P0ezhai

Да... конец года для студента нелегкий период. я вот пятиминутные вылазки на форум делаю пару раз в течение дня. остальное время - учеба, закрытие хвостов и т.д.


----------



## westernzoom222

А можно посмотреть статистику по инкубатору. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Krosh

westernzoom222 said:


> А можно посмотреть статистику по инкубатору. Заранее спасибо.


Можно. Раз в квартал. 
Ближайший развквартал будет примерно 01.07.2011.
Слово "примерно" означает, что я не уверен, что у меня будет длительный свободный доступ к сети в том месте, где я буду в это время. Тогда дня на три будет позже.


----------



## Malgo_orel

westernzoom222 said:


> А можно посмотреть статистику по инкубатору. Заранее спасибо.


Да у нас только старая есть вот здесь!


----------



## Malgo_orel

Krosh said:


> Можно. Раз в квартал.
> Ближайший развквартал будет примерно 01.07.2011.
> Слово "примерно" означает, что я не уверен, что у меня будет длительный свободный доступ к сети в том месте, где я буду в это время. Тогда дня на три будет позже.


Может давай я сейчас "предварительную" сделаю?:nuts:


----------



## westernzoom222

Krosh said:


> Можно. Раз в квартал.
> Ближайший развквартал будет примерно 01.07.2011.
> Слово "примерно" означает, что я не уверен, что у меня будет длительный свободный доступ к сети в том месте, где я буду в это время. Тогда дня на три будет позже.


 Ну тогда ждемс, спасибо за информацию по срокам.


----------



## westernzoom222

Malgo_orel said:


> Может давай я сейчас "предварительную" сделаю?:nuts:


Давай, уж очень интересно посмотреть !


----------



## Malgo_orel

*Предварительная (альтернативная) статистика инкубатора за период 01.04.11 - 19.06.11 (9.00 МСК)*










Наибольшие темпы роста показал Ставрополь.* Westernzoom222*, пора покорять Топ-4  Алексин, Ижевск, Ярославль и Абакан - малые темпы роста, очень сильно затормозили. Пора возвращаться на форум! Множество разделов, по которым не было постов более 3 месяцев - все они выделены _*жирным курсивом*_. КавМинВоды отнес к Ставрополю, поскольку большая часть территории этого региона находится в Ставропольском крае. Пора определиться, в зачёт какого раздела ставить темы - Арктика и Северный Кавказ. По Северному Кавказу - большинство постов там посвящено Махачкале, поэтому предлагаю поставить тему в зачёт им. По Арктике - Мурманск или Архангельск. Сверялся по таблице *Kroshа*, поэтому там где крестики - нету данных. 
Там где в одной ячейке несколько городов - на первом месте стоит город, по которому больше всего постов.


----------



## Krosh

Malgo_orel said:


> Может давай я сейчас "предварительную" сделаю?:nuts:


Мы - свободные люди в свободной стране. Поэтому - можно. 
Только смысл? По существу, кроме писькомеряния, статистика по инкубатору имеет простой смысл: посмотреть на регионы, которые созрели на свой отдельный раздел. Пока я таких не вижу. Кажется, что граница должна проходить по нескольким формальным критериям. Один когда-то раньше озвучивался модераторами: не менее пяти активных форумчан, живущих в этом городе (не уезжанцев). Ещё, видимо, что-нибудь типа 2000-3000 постов на региональные темы (штук 20 или около тематических веток), трафик уж не ниже нескольких постов в день в среднем. Если посмотреть по факту, то даже выделенный недавно Иркутск недотягивает. Тут есть ещё одна простая вещь: пока регион в Инкубаторе, то его ветки просматривает больше людей, чем сразу после отделения.


----------



## ikeamen

Malgo_orel said:


> *Предварительная (альтернативная) статистика инкубатора за период 01.04.11 - 19.06.11 (9.00 МСК)*


 табличка 475 кб грузилась пол часа) сервер провайдера такой? :nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

Если она у тебя загрузилась то перепости её на яндекс или имейджшарк или на тинипик


----------



## Malgo_orel

Тупой фотохост. Вроде нормально раньше грузил.








Заменил ссылку


----------



## westernzoom222

Malgo_orel said:


> *Предварительная (альтернативная) статистика инкубатора за период 01.04.11 - 19.06.11 (9.00 МСК)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Наибольшие темпы роста показал Ставрополь.* Westernzoom222*, пора покорять Топ-4  Алексин, Ижевск, Ярославль и Абакан - малые темпы роста, очень сильно затормозили. Пора возвращаться на форум! Множество разделов, по которым не было постов более 3 месяцев - все они выделены _*жирным курсивом*_. КавМинВоды отнес к Ставрополю, поскольку большая часть территории этого региона находится в Ставропольском крае. Пора определиться, в зачёт какого раздела ставить темы - Арктика и Северный Кавказ. По Северному Кавказу - большинство постов там посвящено Махачкале, поэтому предлагаю поставить тему в зачёт им. По Арктике - Мурманск или Архангельск. Сверялся по таблице *Kroshа*, поэтому там где крестики - нету данных.
> Там где в одной ячейке несколько городов - на первом месте стоит город, по которому больше всего постов.


Хочу поправить, КМВ полностью входит в состав Ставропольского края.
Krosh


> По существу, кроме писькомеряния


Ну почему сразу так, мне просто интересно посмотреть, куда я смог дотянуть Ставрополь. А выход из инкубатора, пока для меня это не цель. Надо для начала людей подтянуть в наш раздел, вот как будит нас человек 6, тогда можно и п...ками мериться :cheers:


----------



## Malgo_orel

*westernzoom222,* ну, на данный момент Ставрополь показал наилучший рост, как ты видишь  Подтягивай людей, расширяй темы. Узнать бы ещё, как Оренбург вырос, вроде как тоже там сильные темпы роста.
PS Так что, куда мне относить Арктику и Северный Кавказ?
PPS Может лучше Нижний Тагил в Екатеринбург убрать? Зачем он нужен в инкубаторе?


----------



## xfury

*westernzoom222*

Ростов когда выделяли я тоже один был практически. А теперь видишь сам что происходит.

Пиарь форум на ставропольских ресурсах, авось кто-еще подтянется.


----------



## alley cat

Нет больше кандидатов на выделение. Хотя столько крупных городов в списке.


----------



## Malgo_orel

Второй по росту Ижевск. Ему в принципе, достаточно сохранить такой рост на первых порах. Вот Алексин реально подкачал, от него я ожидал намного большего. + расстроило то, что кроме Астраханской (давно умершей темы) нету ни одного региона из Южного. Калмыкия, Адыгея, Астрахань АУУУ Ставрополь, не сдавай темпы, последняя надежда на тебя.


----------



## westernzoom222

> Узнать бы ещё, как Оренбург вырос, вроде как тоже там сильные темпы роста.


Да Оренбург растет и сильно, у них группа 3 или 4 человека. Только фото отчетов мало.


----------



## westernzoom222

Malgo_orel said:


> Второй по росту Ижевск. Ему в принципе, достаточно сохранить такой рост на первых порах. Вот Алексин реально подкачал, от него я ожидал намного большего. + расстроило то, что кроме Астраханской (давно умершей темы) нету ни одного региона из Южного. Калмыкия, Адыгея, Астрахань АУУУ Ставрополь, не сдавай темпы, последняя надежда на тебя.


Да уж постараюсь не обрушить тему :cheers: Но, для того чтобы держать тему в тонусе, у меня нет столько свободного времени. Работа, Дом, Жена, Друзья товарищи, в общем городская суета. ^^ Вот с работы прихожу, пару постов делаю. Благо фотоаппарат всегда в сумке на плече. Буду наедаться что более активная молодежь подтянуться в раздел про Ставрополь.


----------



## Malgo_orel

Кстати говоря об *Оренбурге* - Тем 1(0новых), постов 233(222 новых) на 1 пост обогнал Ставрополь 
Это пример для подражания - в прошлом рейтинге Оренбург только создали, и он даже не был близко к Топ 20.


----------



## P0ezhai

Шабры были бы на пятом месте, будь они в инкубаторе. 488 постов у нас


----------



## Malgo_orel

^^ Вам нельзя в Инкубатор.  Вас с Нижним Тагилом определенно нужно изолировать в Свердловской области :lol: Хотя, может Шабры когда нибудь дорастут до собственного раздала


----------



## westernzoom222

Вот вам и смех и грех, вот что мне ответили на призыв подержать тему Ставрополя на форуме


> а что изменится?
> я лучше займусь делами


И это на крупнейшем ресурсе Ставрополя http://forum.1777.ru 10 минут найти не могут. Обидно блин.


----------



## Malgo_orel

^^ Оно всегда так. Большинство людей не поддержат проект. Рекламь на строительных больше лучше.


----------



## Suomi 777

У Ярославля движуха как то начиналась, человек 5 было на форуме, а сейчас все затихло, хотя город довольно крупный, стройки есть, да и чемпионат мира по футболу принимать будет


----------



## P0ezhai

Щас даже в Екате почти что всё затихло.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

у нас наоборот - местный народ просит на нн.ру ссылки не давать


----------



## flatron

Питер перевалил через 60 тыс сообщений.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Из альтернативной статистики - самый верный город на выделение - Ижевск, там и форумчан много и разделы насыщенные, им-бы немного расширить тематику и автоматом накидалось-бы сотня-две постов, ИМХО


----------



## Accel

Говоря о статистике. А какую статистику кому интересно было бы увидеть? 

Ну понятно, что количество постов у юзера, самые крупные темы, и т.д. и т.п. - это само собой разумеется. Но, может, что-то более интересное можно вытянуть, чего не делали по причине трудоемкости процесса?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Accel said:


> Говоря о статистике. А какую статистику кому интересно было бы увидеть?
> 
> Ну понятно, что количество постов у юзера, самые крупные темы, и т.д. и т.п. - это само собой разумеется. Но, может, что-то более интересное можно вытянуть, чего не делали по причине трудоемкости процесса?


а ты статист?


----------



## Accel

> а ты статист?


Статист - это тот, кто в массовке участвует на правах пикселя на экране 
Нет, я не статист и не статистик, но вычленение разного рода рекордов и манипуляция данными мне интересны.


----------



## Malgo_orel

^^ Может статистика каждого раздела? Кол-во участников(которые указаны в местных рейтингах, если таковые имеются), темы о таких то городах в этих регионах, и т. д.


----------



## Accel

> Может статистика каждого раздела?


Это можно, но это будут те же показатели, только на другой области выборки. А я про именно сами показатели.


----------



## P0ezhai

может график колличества постов от времени для конкретного участника?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Возможен такой параметр - резонансность - это если в некоторых тредах отписываются резиденты и нерезиденты данного региона, опять-же для мощных тем, и с обрезкой юзеров с 1-3-5 постами, типа уровень заинтересованности. 
ЗЫ : Кстати, в последней статистике от Чайной были включения нерезидентов с единичными постами в общий рейтинг продуктивности (в последних таблицах где-то), думаю неправильно.
ЗЗЫ : думаю вполне уместно обращать к некоторым активным юзерам на определённой ветке с детекцией свой/чужой на региональной теме


----------



## inkstyle

может собрать статистику просмотров? тоже интересная вещь


----------



## Accel

> может график колличества постов от времени для конкретного участника?


Это проблемно, хотя и наиболее интересно, но тогда придется собирать статистику с детализацией до поста и лопатить каждую тему от первой страницы до последней.



> Возможен такой параметр - резонансность - это если в некоторых тредах отписываются резиденты и нерезиденты данного региона, опять-же для мощных тем, и с обрезкой юзеров с 1-3-5 постами, типа уровень заинтересованности.


Понятнее было бы, если бы была формула.



> ЗЫ : Кстати, в последней статистике от Чайной были включения нерезидентов с единичными постами в общий рейтинг продуктивности (в последних таблицах где-то), думаю неправильно.


С этим можно побороться.



> может собрать статистику просмотров? тоже интересная вещь


Это самое простое.


----------



## Accel

По-моему, статистика движком форума считается кривовато или с неведомыми особенностями (либо посты считаются не во всех темах, в которых мы полагаем, что они должны считаться).

Вопрос, скорее, к модераторам и особенно *coth*, как админу.

Вот, в качестве примера, возьмем юзера *Bacek*:
В его статистике зачтенными числятся 8 постов.

Если же поискать его посты, то их выходит 9.

При этом, как можно увидеть по последней ссылке, темы, в которых он постил, следующие:

5 - Грозный: Стадион им. А. Кадырова (30 000) *построен*
2 - Подготовка к АТЭС 2012
1 - 13: Комплекс Федерация *приост.* (242м 62э, 2008; 506м 93э, 2012)
1 - СОЧИ: Олимпийский стадион *строится*

Как видим, ни одной чайной темы тут нет, но зачтено 8 постов из 9. И такая картина идет по очень многим (если не по всем) юзерам, и чем больше постов, тем больше разница. Я вот конкретно по себе 300+ постов не досчитался. С чем это может быть связано?


----------



## P0ezhai

этот поиск всех постов очень глючный. Он у меня 465 постов только находит)))) 
Тоесть только посты после 9 июня :nuts:


----------



## Accel

P0ezhai said:


> этот поиск всех постов очень глючный. Он у меня 465 постов только находит))))
> Тоесть только посты после 9 июня :nuts:


Если бы их находилось меньше - вопросов нет. Но поиск их *находит больше* и эти посты, если проверить, реально существуют (не удалены, не перенесены и т.п.).


----------



## Accel

Нафлудил региональных табличек по соответствующим веткам в разделах.

Нашел, правда, ветки по статистике только в этих:

Барнаул
Волгоград
Екатеринбург
Иркутск
Казань
Киров
Краснодар
Красноярск
Москва
Нижний Новгород
Новосибирск
Омск
Пермь
Ростов-на-Дону
Самара
Санкт-Петербург
Саратов
Тюмень


----------



## SAHEK

Отличная работа!Зачётно.+пост 2224

___________________________________________________

Цифра дня в Волгограде


----------



## coth

Ещё статистика

С начала года было удалено 10394 сообщения. Без учёта того, что уехало в корзину и только из тех, что были оставлены с 1 января. То есть без учёта тех, что были оставлены на форуме ранее 2011 года, а в 2011 были удалены.

Из них
Центр: 1207
Северо-Запад: 583
Юг: 1546
Поволжье: 3621
Урал: 307
Сибирь: 422
Дальний восток: 39


Остальное: 1795


----------



## Accel

> Без учёта того, что уехало в корзину


А в чем разница между "в корзину" и "удалено"?


----------



## Malgo_orel

^^ Из корзины ещё можно вернуть. А удалено - это навсегда


----------



## Victor90

Accel said:


> А в чем разница между "в корзину" и "удалено"?


Единичные посты или список постов удаляется, а если к примеру удаляют всю тему, то она отправляется в корзину. В модераторский раздел.


----------



## Герцог Игторн

Accel said:


> *Статистика российской секции*
> 
> Иркутск пора в инкубатор на дозрев возвращать.


Да уж, переломить ситуацию мы так и не смогли. Активность у нас не очень большая(иди очень небольшая). Мне интересно, были ли в истории форума, когда отдельную региональную секцию возвращали обратно в инкубатор? Просто я скоро уеду из Иркутска, а судя по тому, как идут дела сейчас-раздел "заморозится"...


----------



## RENALD

Надеюсь в Казань?


----------



## Герцог Игторн

Ну а куда же?


----------



## Aleksandr55

Извините, что возможно повторяюсь, но у меня вопрос такой: Посты в иностранных секциях засчитываются или только на родине?


----------



## [email protected]

Герцог Игторн;80383684 said:


> Ну а куда же?


Это хорошооо:cheers:


----------



## Siberian

Что же хорошего? Восточная Сибирь теряет жителей стремительно...


----------



## yahooeu

Aleksandr55 said:


> Извините, что возможно повторяюсь, но у меня вопрос такой: Посты в иностранных секциях засчитываются или только на родине?


Засчитываются.


----------



## Герцог Игторн

Казань-моя родина, я прожил там значительную часть жизни, есть еще личные причины. Если бы не это, остался бы в Иркутске, где мне очень нравится жить(так, офтоп небольшой, просто я тоже не сторонник всех этих миграций "в поисках лучшей доли")


----------



## Siberian

Герцог Игторн;80396782 said:


> Казань-моя родина, я прожил там значительную часть жизни


А ну это меняет дело


----------



## Accel

> Посты в иностранных секциях засчитываются или только на родине?


Также как и тут: во флудильных разделах нет, в тематических да. Но так сразу, не попробовав, не поймешь.


----------



## Aleksandr55

Accel said:


> Также как и тут: во флудильных разделах нет, в тематических да. Но так сразу, не попробовав, не поймешь.


Ясно, спасибо.


----------



## Accel

*Статистика по российским пользователям по дате регистрации*
2 квартал 2011 - экстраполированно.


----------



## Accel

*Десятка старейших российских юзеров:*



Code:


№	Username	Join date	Total posts
---------------------------------------------------
1.	Aleksey		2002-09-13	1406
2.	sOmeOne		2003-02-06	1194
3.	coth		2003-10-16	13555
4.	Siberian	2003-10-25	16869
5.	Daniil N.	2003-11-11	574
6.	Testament	2003-11-25	652
7.	newbdude	2003-11-26	54
8.	ulex		2003-12-01	2466
9.	Fenol		2004-02-08	1972
10.	Toshik		2004-02-26	104


----------



## golov

Accel, огромное спасибо за мегастатистику. Не могу понять, у тебя прямой доступ к базе или смастерил робота для подсчета форума?


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> Хабаровкий модер думаю постарается,чтобы Хабаровск Владик обошёл по постам
> За 2 недели вдвое скратился отрыв!


И ещё сократится в ближайшую пару недель - это я могу обещать. Но не намного, постов на 200-300.
Зато в приморской ветке сейчас почти нет флуда.

После займусь за хабаровсий раздел.

Я достаточно полно ответил на вашу реплику?


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> Я достаточно полно ответил на вашу реплику?


ага
Без обид,просто дружеский подкол


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> ага
> Без обид,просто дружеский подкол


Да без проблем! :cheers1:


----------



## vegorv

xfury said:


> А ты сам не знаешь?


без смайлов шутки не всегда понятны.


----------



## BlackShark

У нас вообще забавно. Месяца 2 было затишье, потом прибежал новый модератор *Kostya-81* и отругал нашу ветку за неинформативность.

После этого посыпались один за другим фотоотчеты, как грибы после дождя.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Выпороли


----------



## Accel

[B]Двухнедельная порция статистики за период с 1.08.2011 по 16.08.2011[/B] (по 15.08 сделать не смог, спасибо глючному Хрому, начиная с 12 версии).

Общая статистика. У нас новый юзер №1:

[IMG]http://s008.radikal.ru/i305/1108/8d/dbc98b085f8a.png[/IMG]

Статистика по разделам. Эпичный выпилинг Владика продолжился:

[IMG]http://s011.radikal.ru/i317/1108/85/f1821968e2f0.png[/IMG]

Топ-показатели разделов:

[IMG]http://i002.radikal.ru/1108/92/6bf16cab4bf0.png[/IMG]


Кой-чего еще счас проверю, до конца дня запостю окончательные цифры...


----------



## Accel

[B]Месячная статистика (с 15.07.2011 по 16.08.2011):[/B]

Движуха в региональных разделах:

[IMG]http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1108/c7/220e900764da.png[/IMG]

И в общих:

[IMG]http://s013.radikal.ru/i322/1108/24/82f9d858c311.png[/IMG]

Статистика по юзерам. Главный модер подчищает сам себя? :)

[IMG]http://s003.radikal.ru/i201/1108/e1/795c5b6199a6.png[/IMG]

Следующая статистика через месяц, уезжаю в отпуск.



Аналогично.


----------



## westernzoom222

*Accel* Спасибо за статистику, всегда интересно посмотреть у кого какие темпы роста.


----------



## flatron

я так понял.что я обогнал Бороду и вышел на второе место после Сиба,по количеству постов на SSC


----------



## P0ezhai

у бороды на 1,5 тыщи постов больше, разуй глаза


----------



## uralural

Спасибо за статистику, со вчерашнего дня ждал)


----------



## @rtem

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Как можно чирикать* +1724 поста каждый месяц*?
> 
> Варианты:
> 1) болтовня
> 2) болтовня ни о чём
> 3) *болтовня по делу - но по делу там практически капля.*
> 
> *По инфо ЕКБ на 3 или 4-м месте.
> *


В этом плане Самара: краткость - сестра таланта!))


----------



## uralural

^^Почему у вас кстати так мертво-то?


----------



## vegorv

один я ничего не вижу?


----------



## uralural

нет, не один! я тоже. что стало??


----------



## gorkill

Идет редактирование


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> у бороды на 1,5 тыщи постов больше, разуй глаза


могу сказать тебе тоже самое. Я не про российскую секцию говорил,а про форум в целом. У меня много постов в Украинском и белорусском подфоруме.


----------



## Accel

Форум не отдает инфу по нескольким темам, всего на 2+ тыщи постов (2 из них я уже нашел: почему-то, обе из московского архива). Также обнаружена пара битых тем. Завтра, надеюсь, на свежую голову допру, как эту багу обойти и уже сгенерю так, чтобы сальдо с бульдо сходились.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

:redx: :redx: :redx: *-типо так и будет?*


----------



## Teamsky

Причем могут больше года читать, и потом присоединиться


----------



## [email protected]

Хех, читая казанскую ветку стал замечать, что контингент казанских форумчан все более прирастает дольщиками - в ветках "ЖК "Синяя Птица" и "ЖК "Миллениум" например. Форум набирает популярность не только среди альтруистов и любителей, но и среди новой категории пользователей тырнэта. 

А в других городах как? Ну так, ради интереса?


----------



## Kostya-81

[email protected] said:


> Хех, читая казанскую ветку стал замечать, что контингент казанских форумчан все более прирастает дольщиками - в ветках "ЖК "Синяя Птица" и "ЖК "Миллениум" например. Форум набирает популярность не только среди альтруистов и любителей, но и среди новой категории пользователей тырнэта.
> 
> А в других городах как? Ну так, ради интереса?


В Кирове - аналогично. Уже несколько пользователей, которые приобрели квартиру в какой-нибудь новостройке и пишут в связи с этим (вот например)


----------



## yahooeu

[email protected] said:


> А в других городах как? Ну так, ради интереса?


Бывали и у нас такие экземпляры, но быстро пропадали.


----------



## gorkill

Kostya-81 said:


> В Кирове - аналогично. Уже несколько пользователей, которые приобрели квартиру в какой-нибудь новостройке и пишут в связи с этим (вот например)


Весело у вас :lol:


----------



## roi95

[email protected] said:


> А в других городах как? Ну так, ради интереса?


То же самое. Вот буквально последнее сообщение в саратовском форуме.



Serega212 said:


> Народ, я прошу прощения, если пишу не той теме.
> Планирую купить квартиру в новой высотке, скорее всего от шелдома. Но точно не знаю какой лучше этаж. Мне бы хотелось бы на самом верху, особенно если вид хороший, но меня больше интересуют технические аспекты, а именно:
> правда ли, что в новых высотках вода подается снизу вверх и на последних этажах могут быть проблемы с водой?
> что наверху шумят движки лифтов? хуже работате вентиляция? перебои с лифтом, и на последнем может даже течь крыша?
> Короче, есть ли какие весомые минусы для верхних этажей исходя из реалий застройки новостроек в саратове.
> инфы в инете особо нет, поэтому заранее спасибо, если кто ответит.


----------



## ambient

Есть такое. Но они также как другие форумчане приносят фото, инфу, причем эксклюзивную, в отличие от среднего юзера. Поднимают разные вопросы, как видим.


----------



## P0ezhai

У нас для этого е1 есть


----------



## Attraction

[email protected] said:


> Хех, читая казанскую ветку стал замечать, что контингент казанских форумчан все более прирастает дольщиками - в ветках "ЖК "Синяя Птица" и "ЖК "Миллениум" например. Форум набирает популярность не только среди альтруистов и любителей, но и среди новой категории пользователей тырнэта.
> 
> А в других городах как? Ну так, ради интереса?


К нам тоже частенько заходят такие личности, но мы их гоним. Форум архитектурный по большому счету, а для дольщиков есть новоседи и.т.п.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ambient said:


> Ссылку я дал. Там есть опции - переключай.


Ага, только форумов 2 штуки на русском языке в базе.:lol: e1 всяко ngs уделывает.


----------



## ambient

P0ezhai said:


> У нас для этого е1 есть


У всех есть такие сайты.


----------



## ambient

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Ага, только форумов 2 штуки на русском языке в базе.:lol: e1 всяко ngs уделывает.


Ты невнимателен. http://rankings.big-boards.com/?filter=all,RU&sort=ratio


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

я просто daily unique visitors (основной показатель) выбрал... там их всего 2.


----------



## [email protected]

ambient said:


> Есть такое. Но они также как другие форумчане приносят фото, инфу, причем эксклюзивную, в отличие от среднего юзера. Поднимают разные вопросы, как видим.


У нас из всех дольщиков буквально пару человек фотоматериалы со стройки приносит, остальные так - кто фотки просит, кто вопросы купли-продажи поднимает.


----------



## Suomi 777

[email protected] said:


> У нас из всех дольщиков буквально пару человек фотоматериалы со стройки приносит, остальные так - кто фотки просит, кто вопросы купли-продажи поднимает.


Как правило это юзеры одного вопроса


----------



## Medoed

Екатеринбург перешагнул 100 000-й рубеж:










:cheers2:


----------



## P0ezhai

Ураааааааааа!!!


----------



## xfury

Нужно его в отдельный форум двигать, выходить из Российской секции в мир.


----------



## alley cat

Medoed said:


> Екатеринбург перешагнул 100 000-й рубеж:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers2:


Знаменательное событие. :nuts: Следующий рубеж 250 000, возьмем года через три.


----------



## P0ezhai

если инфраструктурных флудеров подзадорить всякими проектиками к экспо 2020 то и через полтора года можно


----------



## yahooeu

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> а в ростове 228% не смущает?)


Самара 341, Грозный 417, Воронеж 276


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

при небольшом количестве постов всплески легче организовать.)


----------



## uralural

Пермь скоро Уфу обгонит


----------



## Attraction

RedCoppa said:


> *С 15.08 по 3.09.11г.*
> 
> Владивосток опять обходит Краснодар...


У нас тема про стадион добавилась за это время, а в табличке 0 почему-то.


----------



## Askario

НН снова включил флуд-машину.


----------



## xfury

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> а в ростове 228% не смущает?)


А что именно то смущает то?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ну "смущает" не в плохом смысле. Значит - "обращает на себя внимание".


----------



## Attraction

Askario said:


> НН снова включил флуд-машину.


Да тут весь форум - флуд-машина, у кого-то мощнее, а у кого-то наоборот


----------



## xfury

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> ну "смущает" не в плохом смысле. Значит - "обращает на себя внимание".


Вышли на доавгустовский уровень.
А так просто снова проект стадиона внимание привлек.


----------



## yahooeu

Askario said:


> НН снова включил флуд-машину.


Да ладно, обычный показатель.
Костя ещё бывает подчищает нас..


----------



## Dimas89

RedCoppa said:


> *С 15.08 по 3.09.11г.*
> 
> Владивосток опять обходит Краснодар...





yahooeu said:


> Владик жжот!!!





P0ezhai said:


> что там во владике происходит? ))





Siberian said:


> Мне тоже интересно, Мсаша в отпуск чтоли ушел?


У нас за последние 3 недели очень большое количество фоторепортажей со строек саммита. Но и нафлудили у нас тоже много- из 2301 написанных поста за период с 15.08 по 3.09 вчера Саша потер около 300.


----------



## roi95

А чё в Хабаре обсуждают,что там по тыще сообщений пишут?


----------



## glad

roi95 said:


> А чё в Хабаре обсуждают,что там по тыще сообщений пишут?


Наверное,то же самое,что и в Саратове,только на полтыще больше....


----------



## alley cat

glad said:


> Наверное,то же самое,что и в Саратове,только на полтыще больше....


По крайней мере в Саратове хоть между собой обсуждают, а ты в Хабаровске похоже сам с собой.))


----------



## glad

alley cat said:


> По крайней мере в Саратове хоть между собой обсуждают, а ты в Хабаровске похоже сам с собой.))


Ну не совсем.Мало,но есть с кем обсуждать.


----------



## ALEXEJ

glad said:


> Наверное,то же самое,что и в Саратове,только на полтыще больше....


"на полтыщи больше" - не показательно, правильнее в 2 раза больше


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Удивляет, конечно, дальневосточная "общительность".

В Тюмени почти 40 человек - а пишут почти в 10 раз меньше)


----------



## Suomi 777

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Удивляет, конечно, дальневосточная "общительность".
> 
> В Тюмени почти 40 человек - а пишут почти в 10 раз меньше)


Тюмень вообще малоактивна, хотя регион богатый, есть что обсуждать


----------



## glad

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Удивляет, конечно, дальневосточная "общительность".
> 
> В Тюмени почти 40 человек - а пишут почти в 10 раз меньше)


Это в плюс или минус Тюмени и ДВ?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

glad said:


> Это в плюс или минус Тюмени и ДВ?


Это и не плюс и не минус, просто странно)


----------



## alley cat

А где рейтинг от *RedCoppa*`ы ?


----------



## RedCoppa

alley cat said:


> А где рейтинг от *RedCoppa*`ы ?


Вечером!


----------



## @rtem

vegorv said:


> Наконец-то, спасибо.
> 
> Уфа, Челябинск,Омск и Самара менее активны чем Киров. Парадокс.


тоже удивляюсь..


----------



## Malgo_orel

Спасибо огромное, Accel!


----------



## Contr

Пацаны с Перми молодчаги, раньше "одним Gorkillом" существовали, сейчас стали самой прогрессирующей веткой :cheers:


----------



## RedCoppa

C 15.09.11 по 1.10.11

Пермь сделала Омск...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

в таблицу RedCoppa еще бы добавить количество активных пользователей (которые сможет посчитать Accel - если со времени последнего отчета счетчик сообщений увеличился, значит пользователь - активный).


----------



## Star2007

Accel, респект! kay:


----------



## W-Hawk

Владивосток снова в норме после августовской/сентябрьской зачистки.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург сбавил темп, 1469 сообщений, и это после постоянных в районе 2 тысяч.

RedCoppa и Accel, спасибо!


----------



## Askario

Что-то Ростов разошёлся. Это метро?


----------



## @rtem

О, мы в создании тем разошлись))


----------



## ambient

В Ростове решили строить метро?


----------



## roi95

Решают.


----------



## ambient

Форумчане или на оф уровне что есть?


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01

На самом деле в заголовке поста серьёзная неточность. За прошедшие три месяца в инкубаторе произошли серьёзные изменения. Почти все дальневосточные темы (кроме одной из почти самого дна раздела) вынесены в региональный раздел. Туда же отправились несколько дальневосточных фото-тем Но сути дела это не меняет, так что в этой статистики считаем всех инкубаторских и приравненных к ним дальневосточников.

По идее начало квартала было вчера, но у меня форс-мажор: +20 и солнечно. Для октябрьского Новосибирска это - повод вместо сидения на форуме заняться на природе чем-нибудь вредным для печени. Но состояние форума вчера зафикировал честно.

*Итак, топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 12:00 МСК 01.10.2011*

Представлено 42 региона России (+2) плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. Новички: Тамбов и Чукотка. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Ижевск и Республика Удмуртия		1506/12	602/7[/B]
2	Тула и Тульская область			1012/8	26/0
[B]3	Ставрополь и Ставропольский край	942/5	529/1[/B]
4	Ярославль и Ярославская область		836/8	28/1
5	Абакан и Республика Хакасия		821/6	10/0
[B]6	Петропавловск-Камчатский и область	508/3	98/1[/B]
[B]7	Белгород и Белгородская область		449/4	164/1[/B]
8	Мурманск и Мурманская область		410/3	22/0
[B]9	Оренбург и Оренбургская область		386/3	124/1[/B]
10	Калининград и Калининградская область	314/5	68/0
11	Владимир и Владимирская область		290/3	3/0
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область		279/6	72/3
[B]13	Екатеринбург и Свердловская область	246/1	153/0[/B]
14	Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий-Эл	213/1	27/0
15	Региональные и несортированные		204/5	83/1
16	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия		177/2	56/0
[B]17	Южно-Сахалинск и Сахалинская область	161/1	93/0[/B]
18	Томск и Томская область			126/2	23/0
19	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область		116/1	40/0
20	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан		101/4	80/2

Жирным цветом выделены регионы, в которых трафик превышает 1 пост в день в среднем. Изменения мест в "Топ-20" не отслеживал, ибо нефиг. 
Для правильного сравнения с двухнедельной статистикой по "большим" нужно помнить, что тут интервал 3 месяца и цифры прироста надо делить на 6.

Из активных регионов нужно внимательно посмотреть на Ижевск. Если сохранят хороший темп ещё квартал то можно подумать об обособлении. Пока рано. Сейчас у них прирост +600, но квартал назад было меньше 100, два квартала назад - меньше 50. То же касается и остальных лидеров списка. Пример остановившихся веток Алексина, Ярославля и Хакасии у нас есть. 

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было ни одного поста за 3 месяца:


Code:


[I]регион 		- ответов/тем[/I]
Кызыл и Республика Тува		85/1
Владикавказ и Северная Осетия 	43/2
Рязань и Рязанская область	40/1
Липецк и Липецкая область	14/2
Иваново и Ивановская область	13/1
Вологда и Вологодская область	8/1
Курск и Курская область		6/1
Псков и Псковская область	5/2
Архангельск и Арх. область	1/1

[/QUOTE]
Многие из этого списка замолчали уже очень давно.


----------



## roi95

ambient said:


> Форумчане или на оф уровне что есть?


Ну губер местный там у них суетится в расчёте на федеральное финансирование. Что получится-хз. Исходя из российских реалий метро быстрее построят в Грозном,чем в Ростове.


----------



## Attraction

Krosh said:


> Из активных регионов нужно внимательно посмотреть на Ижевск.


А на Ставрополь не нужно?:evil:


----------



## @rtem

Krosh said:


> *Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*


Спасибо!


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Ну губер местный там у них суетится в расчёте на федеральное финансирование. Что получится-хз. Исходя из российских реалий метро быстрее построят в Грозном,чем в Ростове.


:lol: Это точно.


----------



## vegorv

Ярославль с Тулой замолчали, в Москву чтоли все уехали?

А Ижевск пора в Поволжье перекидывать. Ставрополь одним юзером живет.


----------



## westernzoom222

vegorv said:


> Ставрополь одним юзером живет.


Тут несогласен, нас 2 активных, и еще человека 3-4 редко бывают. 
Да и как я понял из переписки с соседями из Ростова и Краснодара их выделяли когда там было по 1-2 человека. А тут на те, давай 10 человек и чтобы постили каждый день.


----------



## Attraction

vegorv said:


> А Ижевск пора в Поволжье перекидывать.


Настолько же пора, насколько Ставрополь в Юг.



vegorv said:


> Ставрополь одним юзером живет.


А Ижевск пятьюдесятью?:bash:


----------



## @rtem

Attraction said:


> Настолько же пора, насколько Ставрополь в Юг.


Согласен! Даешь объединение Ставрополя с Югом, а Удмуртию с Поволжьем!))


----------



## Malgo_orel

Нет, конечно Ставрополь, как и Ижевск пока рано. Сегодня чуть позже покажу и докажу почему!


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург сбавил темп, 1469 сообщений, и это после постоянных в районе 2 тысяч.


вообще видно,что в сравнении с первой половиной месяца наоборот прибавл +23%


----------



## Attraction

Malgo_orel said:


> Сегодня чуть позже покажу и докажу почему!


...иии...


----------



## Malgo_orel

Attraction said:


> ...иии...


Готовлю, есть фотографии, но не могу найти некоторые. Как найду - сразу выложу!


----------



## westernzoom222

Malgo_orel said:


> Готовлю, есть фотографии, но не могу найти некоторые. Как найду - сразу выложу!


Давай помогу найти фото (если конечно это фото Ставрополя или связаны со ставропольскими ветками). Ставропольские ветки я знаю лучше всех :lol:


----------



## Malgo_orel

^^ Писал, думая немного о другой теме. Поэтому написал какую-то глупость  Щас, всё будет!


----------



## @rtem

ну вот...


----------



## gorkill

... какая интрига!


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


>


по общему количеству постов на SSC смотрю я до сих пор на втром месте,скоро 20 тыс праздновать буду! :cheers:
Хотя Борода догоняет


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Спасибо, Accel! Super job


----------



## Malgo_orel

*Альтернативная статистика по инкубатору за период 04.07.11 - 04.10.2011*










За обозримый период появился один новый регион - Тамбов! Ижевск и Ставрополь показали огромный рост! Ещё один такой 3-х месячный период - и можно их запускать в свой подфорум!


----------



## alley cat

Malgo_orel said:


> *Альтернативная статистика по инкубатору за период 04.07.11 - 04.10.2011*


Спасибо! Отличная работа.

Ярославль упал очень сильно.


----------



## AutoUnion

А чё Н. Тагил вообще делает в инкубаторе?


----------



## xfury

А это загадка этого форума. А главное почему его так упорно не хотят переносить.


----------



## P0ezhai

и при этом есть ещё одна тема про нижний тагил в Екатеринбургской секции


----------



## Contr

Да, самостоятельности Тагил никакой не несет, максимум, Кот, регулярно дополняет тему


----------



## @rtem

P0ezhai said:


> хде ты столь нафлудил?


уж никак не хотел твоего первого места забирать, поверь..:lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

а я на первом еще ни разу не был. я мало пишу.


----------



## Accel

Насчет мало-много:

Наиболее активные юзеры по приросту постов за последний отчетный период:


*@rtem* (Самара) - 497
*xfury* (РнД) - 466
*alley cat* (Екб) - 449
*glad* (Хбр) - 429
*P0ezhai* (Екб) - 385
*vegorv* (НН) - 370
*yahooeu* (НН) - 351
*SK163* (Самара) - 290
*JohnFlint1985* (-) - 289
*roi95* (Саратов) - 273


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> *"Как замедлились на МСТ, наверное думают, как воткнуть шпиль!"*, "Только что на КФ прошел чувак с ведром раствора! Работают!", "А где в Терминале вход в метро?", "Какая же отстойная отделка на Империи!", *"Почему не строят 92-этажку???"*, "Ах, как жаль, что не стали строить БР!", "Какие отстойные стекла на %towername1%, не то что на %towername2%", "А как дела у Шарда?", *"Подскажите ссылку на камеры"* ну и фото: *"Сити, вид из деревни Верхние Дрищи"*, *"КФ, снято на ходу с Нижнего Кукуева"* и т.д. и т.п.


У... какой наивный. От части (всё что я выделил) имеет место быть - оно и есть. 
(если свою глупость вырубить - это понять легко, а если трудно - можно и дальше продолжать со мной спорить.)

Я до сих пор не понимаю, почему АльМакс не стирает ничего - видно у человека нет времени совсем. 
А если и начнут стирать, то посты поплывут.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ хм...я вроде не много пишу.


----------



## Accel

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я до сих пор не понимаю, почему АльМакс не стирает ничего - видно у человека нет времени совсем.


Ебуржская секция создана в первую очередь для Ебуржцев, и если отдельным москвичам не нравится характер постов, то, может, это их личные проблемы, м? Они могут создать ветку "Строительство в Ебурге" и обновлять ее раз в год: и Ебуржцы сыты, и Евразия 99911 цел


----------



## @rtem

P0ezhai said:


> а я на первом еще ни разу не был. я мало пишу.





Accel said:


> [*]*P0ezhai* (Екб) - 385


ага, если ты мало, то другие вообще просто читают..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> Ебуржская секция создана в первую очередь для Ебуржцев, и если отдельным москвичам не нравится характер постов, то, может, это их личные проблемы, м?


Личные проблемы? 
О каких проблемах ты говоришь, если проблема сидит в вас - вы слишком много говорите не по делу, превращая темы в балаган. (как у себя, так и в чайной)

А модераторы обязаны стирать весь хлам, который не имеет смысла и отношения к теме. Пустая болтовня о стёклышках, о лестницах... 

У нас же всё нормально, точно так же, как и в разлеле СП - там xerx всё стирает. У нас Мухин и Кот - чисто в Московском разделе и в СП. 

*У вас же всё слюни текут, что у Кота, что у Поезжая - "ой, мы лучшие" "ой, да мы крутые - Москву обогнали" *

Может отделить Екатеринбург отдельно? Вывести его из Российского раздела? - пусть посидят.

*Так что, флудилкой раздел был - он им и останется.*


----------



## Demisgr77

Нет, он не флудилка. Это форум, а не сми. И Ебург самый активный из всех это факт.
(Если 10млн. чел москвы поделить на ихнее кол постов то будет в 10 раз меньше чем в Екб)


----------



## Accel

raisonnable said:


> Обычно это всё оперативно удаляется. У вас же порой нужно отмотать страницы три назад, чтобы найти последний апдейт.


Тем, кто мониторит московскую ветку не набегами, а регулярно, всё это прочитать удается еще до удаления  Другое дело, что и лично у меня оно какого-то отвращения не вызывает, странно, что жители столиц так нетерпимы к флуду


----------



## P0ezhai

raisonnable said:


> Обычно это всё оперативно удаляется. У вас же порой нужно отмотать страницы три назад, чтобы найти последний апдейт.


ссыль дай для примера на такую тему. Где 3 последних страницы без единого апдейта и с болтовней не по теме. Только не из пельменной.


ЗЫ Евразия хватит уже злится на ебург.. ну больше у нас постов и больше. смирись. ты ничего с этим поделать не сможешь. 
А постов так много нафлудили инфраструктурщики. ибо у нас открыли кусок ЕКАДа и обломали нас с одной станцией метро


----------



## raisonnable

Accel said:


> Тем, кто мониторит московскую ветку не набегами, а регулярно, всё это прочитать удается еще до удаления  Другое дело, что и лично у меня оно какого-то отвращения не вызывает, странно, что жители столиц так нетерпимы к флуду


Ну это да, бывает к сожалению, особенно в последнее время, в связи с наплывом каких-то непонятных юзеров:nuts:

*P0ezhai*, я написал порой. Искать что-то лень, но справедливости ради стоит заметить, что сейчас флуда стало на порядок меньше:cheers:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Demisgr77 said:


> И Ебург самый активный из всех это факт.


Активен в пустой болтовне - *это факт*.

...*
*

Самый активный - при *128* темах, против *456*. :bash: :lol: 










Флудилкой были, есть и будете ею. :bash:


----------



## roi95

Евразия,у тя чё половое созревание в критической форме проходит что ли? Успокоиться всё не можешь.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ну раз х-ню несут мне в ответ -пусть это получают. 
Может и догадаются, о чём я им хочу сказать.


----------



## Attraction

Demisgr77 said:


> Нет, он не флудилка. Это форум, а не сми. И Ебург самый активный из всех это факт.
> (Если 10млн. чел москвы поделить на ихнее кол постов то будет в 10 раз меньше чем в Екб)


Только ты забыл упомянуть, что их секция в разы информативнее, чем ваша. 
Очень странные у вас ценности. Посмотрите на свой форум, как на продукт внешнего пользования. Так вот чем больше там пустой болтовни, тем хуже его качество. Количество постов не может являться главенствующим показателем.


----------



## P0ezhai

Если бы Екат был неудобным для внешнего форума его бы не смотрели в том же колличестве что и фотосекцию


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Attraction said:


> Очень странные у вас ценности.


У них нет ценностей - они не знают что такое Инфо. 
Я очень рад за вашу Исеть, но не травите ею душу... (а то сейчас начнётся тут...)

Главная ценность - участников много - каждый обязан болтать. hno:


----------



## P0ezhai

После сегодняшнего дня я очень дорожу нашей секцией! Отличных людей в ней много. И не советую тебе, никита, о ней плохо высказываться, а то разозлится могу


----------



## Accel

> Посмотрите на свой форум, как на продукт внешнего пользования.


Зачем? Форум - не коммерческий продукт на продажу. Форум живет благодаря тем, кто в него привносит, а не тем, кто мониторит (грош цена последним).
Здесь у пишущих одна мотивация - реакция аудитории. Не будет реакции - не будут и писать, зачем, ради чего? Это не новостной канал и местные писатели не получают за свои отчеты и фотки зарплаты.
Почему в Ебурге пишут много, а в других городах меньше? Я не знаю, этому нет видимых предпосылок. Вероятно, так сложилось случайно, но убежден в том, что пишут много потому, что когда-то раскрутились и теперь этот процесс сам себя поддерживает. Будут люто чистить, оставляя лишь сухие отчеты - и ресурс сдуется ни смотря не на какие стройки.
Тем страннее претензии к форуму со стороны. "Малоинформативно" и т.п. Это также, как я бы ввалился в какую-нибудь иногороднюю секцию и стал кричать, скажем, что фоток мало, слазайте, мол, и сфоткайте то и это с такого-то ракурса. "А ты кто такой? Иди сам и сфоткай!" - примерно такой будет ответ, и вполне резонно.



> Количество постов не может являться главенствующим показателем.


Никто с этим, думаю, не спорит. Не стоит относиться к этой статистике излишне серьезно, все цифры приведены just for lulz, очередная писькомерка, не имеющая смысла и не влияющая ни на что, такая же, как и мерянье этажами, зданиями, бюджетами и др., тсрщина чистой воды


----------



## Evrasia 99911

P0ezhai said:


> а то разозлится могу


Да я и не сомневался...


----------



## roi95

Чёт в этот раз не было краснокопповской статистики.


----------



## P0ezhai

а толку? асселевская информативнее и выходит так же


----------



## roi95

Ну как-то привычно же.


----------



## Accel

Статистики много не бывает


----------



## @rtem

roi95 said:


> Чёт в этот раз не было краснокопповской статистики.


а разве у него не один раз в месяц по 1 числам?


----------



## roi95

@rtem said:


> а разве у него не один раз в месяц по 1 числам?


Два раза 1 и 15 числа.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> , странно, что жители столиц так нетерпимы к флуду


да,сложно себе предствить в ебургской секции такой вот пост от модератора



xerx said:


> *exxes*, рекомендую тебе писать реже и меньше. Очень уж ты понижаешь уровень дискуссии.


а ведь *Хегх* совершенно прав.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

в чужую секцию со своим модером не лезут.


----------



## flatron

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> в чужую секцию со своим модером не лезут.


разумеется. Просто факт.



P0ezhai said:


> А постов так много нафлудили инфраструктурщики. ибо у нас открыли кусок ЕКАДа


помнится пару мес назад,когда у нас открыли последний и самый сложный кусок КАДА(за 100 млрд),в питерской секции на эту тему то ли 1 то ли 2 поста было Не знаю хорошо уж это или плохо


----------



## Kogan

flatron said:


> да,сложно себе предствить в ебургской секции такой вот пост от модератора
> а ведь *Хегх* совершенно прав.


Accel выше хорошо расписал на эту тему.
У вас Хегх сам раздел консервирует, его право, модератор.


----------



## vegorv

flatron said:


> помнится пару мес назад,когда у нас открыли последний и самый сложный кусок КАДА(за 100 млрд),в питерской секции на эту тему то ли 1 то ли 2 поста было Не знаю хорошо уж это или плохо


нормально

чего ж тогда обсуждать, если не значимые для города инфраструктурные объекты?


----------



## flatron

vegorv said:


> чего ж тогда обсуждать, если не значимые для города инфраструктурные объекты?


писал уже,что вся инфраструктура в Питере обсуждается на другом более крупном именно ИНФРАСТРУКТУРНОМ форуме.


----------



## Askario

Наличие других форумов не должно волновать SSC.


----------



## P0ezhai

flatron said:


> да,сложно себе предствить в ебургской секции такой вот пост от модератора


Дак у нас Александр - отличный мужик  Дружелюбный и веселый :cheers: 
И вобще атмосфера у нас суперская :banana:


----------



## flatron

^^вроде с этим никто и не спорит. Атмосфера хорошая.
Просто не стоит сравнивать количество постов у себя и в московской секции,это совершенно разные вещи.


----------



## Accel

flatron said:


> Просто не стоит сравнивать количество постов у себя и в московской секции,это совершенно разные вещи.


Фокус в том, что постоянно пытаемся сравнивать эти "разные вещи", как раз, не мы, а ты и еще пара форумчан.
Мы сравниваем количество, и только, и ни разу не позиционируем количество как отражение еще чего бы то ни было.
Хочешь сравнить качество? Только в путь! :cheers: Введи критерии, оцифруй, посчитай, запости, все только спасибо скажут


----------



## Accel

Добавлю еще 2 отчета в стандартный пакет "Топ юзеров и тредов по приросту за период".


----------



## alley cat

Accel said:


> Добавлю еще 2 отчета в стандартный пакет.
> 
> Топ юзеров и тредов по приросту за период.
> 
> Приведены данные за III квартал.


Вот такую бы таблицу, только без учета постов в разделе "Остальное".


----------



## msasha_65

alley cat said:


> Вот такую бы таблицу, только без учета постов в разделе "Остальное".


*glad* бы всё равно остался на первом месте.  Причём с о-огромным отрывом от остальных.

Он ведь в "остальном" вообще не светится, и практически все его посты - в профильных ветках Форума (в основном - в Хабаровском разделе)


----------



## W-Hawk

*glad* и *Black Diamond* пишут много, но по делу. Этакие "положительные флудеры".


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики.

Общее количество сообщений.

100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011*


----------



## xfury

За год 500 тыщ.


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> За год 500 тыщ.


Разгоняемся.


----------



## roi95

А предыдущие 500 тысяч были за 1,5 года.


----------



## Ysh

миллион триста, очень медленно растем, за италией не угонимся


----------



## Extra Tall

А за Польшей и подавно, предлагаю совершить массовое самоубийство


----------



## W-Hawk

Только недавно заметил, сколько сообщений в польской секции и был удивлён. Во дают!


----------



## alley cat

Кругленькая цифра в Поволжье. :cheers2:


----------



## [email protected]

alley cat said:


> Кругленькая цифра в Поволжье. :cheers2:


D_O округлил цифирь


----------



## roi95

О_о


----------



## Askario

А ведь с Сибирью ноздря в ноздрю 100 набрали, а теперь соотношение 180-140.


----------



## roi95

Да и Урал недалеко был,а щас уже почти в 2 раза позади.


----------



## coth

17 октября по Европе


----------



## AutoUnion

Ха,:lol: Литва за 3 месяца 27 сообщений родила! А один " оранжевый Сабонис" в российской чайной в 10 раз больше накатал 

А Россия тем временем стала №-2 в Европе по сообщениям :banana:


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> А Россия тем временем стала №-2 в Европе по сообщениям :banana:


А Италия,Испания и ещё там кто-то это уже не Европа?


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> А Италия,Испания и ещё там кто-то это уже не Европа?


Они уже в отстающих!


----------



## Malgo_orel

roi95 said:


> А Италия,Испания и ещё там кто-то это уже не Европа?


Он имел ввиду по росту сообщений, имхо.
А почему Украину до сих пор не выделили? Постов у них побольше будет, чем у некоторых стран.


----------



## xfury

Кстати да, Сербов и Хорватов то выделили. Ну может наши соседи и сами не захотели.


----------



## Accel

К слову о соседях. Несколько показателей по их секции.


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Ну может наши соседи и сами не захотели.


Не захотели :lol: Не предложили им ................пока


----------



## Medoed

Инкубатор перевалил за 10 000 сообщений.


----------



## Krosh

Medoed said:


> Инкубатор перевалил за 10 000 сообщений.


С ним это часто бывает.


----------



## P0ezhai

послебриговый понос


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Полностью оправдываешь свой аватар :lol:


----------



## Siberian

P0ezhai said:


> послебриговый понос


Самоирония, зачет ))


----------



## alley cat

*Екатеринбург* - 107 000 сообщений. :cheers: Начали обгонять города на круг так сказать. 

*RedCoppa*, не забывай пожалуйста в этот раз свою табличку нарисовать.


----------



## RedCoppa

alley cat said:


> *Екатеринбург* - 107 000 сообщений. :cheers: Начали обгонять города на круг так сказать.
> 
> *RedCoppa*, не забывай пожалуйста в этот раз свою табличку нарисовать.


Помню. После 24:00 по *нашему времени* ждите.


----------



## RedCoppa

*C 1.10 по 1.11.2011г.*

Рост и падения месяца...


----------



## yahooeu

Спасибо!
Киров и Самара скоро подтянутся в 15 самых активных


----------



## SK163

*RedCoppa*, спасибо!!

На форуме осеннее обострение:cheers:


----------



## flatron

непонятно только почему цифры за месяц сравниваются с цифрами за полмесяца? :nuts:


----------



## SK163

flatron said:


> непонятно только почему цифры за месяц сравниваются с цифрами за полмесяца? :nuts:


Серьезно? А я думаю, что такие везде проценты бешеные:nuts:


----------



## @rtem

yahooeu said:


> Спасибо!
> Киров и Самара скоро подтянутся в 15 самых активных


там еще далековато...


----------



## roi95

@rtem said:


> там еще далековато...


Ну ты же постараешься? Правда?


----------



## Accel

В последнее время забугорные модеры попросили сделать статистики своих секций, в связи с чем пришлось перевести заголовки на буржуйский, т.к. поддерживать локализованные заголовки геморно. Надеюсь, ни у кого проблем с пониманием значений колонок не возникнет. Найденные ошибки перевода, впрочем, приветствуются 

Для начала, полумесячный дайджест:


----------



## P0ezhai

инфраструктурщики всея руси проигрывают нашим инфраструктурщикам. Скорои тематические форумы и фотосекцию отпехаем


----------



## Accel

Статистика за октябрь:

По разделам:


----------



## Accel

Октябрь по тредам:



















*Две новых таблички:*

*Наибольшее количество постов за период.* Ебуржский метропонос.










*Рейтинг по количеству приобщившихся юзеров.*


----------



## P0ezhai

антисексуалистический тред за сутки набрал свои 397 постов, а не за месяц


----------



## Accel

@rtem said:


> Активно - это какой критерий?


В данном случае это значит, что в теме есть хотя бы 1 новый пост за 3 последних месяца.


----------



## roi95

RedCoppa said:


> Если не трудно посмотри что я не смог сделать отчет 15 числа, вот по факту и предоставил цифры.


Ну тогда надо было сравнивать эти 30 дней с прошлыми 30 днями,а не с 15-ю.


----------



## RedCoppa

roi95 said:


> Ну тогда надо было сравнивать эти 30 дней с прошлыми 30 днями,а не с 15-ю.


Точно, как-то не подумал. 

Реально в прошлом месяце завал на работе был, плюс машина на сервисе зависла, да еще и выдернули в Москву. Никак не успел сделать статистику.


----------



## flatron

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Тебе перевести?


мы вроде в российской секции.


----------



## P0ezhai

ассель же обьяснил


----------



## @rtem

Accel said:


> В данном случае это значит, что в теме есть хотя бы 1 новый пост за 3 последних месяца.


ух.. это надо исправлять у нас


----------



## Accel

*Российские юзеры в топ-200 SSC по зачтеным постам на сегодня:*

1. *Barragon* - 70,864
...
66. *Boroda MCMXXCII* - 18,304
67. *Siberian* - 18,112
...
100. *TRAM_space *- 16,166
...
114. *AirPlaY* - 15,332
...
131. *alley cat* - 14,609
...
138. *xfury* - 14,238
...
144. *glad *- 14,101
...
146. *coth *- 13,938
...
161. *flatron *- 13,362
...
195. *Evrasia 99911* - 12,015
...
200. *Ancient capital* - 11,979


----------



## P0ezhai

я надеюсь ты это не программкой искал?


----------



## Accel

нэт)


----------



## SK163

> *1. Barragon - 70,864*


Как так можно столько набрать?:nuts:


----------



## alley cat

SK163 said:


> Как так можно столько набрать?:nuts:


Очень просто.  Хвали все с подряд фотки в фотосекции , как делает это вот этот товарищ *christos-greece* - *54,015* сообщений. Быстро наберешь.


----------



## Accel

Баррагон - модератор. Неужто могли такого же флудера модером выбрать?


----------



## [email protected]

Accel said:


> Баррагон - модератор. Неужто могли такого же флудера модером выбрать?


Так может комментил все по теме?


----------



## Siberian

Да уж, Баррагон наверное живет на форуме )) 
Хотя первый раз этот ник слышу.

Сам хочу признать, что отдаю форуму больше времени, чем хотелось бы, прогнозирую уже в следующем году заметное падение в этом рейтинге (и слава богу  ).
Просто форум уже не тот что раньше, а я, в большинстве своем, тут как бы по привычке уделяю ему свое время. Здесь уже нет того, ради чего я тут появился, собственно.


----------



## Accel

Siberian said:


> Сам хочу признать, что отдаю форуму больше времени, чем хотелось бы, прогнозирую уже в следующем году заметное падение в этом рейтинге (и слава богу  ).
> Просто форум уже не тот что раньше, а я, в большинстве своем, тут как бы по привычке уделяю ему свое время.


Жаль!


----------



## Siberian

Я же не сказал, что ухожу! )) Просто в последнее время понял, что надо завязывать с интернетом, меньше тут обитать.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> *Российские юзеры в топ-200 SSC по зачтеным постам на сегодня:*
> 195. *Evrasia 99911* - 12,015


Спасибо, Accel. 

Правда, я никуда не спешу, я имею в виду свои посты, но даже и не думал, что я в 200-ке. Нужно будет подправить число постов.


----------



## roi95

SK163 said:


> Как так можно столько набрать?:nuts:


Ну ваш Артём недалеко ушёл. Лет через 10 перегонит Баррагона.


----------



## gorkill

Siberian said:


> Я же не сказал, что ухожу! )) Просто в последнее время понял, что надо завязывать с интернетом, меньше тут обитать.


Меня посещают те же мысли.


----------



## P0ezhai

слава те хоспади что меня подобные озарения еще в школьном возрасте посетили


----------



## Accel

убираю из десятки топ-постеров
дорого


----------



## @rtem

flatron said:


> что-то я начал уже больше Поезжая писать,дурной признак


... я пока еще держусь..hno:


----------



## Accel

Динамика:

(условно) первый дивизион:










второй:










третий:


----------



## Teamsky

Интересные графики, спасибо Accel. Владивосток с Самарой и Ростовом-на -Дону рванули)


----------



## flatron

по графику такое ощущение,что у Новосиба общее количество постов снизилось.


----------



## @rtem

Teamsky said:


> Интересные графики, спасибо Accel. Владивосток с Самарой и Ростовом-на -Дону рванули)


Октябрь у нас интересный был))


----------



## Accel

flatron said:


> по графику такое ощущение,что у Новосиба общее количество постов снизилось.


Политические ветки выпилили.


----------



## Siberian

Accel said:


> Политические ветки выпилили.


У Новосиба не было политических веток.


----------



## Accel

Siberian said:


> У Новосиба не было политических веток.


Посмотрел. Действительно. Дело в теме "Летопись нашего города", которая на момент сбора статистики на форуме почему-то отсутствовала.


----------



## P0ezhai

а что случилось с середины августа, до середины сентября? у всех бурный рост был. Участок явно выделяется


----------



## Accel

P0ezhai said:


> а что случилось с середины августа, до середины сентября? у всех бурный рост был. Участок явно выделяется


Это не рост, а неравномерность шкалы абсцисс (я был в отпуске и интервал получился больше остальных). 

ЗЫ Если кто подскажет, как сделать в экселе чтоб горизонтальные засечки шли не равномерно, а согласно значениям по оси, в следующий раз сделаю более правильно


----------



## RedCoppa

Улетаю в Москву, статистика сегодня:

*С 1.12 по 13.12.11г.*

Минуса в Ебурге и Уфе, политика она такая...

Иркутск 100%.


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Фигасе НиНо втопил. Разрыв с казанской веткой все больше и больше :badnews:


----------



## flatron

[email protected] said:


> ^^ Фигасе НиНо втопил. Разрыв с казанской веткой все больше и больше


ага и это по сути за 12 дней,было бы 15,наверное был бы 2500 постов


----------



## Victor90

[email protected] said:


> ^^ Фигасе НиНо втопил. Разрыв с казанской веткой все больше и больше


^^



RedCoppa said:


> политика она такая...


----------



## Suomi 777

Модератора очень не хватает НиНо


----------



## xfury

Владивосток тоже темп набрал неплохой.


----------



## yahooeu

Suomi 777 said:


> Модератора очень не хватает НиНо


У нас Костя модератор.


А про политику у нас не так уж и много писали.
Не более 100 постов.


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> А про политику у нас не так уж и много писали.
> Не более 100 постов.


...в день.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> ...в день.


в час.


----------



## Suomi 777

В остальном всегда будет пара-тройка кандидатов на выделение. Растет форум


----------



## @rtem

ZZZ Top said:


> Артём,3300 постов за пол года. Ты тут живешь,или может вас там не один человек? Мне год понадобился.


ну пару часиков в день трачу тут...hno:


----------



## Accel

Aleksandr55 said:


> *Accel,* спасибо за стату
> 
> А топ 100 юзеров по регионам будет?


Кому надо - пишите в личку.


----------



## Aleksandr55

Статистика по Москве от *Accel*


----------



## Accel

ZZZ Top said:


> Артём,3300 постов за пол года. Ты тут живешь,или может вас там не один человек? Мне год понадобился.


У нас есть писатели и покруче 

За полгода:
*alley cat* - 3 716
*P0ezhai* - 3 958
*Black_Diamond* - 4 325
*xfury* - 4 891
*glad* - 5 586


----------



## xfury

А главное большая часть по делу 

И вообще пока без работ сидел проперло меня. Нужно темпы сбрасыватЬ.


----------



## ZZZ Top

^^ Ну это все люди бывалые,опытные. А Артем с июля на форуме.
Да и почему hno: ,Артем? Я же не говорю,что это плохо. Ты же не в чайных х...м груши околачиваешь,в основном все по темам.


----------



## elto

где вы всё это берёте..


----------



## xfury

Что берем? Сообщения? Так фото, новости и дискуссии.


----------



## elto

нет, статистику. кто, сколько, где, за какой период..


----------



## xfury

elto said:


> нет, статистику. кто, сколько, где, за какой период..


Ну за это Accelу спасибо, колоссальную работу проделал. Впрочем 
это может любой, у кого голова на месте и руки из правильного места растут.


----------



## elto

xfury said:


> Ну за это Accelу спасибо, колоссальную работу проделал. Впрочем
> это может любой, у кого голова на месте и руки из правильного места растут.


не, ну тут есть какой-то инструмент на сайте или же это нужен постоянный мониторинг? вот как узнать кол-во постов от того или иного юзера в конкретных топике\секции\разделе?


----------



## @rtem

ZZZ Top said:


> ^^ Ну это все люди бывалые,опытные. А Артем с июля на форуме.
> Да и почему hno: ,Артем? Я же не говорю,что это плохо. Ты же не в чайных х...м груши околачиваешь,в основном все по темам.


ага, если бы я еще не был модером на одном достаточно популярном сайте в своей тематике...


----------



## @rtem

elto said:


> не, ну тут есть какой-то инструмент на сайте или же это нужен постоянный мониторинг? вот как узнать кол-во постов от того или иного юзера в конкретных топике\секции\разделе?


тоже, кстати интересно очень..


----------



## ZZZ Top

elto said:


> не, ну тут есть какой-то инструмент на сайте или же это нужен постоянный мониторинг? вот как узнать кол-во постов от того или иного юзера в конкретных топике\секции\разделе?


Напротив каждой темы в секциях есть число постов в ней. Кликни по нему и все будет. Ну и калькулятор нужен.


----------



## ZZZ Top

Вот сейчас показывает,что в теме "Статистика форума" из 2895 постов 10 от *elto*.
Разобрались?


----------



## elto

ZZZ Top said:


> Вот сейчас показывает,что в теме "Статистика форума" из 2895 постов 10 от *elto*.
> Разобрались?


да-да.. более того, втянулся прямо таки :lol:


----------



## @rtem

да тут просто памятник нужно ставить.. это же столько перелопатить нужно... я думал, что как то проще можно..


----------



## ZZZ Top

elto said:


> да-да.. более того, втянулся прямо таки :lol:


Более того,можно заново все посмотреть,что написал. Посожалеть или поржать. 
Рад,что помог.




@rtem said:


> да тут просто памятник нужно ставить.. это же столько перелопатить нужно... я думал, что как то проще можно..


Может и можно,более опытные подскажут.


----------



## KLoun

elto said:


> не, ну тут есть какой-то инструмент на сайте или же это нужен постоянный мониторинг? вот как узнать кол-во постов от того или иного юзера в конкретных топике\секции\разделе?


*Accel* для КГБ ФСБ сводки активности готовит, заодно и тут публикует.


----------



## Demisgr77

в аське за час можно несколько тысяч набрать, так что если обшаться здесь как в чате то можно запросто набратья.


----------



## roi95

Bassik said:


> Это ж сколько тут надо сидеть, хотя он 2004 года регистрации
> Причём почти 1/4 часть жизни на форуме, с 19 лет на форуме щас 26 :lol: Всю молодость тут просидел :nuts:
> Не ну 71 тыс. меседжей это круто


Если вот такими темпами писать,то можно и большее количество постов настрогать.


----------



## P0ezhai

Я так же делал иногда


----------



## Suomi 777

За это предупреждают в международке


----------



## elto

Suomi 777 said:


> Пользователь *Barragon* написал более *71000* сообщений
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=17963


Total Posts: 71,420
Posts Per Day: 27.79
норм, чо


----------



## @rtem

О! Тагил скинули в Екат!


----------



## alley cat

@rtem said:


> О! Тагил скинули в Екат!


Это рано или поздно должно было случится. Хотя у нас там и местные строительные темы малоактивны, а тагильская тем более там никому не нужна будет. В инкубаторе она жила за счет интереса к ней представителей из других регионов, чего не будет в Екатеринбургской секции.


----------



## uralural

Весь Ёбург обратно в инкубатор)))


----------



## vartal

uralural said:


> Весь Ёбург обратно в инкубатор)))


Может лучше Пермь? А? Как предложение?


----------



## Siberian

^^ Или Москву


----------



## mr. MyXiN

^^ Или Барнаул :troll:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Надоели! 

- Всю Россию в инкубатор! :troll:


----------



## Sicmaggot

Россию раскидать по европе :troll:


----------



## Kogan

Sicmaggot said:


> Россию раскидать по европе :troll:


А в какую часть европы вы закинете Владивосток с Хабаровском? :lol:


----------



## elto

в дальневосточную европу


----------



## RedCoppa

С 1.01 по 15.01.12г.

Новогодние и Рождественские заморозки на форуме...


----------



## elto

а что означает крайний правый столбец?


----------



## Askario

Что-то НН и Владик умереннее вышли 



elto said:


> а что означает крайний правый столбец?


НЯП, в % к предыдущему периоду.


----------



## elto

Askario said:


> Что-то НН и Владик умереннее вышли
> 
> 
> НЯП, в % к предыдущему периоду.


т.е. процент прироста к предыдущему приросту, которого в данной таблице нет?


----------



## SK163

Пермь уверенно обгоняет Саратов


----------



## Sicmaggot

Екб вторая столица?


----------



## flatron

^^почему вторая?
Докатились,Киров уже больше Питера пишет!


----------



## Askario

elto said:


> т.е. процент прироста к предыдущему приросту, которого в данной таблице нет?


Да.



flatron said:


> Докатились,Киров уже больше Питера пишет!


Значит, агента Инкстайла удачно заслали


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Что за агент?


----------



## beaver-hero

пользователь *Inkstyle* жил в Кирове, сейчас живёт и работает в Ленобласти, насколько я понял. Почему удачно заслали - не понял


----------



## Sicmaggot

И почему агент? Он даже не офицер, просто сержант.


----------



## vartal

SK163 said:


> Пермь уверенно обгоняет Саратов


Это они наверно за свой баннер так активно агитировали. :lol:


----------



## uralural

ага) обсуждение баннера было бурным))


----------



## Krosh

SK163 said:


> Пермь уверенно обгоняет Саратов


А смысл? :lol:


----------



## bus driver

Тюмень "умирает"


----------



## Suomi 777

SK163 said:


> Пермь уверенно обгоняет Саратов


А когда то Саратов был в десятке. Сдувается раздел, да и полно народу нового набежало, которому на строительство пох, чисто фоточки города пообсуждать и пофлудить в чайной


----------



## Suomi 777

flatron said:


> Докатились,Киров уже больше Питера пишет!


Почему так? Жесткая модерация, много других ресурсов по похожей тематике? Ведь в городе дохрена всего строится


----------



## BlackShark

Askario said:


> Что-то НН и Владик умереннее вышли


Угу, у нас Борода пропал куда-то.

А у вас с чем всплеск активности связан?


----------



## flatron

Suomi 777 said:


> Почему так? Жесткая модерация, много других ресурсов по похожей тематике? Ведь в городе дохрена всего строится


лёгкий пофигизм+я ещё был в отъезде как раз половину месяца


----------



## Teamsky

BlackShark said:


> Угу, у нас Борода пропал куда-то.
> 
> А у вас с чем всплеск активности связан?


у нас не намного больше обычного


----------



## Askario

BlackShark said:


> А у вас с чем всплеск активности связан?


Всплеск-то не особо большой. Был форумный фотопробег, новости на Лазурных и Ривертауре и гололёд


----------



## coth




----------



## xfury

к концу года итальяшек обскакать можно.


----------



## elto

сев. америку, мексику - точно. причём значительно раньше, а вот на италия-россия можно ставки принимать


----------



## Suomi 777

Украинцам пора выделяться из Euroscrapers


----------



## ALEXEJ

RedCoppa said:


> С 15.01. по 1.02.12г.
> 
> Пермь "рванула" ... Возможно, во всем "собака" виновата!!!...


обгонит-ли Пермь Москву? вот тут имеется интрига! Безусловно!!


----------



## Askario

Самара начинает постить как миллионник. А Кырск…


----------



## Attraction

В некоторых регионах строят по мелочи, зато разговаривают и за себя и за того парня


----------



## Victor90

Askario said:


> А Кырск…


Погода сейчас на улице хорошая, вот и не постит никто.


----------



## flatron

vegorv said:


> Для Нижнего год насыщенный будет - выйдет на 4 место.


если в режиме аськи там писать сообщения ни о чем,то и первое место не за горами


----------



## P0ezhai

Первое не отдадим!


----------



## roi95

Да. У Нижнего не форум,а чат,на самом деле.


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Да. У Нижнего не форум,а чат,на самом деле.


точно. Как бы не шпыняли тут ебургскую секцию,они всё же молодцы,очень много энтузиастов и много информации. Посты в целом достаточно насыщенные. А у Нижнего(а в последнее время и Казани,Новосиба,Владика-Хабаровска) уже просто чат.
И ещё очень серьёзный перекос в инфраструктуру.


----------



## Attraction

flatron said:


> а в последнее время и Казани,Новосиба,Владика-Хабаровска


Ростов тоже стал практически нечитабельнымhno: Жалко. Хорошая была секция в свое время.


----------



## flatron

Attraction said:


> Ростов тоже стал практически нечитабельнымhno: Жалко. Хорошая была секция в свое время.


им бы московскую модерацию или питерскую
Конечно в любом случае это недоработки модераторов.


----------



## [email protected]

flatron said:


> а в последнее время и Казани,Новосиба,Владика-Хабаровска) уже просто чат.


А по-твоему ветка города должна состоять только из фотографий и перепоста статей из интернет-изданий? Форум на то и форум, чтобы еще и свое мнение высказывать по сабжу.


----------



## xfury

> Ростов тоже стал практически нечитабельным Жалко. Хорошая была секция в свое время.


А ты все никак не поймешь отличия форума от новостного портала. Фотоотчеты у нас регулярны, все темы освещаются. В других ветках тоже дискутируем. Не забывай это форум.


----------



## vegorv

flatron said:


> у Нижнего(а в последнее время и Казани,Новосиба,Владика-Хабаровска) уже просто чат.
> И ещё очень серьёзный перекос в инфраструктуру.


у нас не чат. дельная инфа есть и немало, просто она теряется среди пустых постов иногда. Юзеров много стало, но многие не пониают,что форум тематический.:bash:


----------



## coth

форум бесспорно форум. но многие из вас не понимают разницу. между форумом и чатом.


----------



## xfury

Нет, ну понятно, когда начинается обсуждение совсем левых вещей - то тут надо остановиться.


----------



## P0ezhai

В Екатеринбурге сейчас вообще исключительно по делу говорят


----------



## Accel

В целом:










Кто и где флудят:










В абсолютном зачете:










По тредам:










Тред по Евразии кто-то пересоздал (сменился ID). От этого Мск-раздел "похудел" на 118К просмотров.


----------



## P0ezhai

Понятно теперь почему пермь рванула. Читеры


----------



## roi95

А вообще подобные темы типа Угадай место имеют право на жизнь в общерегиональных разделах? Продублирую этот вопрос в Что делать.


----------



## P0ezhai

У нас такая в пельменной есть, но там мало пишут. 
Ничего преступного в такой теме во флуд разделах нет


----------



## Accel

coth said:


> Скорее все эти темы угадай где соберём в какой-нить тематический форум. Основной фото-форум или в городские проблемы например.


Большинство местных просто никогда не зайдет в этот форум. По статистике из своего раздела не вылазит, минимум, половина. Локальные флудильни всяко нужны, по крайней мере тем, у кого возникают подобные темы.


----------



## beaver-hero

Attraction said:


> Общение по делу уже закидон. Ну-ну.


В Питерской секции плоховато с общением. Оценку даже дать нельзя - удалят.
Помню, в теме про логотип Лидер тауэр объективно оценил предлагавшиеся логотипы, забыл про тему. Зашёл через неделю - нет поста. Так несколько раз. В Казани то же самое бывало


----------



## elto

подтирают везде почти, но в питере что-то реально отписываться не хочется. да и народ там вялый по большей части


----------



## Star2007

beaver-hero said:


> Помню, в теме про логотип Лидер тауэр объективно оценил предлагавшиеся логотипы, забыл про тему. Зашёл через неделю - нет поста.


Поклеп! Все 3 сообщения - на месте.


----------



## beaver-hero

было ещё одно минимум, в котором я слегка покритиковал работы форумчан. Ничего обидного. Ничего резкого. Совершенно справедливые замечания. Этого сообщения нет


----------



## Attraction

beaver-hero said:


> В Питерской секции плоховато с общением.


Зато в некоторых секциях очень хорошо с общением. Какую тему ни открой - везде треп, процентов 70 которого вообще ни о чем. Молодцы! Активные ребята!:bash:


----------



## beaver-hero

я очень рад, что в Екатеринбургской секции не так. Тоже не люблю трёп


----------



## Star2007

beaver-hero said:


> Совершенно справедливые замечания. Этого сообщения нет


Не могу утверждать, не помню. Вся критика моих работ - на месте


----------



## Evrasia 99911

beaver-hero said:


> я очень рад, что в Екатеринбургской секции не так. Тоже не люблю трёп


Ребят, вы таке забавные - на вас весь Российский раздел "держится" - все разделы, в которых болтают оч много, бывает что без смысла.


----------



## P0ezhai

давай не начинай свою песню. у нас болтовни совсем нет


----------



## Evrasia 99911

P0ezhai said:


> давай не начинай свою песню. у нас болтовни совсем нет


Я могу это доказать, что она есть - практически везде. 

Да и пора давно открыть глаза на то, что творится у вас в раделе.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Сорви покровы, Евразия!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Простой пример тем: *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338402
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438944
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313275
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464678
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218615


----------



## Accel

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Простой пример тем: *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338402
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438944
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1313275
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1464678
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1218615


Теперь посчитай сколько в них за месяц отписано и подели на общее количество постов по разделу.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> Теперь посчитай сколько в них за месяц отписано и подели на общее количество постов по разделу.


Accel, зачем что-то подсчитывать?
У вас в разделе всё влито в кашу - тематика большей частью отсутствует.
Высотки, инфраструктура, игры, новости - всё в куче - *чайная-2*.

Неужели я говорю что-то странное?
*Посмотрите на Москву - сравните с Московским разделом свой раздел! *


----------



## elto

^^
так у мск тоже чайная есть, просто вынесена в отдельный подраздел как раз. ну так это вопросы модераторам, а не пользователям


----------



## Evrasia 99911

elto said:


> ^^
> так у мск тоже чайная есть, просто вынесена в отдельный подраздел как раз. ну так это вопросы модераторам, а не пользователям


У Москвы чайная появилась позже, чем у Еката.
У Москвы больше инфо-тем - у Еката их меньше, но при этом перегнали будь здоров!


----------



## Siberian

Евразия, как-то поддостало твое излишнее внимание к Ебургскому флуду.
Прям неровно дышишь. Сколько можно об этом писать то уже?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Siberian said:


> Сколько можно об этом писать то уже?


То есть, правильно я всё понял? 
Вас это совсем не волнует? (как *модераторов*)

А то смотрите, начну флудить в Московской ветке. (темы клепать - без смысла)


----------



## Siberian

Evrasia 99911 said:


> То есть, правильно я всё понял?
> Вас это совсем не волнует? (как *модераторов*)
> 
> А то смотрите, начну флудить в Московской ветке. (темы клепать - без смысла)


В разных разделах может быть разный взгляд на важность и актуальность. Это как бы не секрет. Каждый регион чем-то уникален, нельзя натянуть на всех одинаковые критерии. Так что если начнешь там у себя флудить, то знаешь, что будет


----------



## Siberian

westernzoom222 said:


> Что не сделаешь для родного города. Зато есть толк от моих 549 сообщений в теме. Появились новые активные участники от Ставрополя.
> Совсем скоро можно и на пенсию собираться


Это да, участников надо воспитать )) Я вот уже далеко не самый активный участник своей ветки.


----------



## elto

мексика обогнала северную америку только что


----------



## P0ezhai

она же в северной америке находится, не?


----------



## elto

P0ezhai said:


> она же в северной америке находится, не?


географически - да, а на форуме - отдельная секция


----------



## Kapai

Завтра форум рискует перевалить за 1.5 млн. сообщений :banana:

А есть статистика\информация о:
- количестве регистрируемых пользователей, было бы интересно посмотреть информацию не только об активности форумчан, но и об узнаваемости форума;
- также интересно было бы глянуть на цифру макс. числа читающих российскую секцию одновременно, я лично видел цифру под 580 человек, в то время как польскую секцию читало за 2000 чел


----------



## Accel

Kapai said:


> А есть статистика\информация о:
> - количестве регистрируемых пользователей, было бы интересно посмотреть информацию не только об активности форумчан, но и об узнаваемости форума;


Эту инфу можно получить самостоятельно перебирая пользователей по ID, и выписывая их дату регистрации.


Kapai said:


> я лично видел цифру под 580 человек, в то время как польскую секцию читало за 2000 чел


Это где такое?


----------



## RENALD

Accel said:


> Это где такое?


На главной странице форума. Сейчас вот 402 против 1848


----------



## Accel

Понял, спасибо. Жаль, что у подфорумов такого нет.


----------



## Ysh

Господа пацаны.
Сегодня ожидается полторамиллоние нашей России-матушки.
Поднатужились!


----------



## Yousef23

Ура! Российская секция пересекла черту в 1,5 миллиона постов. Поздравляю всех!


----------



## alley cat

Для истории.


----------



## bus driver

1,5 лилимона :banana:. Даешь 2 к концу года


----------



## dust_bro

Хоть какая-то от меня польза


----------



## Keyone




----------



## Kvin

Если флуд удалить, то будет 500 000 может быть


----------



## xfury

А если оставить только про небоскребы то и еще меньше.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики.

Общее количество сообщений.

100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012 *


----------



## Evrasia 99911

За 2 месяца + 100.000

Такими темпами в декабре будет 2 миллиона.


----------



## Askario

Askario said:


> 1.5 млн — 5.02.2012
> 2 млн — 1.11.2012


В августовском прогнозе ошибся на 9 дней  Ждём 2 млн к 13 декабрю.:banana:


----------



## Ysh

Ура, господа и товарищи
*наливает, пьет*


----------



## yahooeu

Москва вас обратно догонит)


----------



## AutoUnion

RedCoppa said:


> *С 1.04 по 15.04.12г.*
> 
> *Хабаровск* обошел *"Олимпийский"* регион...


Да убери-ты эти проценты! Ты сам-то понимаешь, что они обозначают?


----------



## RedCoppa

AutoUnion said:


> Да убери-ты эти проценты! Ты сам-то понимаешь, что они обозначают?


Не нравится, создай свой вариант статистики. Никто не мешает.

А эти проценты означают рост в % по отношению к прошлому периоду.


----------



## yahooeu

AutoUnion said:


> Да убери-ты эти проценты! Ты сам-то понимаешь, что они обозначают?


Изменение относительно прошлого периода.


----------



## P0ezhai

yahooeu said:


> Москва вас обратно догонит)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

RedCoppa said:


> Не нравится, создай свой вариант статистики. Никто не мешает.
> 
> А эти проценты означают рост в % по отношению к прошлому периоду.


Т.е. по сравнению с прошлым периодом Самара выросла на 572% :lol: Ты хоть представляешь во сколько это раз?


----------



## yahooeu

AutoUnion said:


> Т.е. по сравнению с прошлым периодом Самара выросла на 572% :lol: Ты хоть представляешь во сколько это раз?


Да, в прошлый раз у Самары был прирост 118 постов. Сейчас 676.
Чего не понятного-то?


----------



## roi95

Проценты как раз-таки трогать не стоит - очень наглядный показатель динамики.


----------



## Accel

roi95 said:


> Проценты как раз-таки трогать не стоит - очень наглядный показатель динамики.


Динамика это нечто иное.


----------



## RedCoppa

Не нравится сами делайте, что блин за проблемы у людей, кроме нескольких человек кто ее делает, плюс те кто отлично комментируют, дав понять от чего рост в том или ином городе. Есть еще и те, кому что-то не нравится. *Делайте сами, какие проблемы.*


----------



## yahooeu

Не слушай никого. У тебя крутая статистика, наглядная. Продолжай)


----------



## vartal

P0ezhai said:


> Скоро метро доделывать будут, тогда и подскочим


Ну чего там особо доделывать - эскалатор только смонтировать в кои-то веки на Чкаловской...Понятно, что ещё много чего там на участке нет, но это уже не столь значимо. 
Вторая линия...ну...посмотрим, посмотрим.


----------



## @rtem

yahooeu said:


> Не слушай никого. У тебя крутая статистика, наглядная. Продолжай)


Тоже поддерживаю. Молодчина, хорошая статистика!


----------



## Accel

Российские угадуны городов:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> Российские угадуны городов:


Пф? Я то-то не врубился... 
К чему таблица то? Я там откуда?


----------



## Keyone

Таблица хорошая, доступная. Спасибо *Accel*

Только мне не понятно, что там "нули" делают? Это те кто играют, но не отгадывают что ли?


----------



## Accel

> Только мне не понятно, что там "нули" делают? Это те кто играют, но не отгадывают что ли?


Видимо, если жамкнул хоть раз - попал в таблицу.

ЗЫ: для тех, кто не в теме, речь об этом.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Российские угадуны городов:


интересно,а где там например я,со своими 69 постами?


----------



## elto

см. ссылку сверху


----------



## Accel

flatron said:


> интересно,а где там например я,со своими 69 постами?


Речь идет об общеSSCшном конкурсе-угадайке.


----------



## @rtem

vegorv said:


> 3 миллионника Воронеж, Красноярск и Волгоград написали как полумиллионный Киров.


и? можно много нагнать человек из какого нибудь урюпинска, еще больше напишут.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ну что, теперь даже подколоть нельзя)


----------



## gorkill

Челябинск радует в последнее время


----------



## Kostya-81

@rtem said:


> и? можно много нагнать человек из какого нибудь урюпинска, еще больше напишут.


Что ты этим хотел сказать?


----------



## vegorv

я тоже че то не понял.


----------



## Siberian

Видимо, он хотел сказать, что количество не равно качество и в этом есть правда.


----------



## gorkill

@rtem said:


> и? можно много нагнать человек из какого нибудь урюпинска, еще больше напишут.


А вот как ты их нагонишь?


----------



## Kostya-81

Siberian said:


> Видимо, он хотел сказать, что количество не равно качество и в этом есть правда.


Я сам всегда придерживаюсь такого же мнения, поэтому каждый день удаляю посты "не по делу" из кировских тем. За это на меня зуб точит почти весь (если не весь) кировский раздел и обвиняет меня в цензуре и прочих нехороших вещах...
Не берусь утверждать, что наш раздел образец для подражания, но процент полезной информации в нём явно выше среднего по форуму. А то, что Волгоград, Красноярск и другие города написали за 2 недели меньше Кирова - не показатель чего-либо, и уж тем более не повод голословно обвинять кировчан в том, что их "понагнали", чтоб они "понаписали". Если уж есть какие-то претензии, то неплохо бы обосновать их конкретными примерами.


----------



## RedCoppa

Siberian said:


> Видимо, он хотел сказать, что количество не равно качество и в этом есть правда.


+100500

Питер и Воронеж как образцы)))


----------



## flatron

RedCoppa said:


> Питер и Воронеж как образцы)))


срача


----------



## Sicmaggot

Сами вы все из Урюпинска.


----------



## inkstyle

@rtem как бы намекает, что его 7 тыщ за год - это не предел. И над качеством Самаре тоже не мешало бы поработать, особенно когда пишешь по принципу "лишь бы отписаться"









з.ы. к*о*тлован пишется с *О*


----------



## AutoUnion

inkstyle said:


> И над качеством Самаре тоже не мешало бы поработать,


Театр одного актёра :lol:


----------



## alley cat

yahooeu said:


> Челябинск что-то разошёлся...
> Спасибо за статистику!


Ага! Даже Екатеринбург обошел! :nuts:


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> Театр одного актёра :lol:


Ну это вы зря, конечно стебётесь. Нормальная у самарцев ветка, живая. И активных пользователей там достаточно. А то что Артём больше всех пишет - это разве плохо?:nuts: Его посты информативны и фоток он много выкладывает.


----------



## Kostya-81

roi95 said:


> Ну это вы зря, конечно стебётесь. Нормальная у самарцев ветка, живая. И активных пользователей там достаточно. А то что Артём больше всех пишет - это разве плохо?:nuts: Его посты информативны и фоток он много выкладывает.


Первое попавшееся в самарской ветке:

1) выложить одну и ту же новость в 2 разных тредах:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91976929#post91976929
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91976907#post91976907

2) в одном посте выложить новость и сразу же в следующем самому же её прокомментировать
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91715292#post91715292

3) новость о том, как один банк выдал кредит другому - этого же так важно для SSC.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91904549&postcount=545

Это только то, что первым попалось на глаза... При всём при этом именно самарцы наиболее болезненно и остро реагируют на любые попытки навести порядок в их ветке. И почему-то кировчане, которых чуть ли не в 2 раза больше на форуме, чем самарцев, и которые пишут в 2 раза меньше последних - "понабежавшие из Урюпинска".
Артём, мы ждём твоих комментариев по поводу Урюпинска.


----------



## @rtem

мда.. вашу бы активность да в другое русло..))
Я имел ввиду, что если Воронеж, Красноярск и Волгоград написали столько же, сколько и Киров, то это не значит, что любой из этих городов хуже Кирова. И такое сравнение совсем не к чему. Будет у людей из Воронежа, Красноярска или Волгограда больше времени или самих людей больше, то могут написать больше, чем кто либо. И это не камень в сторону Кирова, как некоторые тут подумали. Одни пишут много, другие меньше - и что в этом такого? а то такое чувство, что это преподносится как "какой город больше пишет, тот крутой, а какой меньше, тот тухлый". Все города и крутые и тухлые одновременно, и кол-во постов не показатель чего либо.


----------



## @rtem

inkstyle said:


> @rtem как бы намекает, что его 7 тыщ за год - это не предел. И над качеством Самаре тоже не мешало бы поработать, особенно когда пишешь по принципу "лишь бы отписаться"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> з.ы. к*о*тлован пишется с *О*


почаще заходи и увидишь, как сплошняком вместо моего ника будет стоять чей нибудь другой, например Semcity, ton63, SK163


----------



## Ваня

Зато Омск стабильно на 14 месте


----------



## Sicmaggot

Екб то почему в топе? Почему Москвичи филонят?


----------



## glad

Видно,что то из чайной перенесли.


----------



## P0ezhai

Я посмотрел много страничек чайной. Ничего не переносили... Более того то что перенесли обладало восьмистами моими постами. Наверно это как то связанно с удаленной темой "Девушки"


----------



## ikeamen

удалят из служебной мусорки и не станет этих сообщений..


----------



## alley cat

*1 сентября*, на статистику забили все кто её делал? hno:


----------



## P0ezhai

В школу все пошли


----------



## Ваня

Да ее давно уже не было, забили давно.


----------



## vegorv

раз в квартал - не так напряжно,думаю,а пацанам приятно. сейчас самое время бы.


----------



## gorkill

За 3 летних месяца:


----------



## Kostya-81

gorkill said:


> За 3 летних месяца:


В Кирове 8193 поста должно быть, а не 8993


----------



## alley cat

*gorkill *, Спасибо!  

Но странно как-то Екатеринбург прирост в среднем по 2200 постов месяц, в лучшие месяцы за 2 000 редко перескакивали, а тут лето не писали практически ничего.


----------



## gorkill

По Кирову признаю ошибку. По Екатеринбургу должно быть все правильно. Цифру на 1 июня брал у Редкоппы- 125753.



Кстати, Пермь- 40 000.


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> По Екатеринбургу должно быть все правильно. Цифру на 1 июня брал у Редкоппы- 125753.


Я и не говорю что не правильно, я говорю что странно, откуда посты берутся - не пишем ведь ничего.
26 июля был юбилей 130 тысяч, за август получается 2 300 написали! Откуда! :nuts:


----------



## P0ezhai

Да нормально мы пишем. Конечно нет особых больших обсуждений, как когда-то были в инфраструктуре, но если сутки не заходить, то читать устанешь


----------



## Ваня

Омск вроде на 13 месте был... Хотя прирост неплохой


----------



## Accel

vegorv said:


> раз в квартал


Давно уже раз в квартал. IV квартал начинается 1 октября 

Много разделов городов-не областных центров прибавилось, я их решил выделить (общая картинка по разделам за 2 месяца):










По идее, можно еще разделы типа "Московская область", "Свердловская область" и подобн. выделить из состава постов города (ну раз Сочи из Краснодара выделили, например, то тот же Тагил, не имеющий своего подраздела, но сейчас наполняющий раздел "Свердловская область", также логично не приплюсовывать к Ебургу) - тогда картинка еще изменится.

Но т.к. области - не города (а, например, "Свердловскую область" наполняет далеко не только Тагил), то чтобы в таблице всё было единообразно, оставил как есть.


----------



## Ваня

Неплохо Екат Москву обогнал


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> *gorkill *, Спасибо!
> 
> Но странно как-то Екатеринбург прирост в среднем по 2200 постов месяц, в лучшие месяцы за 2 000 редко перескакивали, а тут лето не писали практически ничего.


перескакивали 2000 не за месяц,а за 15 дней,как статискика велась обычно. А тут получается по 1100 в среднем за 15 дней


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> перескакивали 2000 не за месяц,а за 15 дней,как статискика велась обычно. А тут получается по 1100 в среднем за 15 дней


Точно!  Теперь все встало на свои места.:cheers:


----------



## Askario

По просмотрам у НН и РнД провал относительно постов. Пишут и не смотрят


----------



## RedCoppa

gorkill said:


> По Кирову признаю ошибку. По Екатеринбургу должно быть все правильно. Цифру на 1 июня брал у Редкоппы- 125753.


Ребят простите. Времени совсем нет. Опять крупный проект, на полгода вылетаю.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ну и нафлудил, ну и флудер... о...
Твиттер - моя любимая тема. 

4-е место по Москве.)))


----------



## Askario

Accel, как всегда, респектище! kay:


----------



## Medoed

*Accel*, молодец! :applause:

А ТСР таки продолжает расти ударными темпами... :crazy2:


----------



## P0ezhai

эх. вроде писал писал и писал, а даже в десятку по приросту не вошел


----------



## glad

Accel,спасибо.


----------



## Accel

Не за что 

Киров
НН


----------



## Contr

Accel, респектище!


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь" и "Дальний Восток". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 05:00 МСК 01.10.2012*

За последние три месяца в Инкубаторе особых изменений нет.
Представлено 45 регионов России (+3 -1) плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. Новички: Кострома, Адыгея, Ингушетия (в разделе Юг). Серпухов из Московской области ушёл из Инкубатора по назначению.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Оренбург и Оренбургская область		2318/15	508/1
2	Йошкар-Ола и Республика Марий Эл	1573/8	148/1[/B]
3	Ярославль и Ярославская область		1285/11	73/1
4	Тула и Тульская область			1171/8	52/0
5	Абакан и Республика Хакасия		1108/6	2/0
[B]6	Белгород и Белгородская область		1027/6	138/0
7	Петропавловск-Камчатский и область	940/3	95/0[/B]
8	Смоленск и Смоленская область		593/8	29/0
9	Мурманск и Мурманская область		558/2	63/-1
10	Южно-Сахалинск и Сахалинская область	422/5	79/1
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия		371/3	69/0
12	Калининград и Калининградская область	360/5	0/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан		334/5	74/0
14	Новгород и Новгородская область		317/3	55/0
15	Владимир и Владимирская область		304/3	3/0
16	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область		253/2	36/0
17	Псков и Псковская область		240/4	79/1
18	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия		234/2	2/0
19	Якутск и Республика Якутия		215/3	47/1
20	Томск и Томская область			189/2	15/0

Жирным цветом выделены регионы, в которых трафик превышает 1 пост в день в среднем. 

На этот раз в списке только один лидер. Уже можно неторопливо думать про отдельную квартиру. 

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было прироста тем и постов за 3 месяца:


Code:


Калининград и Калининградская область
Кызыл и Республика Тува
Орел и Орловская область
Владикавказ и Республика Северная Осетия - Алания
Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия
Вологда и Вологодская область
Горно-Алтайск и Республика Горный Алтай
Кострома и Костромская область

Многие из этого списка замолчали уже очень давно.


----------



## gebaryan

Оренбург, имхо, вполне уже можно оформлять отдельно. Инкубатор и так уже переполнен и хаотичен, неудобно темы просматривать.


----------



## Ваня

Первые три места можно смело оформлять отдельно


----------



## Krosh

^^
Администрация российского раздела мудра.
Она прекрасно понимает, что при среднем трафике 1 пост в день выделение из инкубатора в отдельный раздел этот трафик ещё и убьёт. Потому что так кто-то что-то писал, а другие "инкубаторцы" могли почитать и отреагировать, то в другой раздел специально ходить будет гораздо меньше народа.
Так что пока - только про первое место. И то без фанатичной спешки.


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ пора-бы ПФО подумать об отдельном под-форуме(либо сразу - форуме) :troll:


Krosh said:


> при среднем трафике 1 пост в день выделение из инкубатора в отдельный раздел этот трафик ещё и убьёт.


да? а как быть с в своё время выделенными Самарой, Уфой, Владиком, Хабарой, Краснодаром? там вообще взвилась активность до небес, а Пермь?


----------



## Accel

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^ пора-бы ПФО подумать об отдельном под-форуме(либо сразу - форуме) :troll:


Он и так есть. Как и подфорумы "Урал", "Центр" и т.д.


----------



## ZZZ Top

^^ При всех успехах Оренбурга, там по сути темы тянет один *OReNStaR*. Ну и ещё несколько человек, менее активных. Они форум не покинут даже при выделении в свою ветку,это точно. Я там стараюсь тему о аэропортах поддерживать, при желании уже 1 пост в день туда могу закидывать,хоть с фотографией.  
И не факт,что люди при выделении уходят. Зато поиск помогает другим сразу попасть на обилие интересующих тем. Я сам так залез сюда пару лет назад. 

Орен можно выделить,за остальных не знаю.


----------



## Ysh

щас будет 1 900 000


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики.

Общее количество сообщений российской ветки.

100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012*


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
*2 Лимона - Скоро на ваших мониторах... *

В кино с ~ 21 декабря.


----------



## roi95

Раньше. Думаю, в первой декаде декабря.


----------



## msasha_65

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> *2 Лимона - Скоро на ваших мониторах... *
> 
> В кино с ~ 21 декабря.


^^

Флудисты... (или флудерасты? не знаю, как правильно)

За количеством порой теряется качество. :nono:

Вот вам ваши два лимона:


----------



## Ysh

roi95 said:


> Раньше. Думаю, в первой декаде декабря.


:banana:
догоним и перегоним!
:cheers:


----------



## Ysh

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Вот вам ваши два лимона:


м-м-м, витамины...


----------



## Askario

roi95 said:


> Раньше. Думаю, в первой декаде декабря.


Ставлю на 15 декабря 

P.S. Форум замедляется третью «стотысячницу» подряд.


----------



## Brad

Askario said:


> Ставлю на 15 декабря
> 
> P.S. Форум замедляется третью «стотысячницу» подряд.


Может быть, стали больше удалять постов.


----------



## Krosh

Askario said:


> P.S. Форум замедляется третью «стотысячницу» подряд.


Да, на 15 декабря больше похоже.

А картинку править надо, степень полинома понижать. Потому что в реальной жизни таких R-квадрат не бывает.


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Ставлю на 15 декабря
> 
> P.S. Форум замедляется третью «стотысячницу» подряд.


Много популярных "флудотем", в "Чайной", закрыто, да и лето - сезон отпусков.


----------



## elto

разве псоты в чайной учитываются?


----------



## yahooeu

в общем зачёте вроде как да


----------



## alley cat

Только у пользователей в счетчике не учитываются.


----------



## P0ezhai

Да форум уже давно потихоньку дохнет


----------



## vegorv

только ТСР оживит его


----------



## ALEXEJ

vegorv said:


> только ТСР оживит его


если в ТСР влить и Украину, точно сделаем поляков к лету, а мож и к весне :lol:


----------



## Ваня

P0ezhai said:


> Да форум уже давно потихоньку дохнет


ну не знаю как форум в целом, а Омская ветка Екат с Нск вместе взятым со всеми потрохами скоро обгонит:lol:


----------



## Ysh

ALEXEJ said:


> если в ТСР влить и Украину, точно сделаем поляков к лету, а мож и к весне :lol:


да-да-да, верните Малороссию!:cheers:


----------



## msasha_65

ALEXEJ said:


> если в ТСР влить и Украину, точно сделаем поляков к лету, а мож и к весне :lol:


Если воскресить и скрестить ТСР и Украину, то тогда точно никто никого не сделает - некому будет делать.



Ysh said:


> да-да-да, верните Малороссию!:cheers:


Это к Богдану Хмельницкому.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

А что, сравнивать Киев и Екб, Нск, Казань - Igor L только так распалится.)


----------



## Askario

Киев не принимает ЧМ-18, он уже отстал.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Киров - 20 тыщ.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Тюмень 10к перешагнула


----------



## alley cat

Ты смотрю Тюмень-то вообще забросил. Они там втроём в основном, ветку тянут.


----------



## ZZZ Top

Оренбург - своя ветка, с чем их и поздравляем!!!


----------



## Teamsky

Вот и обошли мы Петербург.


----------



## gebaryan

Щщастье


----------



## Ваня

Омск 31к


----------



## gebaryan

Каждую тысячу будешь анонсировать?


----------



## elto

в центральном федеральном округе 666 трэдов. хорошая цифра к концу света. держите


----------



## Ysh

быстро сочините какой-нибудь тред


----------



## elto

^^


----------



## roi95

Ужас.


----------



## gorkill

elto said:


> в центральном федеральном округе 666 трэдов. хорошая цифра к концу света. держите


дел. Это плохая цифра.


----------



## Ysh

Жуть


----------



## flatron

СПБ перевалил 90 тыс сообщений.


----------



## Ваня

а будет предпраздничная статистика? хочется посмотреть каких успехов добились за этот год


----------



## CENTILION

о да, поддерживаю)))
хочется глянуть, какой рост прошли за год и прирост к прошлым годам)))


----------



## gebaryan

Я могу выложить 1-го числа стандартную статистику за месяц.


----------



## CENTILION

gebaryan said:


> Я могу выложить 1-го числа стандартную статистику за месяц.


да, за месяц тоже нужно)))


----------



## gebaryan

Будет


----------



## AutoUnion

Рост за 2012 год по европейскому разделу.

Forum Polskich Wieżowców + 922 855 сообщений.
Российский форум + 622 907 сообщений
Forum Italiano + 424 210 сообщений
UK & Ireland Forums + 383 769 сообщений
Foro de Rascacielos Españoles + 340 369 сообщений
Euroscrapers - 287 867 сообщений
Holland Hoogbouw Forums + 155 726 сообщений
Fórum Português + 107 568 сообщений.


----------



## Krosh

Всех с прошедшим и Новым!


*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 08:30 MSK 01.01.2012​Предыдущие списки на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012


Code:


[I]Rating	dif	Title				Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%[/I]
1	 =	Latinscrapers			5481945	54878	1093277	25
2	 =	Forum Polskich Wieżowców	5205687	23088	922972	22
3	 =	Fóruns Brasileiros		4885869	77383	1001425	26
4	 =	Euroscrapers			3820588	32678	287956	8
5	 -1	Philippine Forums		3113083	1668	700134	29
6	 +1	Foro de Rascacielos Españoles	3038723	15043	340399	13
7	 =	UK & Ireland Architecture 	2638867	28694	383926	17
8	 =	Forum Italiano			2437982	11326	424253	21
[B]9	 -2	Российский форум		2048117	6965	623013	44[/B]
10	 =	SSC México			1765500	13573	285865	19
11	 +2	North American Skyscrapers 	1612867	37276	113367	8
12	 =	Africa				1592609	30779	345701	28
13	 -1	Asian Skyscraper Forums		1385998	17783	205641	17
14	 +1	OZScrapers			1379636	14418	164049	13
15	 -2	Foro Colombiano			1259908	9563	258606	26
16	 +1	Holland Hoogbouw Forums		1195328	16321	155744	15
17	 -1	Skybar				1151304	20946	176926	18
18	 +2	Fórum Português			1146166	14491	107590	10
19	 -1	India				1107292	3192	326973	42
20	 -2	Vietnam Forum			945004	3392	255380	37

Из Европы выделили Украину, поэтому у них слабый рост. До Италии ещё бежать и бежать, поэтому на пару лет 9 место российскому разделу обеспечено.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gebaryan

Все живы? Ну тогда держите стат за декабрь.










Поздравляю Челябинск и Казань.

Киров уже давно держит приличный прирост. Замечу, правда, что самая популярная и самая большая тема у них -- местная флудилка.

Внизу таблицы не происходит практически ничего, разве что Ставрополь очень прилично разогнался. Йошкар-Ола пока что на уровне инкубатора, нежели полноценного раздела. Более-менее живые темы у них -- локальный фототред и флудилка. Строительные же треды не обновлялись аж с середины ноября.

В целом, бОльшая часть форумов снова "просела".


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток", "Юг и Северный Кавказ". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 09:00 МСК 01.01.2013*

За последние три месяца Инкубатор заметно подсократился.
Представлено 44 региона России (+1 -2) плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. Новичок: Брянск. Выделены в отдельные подразделы Йошкар-Ола и Оренбург. Количество новых тем минимально.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Ярославль и Ярославская область	1391/1	106/0
2	Тула и Тульская область		1214/8	43/0
3	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1160/6	52/0
4	Белгород и Белгородская область	1136/6	109/0
5	Петропавловск-Камчатский и обл.	1056/4	116/1
6	Мурманск и Мурманская область	638/2	80/0
7	Смоленск и Смоленская область	607/8	14/0
8	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	517/3	146/0
9	Южно-Сахалинск и область	492/5	70/0
10	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	390/5	56/0
11	Калининград и область		382/5	22/0
12	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	365/3	112/1
13	Новгород и Новгородская область	353/3	36/0
14	Владимир и Владимирская область	305/3	1/0
15	Псков и Псковская область	290/4	50/0
16	Благовещенск и Амурская область	281/4	95/0
17	Якутск и Республика Якутия	279/3	64/0
18	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	250/2	100/1
19	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	234/2	0/0
20	Томск и Томская область		203/2	14/0

У наиболее активных регионов из списка общение на уровне 1-1.5 поста в день в среднем, решил никого болдом не выделять. Недофлудили.  Зато администрации форума можно спокойно отдохнуть от желающих выделиться в самостоятельный раздел минимум до осени. 

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было прироста тем и постов за 3 месяца:


Code:


Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия
Кызыл и Республика Тува
Курган и Курганская область
Орел и Орловская область
Владикавказ и Республика Северная Осетия - Алания
Тамбов и Тамбовская область
Вологда и Вологодская область
Горно-Алтайск и Республика Горный Алтай
Чита и Читинская область
Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия

Многие из этого списка замолчали уже очень давно.


----------



## Ваня

спасибо за статистику, а по отдельным пользователям будет?


----------



## Kostya-81

gebaryan said:


> Киров уже давно держит приличный прирост. Замечу, правда, что самая популярная и самая большая тема у них -- местная флудилка.


То, что наибольшая по количеству постов наша тема - "Чайная", объясняется просто. Многие кировские темы в своё время возникли не на пустом месте, а путём их отпочкования из тем-родоначальников, с переносом десятков постов. Например, тема про подземные переходы была выделена из "Благоустройства и инфраструктуры", темы "ЖК Северная звезда", "Строительство в Заречной части", "Микрорайон ОЦМ", "Нововятск и Радужный", "ЖК Олимп" были выделены из "Строительства в Кирове" и т.п. В ближайшее время из "Улично-дорожной сети" перенесу около сотни постов в новый тред про Чистопрудненский путепровод. Из "чайной" же нечего выделять, поэтому число постов в ней стабильно остаётся большим, а другие темы (типа "Строительства в Кирове") регулярно "худеют".


----------



## CENTILION

спасибо огромное за статистику)))

поддерживаю Ваню


----------



## Mr/Stan

gebaryan said:


> Йошкар-Ола пока что на уровне инкубатора, нежели полноценного раздела. Более-менее живые темы у них -- локальный фототред и флудилка. Строительные же треды не обновлялись аж с середины ноября.


 Ну один я , один , что поделать :nuts:


----------



## CENTILION

Mr/Stan said:


> Ну один я , один , что поделать :nuts:


в большинстве своём в Ставропольской ветке и я один - самый активный пользователь, около 500 сообщений набил, кучу фотографий выложил)))


----------



## Mr/Stan

ну как-бы работаю ведь ещё (тем более сейчас в предНовогодье и послеНовогодье :lol, не всё ж на форуме зависать  потому некогда фотографировать объекты , да и зима не располагает к красивошным фоткам


----------



## elto

а как же фотки йолки и прочего?


----------



## Mr/Stan

:angel: многие фотки не мои, позаимствованы для ознакомления , из вконтакте и пр.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург - лидер, и продолжает увеличивать отрыв.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбург - лидер, и продолжает увеличивать отрыв.


Молодцы, так держать!


----------



## Contr

*Accel*, будет ли твоя крутая статистика (ежекварталка), скажи дада-нет, значит, "нет":colbert:


----------



## Accel

всё будет, произошла задержка с 31го по сегодня из-за новых глюков хрома, счас уже осталось только картинок нашлёпать и залить


----------



## Ваня

^^ ждемс


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Полтора года назад, разница была в 600 тысяч, теперь в 400 тысяч, очень медленно но догоняем.


Да не совсем медленно! За месяц "отыграли" почти 19 тысяч сообщений.


----------



## Accel

IV квартал:


----------



## Veteran1812

AutoUnion said:


> Рост за 2012 год по европейскому разделу.
> 
> Forum Polskich Wieżowców + 922 855 сообщений.
> Российский форум + 622 907 сообщений


Получается по сравнению с поляками мы "флудеры" еще те (или у нас намного больше событий, о чем можем рассказать), по количеству прироста сообщений они нас обогнали всего на 48%, но по количеству онлайн юзеров они нас опережают как минимум на 250%!!! (у нас 450-600 у них 1700-2000 юзеров в онлайн).


----------



## yahooeu

крутая статистика, спасибо


----------



## Ваня

хыхы 120 место а был в хвосте, спасибо, классная статистика


----------



## beaver-hero

спасибо за труд! только сегодня вспоминали, что статистики от тебя давно не было



Accel said:


> IV квартал:


как говорится, угадайте тематику форума по картинке


----------



## elto

аццел, спасибо. ты прям майбах в статистике. ток не отходи от делов, аки майбах


----------



## Siberian

Кто такая Siberiana? :lol:


----------



## Dimas89

*Accel* уже международную статистику собрал  

Нашел себя на 557 месте


----------



## ancov

Siberian said:


> Кто такая Siberiana? :lol:


"Сибериана" - продолжение советского фильма "Сибериада", вот.


----------



## Siberian

ancov said:


> "Сибериана" - продолжение советского фильма "Сибериада", вот.


Римейк?


----------



## P0ezhai

Я только 189-ый 

Вон в скайбаре какой твиттер большой, не то что наш скоро тср обгонит по числу постов


----------



## flatron

Siberian said:


> Кто такая Siberiana? :lol:


очевидно жОна

Я на 109 месте.
Мало пишу в последнее время. А по делу,так и совсем крохи. Скуксился


----------



## Hardgainer

Siberian said:


> Кто такая Siberiana? :lol:












Хочешь познакомиться?


----------



## Krosh

Accel said:


> Если кому интересна статистика по международке, выложил здесь.


Фундаментально.

Похоже, у филиппинцев самым страшным оскорблением на форуме может служить посылание перечитать ветку с самого начала. 

Мелкий вопрос.
А как получается, что у некоторых "зачётное" число постов больше полного? Напр., у *wjfox* с 50 строчки?


----------



## Accel

Krosh said:


> Мелкий вопрос.
> А как получается, что у некоторых "зачётное" число постов больше полного? Напр., у *wjfox* с 50 строчки?


Моя версия - какие-то технические косяки, нетранзакционность, рассинхронизация при удалении постов и тредов, перемещении в корзину и т.д. По мелочи (в рамках 1-2 постов) такое повально встречается. Я даже как-то запускал запрос по юзерам, имевшим хоть один пост в каком-то подфоруме, где посты 100% учитываются - выдал с десяток аккаунтов с нулевым счетчиком.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ха!

На форуме на 512 месте!  Хотя думал, что ближе к 1000!


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики.

Общее количество сообщений российской ветки.

100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013*

*До "макароников" осталось - 375 тыщ!*


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики.
> *


*

и для тех кто не любит считать кол-во дней между датами

03.12.2007	
08.05.2008	155
25.12.2008	227
16.03.2009	81
21.05.2009	65
29.09.2009	128
09.01.2010	100
12.04.2010	93
11.07.2010	89
26.08.2010	45
11.10.2010	45
23.12.2010	72
11.03.2011	78
04.06.2011	83
18.08.2011	74
20.10.2011	62
17.12.2011	57
13.02.2012	56
08.04.2012	55
04.06.2012	56
05.08.2012	61
09.10.2012	64
04.12.2012	55
29.01.2013	55*


----------



## elto

55x9=495


----------



## Veteran1812

И когда итальянцев обгоним, при сохранение приростов?


----------



## alley cat

Первое число, а статистики вообще никакой нет.


----------



## gebaryan

Будет вечером, все цифры есть, но пока нет времени таблицу сделать


----------



## gebaryan

Статистика за январь:










Нижегородцы и уфимцы -- молодцы. Отдыхали в праздники, а не торчали на форуме 

Поздравляю Казань, Челябинск и Ставрополь с повышением. :cheers:


----------



## gorkill

Ростов лидер по приросту! Что там произошло?


----------



## ikeamen

Питер продолжает сливать..


----------



## vegorv

да,НН в январе основательно молчал,только в последние дни проснулся.


----------



## xfury

gorkill said:


> Ростов лидер по приросту! Что там произошло?


Да ничего, обсуждаем в какой жопе мы живем, как все у нас плохо и ужасно.


----------



## ED9M

gorkill said:


> Ростов лидер по приросту! Что там произошло?


Метро строить собрались ))) .... Опять ..... .

*xfury* , у тебя постов в сумме больше , чем у Волгограда и Грозного , если курилку еще считать , вот он и Ростовский Прирост ))) , когда Краснодар планируете обогнать ? )))))_)


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> Питер продолжает сливать..


Питер продолжает выкристализовываться я бы сказал. Никакого флуда практически,жесточайшая модерация,высочайшая информационная насыщенность и отсутствие инфраструктурной составляющей(почти),которая в большинстве городов чуть ли не основная,а унас идёт особняком в параллельном форуме с теми же участниками.


----------



## gebaryan

Челябинск очень солидно держится. Правда, я не смотрел, большой ли прирост у Магнитогорска. С этого месяца буду смотреть и подфорумы еще, а то нечестно как-то.


----------



## gebaryan

Да, кстати, прошу прощения за косяк в таблице. Казань и Челябинск обогнали своих соседей еще месяц назад. То есть сейчас только Ставрополь поднялся вверх на одну позицию, остальные -- без изменений. Но все равно поздравляю.


----------



## P0ezhai

Екатеринбург стабилен


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> *Дл
> 
> До "макароников" осталось - 375 тыщ!*


*

уже 353 тыщи)
догоняем))*


----------



## vertebral

Уоу, а я даже и не знал, что мы первые по числу постов в 2012 году, и не сбавляем темпа!


----------



## Veteran1812

vertebral said:


> Уоу, а я даже и не знал, что мы первые по числу постов в 2012 году, и не сбавляем темпа!


А как это посмотреть?


----------



## vertebral

Veteran1812 said:


> А как это посмотреть?


Ребята наши делают статистику (пример на прелыдущей странице)


----------



## Veteran1812

vertebral said:


> Ребята наши делают статистику (пример на прелыдущей странице)


 Понятно, я подумал, что Вы написали в дополнение к посту *Ysh*, и понял как - *российская ветка* первая по числу постов в 2012 году 

:lol:


----------



## Krosh

Veteran1812 said:


> ... и понял как - *российская ветка* первая по числу постов в 2012 году
> :lol:


На самом деле пятая: после латиноамериканцев, бразильцев, поляков и филиппинцев. Подробности были сразу после нового года:


Krosh said:


> *Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
> по состоянию на 08:30 MSK 01.01.2012​


----------



## Ysh

какие-то филиппинцы больше нас постят О_о


----------



## Contr

^^ У них половое созревание раньше, гормоны, нравы...


----------



## Ysh

vertebral said:


> Уоу, а я даже и не знал, что мы первые по числу постов в 2012 году, и не сбавляем темпа!


А я понял в чем дело. ТСР же открыли:cheers:


----------



## gorkill

*gebaryan*, а статистика-то будет?


----------



## gebaryan

Статистика за февраль:










С этого месяца относительный прирост в % будет считаться по количеству сообщений в день. Причины ясны: в январе 31 день, в феврале -- 28. Ну и в остальных месяцах разница в один день позволяет кому-то нафлудить лишних 50-60 сообщений.  

По таблице: видно, что при нынешних темпах Метеор-сити обгонит Самару через пару месяцев уже. При этом уже совсем скоро скромная компания 30-тысячников (Омск и Саратов) пополнится еще двумя городами, как раз Че и Самарой. 

Киров имеет шансы обогнать Уфу к началу апреля.

Некоторые форумы внизу таблицы пока что никак не выберутся из инкубаторного уровня.

Питер, похоже, нашел свой темп и стабильно держит его. Тоже правильно.


----------



## alley cat

Откуда в Москве такой прирост тем постоянно :?


----------



## gebaryan

Там почти на каждый молл, на каждый новый ЖК выделено по отдельной теме.


----------



## Ваня

При таких темпах как у Че он может в недалеком будущем пополнить ряды 40-тычсячников.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Откуда в Москве такой прирост тем постоянно :?


так объектов там строится на порядок больше,чем в том же Ебурге,как следствие и новых тем больше.
Почти тоже и с Питером.


----------



## Contr

Екатеринбург стабилен.
Интересно, что в Ростове нет ни одной новой темы. С чем связан такой всплеск активности?


----------



## Malgo_orel

Contr said:


> Екатеринбург стабилен.
> Интересно, что в Ростове нет ни одной новой темы. С чем связан такой всплеск активности?


Разморозили некоторые важные стройки


----------



## GriGorio56

Совсем чуток осталось до Ижевска...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

alley cat said:


> Откуда в Москве такой прирост тем постоянно :?


Откуда в Екатеринбурге такой прирост постов постоянно :?

- Идиотский вопрос, Котэ болт.


----------



## Accel

122 поста в день. А вам слабо?


----------



## @rtem

gebaryan said:


> Статистика за февраль:
> 
> 
> 
> По таблице: видно, что при нынешних темпах Метеор-сити обгонит Самару через пару месяцев уже.


а когда то не так давно мы обогнали Челябу... Эх, что-то сдали мы, времени свободного мало..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> 122 поста в день.


Будь оно 1122 - тогда бы да...
А так - типичный "флудильщик".


----------



## Contr

Это не флуд, это в основном посты в голосовалках. Или как Христос-Грек выкладывает по принципу один пост-одно фото. Отсюда и дикое количество.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Contr said:


> Это не флуд





Contr said:


> по принципу один пост-одно фото.


Ну и как ты это называешь?
Если я имею на компе 1000 фотографий, по одному объекту (на одну тему), то я что, 
буду выделять для каждой фотки свой отдельный пост? - Да меня засудят!


----------



## Contr

В чем-то ты прав, но у Грека всегда классные подборки, ему простительно. А вот если форумчане начнут это делать тупо, тогда пожалуй, соглашусь.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Мало того, что он заработал себе статус флудом, так он ещё и этим самым флудом заработал себе статус модератора. 

У нас них уважают данную тактику.


----------



## Contr

Грек модератор:nuts: Я и не знал. 

А разве статус модера зарабатывают? Все наши модераторы утверждают, что это некая общественная нагрузка, обуза, без какой-либо парадигмы.


----------



## msasha_65

Contr said:


> ...Все наши модераторы утверждают, что это некая общественная нагрузка, обуза, без какой-либо парадигмы.


Чтобы было понятнее:
Ты в советское время в ДНД дежурил хоть раз?
Ну, во всяком случае, должен знать, что это такое.

Так и здесь.


----------



## Contr

Не дежурил, но там отгулы полагались, дополнительные отпускные, банка шпротов 
Здесь также?


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Ну, есть возможность кого-нибудь припугнуть... Папка личных сообщений чуть побольше. Буковки моего ника красивые - жирненькие такие и наклонные. 

А шпрот - нет, не дают.  И отгулы не положены.
Зато все требуют в спорах "быть нейтральным", "быть выше спора" и т.п.

Как в том анекдоте. 
"Вчера с Вовочкой в кино ходила. Купил мне билет за 30 копеек и мороженое за 20. А претензий-то, претензий! То грудь маленькая, то попа холодная"


----------



## Sicmaggot

Contr said:


> Все наши модераторы утверждают, что это некая общественная нагрузка, обуза, без какой-либо парадигмы.


В какую партию вступать?


----------



## Ysh

Sicmaggot said:


> В какую партию вступать?


В случае с нашим форумом колебаний быть не должно: партия любителей пива:cheers:


----------



## @rtem

Самара перешагнула порог в 30 тысяч!)))


----------



## gebaryan

Ждём Челябинск.


----------



## alley cat

gebaryan said:


> Ждём Челябинск.


За ним не заржавеет. :cheers:


----------



## Krosh

Ysh said:


> В случае с нашим форумом колебаний быть не должно: партия любителей пива:cheers:


Это пока до 100 кг.
А кто перерос - тем в Партию любителей милдроната.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Ysh said:


> В случае с нашим форумом колебаний быть не должно: партия любителей пива:cheers:


А если ЗОЖ, все дела? "Иди строчи посты, раб"?


----------



## P0ezhai

Кто сейчас по лайкам лидеры?)
У наших Исетских фотографов, Алмакса и Умформера уже число лайков вот вот перешагнет 1000


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> Кто сейчас по лайкам лидеры?)
> У наших Исетских фотографов, Алмакса и Умформера уже число лайков вот вот перешагнет 1000


yarsknet - лидер Российского форума. :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

А сколько у него?
И за что эмбиенту 855 лайков наставили?) за чайную?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> А сколько у него?
> И за что эмбиенту 855 лайков наставили?) за чайную?


ты как не на форуме живешь
Амбиенту за абсолютно каждый пост ставит лайк Сисястый.
А Ярскнету Виктор из Абакана и тот же Сисястый.


----------



## Contr

P0ezhai said:


> Кто сейчас по лайкам лидеры?)


Я в Международке, не помню кого, видел с 4000 лайков:nuts:


----------



## alley cat

Contr said:


> Я в Международке, не помню кого, видел с 4000 лайков:nuts:


Есть же статистика по ним.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


----------



## Evrasia 99911

realstranger - 4852 лайков - ПРИ 227 ПОСТАХ!!!!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: 

Боже мой...


----------



## Contr

Спасибо! А как туда заходить, я почему-то не нашёл?


----------



## Ваня

Evrasia 99911 said:


> realstranger - 4852 лайков - ПРИ 227 ПОСТАХ!!!!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> Боже мой...


Ну может чувак делает такие умопомрачительные фотки, что у народа оргазм от его творчества и за раз ему 200 лайков рисуют
Зы либо редкостный остряк.


----------



## alley cat

Contr said:


> Спасибо! А как туда заходить, я почему-то не нашёл?


Последняя вкладка.


----------



## Contr

Evrasia 99911 said:


> realstranger - 4852 лайков - ПРИ 227 ПОСТАХ!!!!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts:
> 
> Боже мой...


Это отданные лайки, а не полученные. Получено всего 97...

У пакистанца *OmI92* 5530 лайков Но они и размножаются как кролики (пакистанцы, а не лайки).

*Kamfi * во всяких голосовалках-угадайках постоянно...


----------



## ambient

это тамошние бублины и сисястые


----------



## Radiokott

alley cat said:


> Последняя вкладка.


там только топ-5, побольше список можно увидеть? Ярскнет на каком месте?


----------



## alley cat

Если в общем доступе только топ 5, смотрим только топ 5.


----------



## vegorv

alley cat said:


> Последняя вкладка.


А в разделе Members List если отсортировать по кол-ву постов получим список лидеров по постам. 4 чувака имеют больше 70000 постов.
Из России в первых 50 только *glad*,недалеко от ТОП 50 *xfury*
Всего юзеров почти 450 000.


----------



## Contr

flatron said:


> Амбиенту за абсолютно каждый пост ставит лайк Сисястый.


Он ему денег должен, отрабатывает? Амби крутая мафия


----------



## vegorv

интересно бы взглянуть на рейтинг тем по всему форуму по количеству постов.

пока из того, что я видел 
1. наша ТСР, более 50000 постов. 
2. NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 541m | 1776ft | 104 fl | U/C, около 43000 постов. 
3. DUBAI | Burj Khalifa (Burj Dubai) | World's Tallest Structure | 828m | 2717ft | 162 fl | Com, почти 32000 постов


----------



## flatron

вступил в клуб 500-лайковых


----------



## ED9M

Siberian said:


> А что там в Челябе случилось? Может они там без присмотра расшалились?


Инопланетяне высадились ))).


----------



## AlexNik

Krosh said:


> *Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*
> 
> Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
> на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
> на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01
> на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
> на 2013.01.01
> 
> Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток".
> 
> *Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 04:30 МСК 01.04.2013*
> 
> Представлено 45 регионов России (+1) плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. Новичок: Сыктывкар Республика Коми.


Из списка выпадает Еврейская АО т.к. пристроилась к Хабаровску, а так у нее чуть больше 1000 постов. А читинец больше в фототреде размещается, там у него и строительство сидит.


----------



## gebaryan

Zlat Palonsky said:


> Какой-то страны высокий процент для Тюмени


В смысле? Вроде всё правильно


----------



## Krosh

AlexNik said:


> Из списка выпадает Еврейская АО т.к. пристроилась к Хабаровску...


Она там, потому что так считают правильным форумчане оттуда.
В советское время ЕАО была в составе Хабаровского края.
Можно по-разному относиться к этой шутке Иосифа Виссарионовича, но как она была век и полвека назад русско-украинским регионом, так и осталась.


----------



## GriGorio56

Совсем немного до Ижевска осталось :cheers:


----------



## Contr

Интересно, от *Accel* будет фирменная статистика?


----------



## vegorv

Contr said:


> Интересно, от *Accel* будет фирменная статистика?


да,интересно


----------



## Ysh

присоединяюсь к вопросу


----------



## Ritmo-F

gebaryan said:


> Ну как бы в Мск по-любому строек и поводов для обсуждения больше. Даже удивительно, что не они на первом месте уже столь долгое время.


В екатеринбургской секции вообще очень много ненужного оффтопа и бытовых новостей не касающихся строительной тематики, типа расписания рейсов, аварийных посадок, падения людей на на пути метрополитена и т. д. 
В московской секции больше стройки обсуждают.


----------



## Accel




----------



## Evrasia 99911

*-1* - Вот тебе на! ...
Амбиент и Новый русский - Во нафлудили!


----------



## elto

уже месяца 3 как города не угадываю..


----------



## elto

а что за трэд выпилили, что такой минус у некоторых?


----------



## Contr

Обалдеть, ССЦ-Твиттер стала моей любимой темойhno:

Поезжай совсем охладел к форуму...Нойрашн защитил титул короля флуда...большой прорыв у Chelyabinsk и canibus


----------



## Ваня

Странно, очень все это странно... вроде почти не пишу, а +20... откуда?


----------



## Ваня

Contr said:


> большой прорыв у Chelyabinsk и canibus


Chelyabinsk вообще монстр:lol:


----------



## ED9M

Табличка намекает , ХВАТИТ УЖЕ МНЕ ФЛУДИТЬ ))).


----------



## Teamsky

Ваня;102004242 said:


> Chelyabinsk вообще монстр:lol:


монстр это *newrussian*, больше всего постов набил (хоть и по большей части чайные)


----------



## P0ezhai

Contr said:


> Обалдеть, ССЦ-Твиттер стала моей любимой темойhno:
> 
> Поезжай совсем охладел к форуму...Нойрашн защитил титул короля флуда...большой прорыв у Chelyabinsk и canibus


У меня такой прирост из за удаления темы про геев и про девушек


----------



## Teamsky

100000


----------



## alley cat

Казань, вступила в клуб сто-тысячников! :cheers:


----------



## Askario

Поволжье — первый регион с двумя 100-тысячниками


----------



## gebaryan

А можно посмотреть и по-другому: у вас городов-миллионников больше, чем на Урале, Сибири и ДВ вместе взятых, но всего лишь двое наскребли на 100 тыщ сообщений. В указанных мною регионах Екат и Нск уже давно в сотнях. Так что это не достижение


----------



## Ysh

Казани поздравления:cheers:


----------



## Askario

gebaryan said:


> у вас городов-миллионников больше, чем на Урале, Сибири и ДВ вместе взятых


Точно?

ПФО: НН, Казань, Самара, Пермь, Уфа
УФО+СФО: Екб, Челябинск, Нск, Омск, Кырск

И там, и там по 5 миллионеров, и по 2 100-тысячника.


----------



## gebaryan

Askario said:


> Точно?
> 
> ПФО: НН, Казань, Самара, Пермь, Уфа
> УФО+СФО: Екб, Челябинск, Нск, Омск, Кырск


Ну я еще Саратов посчитал, пусть им приятно будет 
В любом случае, это совершенно не отменяет того, что я написал.


----------



## P0ezhai

А крск с каких пор милионник?


----------



## ginnyg

проснулся ) думаешь чего теперь бубля из 3срача не вылазит...


----------



## Siberian

P0ezhai said:


> А крск с каких пор милионник?


С добрым утром.


----------



## ginnyg

первое слово дороже второго )


----------



## ED9M

P0ezhai said:


> А крск с каких пор милионник?


У нас с не давних пор уже 15 миллионников!!!! )))


----------



## vegorv

через недельку 1й миллионник по кол-ву просмотров появится - ТСР.


----------



## Accel

По приросту за 2013 год ТСР - тред #1 на всем ССЦ.


----------



## Veteran1812

Accel said:


> По приросту за 2013 год ТСР - тред #1 на всем ССЦ.


Значит скоро прикроют.


----------



## Accel

Причем, в десятке целых две российских темы:


----------



## gebaryan

И хоть бы одна тема имела отношение к направлению форума 

Поляки молодцы вообще. Политика, юмор, футбол. Где, как не на SSC это еще обсуждать?


----------



## Veteran1812

Какой мощный у нас инкубатор получается 3 футбольных стадиона, АЭС, темы про подготовку к ЧМ 2018, только с наполняемостью не очень в тех регионах.hno:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Что характерно, флудят в основном славяне.


----------



## ED9M

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Что характерно, флудят в основном славяне.


И ВосточноАзиаты и Латиносы )))


----------



## RENALD

Ну да, в основном пока обсуждаются события косвенно связанные с Универсиадой.


----------



## P0ezhai

Странно что в одном только ссц-твиттере за май написали постов почти как весь НН и больше чем в НСК


----------



## flatron

RENALD said:


> В основном из-за Универсиады. Перед ЧМ у всех городов такие цифры наверное будут.


у нас не будет. Любые события никак не сказываются на нашей стабильности.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

flatron said:


> у нас не будет.


+100.

Тож самое.


----------



## RENALD

Москва и Питер отдельная тема.


----------



## Askario

flatron said:


> у нас не будет. Любые события никак не сказываются на нашей стабильности.


У вас просто нет таких соразмерных событий. Представь, что в Питере на носу Олимпиада, открыли 20 станций метро и всё такое. Неужто не шелохнётесь?


----------



## elto

не шелохнутся, там же ксеркс


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Точно.
Мне вот как раз нравится как он модерирует.
Оффтоп и флуд не допускает, где что-то не по теме, переносит туда где это к месту. В секции порядок всегда.


----------



## Teamsky

aidar89 said:


> за 14 дней Казань +*2669*постов
> 
> за месяц может быть прирост больше 6000 постов. В июне думаю активность еще больше возрастет из-за пика в сдаче многих городских объектов.


если бы *aidar89* заходил на "родную" ветку, было бы еще круче


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> У вас просто нет таких соразмерных событий. Представь, что в Питере на носу Олимпиада, открыли 20 станций метро и всё такое. Неужто не шелохнётесь?


не думаю,что будет какое-то движение. Чемпионат мира по футболу мы не обсуждаем,про саммит G20(а это главное политическое событие в мире по сути) вообще ни одного поста не написано.
Кроме того инфраструктура на этом форуме не обсуждается практически,под это есть отдельный форум в Питере,несоизмеримо крупнее.


----------



## aidar89

aidar89 said:


> за 14 дней Казань +*2669*постов
> 
> Москва *+1540*
> НН *+800*
> Екб *+1082*
> Нск *+570*
> 
> за месяц может быть прирост больше 6000 постов. В июне думаю активность еще больше возрастет из-за пика в сдаче многих городских объектов.


под конец чуточку сбавили, сейчас +~5500, может до 5700-5800 дойдет до вечера завтра.


Какой прирост за месяц на всем форуме являлся максимальным?


----------



## Accel

aidar89 said:


> под конец чуточку сбавили, сейчас +~5500, может до 5700-5800 дойдет до вечера завтра.
> 
> 
> Какой прирост за месяц на всем форуме являлся максимальным?


На всём форуме за месяц и один человек поболе выдавал, чем у вас вся секция нафлудила.


----------



## Contr

Про кого речь, что это за монстр?))) Грек-Христос, Кампфламм?


----------



## Accel

На 190й странице, например. Там, правда, за 1.5 месяца, но это пример показателя в произвольно взятый отрезок времени.


----------



## Contr

Срджан со Скопье, да, экстраверты!


----------



## vertebral

*статистика за май!*


----------



## vertebral

будут вопросы или ошибки - пишите мне, откорректирую


----------



## Ultramarine

Почему саратов с маленькой буквы? 

(таки исправили)


----------



## Ваня

Омск: стабильность признак мастерства


----------



## xfury

% к маю?


----------



## vertebral

xfury said:


> % к маю?


исправил, спасибо


----------



## gebaryan

vertebral said:


> будут вопросы или ошибки - пишите мне, откорректирую


ААаАААА! А я как раз закончил свою таблицу :lol:

p.s. Сделай еще сетку в таблице, а то сложновато бегать по строкам и столбцам.


----------



## alley cat

Давай и твою - таблиц много не бывает.


----------



## vertebral

gebaryan said:


> p.s. Сделай еще сетку в таблице, а то сложновато бегать по строкам и столбцам.


в следующем месяце сделаю


----------



## vegorv

Воронеж хорошо оптимизировали


----------



## elto

100тыщники тоже можно цветом выделить


----------



## CENTILION

*gebaryan*, и твою таблицу ждём!)))


----------



## gebaryan

Да ладно, зачем дублировать?  Единственное, в следующий раз попробую сделать более развернутую статистику -- с Сочами, Магниткой и т.п.


----------



## vertebral

gebaryan said:


> Да ладно, зачем дублировать?  Единственное, в следующий раз попробую сделать более развернутую статистику -- с Сочами, Магниткой и т.п.


тогда я на тебя буду раcсчитывать


----------



## aidar89

Казань на 23-е число +3589
Москва +2812
Екб +1986
НН +1638
НСК +1381

При той же тенденции, Казань за месяц прогноз
+4893
Мск +3835
Екб +2708
НН +2333
НСК +1883


----------



## P0ezhai

Москва разошлась не на шутку.. Это всё Кирилл виноват


----------



## Ваня

aidar89 said:


> Казань на 23-е число +3589
> Москва +2812
> Екб +1986
> НН +1638
> НСК +1381
> 
> При той же тенденции, Казань за месяц прогноз
> +4893
> Мск +3835
> Екб +2708
> НН +2333
> НСК +1883


У вас там пламенное обсуждение второй ветки метро чего стоит:lol:


----------



## Teamsky

aidar89 said:


> Казань на 23-е число +3589
> Москва +2812
> Екб +1986
> НН +1638
> НСК +1381
> 
> При той же тенденции, Казань за месяц прогноз
> +4893
> Мск +3835
> Екб +2708
> НН +2333
> НСК +1883


меньше мая, но больше апреля  -самые жирные месяцы выдались


----------



## vertebral

Чувствую екб, в следующих двух месяцах, может лишиться первой строчки


----------



## alley cat

vertebral said:


> Чувствую екб, в следующих двух месяцах, может лишиться первой строчки


Как ни странно с выделением "инфраструктурщикам", отдельного подфорума, они потеряли интерес к форуму.


----------



## [email protected]

Если модераторы вычистят трёп *Сергея_Н* из околотранспортных веток Казани (ОТ, метро), то прогноз по Казани скорректируется в меньшую сторону.


----------



## elto

а если откроют ветку по названию станций метро, то в большую


----------



## Aboriginal

*Барнаул - 50 000 постов*

:cheers:


----------



## Silent soul

Киров сегодня перешагнул *30000*ную отметку :cheers:


----------



## gebaryan

Друзья,
сделайте кто-нибудь статистику за июнь.
Сам я в ближайшие дни буду вдали от интернетов, поэтому не смогу зафиксировать кол-во постов по регионам.


----------



## vertebral

Окай


----------



## vegorv

2й квартал заканчивается,кстати


----------



## Contr

vegorv said:


> 2й квартал заканчивается,кстати


Я уже to Ассel попытался намекнуть). Должен, но не обязан!


----------



## Accel

В этот раз чето быстро посчиталось, получились данные на 30.06.

*II кв. 2013 г.*


----------



## elto

да чтож это я всё города-то до сих "угадываю".. надо, видать, в какой-то теме нафлудить :\


----------



## Accel

В мире круче нас только горы поляки:


----------



## Ваня

87 место:cheers: супер:banana:


----------



## Krosh

gebaryan said:


> Друзья,
> сделайте кто-нибудь статистику за июнь.
> Сам я в ближайшие дни буду вдали от интернетов, поэтому не смогу зафиксировать кол-во постов по регионам.


Статистика по инкубатору за три месяца будет числа примерно десятого, если никто не поможет. Если поможет - то все равно будет тогда же от меня. Я в принципе в сети, но в поездке на этот раз с мини-айпэдом и эта долбаная игрушка пока вызывает желание только использовать ее как прокладку между двумя кирпичами. В принципе экселевские файлы я на ней править умею, но все делается невероятно неудобно через то место,из которого у них и руки, и голова растет. Короче, XP forever. И 2003 офис тоже. И нормальная клавиатура. Но это только дома.


----------



## Accel




----------



## Accel




----------



## P0ezhai

Accel said:


> В мире круче нас только горы поляки:


Мы в твиттере просто напалмом жжем :cheers:


----------



## Contr

Ньюрашшнн за отчетный период написал больше, чем вся ТСР:nuts:


----------



## @rtem

P0ezhai said:


> Мы в твиттере просто напалмом жжем :cheers:


Никогда туда не заглядывал.. что там происходит то?


----------



## CENTILION

@rtem said:


> Никогда туда не заглядывал.. что там происходит то?


и где он находится?


----------



## elto

лучше бы тср поднимали. это хотя бы местный бренд, а не какой-то там заокеанский твиттер


----------



## aidar89

А по секциям таблички не будет?


----------



## P0ezhai

CENTILION said:


> и где он находится?


В Чайной 
Мы там просто общаемся на любые темы в непринужденной обстановке:cheers:


----------



## vertebral

aidar89 said:


> А по секциям таблички не будет?


сейчас свараганю


----------



## vertebral

готово:


----------



## vertebral

первый столбец токо что-то сдвинулся...(в спешке после работы чё)


----------



## Teamsky

получилось и сегодняшний день захватил


----------



## vertebral

Teamsky said:


> получилось и сегодняшний день захватил


часа 3-4 только.


----------



## Contr

Москва на пятки наступает. Включаем фирменную Екб-флуд-машину?


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики.

Общее количество сообщений российской ветки.

100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013*
*До "макароников" осталось - 261 тыщ!*


----------



## Alex_64

Статистика лайков будет?


----------



## elto

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики.
> 
> Общее количество сообщений российской ветки.
> 
> 100 000 - 03.12.2007
> 150 000 - 08.05.2008
> 200 000 - 25.12.2008
> 250 000 - 16.03.2009
> 300 000 - 21.05.2009
> 400 000 - 29.09.2009
> 500 000 - 09.01.2010
> 600 000 - 12.04.2010
> 700 000 - 11.07.2010
> 750 000 - 26.08.2010
> 800 000 - 11.10.2010
> 900 000 - 23.12.2010
> 1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
> 1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
> 1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
> 1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
> 1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
> 1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
> 1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
> 1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
> 1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
> 1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
> 2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
> 2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
> 2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
> 2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
> 2 400 000 - 01.07.2013*
> *До "макароников" осталось - 261 тыщ!*


в прошлом разе было 305, т.е. настрочили на 44 тысячи больше
кто бы ещё динамику посмотрел, а то у меня времени нет


----------



## Krosh

elto said:


> кто бы ещё динамику посмотрел, а то у меня времени нет


Примерно 48 до сотни.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

elto said:


> а то у меня времени нет


icard:


----------



## elto

Evrasia 99911 said:


> icard:


??


----------



## Igor622015

Видимо Евра имел в виду что у троллей всегда времени вагон


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Это скорее факт, как раз.


----------



## elto

если почти не офтопить, то о чём говорит этот, скорее, факт?
Posts: 19,914 vs. Posts: 3,305


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Речь о том, что если ты что-то *чирикаешь* на форуме, то ты *тратишь* своё время.
Если ты *заходишь* на форум - Ты уже *тратишь* своё время.)
"а то у меня времени нет" - Есть оно, видимо, раз пост есть. (и зеленая лампочка)


Зачем только мои посты сравнивать, не понимаю.


----------



## elto

зайти, чтобы бегло просмотреть пару тем - есть. ковырять тред статистики в поисках данных AutoUnion - нет


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию примерно на 10:00 МСК 08.07.2013*

Представлено 45 регионов России, новичков нет. Плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Ярославль и Ярославская область	1755/12	232/0
[B]2	Калининград и Калинингр. обл.	1745/24	831/6[/B]
3	Белгород и Белгородская область	1501/9	249/1
4	Петропавловск-Камч. и область	1442/5	207/1
5	Тула и Тульская область		1311/8	56/0
6	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1199/6	5/0
[B]7	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	1097/7	598/4[/B]
[B]8	Благовещенск и Амурская область	877/4	407/0[/B]
9	Мурманск и Мурманская область	717/2	50/0
10	Южно-Сахалинск и область	700/5	112/0
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	640/3	71/0
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область	616/8	2/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	585/7	11/2
14	Новгород и Новгородская область	446/4	76/1
15	Псков и Псковская область	446/5	49/0
16	Якутск и Республика Якутия	419/4	64/1
17	Владимир и Владимирская область	315/3	9/0
18	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	295/2	22/0
19	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	289/2	-45/0
20	Магадан и Магаданская область	274/3	106/0

Заметное оживление по сравнению с прошлым кварталом. Второй квартал подряд активен Калининград. Так что осенью могут претендовать на отдельную квартиру, если темп сохранится. Болдом выделил ещё и Ульяновск с Благовещенском, где темп общения поддерживается на уровне выше пары постов в день.

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было прироста тем и постов за 3 месяца:


Code:


Пенза и Пензенская область
Кызыл и Республика Тува
Рязань и Рязанская область
Тамбов и Тамбовская область
Вологда и Вологодская область
Чита и Читинская область
Горно-Алтайск и Республика Горный Алтай
Магас и Республика Ингушетия

У чебоксарских тем какая-то катастрофа, видимо, была чистка.


----------



## flatron

Калининград неплохо бы выделить. Питеру не так одиноко было бы в Северо-Западном регионе


----------



## aidar89

Казань обогнала сегодня НН, разница на апрель была чуть более 9000 постов.


----------



## vertebral

поздравляю :cheers:


----------



## elto

НН опять обогнал :р


----------



## [email protected]

elto said:


> НН опять обогнал :р


Ничего-ничего, Тёмский из командировки вернется, мы им покажем :horse:


----------



## vegorv

elto said:


> НН опять обогнал :р


у нас вообще затишье,как мы можем кого то обогнать. нас скоро Киров обгонит.


----------



## Sicmaggot

vegorv said:


> нас скоро Киров обгонит.


Пит-стоп.


----------



## Teamsky

aidar89 said:


> Казань обогнала сегодня НН, разница на апрель была чуть более 9000 постов.


в декабре более 12000 была разница


----------



## vertebral

народ, кто может сделать статистику за июль?


----------



## Teamsky

vegorv said:


> у нас вообще затишье,как мы можем кого то обогнать. нас скоро Киров обгонит.


С таким затишьем скоро ЕКБ обгоните . Опять разгоняетесь.


----------



## gorkill

vertebral said:


> народ, кто может сделать статистику за июль?


Так на тебя надеялись
У меня есть данные на 16-30 Мск. Если что, могу сделать.


----------



## vertebral

gorkill said:


> Так на тебя надеялись
> У меня есть данные на 16-30 Мск. Если что, могу сделать.


сделай пожалуйста.
у меня просто свет отключили именно в тот момент, когда я доделывал статистику


----------



## gorkill

Хорошо, если завтра к вечеру никто не сделает, то тогда я.


----------



## vartal

vertebral said:


> у меня просто свет отключили именно в тот момент, когда я доделывал статистику


Бесперебойник не помешал бы.


----------



## Ваня

Да за июль наверно самая скучнятина будет, все в отпусках были, там прирост скорее всего самый минимальный... Вот в августе уже будет на что посмотреть


----------



## Contr

Да и нафиг она нужна, эта статистика, ценности ноль, по сути. 
Для общего регионального форума да, интересно, но ведь хотят совсем другие цифры.


----------



## gebaryan

Я могу сделать часа через три.


----------



## gebaryan

Contr said:


> Да и нафиг она нужна, эта статистика, ценности ноль, по сути.
> Для общего регионального форума да, интересно, но ведь хотят совсем другие цифры.


Месячная статистика -- это уже традиция, а традиции надо чтить :cheers:


----------



## gorkill

gebaryan said:


> Я могу сделать часа через три.


Я уже делаю, примерно через час будет. Кто меньше?


----------



## gorkill

*Екатеринбург и Москва решили продлить интригу.
Казань обгоняет Нижний Новгород и берет передышку перед атакой на Новосибирск.
Санкт-Петербург не торопится взять 100 000.
Киров. Опять чистка?
Волгоград. Пик активности.*


----------



## Teamsky

до Новосиба совсем мало осталось)-вместе с НН. обойдем их скоро. Но Нижний будет выше нас.


----------



## gorkill

Teamsky said:


> до Новосиба совсем мало осталось)-вместе с НН. обойдем их скоро. Но Нижний будет выше нас.


Выше в чем?


----------



## Teamsky

gorkill said:


> Выше в чем?


В позиции по постам


----------



## gebaryan

Хехе.
В Омске главные флудеры (я в том числе) разъехались по командировкам-отпускам -- вот и провал аж два раза.


----------



## gorkill

Teamsky said:


> В позиции по постам


Да, действительно догоняют вас сегодня. А почему так?


----------



## Igor

flatron said:


> Надо хотя бы до 50-ти долайкать


Уже 50!


----------



## flatron

тока перевалил 1.5 тыс лайков,а у некоторых уже по 7 тыс лайков. Настоящие работяги российского форума,спасибо им за их работу! :cheers:


----------



## vertebral

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105562095#post105562095

56 лойсов, на этот момент


----------



## Ysh

Поставил там лайк! Уже штук 60.


----------



## Ysh

А мне раньше много ставили лайков - но теперь почему-то стало заметно меньше:dunno:


----------



## flatron

Ysh said:


> А мне раньше много ставили лайков - но теперь почему-то стало заметно меньше:dunno:


плохо работаешь

Вообще конечно очевидно,что много лайков получает тот,кто активно постит фото.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> А мне раньше много ставили лайков - но теперь почему-то стало заметно меньше:dunno:


Не плачь будет тебе "лайка" :lol:


----------



## Teamsky

Ysh said:


> А мне раньше много ставили лайков - но теперь почему-то стало заметно меньше:dunno:


привыкли и надоело всем)


----------



## alley cat

Teamsky said:


> привыкли и надоело всем)


Надоело ставить, да и ждать 15 секунд для того чтобы поставить следующий лайк, другому сообщению, - раздражает.


----------



## Ваня

А зачем вообще время между проставлением лайков сделали? Вроде как раньше можно было хоть тыщу за раз шибануть)


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> плохо работаешь
> 
> Вообще конечно очевидно,что много лайков получает тот,кто активно постит фото.


это я понимаю
но раньше и за фото ставили больше


----------



## Alex_64

flatron said:


> плохо работаешь
> 
> Вообще конечно очевидно,что много лайков получает тот,кто активно постит фото.


Не факт. В Саратовской ветке лидирует Рой, который за все время после введения системы лайков запостил только одну фотку


----------



## @rtem

а где то вообще можно посмотреть рейтинг по лайкам в российской секции?


----------



## A.s.78rus

поставьте мне 14 лайков.


----------



## elto

^^
я не умею по столько ставить


----------



## A.s.78rus

спасибо.


----------



## elto

пожалуйста. обращайся, если что


----------



## roi95

Alex_64 said:


> Не факт. В Саратовской ветке лидирует Рой, который за все время после введения системы лайков запостил только одну фотку


Да потому что мне интересно общаться не только с земляками, но и с остальными российскими и не только форумчанами. На этом форуме нереальное количество близких мне по духу людей. А вы как кроты забились в местный форум и дальше него своего носа не высовываете.


----------



## vegorv

roi95 said:


> Да потому что мне интересно общаться не только с земляками, но и с остальными российскими и не только форумчанами. На этом форуме нереальное количество близких мне по духу людей. А вы как кроты забились в местный форум и дальше него своего носа не высовываете.


это проблема многих секций. у нас в НН человек 100,а за пределы секции 3,5 юзера вылазят. а тут столько интересного. 
я очень мало лазил по заграничным веткам,время не позволяет,а хотелось бы.


----------



## Contr

Из Екатеринбурга юзеров минимум 20 насчитал, активно пишущих в других российских подфорумах, чайной, глобальном форуме и др.
Причем многие из них и в оффлайне приезжают в другие города, ради встречи с форумчанами
Для нас это не проблема


----------



## ancov

Дк а что вам остаётся? В Столице Южного Урала - ни строительства высотного, ни дорог нормальных, ни экономических чудес ... Шютка!!!


----------



## flatron

ancov said:


> Дк а что вам остаётся? В Столице Южного Урала - ни строительства высотного, ни дорог нормальных, ни экономических чудес ... Шютка!!!


так в столице южного Урала дороги явно получше,чем в столице среднего


----------



## P0ezhai

Зато у нас по городу пешком передвигаться не в падлу, не то что в столицы этого государства


----------



## Chelyabinsk

ancov said:


> Дк а что вам остаётся? В Столице Южного Урала - ни строительства высотного, ни дорог нормальных, ни экономических чудес


ага ... ни интернета ... ничего нет hno:


----------



## elto

приходится в полевской за нэтом гонять


----------



## Teamsky

Казань на подходе к 120к


----------



## Contr

Москва на подходе к Екб.
Собянинские выборы кончатся - снова обгоним, как пить дать.


----------



## roi95

Да почистить весь ваш флуд, опуститесь до уровня Воронежа.


----------



## Contr

Точно, пусть с Воронежем соревнуются.


----------



## xfury

Ростов перешагнул 90к


----------



## @rtem

Самара 36 тысяч перешагнула... хз для чего, но пусть будет..)))


----------



## ambir

Пусть тожа тут будет=))
Владивосток пару дней назад 80К першагнул


----------



## elto

йошкар-ола перешагнула 2500


----------



## Contr

Сегодня столько перешагнувших


----------



## Accel

Ждем 2.5 ляма. Осталось чуть-чуть.


----------



## Mr/Stan

elto said:


> йошкар-ола перешагнула 2500


:cheers: мы медленно , но упорно постим :banana:


----------



## vegorv

Mr/Stan said:


> :cheers: мы медленно , но упорно постим :banana:


судя по кол-ву твоих постов не вы, а ты
все ветки так и начинали - с 1,2 юзеров


----------



## roi95

Contr said:


> Сегодня столько перешагнувших


Даже Ельто через Баннед перешагнул.


----------



## Mr/Stan

vegorv said:


> судя по кол-ву твоих постов не вы, а ты
> все ветки так и начинали - с 1,2 юзеров


Ну что поделать , земляки такие аморфные . Иногда кажется , что постишь фото в никуда hno:


----------



## shados

@rtem said:


> ... хз для чего, но пусть будет..)))


Тоже отметимся, Пермь! Позади — *пятьдесят пять*, Повторится все опять!


----------



## Ваня

Омск - долгожданные 40 кусков


----------



## vartal

NickNN said:


> Ну так Йошка это на пол-пути из Кирова в Нижний.


На метро наверно ездят кататься :lol:


----------



## vegorv

vartal said:


> На метро наверно ездят кататься :lol:


у нас еще на трамвае, канатке,суднах на воздушной подушке и Сапсане можно покататься. скоро расширим ассортимент фуникулером.



Kostya-81 said:


> Ты опечатался: Киров и НН не в том порядке написал. Поправь


пригород Кирова подбирается к 120000


----------



## NickNN

roi95 said:


> А Ёшка - это ближайший пригород Нижнего?


Мне не докладывали о присоединение этих земель.


----------



## flatron

Питер застыл на 99 996 посте
Пришлось округлять самому!
Перевалили! :banana:


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Причем-таки заметно. Когда 2 млн, было отставание было в районе 300 тысяч.:cheers:


Более 400 тыщ 

Итальянцы постепенно "сдуваются"


----------



## alley cat

У нас вот сейчас утро на большей территории страны, уже в районе 500 человек смотрят Российский форум, а вечером до 800 доходит, и постоянно увеличивается.


----------



## NickNN

flatron said:


> любой бы другой город радостно и быстро бы дописал бы посты до 100 тыс. Но Питер не торопится,возможно и замрет на 99998. Менталитет.





flatron said:


> Питер застыл на 99 996 посте
> Пришлось округлять самому!
> Перевалили! :banana:


флудерский зуд победил менталитет :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

На питерской ветке жесточайшая модерация, удаляется всё , что надо и не надо


----------



## Ritmo-F

AutoUnion said:


> На питерской ветке жесточайшая модерация, удаляется всё , что надо и не надо


Удаляется все что не по теме или переносится туда куда нужно.
А так у нас просто не флудят почти - приученные уже 
Кстати на других параллельных форумах (spb-projects.ru и subwaytalks.ru) где обсуждается инфраструктура и метро - аналогичная ситуация.


----------



## Shwed

В "Сочи" есть 10000


----------



## Ysh

смотрю, в топе форума по лайкам - аж семеро наших. Неплохо!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


----------



## P0ezhai

8 насчитал. Еще Найт на 25-ом


----------



## vertebral

Это всё потому, что мы зависимы уже от этого. Грех не поставить лоис под каким нибудь умным высказыванием или просто под информативной фотографией


----------



## Ysh

P0ezhai said:


> 8 насчитал. Еще Найт на 25-ом


А, точно. Еще Dimas с цифрами.


----------



## xfury

Я даже не обращаю внимание на все эти лайки.


----------



## roi95

А мне приятно получать лайки. Поставьте мне 11 лайков.


----------



## Radiokott

А слабо 100 лайков поставить?


----------



## Teamsky

я с самого начала был против лайков-сразу отключил отображение оных
сейчас рассматриваю как благодарность за проделанную работу, энтузиазм подогревается, когда видишь, что кому-то не безразличен твой труд

Наблюдения по казанской ветке: можно сделать обширный фоторепортаж с разных ракурсов и множеством деталей , а можно сделать 2 и часто одну фотографию, но красивую, того же объекта и получить больше лайков, чем в первом варианте.
Здесь уже пропадает желание т.к. видишь, что людям нужны "попсовые" картинки, а не сам процесс строительства.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

За шуточки-прибауточки тоже больше лайков дают, чем за информативные сообщения...


----------



## vertebral

ну бывает


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Москва вернулась! :cucumber:


Думаю не надолго hno:


----------



## Ваня

Siberian said:


> Челябинску наверное тоже модератор нужен, какая-то ненормальная активность ))


Ужо вопрос подымался, но как то охладели к этому


----------



## Ваня

Chelyabinsk said:


> Думаю не надолго hno:


Ахахаха Сань Вы и Москву подомнете


----------



## Ваня

vertebral said:


> Статистика за Август
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Екатеринбург, Омск и киров - спустились на одну строчку, следовательно - Москва, Челябинская область и Уфа поднялись.


У меня у одного картинка не отображается или такая проблема у всех?


----------



## vertebral

у меня всё показывает)


----------



## Ваня

^^ хм... ну не знаю в чем проблема, сижу с телефона, обычно если показывает то показывается, а нет значит нет... хз в чем проблема...


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;106681232 said:


> Ахахаха Сань Вы и Москву подомнете


конечно нет :troll:


----------



## flatron

Питер вообще почти перестал писать. Наша извечная норма 1600-2000 сообщение в месяц сейчас даже и не снится.


----------



## Contr

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Москва вернулась! :cucumber:


Сколько радости!
А если модераторы "навальную" тему после 8 сентября потрут?:troll:


----------



## Contr

Siberian said:


> Челябинску наверное тоже модератор нужен, какая-то ненормальная активность ))


Вполне нормальная активность для развитого промышленного миллионника, на уровне НН. 
Во многом опережает даже ЕКБ, в частности, по дорожному строительству.


----------



## gebaryan

Уфа тоже вернула свое место. Я прекрасно помню, как ее оттуда потеснил Киров


----------



## gebaryan

Chelyabinsk said:


> Думаю не надолго hno:


Не, ну если задаться целью флудить так, чтобы обогнать Мск -- то можно и за сегодня потеснить столицу с первого места. Другое дело -- зачем?


----------



## P0ezhai

Странно. Пару дней назад Москва сообщений на 500 от нас в отрыве была, а сейчас всего 50... :dunno:


----------



## vertebral

P0ezhai said:


> Странно. Пару дней назад Москва сообщений на 500 от нас в отрыве была, а сейчас всего 50... :dunno:


что и говорилось выше XD 
Чистят потихоньку, от флуда ветку


----------



## vartal

Contr said:


> Вполне нормальная активность для развитого промышленного миллионника, на уровне НН.
> Во многом опережает даже ЕКБ, в частности, по дорожному строительству.


Зато в этих городах есть действующее метро, в отличии от Челябы...А то, что Челябинск опережает по дорожному строительству - ну, это, скажем так, не особый повод для гордости.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

vartal said:


> Зато в этих городах есть действующее метро, в отличии от Челябы...А то, что Челябинск опережает по дорожному строительству - ну, это, скажем так, не особый повод для гордости.


не сыпь соль на рану icard:


----------



## Contr

vartal said:


> Зато в этих городах есть действующее метро, в отличии от Челябы...А то, что Челябинск опережает по дорожному строительству - ну, это, скажем так, не особый повод для гордости.


Ну, есть метро в других городах, и что? Челябинск в метротеме нафлудил или что? Что ты хотел сказать своим туманным сообщением применительно к статистике?



vartal said:


> А то, что Челябинск опережает по дорожному строительству - ну, это, скажем так, не особый повод для гордости.


Здесь я тебя совсем не понял - стыдиться им этого надо?


----------



## xfury

Ну vartal видимо уже на почве метро настолько свихнулся, что везде его сует.


А вообще все эта возня кто какое место занимает - это какой-то детский сад. Ну занимает Екб первое место, не значит же это, что там строят больше и лучше, чем в Москве или Питере. Тот же Воронеж активно строится, а находится совершенно в другой части таблицы. И т.д.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Contr said:


> Сколько радости!
> А если модераторы "навальную" тему после 8 сентября потрут?:troll:


А кто сказал, что её потрут?)


----------



## NickNN

flatron said:


> ну если у тебя есть на яндекс фотках твои фотки. То кликаешь на МОИ ФОТКИ,там под надписью все фотки появится строчка,у меня она на данный момент вот такая
> Смотрели сегодня 4 011 раз, за неделю 34 831 раз, всего 10 014 732 раза


А что пользуется большим успехом - фотографии строек, или твои фото из гульчатая?


----------



## Termo

У меня на яндексе такая статистика, это за 2 года. все фото строительные.

Смотрели сегодня 22 296 раз, за неделю 101 659 раз, всего 3 251 719 раз


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> количество просмотров фоток,выложенных мною на форум, на днях превысило 10 млн просмотров :cheers:


Ну все, значит, следующая цель - создать видеоролик и обогнать Гангнам стайл с двумя млрд просмотров. :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

Умформер тоже не отстает
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## flatron

NickNN said:


> А что пользуется большим успехом - фотографии строек, или твои фото из гульчатая?


разумеется фотки строек. Там каждая фотка отмечена количеством просмотров,моего лика нет и в первой сотне. Стройки,стройки и стройки. На этот форум я выложил уже более 13 тыс фоток.
Просто кто сидит в чайной этого не видит



P0ezhai said:


> Умформер тоже не отстает
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


да он вообще супер. Энтузиазм+профессионализм! :cheers:



roi95 said:


> Ну все, значит, следующая цель - создать видеоролик и обогнать Гангнам стайл с двумя млрд просмотров. :cheers:


тут одному мне не справиться,придётся тебя подключать


----------



## Contr

От начала поездки в Питер осталось меньше 43 часов!


----------



## flatron

Contr said:


> От начала поездки в Питер осталось меньше 43 часов!


может *ДО *начала?


----------



## @rtem

Contr said:


> От начала поездки в Питер осталось меньше 43 часов!


ого.. у меня до начала поездки в Питер осталось около 170 часов...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Народ, вы меня простите, но статистика поездок в Питер, Митер, ЕкаПринтер -----------> Там. То есть очень далеко, за пределами данной темы


----------



## vertebral

есть у кого нибудь желание- статистику за сентябрь свараганить?


----------



## roi95

vertebral said:


> есть у кого нибудь желание- статистику за сентябрь свараганить?


Желающих нет давно. Можешь сам замутить. Было бы интересно.


----------



## Contr

Так-то ежекварталка созрела. Макс, выложи ежемесячную, плз., Accel, видимо, более глобальную готовит)))


----------



## vertebral

*СТАТИСТИКА ЗА СЕНТЯБРЬ!!* 


Москва не устаяла на первой строчке и отдала лидерство Екатеринбургу. 
Кузбасс и Воронеж поднялись на одну позицию 21 и 23 соответственно.


----------



## alley cat

Екат и по приросту лидер! В общим все встало на свои места.


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01 на 2013.07.08

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 7:30 МСК 01.10.2013*

Представлено 45 регионов России, новичков нет. Плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	2318/11	1221/4[/B]
2	Калининград и Калинингр. обл.	1887/24	142/0
3	Белгород и Белгородская область	1724/11	223/2
4	Ярославль и Ярославская область	1689/12	-66/0
5	Петропавловск-Камч. и область	1617/6	175/1
6	Тула и Тульская область		1335/8	24/0
7	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1203/6	4/0
8	Благовещенск и Амурская область	944/5	67/1
9	Южно-Сахалинск и область	793/7	93/2
10	Мурманск и Мурманская область	767/3	50/1
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	673/3	33/0
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область	619/8	3/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	585/7	0/0
14	Новгород и Новгородская область	472/4	26/0
15	Псков и Псковская область	449/5	3/0
16	Якутск и Республика Якутия	430/4	11/0
17	Магадан и Магаданская область	330/3	56/0
18	Петрозаводск и Карелия		326/3	83/0
19	Владимир и Владимирская область	325/3	10/0
20	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	318/2	29/0

Мёртвый сезон практически везде. В половине регионов меньше одного сообщения в неделю по всем темам. Калининград резко снизил темп после двух предыдущих активных кварталов. Из кандидатов на отделение вычёркиваем.  Болдом выделил только Ульяновск, второй квартал подряд, и темп убыстряется. 
У ярославской темы "Строительство" какая-то катастрофа, видимо, была чистка. Из списка вниз ушли Чебоксары, поднялась "из подвала" Карелия.

По следующим ранее отметившимся на форуме регионам не было прироста тем и постов за 3 месяца:


Code:


Махачкала и Республика Дагестан
Кызыл и Республика Тува
Тамбов и Тамбовская область
Вологда и Вологодская область
Чита и Читинская область
Горно-Алтайск и Республика Горный Алтай
Магас и Республика Ингушетия


----------



## roi95

У Саратова какое красивое число постов.


----------



## Igor622015

alley cat said:


> Екат и по приросту лидер! В общим все встало на свои места.


Екат столица флудеров))


----------



## vertebral

до макаронников осталось 186 510 постов, разрыв всё сокращается


----------



## ED9M

Igor622015 said:


> Екат столица флудеров))


И это при их колличестве региональных модераторов .

Краснодар вообще сдох.


----------



## Igor622015

Да там модераторы не отстают о своей паствы))


----------



## P0ezhai

Морлё уже выперли из топа


----------



## Ysh

Спасибо парни за поддержку


----------



## petersgriff

*ovnours*'а надо лайкать, выводить, так-сказать, против нехристей-басурман на международный уровень.

и *AlekseyVT*, человек один по сути отдувается в международке


----------



## Ysh

ух ты, за ночь нашлепали мне 134 лайка. Спасибо


----------



## Alex_64

Ysh said:


> ух ты, за ночь нашлепали мне 134 лайка. Спасибо


Я думал, что не заметишь. :booze:


----------



## Veteran1812

Veteran1812 said:


> Российскую ветку сейчас просматривают 914 юзеров, раньше такого количества не видел. Растем:cheers:


Чуть-чуть не дотянули (а может просто проглядел) до 1000 пользователей просматривающих российскую ветку - когда подключался было 995 юзеров.

Видимо приближение ОИ способствует к росту интереса к нашей ветке.


----------



## P0ezhai

Сейчас 996 зафиксировал)
В мире выше нас только поляки


----------



## Silent soul

Вот вам и 1000+ посетителей:









*UPD: уже 1055 )))*


----------



## vegorv

P0ezhai said:


> Сейчас 996 зафиксировал)
> В мире выше нас только поляки


бразильцы еще


----------



## roi95

Highcliff начал лайкать Пакистан. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1454785


----------



## Alex_64

Может Хайклиффа как-то перенаправить в Саратовскую ветку? :cheers: А то он Южную Азию пролайкивать начал.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Лучше перелайкате архивные темы, народ.

И без "Я Евразии не буду ничего ставить! - Он скот!")


----------



## Alex_64

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Лучше перелайкате архивные темы, народ.
> 
> И без "Я Евразии не буду ничего ставить! - Он скот!")


Второе предложение не понял...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Alex_64 said:


> Второе предложение не понял...


Да покер.)

Кто нормален - Меня не обойдет.)


----------



## vegorv

roi95 said:


> Highcliff начал лайкать Пакистан.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1454785


Alex_64 было погнался за ним, но хватило лишь на 1ю страницу


----------



## vartal

Highcliff читает вообще хоть то, что лайкает, или как робот просто по всем темам и постам автоматом отмечает?


----------



## Brad

это важно?)


----------



## AlexNik

Silent soul said:


> Вот вам и 1000+ посетителей:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPD: уже 1055 )))*


В Москве 4.30 утра, в Варшаве 1.30

всего 196


----------



## roi95

AlexNik said:


> В Москве 4.30 утра, в Варшаве 1.30
> 
> всего 196


Это екатеринбуржцы на круглосуточном дежурстве.


----------



## P0ezhai

А руа решил срубить лайков


----------



## Ваня

Это где то в Екате?


----------



## roi95

Да, Экспо-2020.


----------



## Ваня

^^ вся российская ветка зависает там


----------



## roi95

Ваня;109208957 said:


> ^^ вся российская ветка зависает там


Ну не вся, но десятая часть точно.


----------



## ginnyg

Троллят екатцев?  надо сходить посмотреть на шоу...


----------



## flatron

ginnyg said:


> Троллят екатцев?  надо сходить посмотреть на шоу...


да чего бедолаг троллить и так не досталось Экспо


----------



## ALEXEJ

В топ-25 по полученным лайкам входят 8 ру юзеров : Киргам, АлМакс, Мухин, Найт сити, Аллей кэт, РВСН, Темский, Димас89......


----------



## P0ezhai

Исха выперли из ресиверов, а контра вот вот выпрут из раздающих


----------



## vertebral

завтра будет статистика за ноябрь - примерно в 9 утра по Москве (рано потому, что потом я занят буду)


----------



## Ваня

^^ статистика по городам или по юзерам тоже?


----------



## vertebral

только по городам. юзеров куча, а вот времени нет


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;109208957 said:


> ^^ вся российская ветка зависает там


это где, Вань?


----------



## Ваня

^^ про Экспо в 2020, в инфраструктуре у них есть такой раздел


----------



## Ваня

vertebral said:


> только по городам. юзеров куча, а вот времени нет


Обидно по юзерам давно ничего не было...


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;109289675 said:


> ^^ про Экспо в 2020, в инфраструктуре у них есть такой раздел


а... паняна, интересно теперь эту тему закроют или как? :cheers:


----------



## vertebral

Ваня;109289691 said:


> Обидно по юзерам давно ничего не было...


*Accel *обещал в конце года сделать за 4 квартал статистику по юзерам


----------



## Ваня

vertebral said:


> *Accel *обещал в конце года сделать за 4 квартал статистику по юзерам


отличная новость:banana:


----------



## Ваня

Chelyabinsk said:


> а... паняна, интересно теперь эту тему закроют или как? :cheers:


скатится на дно.


----------



## vertebral

*СТАТИСТИКА ЗА НОЯБРЬ!*










как вам новой оформление?


----------



## Chelyabinsk

vertebral said:


> *СТАТИСТИКА ЗА НОЯБРЬ!*
> 
> как вам новой оформление?


Красиво, тока хочется еще видеть первую колонку (слева) *№ п/п *с указанием порядкового номера города в статистике


----------



## P0ezhai

НН это капец


----------



## Hager86

А как статистика подсчитывается?


----------



## vegorv

по НН ошибка - прирост ровно на 4 т. меньше


----------



## Teamsky

*vertebral*, спасибо! Только по НН ошибка- хоть и много пишут, но прирост в этом месяце меньше.


----------



## Ваня

Ну, неплохой у Омска прирост

Ps оформление классkay: только слева столбика с номерами не хватает


----------



## GriGorio56

Для Оренбурга ноябрь прям удачным был, и баннер неплохой отправили, и рекордное кол-во постов написали) Из тех, кто в последний раз вышли из инкубатора, мы самые активные.


----------



## Roman1994

У Волгограда активность упала по сравнению с летом в три с лишним раза...
нехорошо однако hno:


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;109305693 said:


> Ну, неплохой у Омска прирост
> 
> Ps оформление классkay: только слева столбика с номерами не хватает


да вы вроде ровничком идете, хорошо


----------



## vertebral

недочёты исправил, спасибо за внимательность.


----------



## @rtem

В Самаре появился модер и сразу минус 400 постов))

П.С. Когда у Челябинска будет?


----------



## Hager86

^^ В следущем году


----------



## Hager86

Кто нибудь ответит как статистика подсчитывается ???


----------



## @rtem

^^ берешь показатели на конец октября, в конце ноября смотришь сюды: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1748
и просто отнимаешь.


----------



## Artyr

Ульяновск забыли)) Более 3000 постов.


----------



## Hager86

@rtem said:


> ^^ берешь показатели на конец октября, в конце ноября смотришь сюды: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1748
> и просто отнимаешь.


А число постов Региональные порталы потом обновят чтоль


----------



## Chelyabinsk

@rtem said:


> П.С. Когда у Челябинска будет?


Хороший вопрос, пока в нашей ветке другие модераторы "убираются", а мы сами хотим за собой флуд убирать :cheers:


----------



## Teamsky

в ветке про Украину 43 человека сейчас


----------



## roi95

Teamsky said:


> в ветке про Украину 43 человека сейчас


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 67 (67 members and 0 guests)
‎roi95, ‎Igor622015, ‎LostShadow, ‎ageev, ‎Bolzeng, ‎MisterIks, ‎Ariston, ‎alexey_volgograd, ‎Ysh, ‎Lokys, ‎Veteran1812, ‎bus driver, ‎ton63, ‎freezz, ‎AirPlaY, ‎Olh, ‎sanchello, ‎Vinitu, ‎ultEmate, ‎goodspeedy, ‎alarich svarogov, ‎amarok1, ‎Shwed, ‎yra1908, ‎VladiLaslo+, ‎exudha, ‎theAlone, ‎serious, ‎Kirgam, ‎peresvet, ‎Dannmark, ‎croomm, ‎neromancer, ‎Jabunja+, ‎Virage, ‎Krajinac, ‎Ctulhu, ‎Сергей_Н, ‎ZSM-5, ‎ernado, ‎ginnyg, ‎Ross1967, ‎lporte, ‎contemplatio, ‎Shtorm, ‎arezz, ‎xfury+, ‎mr. MyXiN, ‎andreyqa, ‎evian, ‎Dr Stain, ‎РВСН, ‎osmant, ‎shoubka, ‎nagibator6666, ‎Konig, ‎Izus67, ‎Anieliu, ‎amanev, ‎baz, ‎Stiprus, ‎Brahma


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Artyr said:


> Ульяновск забыли)) Более 3000 постов.


Нас не выделяют в статистике, мы же в инкубаторе пока, по этой наверное причине...


----------



## alley cat

Тут и инкубатор подсчитывают, в другой только таблице.


----------



## Krosh

Artyr said:


> Ульяновск забыли)) Более 3000 постов.


Никто не забыт.
Контора всё пишет. Правда, раз в квартал.



Krosh said:


> *Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*


Очередной квартал закончится или начнётся после пропадания похмельного посленовогоднего тремора. Если там действительно 3К+, да ещё и темп общения не снизится, то вполне себе повод для ульяновцев поговорить с модераторами про отдельную квартиру.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Спасибо Вам на добром слове...


----------



## vegorv

никогда не видел такого соотношения зарегиные/гости. из ветки "Торговая недвижимость, ритейл":

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 17 (1 members and *16* guests):nuts:


----------



## Teamsky

Ростов-на-Дону подходит к 100000


----------



## All72

В Тюмени тоже много гостей:
*Тюмень l ТРЦ*


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну кстати, в теме про Украину за 10 дней "накатали" более 200 страниц :banana: ТСР просто отдыхает :lol:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Было славные моменты и в ТСР. Но не в таких объемах. 1)Казань купила бренд. 2)Были оглашены результаты переписи населения 2010 г. 3)Одно из первых обсуждений "шлакоблок/панель".


----------



## Kogan

Не было никогда в ТСР того, что творится сейчас в "Украине"... и не надо, это уже какое-то извращение...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Скорость почти такая же была - 15-20 страниц в день.


----------



## Hager86

AutoUnion said:


> Ну кстати, в теме про Украину за 10 дней "накатали" более 200 страниц :banana: ТСР просто отдыхает :lol:


Аху..ть :nuts:


----------



## flatron

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Скорость почти такая же была - 15-20 страниц в день.


вот вот я прекрасно помню 2009 год когда были именно такие темпы


----------



## Kogan

С возрастом воспоминания кажутся ярче, красочнее, больше, быстрее. =)


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Ну вот, например, жуткий срач по всем темам и всем городам, незадолго до закрытия ТСР. Несколько недель по 100 и более постов (5 страниц) в среднем выдавали. Вот парочка пиков.
4 февраля 2011 36251-35896 356 постов (17 страниц)
7 февраля 2011 36717-36470 248 постов (12 страниц)

P.S. Архивы лички недавно чистил, поэтому помнил, какую дату смотреть.


----------



## @rtem

^^ как Самара в ТСР пришла, сразу тихо стало... Примирили всех))


----------



## vartal

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> 4 февраля 2011 36251-35896 356 постов (17 страниц)
> 7 февраля 2011 36717-36470 248 постов (12 страниц)


Не стоит забывать, что у многих разное количество постов на страницу в настройках выставлено, так что все эти цифры могут сдуться.


----------



## Medoed

Ростов - *100 000* постов!


----------



## ginnyg

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> P.S. Архивы лички недавно чистил, поэтому помнил, какую дату смотреть.


Вы там координируетесь чтоли? ))


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013*

*До "макаронников" осталось - 141 тысяча!*


----------



## gorkill

Пермь- 60 000.


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> ....*До "макаронников" осталось - 141 тысяча!*


Да не вопрос. :grass:

Сейчас вот братья-славяне очередной митинг на неделе организуют, мы не только итальянцев, мы и британцев с голландцами легко сделаем. :lol:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ginnyg said:


> Вы там координируетесь чтоли? ))


Ага, элитная тайная организация. :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

> Top 25 Likes (Received)
> OmI92 (25700)
> christos-greece (23682)
> PRIMEVAL (17701)
> galin_gradev (16331)
> Kampflamm (16012)
> Ranma Saotome (14927)
> Metropole (14551)
> Kirgam (14511)
> erbse (14314)
> AlMax (14092)
> alley cat (12721)
> Teamsky (12528)
> little universe (12106)
> mr. MyXiN (11928)
> smfarazm.. (11609)
> Ludi (11419)
> _Night City Dream_ (10918)
> bacique (10199)
> FAAN (10139)
> Dimas89 (9851)
> Parra 1 (9761)
> Yellow Fever (9693)
> Ysh (8492)
> malpensa (8421)
> РВСН (8079)


Исх на Украинских харчах вернулся в топ и еще РВСН прихватил


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Исх на Украинских харчах вернулся в топ и еще РВСН прихватил


завсегдатаи украинской ветки сейчас просто в золотом дожде лайков.
Пишут на потребу тамошней публики огромное количество постов и за каждый получют сердечки от единомышленников. А единомышленники там почти все,а тема острая насущная.


----------



## petersgriff

flatron said:


> завсегдатаи украинской ветки сейчас просто в золотом дожде лайков.
> Пишут на потребу тамошней публики огромное количество постов и за каждый получют сердечки от единомышленников. А единомышленники там почти все,а тема острая насущная.


Флатрон, ты сам там зажигал пару лет назад, до сих пор в первой двадцатке


----------



## flatron

petersgriff said:


> Флатрон, ты сам там зажигал пару лет назад, до сих пор в первой двадцатке


эта тема мне очень близка. Но то,что там сейчас это сплошное трололо


----------



## Siberian

^^ Я тоже там зажигал несколько лет назад, но сейчас повзрослел наверное и вижу насколько это всё глупо.


----------



## alley cat

*Челябинск* - 50 000 сообщений. :cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ мегамонстры


----------



## P0ezhai

Siberian said:


> ^^ Я тоже там зажигал несколько лет назад, но сейчас повзрослел наверное и вижу насколько это всё глупо.


С ТСР такая же фигня:cheers:


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> С ТСР такая же фигня:cheers:


Это ещё большая фигня! Поскольку спор вообще ни о чём.  Третья столица России уже давно известна и обжалованию не подлежит ( Это Сочи) А тему ТСР давно пора переименовать в "Провинциальный срачь"


----------



## flatron

^^поздравляю с 6-тысячным постом


----------



## P0ezhai

Алмакс Киргам и еще кто то там в топе лайков очень плотно идут. У остальных разрывы куда серьезней


----------



## @rtem

В ТСР



пойду в церковь схожу... на всякий случай!


----------



## flatron

^^там у Бублина скоро будет 6666


----------



## vegorv

flatron said:


> ^^там у Бублина скоро будет 6666


в этой теме его счетчик остановился навсегда


----------



## Teamsky

P0ezhai said:


> Алмакс Киргам и еще кто то там в топе лайков очень плотно идут. У остальных разрывы куда серьезней


Almax вырвался вперед у нас- на днях


----------



## P0ezhai

Алмакс 6 станет вот вот


----------



## Contr

О, АлМакс самого Киргама опередил! Событие месяца!:banana:

ЗЫ Миша постарался?


----------



## P0ezhai

Вот Алмакс и шестой


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Вообще не слежу за всеми этими статистиками, как оказывается лайколюбивый у нас народ, из 25 по край ней мере 9 человек из российской секции


----------



## xfury

Да и в лайкающих тоже наши есть


----------



## P0ezhai

В треде Украина все идет к тому, чтобы написать 10 000 постов за месяц!


----------



## vegorv

Да,похоже твиттер уступит скоро
2е место


----------



## Contr

Твиттер вообще непопулярен стал, мало там пишем, все в политику ударились.


----------



## Siberian

Contr said:


> Твиттер вообще непопулярен стал, мало там пишем, все в политику ударились.


Малолетние политики, блин )


----------



## Ysh

сто двадцать тыщ до Италии осталось


----------



## Ваня

Это не проблема


----------



## [email protected]

Ваня;109995506 said:


> Это не проблема


Ветка имени Незалежности Украины поутихла, зато в ТСР вторые сутки идут бои на двух фронтах: Нск-Екб и Кзн-Самара, если еще Нижний подтянется, и ему пару надо найти, то статистика будет прогрессирующей


----------



## Ваня

Это радует, что форуму есть за счет чего расти, тык скыть внутренний потенциал


----------



## vegorv

[email protected] said:


> если еще Нижний подтянется, и ему пару надо найти, то статистика будет прогрессирующей


придется пока нейтралитет сохранять


----------



## alley cat

А тем временем *christos-greece*, прошел рубеж в 80 000 сообщений.

P.S Через полгода сотню тысяч напишет.


----------



## Ваня

^^ человек живет этим форумом


----------



## alley cat

Ваня;110021703 said:


> ^^ человек живет этим форумом


Да тут половина таких. :cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ скорее среди европейцев, у них там в основном такие неравнодушные


----------



## Askario

Чайная прошла пол-миллиона сообщений. Поволжье подбирается к этой планке.


----------



## P0ezhai

Чуть не кончил


Olh said:


> У ФМ сегодня пятёрка - это по-любому цифра дня


----------



## gorkill

P0ezhai said:


> Чуть не кончил


Скоро у тебя будет 11111


----------



## flatron

3000 лайков аккурат под ёлочку! :cheers:


----------



## P0ezhai

До елки еще три дня
Вот у меня 2000 будет как раз:cheers:


----------



## alley cat

P0ezhai said:


> До елки еще три дня
> Вот у меня 2000 будет как раз:cheers:


Давно фотоотчета из Шабров не было, мы тебе за него как раз лайков и наставим.:cheers:


----------



## Chelyabinsk

alley cat said:


> Да тут половина таких. :cheers:


Мы все болеем за форум SSC, но даже если нас вылечат и болезнь пройдет - привычка все равно останется :lol:


----------



## Ysh

Сейчас наш форум 419 viewing - больше чем какой-либо еще


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Т.к. пи... у нас творится. -_-


----------



## Contr

АлМакс все-таки наш лучший российский будет по лайкам по итогам года! Хотя если в последний момент победит Кирюха буду тоже рад!


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> 3000 лайков аккурат под ёлочку! :cheers:





P0ezhai said:


> До елки еще три дня
> Вот у меня 2000 будет как раз:cheers:



Вот у меня как раз аккурат под ёлочку.:cheers:


----------



## xfury

Ну что, кто решится 1-го за месяц итоги подвести, а то и за год 

А мне до подарка 28 лайков не хватает


----------



## Contr

Ассел обещал на НГ подробную сделать. В екатеринбуржцах не сумлевайся, за каждого из нас пропишет! ))))


----------



## dars-dm

xfury said:


> Ну что, кто решится 1-го за месяц итоги подвести, а то и за год
> 
> А мне до подарка 28 лайков не хватает


Я поставил 7000-й лайк


----------



## xfury

Ой спасибо друзья, за подарочек 

*dars-dm*, тебе особенное


----------



## Termo

Воронеж, ровно 15 000 сообщений.


----------



## Hager86

^^Ёоу круто. С юбилеем


----------



## Hager86

*xfury*
Тебе еще с пьяну 33 лайка поставили


----------



## xfury

39 уже


----------



## Krosh

С наступившим!

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 07:30 MSK 01.01.2014​Предыдущие списки на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013


Code:


[I]#2013	#2012	dif	Title	Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%[/I]
1	+1	F. Polskich Wieżowców	6105513	24640	899826	17
2	-1	Latinscrapers		5937183	51686	455238	8
3	=	Fóruns Brasileiros	5912652	81388	1026783	21
4	=	Euroscrapers		4613155	34243	792567	21
5	=	Philippine Forums	3632613	1998	519530	17
6	=	Rascacielos Españoles	3305430	14815	266707	9
7	=	UK & Ireland Forums	3011929	30133	373062	14
8	=	Forum Italiano		2867093	11921	429111	18
9	=	Российский форум	2747645	7839	699528	34
10	=	SSC México		1903675	8501	138175	8
11	+1	Africa			1856327	33496	263718	17
12	-1	N. American Skyscrapers	1747667	37996	134800	8
13	=	Asian Skyscraper Forums	1601073	18860	215075	16
14	=	OZScrapers		1532020	14855	152384	11
15	+4	India			1460669	3614	353377	32
16	-1	Foro Colombiano		1426673	9161	166765	13
17	=	Skybar			1377976	23810	226672	20
18	+3	Indonesia		1365461	4173	421876	45
19	-3	Holland Hoogbouw Forums	1316653	16676	121325	10
20	-2	Fórum Português		1238977	14982	92811	8

Как и ожидалось, в первой двадцатке изменения в основном в азиатской части - продолжали быстро расти Индия и Индонезия. И через год они тоже ещё поднимутся.
А вот по нашему разделу стабильный прогноз оправдался. И не удивительно, у нас ведь всего одна ТСР и одна Украина.  Зато в следующем году летом можно ожидать, что россияне перефлудят итальянцев. Если чудес не будет, то уж к концу года - заведомо. А самая главная интрига-2014 будет в том, догоним ли мы Великобританию. Вроде бы пока да, но жизнь достаточно изменчива. 
Так что всем - в Новом году хороших строительных новостей и интересных тем для обсуждения!


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01 на 2013.07.08 на 2013.10.01


Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 7:30 МСК 01.01.2014*

Представлено 45 регионов России, новичков нет. Плюс несколько тем, которые к конкретному региону отнести не получается. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	3565/15	1247/4[/B]
2	Калининград и область		2010/24	123/0
3	Петропавловск-Камч. и область	1877/6	260/0
4	Белгород и Белгородская область	1839/11	115/0
5	Ярославль и Ярославская область	1773/12	84/0
6	Тула и Тульская область		1340/8	5/0
7	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1213/6	10/0
8	Благовещенск и Амурская область	1085/5	141/0
9	Южно-Сахалинск и область	837/7	44/0
10	Мурманск и Мурманская область	821/3	54/0
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	700/3	27/0
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область	624/8	5/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	585/7	0/0
14	Новгород и Новгородская область	489/4	17/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	464/4	34/0
16	Петрозаводск и Респ. Карелия	456/3	130/0
17	Псков и Псковская область	456/5	7/0
18	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	343/4	25/2
19	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	339/3	34/1
20	Владимир и Владимирская область	336/3	11/0

Получив прирост в 11 постов за три месяца, в Топ-20 стремительно ворвалась Владимирская область. 
Ульяновск быстро растёт третий квартал подряд, это уже очевидный запрос на самоопределение. У остальных пока темп общения не превышает 2-3 поста в сутки, поэтому особого смысла отделяться нет. 
На этот раз перечень замолчавших регионов приводить не буду, а в качестве компенсации - 

*Список тем, относящихся к Ульяновской области*: 



Code:


Ульяновск и Ульяновская область	 - постов	
1	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Строительство 		1759
2	УЛЬЯНОВСК | м-ны Юго-Западный, Запад-2	324
3	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Авиация 			296
4	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Спортивные сооружения	228
5	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Инфраструктура ‎ 		225
6	УЛЬЯНОВСКАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ | Промышленность	175
7	Ульянoвcк | Topговые центры ‎		136
8	Ульяновск | Ретро фото			116
9	Ульяновская чайная			105
10	УЛЬЯHOВСK | Cпиcoк здaний 15+ 		100
11	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Кварталы 17,18,19		32
12	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Культурная столица 		25
13	ДИМИТРОВГРАД | Строительство		24
14	УЛЬЯНОВСК | Городские проблемы		10
15	УЛЬЯНOBCK | Ocoбaя Экoнoмичecкaя 3oнa	10
[I]сумма по подразделу				3565[/I]


----------



## Teamsky

Сделал график роста постов 8ки лидеров за всю историю наблюдений
Статистика городов -лидеров за декабрь 2013 (на 22.00 мск 31.12.13)



















за 2013г:


----------



## Ваня

По Омску бы такую же увидеть:|


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;110153210 said:


> По Омску бы такую же увидеть:|


ага и по Челябинску :cheers:


----------



## Teamsky

позже сделаю
кого-нибудь еще добавить?


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Teamsky said:


> позже сделаю
> кого-нибудь еще добавить?


:banana: Ура, ждем с нетерпением!


----------



## AutoUnion

Krosh said:


> Зато в следующем году летом можно ожидать, что россияне перефлудят итальянцев. Если чудес не будет, то уж к концу года - заведомо. А самая главная интрига-2014 будет в том, догоним ли мы Великобританию


Великобританию? Я так думаю цель сразу Испания  И это вполне по зубам :banana:


----------



## xfury

Цель дрлжна быть одна - Польша.


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Цель должна быть одна - Польша.


Польша пока не реальная цель, там зарегистрированных пользователей почти в 2 раза больше обитает


----------



## Chelyabinsk

xfury said:


> Цель должна быть одна - Польша.


_"По совету старейшин мы решили ... идти на Польшу" _ (Тарас Бульба) :lol:

:horse:


----------



## Shwed

А по городам будет статистика?


----------



## Ваня

Да и по юзерам, давно ее как то не было


----------



## Krosh

AutoUnion said:


> Великобританию? Я так думаю цель сразу Испания  И это вполне по зубам :banana:


Пока рано. Оставьте на 2015 год.
А то всех в 2014 перегоним, чему дальше радоваться будем?


А если серьёзно, то испанцы - в 2015. И тогда же с довольно большой вероятностью - ещё и Euroscrapers. Они растут быстро, но это инкубатор. В ближайшее время, думаю, можно ожидать выделения оттуда Болгарии и немецкого раздела. Это уже минус миллион к их счёту. В принципе за год и Румыния может дозреть. Так что на 2015 шанс есть.


----------



## xfury

За год по городам:


----------



## Teamsky

Казань на втором месте


----------



## AutoUnion

Krosh said:


> Пока рано. Оставьте на 2015 год.


А чего рано-то? 

Если посмотреть по годам то у "испанцев" за 2011 год написано 337 тыс. сообщений, за 2012 - 340 тыс., за 2013 - 266 тыс. :nuts:

"Россия" 2011 - 514 тыс., 2012 - 623 тыс., 2013 - 699 тыс :banana:


----------



## xfury

Челябинск в 2013 году прорвало прям.


----------



## Medoed

^^Та Ростов тоже расфлудился. Ростов по приросту обогнал Екб, лишь Казань и Москва впереди.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Киров, Кузбасс и Ставрополь почему подчеркнуты?


----------



## xfury

Не обращай внимание, проглючило просто что-то.


----------



## Contr

Ждем Акселя, он обещал свою фирменную статистику на новый год)


----------



## ED9M

xfury said:


> Не обращай внимание, проглючило просто что-то.


Ты давай там гайки на югах подкрути , а то земляки сенсационнно за год расфлудились )) , нужен тоталитаризм как в Питере.


----------



## Hager86

Кузбасс, последний пост 31 декабря


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Раз мы в общую статистику по городам не попали, решил посчитать сам, вот что получилось (статистика по итогам года):


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Раз пока мы ни в одну статистику по городам не попали, решил посчитать сам, вот что получилось (статистика по итогам года):


Ну все, убедил, ждем выделения Ульяновска в отдельную ветку


----------



## Krosh

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Раз пока мы ни в одну статистику по городам не попали, решил посчитать сам...


А чем инкубаторская статистика от 01.01.14 не угодила?

Но если очень позарез совсем нужно, то вот:



Code:


[B]Ульяновск и Ульяновская область[/B]

[I]дата - сообщений - тем[/I]
2010.05.29 -   52 -  1
2010.09.01 -   53 -  1
2011.01.01 -   53 -  1
2011.04.02 -   65 -  1
2011.07.01 -   76 -  1
2011.10.01 -  116 -  1
2012.01.01 -  133 -  1
2012.04.07 -  194 -  2
2012.07.02 -  217 -  2
2012.10.01 -  253 -  2
2013.01.01 -  365 -  3
2013.04.01 -  499 -  3
2013.07.08 - 1097 -  7
2013.10.01 - 2318 - 11
2014.01.01 - 3565 - 15


----------



## Teamsky

Новосибирск обошел Н.Н. 
Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


----------



## gorkill

Teamsky said:


> Новосибирск обошел Н.Н.
> Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


Без цифр сложно. Случайно оказалась статистика за декабрь, ТОП-5. 



П.С. Действительно, в новом году Н.Н. +200, Новосибирск и Казань + 500-600


----------



## flatron

Teamsky said:


> Новосибирск обошел Н.Н.
> Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


главные флудеры вообще почти перестали писать.


----------



## NickNN

Teamsky said:


> Новосибирск обошел Н.Н.
> Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


Веб-камеры победили форум.
И, кажется, флуда стало поменьше. Не то чтобы штатные флудеры пропали, просто народ почти перестал вступить в традиционные диспуты, устали, наверное.


----------



## Sicmaggot

Жир закончился.


----------



## gorkill

Teamsky said:


> Новосибирск обошел Н.Н.
> Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


Без цифр сложно. Случайно оказалась статистика за декабрь, ТОП-5. 



П.С. Действительно, в новом году Н.Н. +200, Новосибирск и Казань + 500-600


Статистика за январь, на сейчас :



П.С. Казань, вперёд! :horse:


----------



## @rtem

Офигеть! Мой самый лаечный пост))
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110420254&postcount=6584


----------



## N-sky

@rtem said:


> Офигеть! Мой самый лаечный пост))
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110420254&postcount=6584


Хороший пост, с добром (что не часто тут встречается).


----------



## Ysh

а у меня юбилей в 10 000 лайков как-то незаметно прошел...


----------



## Teamsky

Ваня;110153210 said:


> По Омску бы такую же увидеть:|





Chelyabinsk said:


> ага и по Челябинску :cheers:











тут больше разрешение


----------



## Ваня

^^ спасибо почти ровная прямая, без "глубоких ям" и диких взлетов.


----------



## Teamsky

Ваня;110604497 said:


> ^^ спасибо почти ровная прямая, без "глубоких ям" и диких взлетов.


ямы -там, где происходили чистки, как понимаю
в целом-да, рост ровный


----------



## Teamsky

и у Казани был всплеск в прошлом году-на графике хорошо видно


----------



## Ваня

Чистки? Я думал что это просто набили мало сообщений.


----------



## Ваня

Teamsky said:


> и у Казани был всплеск в прошлом году-на графике хорошо видно


Ну это то понятно, Универсиада и все дела


----------



## Teamsky

Ваня;110604693 said:


> Чистки? Я думал что это просто набили мало сообщений.


там резкое сокращение постов
здесь писали про какой-то конкретный случай


----------



## vegorv

Teamsky said:


> Новосибирск обошел Н.Н.
> Что случилось с Н.Новгородом? И Казань резко сокращает разрыв от Н.Н.


у нас в секции работает "правило трех Ф": никакого флуда - только факты и фото


----------



## Teamsky

vegorv said:


> у нас в секции работает "правило трех Ф": никакого флуда - только факты и фото


значит как у нас


----------



## Teamsky

Сегодня Казань перешагнула 130000


----------



## Kostya-81

Teamsky said:


> Сегодня Казань перешагнула 130000


А Поволжье на днях - 500 тыс.


----------



## Hager86

Teamsky said:


> Сегодня Казань перешагнула 130000


Молодцы


----------



## Ysh

всего около 100 000 до итальянцев


----------



## alley cat

105 000 прям на глазах догоняем, и 240 000 до Британии.


----------



## Ваня

Россия Украиной прирастает


----------



## Hager86

^^ Украинским спамом, и разговорами неочем


----------



## Ваня

Счетчик крутится и все довольны


----------



## Строитель

А кто делает эту стату? Как ее самому посмотреть можно?


----------



## Krosh

^^
_Элементарно, Ватсон! (С) Холмс_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/index.php


----------



## Ysh

Hager86 said:


> ^^ Украинским спамом, и разговорами неочем


Можно подумать в ТСР и Гюльчатае разговоры не "ни о чем":lol::cheers:


----------



## Hager86

Ваня;110922043 said:


> Счетчик крутится и все довольны


Строитель хорошо счетчик крутит. с октября 895 постов.


----------



## @rtem

Ysh said:


> Можно подумать в ТСР и Гюльчатае разговоры не "ни о чем":lol::cheers:


не, в ТСР мы хоть письками меряемся...


----------



## Teamsky

вот так:


Askario said:


> Внезапно снова обошли НН.


----------



## Hager86

Когдато Тюмень был активнее Челябинска и Самары


----------



## vartal

Hager86 said:


> Когдато Тюмень был активнее Челябинска и Самары


Когда там Собянин ещё был? :lol:


----------



## Hager86

Ну низнаю был ли там Собянин до 2011 года


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014*

*До "макаронников" осталось - 104 тысячи
До "мелкобритов" осталось - 238 тысяч
До "спанюков" - 523 тысячи
До "пшеков" ............. пока как до луны*


----------



## Askario

Ждём 3 млн к 1 июня


----------



## AutoUnion

Askario said:


> Ждём 3 млн к 1 июня


Моя ставка - 15 мая


----------



## beaver-hero

тут, чисто теоретически, Олимпиада может планы подкорректировать (в бОльшую сторону)


----------



## Ваня

+ Украина и ТСР


----------



## Contr

Ваня;110994613 said:


> + Украина и ТСР


Украина из дэд, бэйби, из дэд...)


----------



## Ваня

почему дед?


----------



## Krosh

^^
Да не дед, а дэд.
В смысле - дэдду, daddy - папочка.
Хотя папой всегда был Ростов.


----------



## Krosh

Askario said:


> Ждём 3 млн к 1 июня


Похоже, в российском разделе наступили насыщение и стабилизация.
линейный тренд окончательно и бесповоротно победил параболу.
Фаза детства закончилась, наступила зрелость.
С чем всех и поздравляю.


----------



## Yashka

Krosh said:


> Фаза детства закончилась, наступила зрелость.
> С чем всех и поздравляю.


А как же юность?)


----------



## AlexNik

Статистика за январь 2014 на 15.45 по Москве


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Опять про Ульяновск забыли... 
Наша статистика


----------



## alley cat

> Опять про Ульяновск забыли...


Он в "Инкубаторе", там отдельная таблица будет.


----------



## @rtem

ну Поволжье, кроме Казани действительно отдыхало, видимо))


----------



## OReNStaR

@rtem said:


> ну Поволжье, кроме Казани действительно отдыхало, видимо))


Ну почему же, у нас рекордный прирост за все время существования Оренбургской ветки. Прирост больше чем в Санкт Петербурге :nuts:


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

alley cat said:


> Он в "Инкубаторе", там отдельная таблица будет.


Инкубатор или не инкубатор, а прирост по более чем у многих...


----------



## alley cat

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Инкубатор или не инкубатор, а прирост по более чем у многих...


Это не важно, пока он в инкубаторе он не в основной таблице.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

alley cat said:


> Это не важно, пока он в инкубаторе он не в основной таблице.


Надо его как то из инкубатора в отдельную секцию уже бы вытащить???  как Вам такое предложение?


----------



## alley cat

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Надо его как то из инкубатора в отдельную секцию уже бы вытащить???  как Вам такое предложение?


Это уже к модераторам и не в этой теме. А так Я за.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Спасибо, а к кому конкретно стоит обратится по этому вопросу??? Буду очень признателен если Вы нам поспособствуете в этом вопросе.


----------



## alley cat

Вот здесь нужно спрашивать : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536871&page=247


----------



## gorkill

Интрига за 3 место сохраняется, но Казань должна победить :horse:


----------



## Askario

Челябу хорошо попёрло, РнД скоро обойдёт СПб.


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Челябу хорошо попёрло, РнД скоро обойдёт СПб.


Месяца через три, обгонит Пермь и Барнаул, войдет в первую десятку.


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> Месяца через три, обгонит Пермь и Барнаул, войдет в первую десятку.


Барнаул- через 3 месяца, Пермь- через полгода


----------



## Contr

Askario said:


> Челябу хорошо попёрло


Челябинские скреперщики стабильно стали даже Екб опережать. При полном отсутствии модерации это и немудрено.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Contr said:


> Челябинские скреперщики стабильно стали даже Екб опережать. При полном отсутствии модерации это и немудрено.


да мы стараемся :troll:


----------



## vartal

Chelyabinsk said:


> да мы стараемся :troll:


Что же там такое можно обсуждать? Метеориты вроде больше не падают...:smug:


----------



## [email protected]

vartal said:


> Что же там такое можно обсуждать? Метеориты вроде больше не падают...:smug:


Да в заМКАДье жизни вообще нет


----------



## Hager86

vartal said:


> Что же там такое можно обсуждать? Метеориты вроде больше не падают...:smug:


они обсуждают: неупадет ли метеорит на город. ВНЕЗАПНО.


----------



## Teamsky

скоро годовщина есть что повспоминать


----------



## Chelyabinsk

vartal said:


> Что же там такое можно обсуждать? Метеориты вроде больше не падают...:smug:


Резонный вопрос, сам постоянно себе его задаю


----------



## vartal

[email protected] said:


> Да в заМКАДье жизни вообще нет


Да не, есть - я сам не раз видел. Честно-честно.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

vartal said:


> Да не, есть - я сам не раз видел. Честно-честно.


Может показалось? :troll:


----------



## vartal

Chelyabinsk said:


> Может показалось? :troll:


Да вроде бы нет. :hm:


----------



## vegorv

vartal said:


> Что же там такое можно обсуждать? Метеориты вроде больше не падают...:smug:


ты наверно хотел сказать "метро не строят"?

города, где его не строят можно вообще в инкубатор,чтоб не мешались:lol:


----------



## Nastel

Это как же то в инкубатор? Не надо так...


----------



## AutoUnion

*Украину обошли на.......... 2 000 000 сообщений* 

А в сентябре 2007 года дело было так:


----------



## vartal

vegorv said:


> города, где его не строят можно вообще в инкубатор,чтоб не мешались:lol:


Ты прямо мысли читаешь


----------



## AutoUnion

После нормализации работы форума какая-то аномальная активность


----------



## ED9M

Коллега , У НАС ОЛМПИАДА КАКБЫ ))).


----------



## AlexNik

юзер *kraxx*
на одной странице 17 постов 459 лайков. Вот это оценка фотоотчета.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=988547&page=483


----------



## Hager86

^^5 фотографий на один пост. Видимо единственный человек на форуме София у которого есть фотоаппарат


----------



## roi95

Hager86 said:


> ^^5 фотографий на один пост. Видимо единственный человек на форуме София у которого есть фотоаппарат


Лучше 5000 фоток на один пост, как любят у нас тут некоторые?


----------



## DEDOTMOPO3

roi95 said:


> Лучше 5000 фоток на один пост, как любят у нас тут некоторые?


Мне гораздо удобнее, когда на один пост несколько фоток за счёт большего количества постов. Иначе странца открывается, вся дёргаясь постоянно.


----------



## Veteran1812

flatron said:


> я бы вобще закрыл бы её навечно!


Не нравится не заходи. В чем проблемы? Ты когда день и ночь строчил на ветке про геев никто по-моему не говорил о закрытие ветки - те кому было не интересно попросту не заходили туда.


----------



## Kogan

flatron said:


> я бы вобще закрыл бы её навечно!


В чем сложность?
Идешь в тему, собираешь кучу свежих и самых одиозных постов, нарушающих разные пункты правил 
(особо удели внимание нарушению копирайта и секс-контенту), 
описываешь собранное сюда с просьбой закрыть тему и раздать плюшки.

Зы не забудь упомянуть, что топик проблемный - Ян его уже посещал и предупреждал о ненадлежащем поведении.


----------



## NickNN

Kogan said:


> В чем сложность?
> Идешь в тему, собираешь кучу свежих и самых одиозных постов, нарушающих разные пункты правил
> (особо удели внимание нарушению копирайта и секс-контенту),
> описываешь собранное сюда с просьбой закрыть тему и раздать плюшки.
> 
> Зы не забудь упомянуть, что топик проблемный - Ян его уже посещал и предупреждал о ненадлежащем поведении.


Да, и еще: не появляйся после этого на форуме


----------



## Siberian

[email protected] said:


> ...чтобы потом весь хохлосрач расплылся по соседним темам?


Такая же отмазка была про ТСР, а весь ТСР-срач периодически все равно расплывается по разным веткам.
Собственно, судя по постам в ветке Украина, наши юзеры просто не понимают, какие откровенные оскорбительные вещи они пишут, и потом еще жалуются, что их "обижают" в украинской секции :nuts: Сами нарываются, потом еще жалуются. Детский сад.


----------



## Kogan

NickNN said:


> Да, и еще: не появляйся после этого на форуме


*flatron* - один из тех пользователей, кому абсолютно нечего опасаться.


----------



## gorkill

Siberian said:


> Такая же отмазка была про ТСР, а весь ТСР-срач периодически все равно расплывается по разным веткам.
> Собственно, судя по постам в ветке Украина, наши юзеры просто не понимают, какие откровенные оскорбительные вещи они пишут, и потом еще жалуются, что их "обижают" в украинской секции :nuts: Сами нарываются, потом еще жалуются. Детский сад.


И куда же смотрит милиция модерация?


----------



## Siberian

Модерация сквозь пальцы смотрит, что происходит в чайной.


----------



## gorkill

А почему так, людей не хватает?


----------



## Siberian

Если кратко, то это форум об архитектуре и строительстве, модераторы пришли сюда за этим же, а не за разруливанием политических срачей, выяснением кто прав и виноват в этих, не относящихся к тематике форума топиках.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Тогда может динамиту закрыть лавку?...


----------



## gorkill

Не думаю, что это правильно. Не знаю, как другие темы, но Украину надо сейчас модерировать обязательно- там весь пакет нарушений Правил.


----------



## ginnyg

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Тогда может динамиту закрыть лавку?...


а где ты будешь слезы лить?


----------



## Accel

gorkill said:


> Не думаю, что это правильно. Не знаю, как другие темы, но Украину надо сейчас модерировать обязательно- там весь пакет нарушений Правил.


В подобных случаях хорошо работает только система самомодерации, когда по кол-ву дислайков чел автоматом уходит в ридонли, а зарегать новый акк не очень просто. Правда работает только там, где большинство участнегов - адекватные люди


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ginnyg said:


> а где ты будешь слезы лить?


Буду копить, для поливки огорода. )


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Народ - вы, часом, треды не попутали?

Здесь публикуют и обсуждают только и исключительно статистику форума.
Всё остальное - оффтоп.

Кто хочет обсудить необходимость того или иного треда, пусть идёт для этого в соответствующее место на Форуме и там продолжает обсуждение.


----------



## flatron

Kogan said:


> В чем сложность?
> Идешь в тему, собираешь кучу свежих и самых одиозных постов, нарушающих разные пункты правил
> (особо удели внимание нарушению копирайта и секс-контенту),
> описываешь собранное сюда с просьбой закрыть тему и раздать плюшки.
> 
> .


это не наши методы


----------



## alley cat

До италянцев уже меньше 80 тысяч.


----------



## [email protected]

alley cat said:


> До италянцев уже меньше 80 тысяч.


Тема про Нэзалэжную "толстеет" на 600-700 сообщений в сутки, если Украину будет путчить еще месяца 2, тема обгонит ТСР.


----------



## Baumgarten

ТСР пидарешт! геть с первого места


----------



## Ваня

^^ в ЭКСПО Екб помнится было больше)) так что это не интересно)


----------



## [email protected]

roi95 said:


> Щас Майдан рассосётся, и эта тема так же стремительно начнёт удаляться от ТСР.


Майдан уже рассосался, в Киеве площадь от слоя сала мусора очищают, война перенеслась в кабинеты


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

roi95 said:


> Щас Майдан рассосётся, и эта тема так же стремительно начнёт удаляться от ТСР.


Кто знает, какие новые города будут претендовать на ТСР - возможно, треды придется объединять, и мы получим франкенштейна-флудотему мирового масштаба.


----------



## Baumgarten

вы не забывайте, что тираны тему Украины закрывали много раз


----------



## Siberian

ТСР вообще-то тоже )


----------



## OReNStaR

Нубу ответьте что есть ТСР?))


----------



## AlexNik

*Февраль 2014*


----------



## Askario

Челябу с Ростовом продолжает переть. Оренбург молодцы.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Askario said:


> Челябу с Ростовом продолжает переть.


есть немного :lol:


----------



## xfury

Askario said:


> Челябу с Ростовом продолжает переть. Оренбург молодцы.


Да у нас уже давно стабильность.


----------



## OReNStaR

Askario said:


> Челябу с Ростовом продолжает переть. Оренбург молодцы.


У нас еще чистка была, а так на 150 сообщений должно быть больше, да еще и месяц короткий) Короче у нас опять рекорд, растем с каждым месяцем)


----------



## Ваня

Омск - тише едешь дальше будешь


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;111858358 said:


> Омск - тише едешь дальше будешь


Ага, у вас еще все впереди :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Казань-таки обогнала Нижний Новгород впервые за долгое время. А вот отставание от Новосибирска увеличилось, хотя еще пару недель назад разница была буквально в 50-60 сообщений.


----------



## dars-dm

А где Сочи?


----------



## [email protected]

Украина: ТСР 37 364 : 64 544 на 14.02 МСК.


----------



## Nastel

А зачем Грозному, Ижевску и Йошкар-Оле свои ветки? С таким-то мизерным приростом...


----------



## [email protected]

Nastel said:


> А зачем Грозному, Ижевску и Йошкар-Оле свои ветки? С таким-то мизерным приростом...


А Ульяновск, наоборот, не выделяют в отдельный раздел.


----------



## gorkill

Nastel said:


> А зачем Грозному, Ижевску и Йошкар-Оле свои ветки? С таким-то мизерным приростом...


Объединить нах


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

[email protected] said:


> А Ульяновск, наоборот, не выделяют в отдельный раздел.


Думаю по Ульяновску вопрос еще открытый, ну а пока будем расти.


----------



## Kostya-81

Nastel said:


> А зачем Грозному, Ижевску и Йошкар-Оле свои ветки? С таким-то мизерным приростом...


В своё время в инкубаторе эти города тоже были "ульяновсками", особенно Ижевск, и здесь люди точно также жаловались, почему им не дают своих разделов. Кто же знал, что после достижения цели (= своего раздела) активность в них упадёт


----------



## P0ezhai

Hager86 said:


> Наверстают другие темы, когда все закончится


Твиттер догонит и пере гонит Украину :banana:


----------



## Teamsky

ginnyg said:


> У нас языкастого Хунгара персоной нон грата объявили в подфоруме - тишина, спокойствие :cheers:


вот оно что ...давно?


----------



## Contr

ginnyg said:


> У нас языкастого Хунгара персоной нон грата объявили в подфоруме - тишина, спокойствие :cheers:


И Икеа в бриге! Что ж за напасть? Сорри за офф. - *Fog* совсем покинул форум?


----------



## Accel

Это уже, видимо, потери на Втором Украинском


----------



## ginnyg

Teamsky said:


> вот оно что ...давно?


С начала предвыборной компании нового мэра... вроде как уберут запрет после выборов.



Contr said:


> И Икеа в бриге! Что ж за напасть? Сорри за офф. - *Fog* совсем покинул форум?


Ага икеамэна украинцы подрезали, Фог бывает, но практически не пишет.


----------



## [email protected]

14.10 МСК:


ТСР : Украина - 64.568 : 44.900


----------



## vegorv

меньше 20000 уже, я начинаю нервничать


----------



## dars-dm

Мне интересно, на каком месте во всем форуме стоит топик "Украина" по постам за февраль?


----------



## Contr

Риторический вопрос, думаю)


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> 14.10 МСК:
> 
> 
> ТСР : Украина - 64.568 : 44.900


если до референдума дело дойдет, то "ТСР" будет отставать... пока "Украину" не закроют


----------



## Siberian

Блин, народ, вам что реально заняться по жизни нечем?
Меряются какой тред в чайно набрал больше комментариев :nuts:


----------



## [email protected]

Siberian said:


> Блин, народ, вам что реально заняться по жизни нечем?
> Меряются какой тред в чайно набрал больше комментариев :nuts:


Для форума, для истории :horse:


----------



## [email protected]

Укроветка перешагнула планку в 47 тыс. Итого на сейчас - ТСР:Украина - 
64 596 : 47 179


----------



## flatron

Siberian said:


> Блин, народ, вам что реально заняться по жизни нечем?
> Меряются какой тред в чайно набрал больше комментариев :nuts:


интересно,а ветку Украина кто-нибудь полностью прочитывает?:nuts:
И сколько часов в день у него тогда занимает сие занятие?


----------



## P0ezhai

С тапатолком это вполне можно осилить, если на тему подписаться. О каждом сообщении будет приходить уведомление, а сама тема будет выглядеть как подобие аськи


----------



## Hager86

А как на тему подписаться?


----------



## roi95

У поляков продолжают лопаться пуканы на тему российско-украинских отношений.


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Как же они переживают-то оказывается :lol:


----------



## Nastel

На 21:15 11.03.2014
Украина:ТСР
47.910 : 64.606
Думаю, сегодня преодолеет планку в 48.000, а к концу этой недели и все 50.000


----------



## Hager86

*Центр* 200, 200 постов


----------



## Ваня

Чот Украина проседать начала, народу как то мало... тср наверно не обгонит


----------



## Shwed

Ваня;112157658 said:


> Чот Украина проседать начала, народу как то мало... тср наверно не обгонит


Обгонит.


----------



## @rebus

roi95 said:


> У поляков продолжают лопаться пуканы на тему российско-украинских отношений.


И не одного модератора из 205. 
У нас из 145, 4 модератора *в теме*



VladiLaslo said:


>


----------



## Ysh

приближаемся к 2 900 000.
до итальянцев 65 тыщ.


----------



## Ваня

Украина и ТСР творят чудеса:naughty:


----------



## [email protected]

На 20.27 МСК - ТСР : Украина - 64 645 : 48 802


----------



## Baumgarten

за прошлый день +656 постов :cheers: с такой динамикой меньше чем через месяц ТСР падёт на колени


----------



## P0ezhai

Бывало и 1500


----------



## Ваня

неужели перегорели?


----------



## [email protected]

Даешь писят тыщщ! :horse: 

18.14 МСК ТСР : Украина - 64 664 : 50 022


----------



## vegorv

меньше 15000. я уже не нервничаю - смирился


----------



## [email protected]

Ваня;112157658 said:


> Чот Украина проседать начала, народу как то мало... тср наверно не обгонит


Сегодня еще "второй фронт" открыли - тему референдума, более сотни сообщений уже - потенциально они могли быть в теме про Украину


----------



## Ваня

^^ теперь точно не обгонит, посетителей на втором фронте больше чем на основном


----------



## @rebus

Ваня;112291658 said:


> ^^ теперь точно не обгонит, посетителей на втором фронте больше чем на основном


А может *новая тема* быстрее обгонит эти обе!


----------



## @rebus

А "Украину" после референдума может и закроют...


----------



## AutoUnion

@rebus said:


> А "Украину" после референдума может и закроют...


Пока существует такая страна тема ни куда не денется.


----------



## @rebus

AutoUnion said:


> Пока существует такая страна тема ни куда не денется.





msasha_65 said:


> Ситуация пока складывается экстраординарная, и наши пользователи также не могут оставаться равнодушными к происходящему.
> Именно с целью возможности высказать своё мнение тред и остаётся открытым. Для всех. (почти для всех).
> 
> *Как только ситуация на Украине нормализуется, тред незамедлительно будет закрыт (т.е., приведён в своё обычное состояние).*


...


----------



## @rebus

Процентное соотношение модераторов прямо зашкаливает!


----------



## alley cat

_*Зафиксируем для истории*_

*2 900 000*


----------



## [email protected]

По состоянию на 10.20 МСК расклад следующий:

ТСР : Украина - 64 686 : 51 155

Вчера тема Украины понесла потери - 601 сообщение оттянула на себя тема референдума.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014*

*До "макаронников" осталось - 61 тысяча
До "мелкобритов" осталось - 183 тысячи
До "спанюков" - 457 тысяч
До "пшеков" ............. пока как до луны*


----------



## Ваня

^^ чот Италия как то туго поддается.


----------



## Nastel

Делаем ставки на достижение 3.000.000.
Думаю, что дойдем где-то 30 апреля.


----------



## Baumgarten

не забывайте, что скорее всего к нам добавится крымская ветка, а это +16 тысяч сообщений


----------



## Ваня

^^ вот если бы это было 61 000...:|


----------



## Accel

Baumgarten said:


> не забывайте, что скорее всего к нам добавится крымская ветка, а это +16 тысяч сообщений


Можно предположить, что для переноса темы надо быть модератором обоих секций. Т.е. глобальным модератором, поэтому перенос под вопросом.


----------



## Ysh

боюсь, непросто будет тут Крым в Россию перенести.
форум-то западный.


----------



## Veteran1812

Да и половина модераторов у нас прозападные - настаивать они не станут.


----------



## Ваня

А так бы итальяшек догнали и перегнали:|


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> боюсь, непросто будет тут Крым в Россию перенести.
> форум-то западный.


Зачем переносить, начать все с чистого листа. Новая история, новый форум. :cheers:


----------



## Igor622015

alley cat said:


> _*Зафиксируем для истории*_
> 
> *2 900 000*


Ух ты я отметился:cheers:


----------



## Alex_64

*Roi95* ставил ровно 1000000 и 2000000, может быть и 3-й его?


----------



## roi95

Baumgarten said:


> не забывайте, что скорее всего к нам добавится крымская ветка, а это +16 тысяч сообщений





Ysh said:


> боюсь, непросто будет тут Крым в Россию перенести.
> форум-то западный.


Как-то так.



artemka said:


> переноса не будет


----------



## kakdali

как вышли в середине 11 года на уровень 100 тыщ постов за два месяца, так на нём и находимся. Выбрали видать всю активную урбанистическую аудиторию страны к середине 11 года


----------



## Askario

kakdali said:


> как вышли в середине 11 года на уровень 100 тыщ постов за два месяца, так на нём и находимся. Выбрали видать всю активную урбанистическую аудиторию страны к середине 11 года


При том, что с 2011 года урбанистика сильно прибавила в РФ, появились всякие Кацы и прочие горпроекты.


----------



## raisonnable

roi95 said:


> Как-то так.


Это было вчера... Надеюсь, личная встреча Яна с нашими модераторами во время его приезда в Россию поспособствует скорому решению данного вопроса.


----------



## Hager86

raisonnable said:


> Это было вчера... Надеюсь, личная встреча Яна с нашими модераторами во время его приезда в Россию поспособствует скорому решению данного вопроса.


Он прилетит решать это событие, и развитие форума? Когда он прилетит?


----------



## raisonnable

Hager86 said:


> Он прилетит решать это событие, и развитие форума? Когда он прилетит?


К сожалению, он уже прилетал... Но может, по старой дружбе решит этот вопрос в нужном направлении?..


----------



## P0ezhai

Да он приезжал в Екатеринбург, потом на обратном пути в Москву заглядывал


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> По состоянию на 10.20 МСК расклад следующий:
> 
> ТСР : Украина - 64 686 : 51 155
> 
> Вчера тема Украины понесла потери - 601 сообщение оттянула на себя тема референдума.


меньше 10 000 разница сейчас


----------



## Ваня

P0ezhai said:


> Тогда открой число лайков. Я вот не ставлю обычно тем у кого нет счетчика. Толку?


неравнодушных боюсь напугать


----------



## Teamsky

Teamsky said:


> тоже надо будет открыть для эксперимента


хотя все равно логики не вижу проставления лайков в казанской ветке 
и для тех, у кого открыт счетчик


----------



## raisonnable

Ysh said:


> Я 36й.
> Тоже стараюсь лайки ставить каждому понравившемуся посту.
> 15-секундная пауза очень мешает:colbert:





Teamsky said:


> я 44й -тоже удивлен
> не жалею лайки за полезные посты, особенно с фото автора
> и в общем за понравившиеся
> а вообще общий счет лайков-зло


Вот вам по лайку за это.


----------



## roi95

Саратов 50 тысяч.


----------



## Contr

АлМакс 20 тысяч!


----------



## AlexNik

*Март на 01.26 МСК*


----------



## Nastel

Вперед, Воронеж! За месяц мы удвоили количество постов. Если так пойдет и дальше, то к концу года Кузбасс и, может быть, даже Красноярск будут позади.


----------



## Contr

Настел, не в количестве дело. Иначе прикинь, какую флуд-войну Екб-Мск могли бы затеять? Но зачем? Не понимаю смысла накручивания постов!


----------



## vegorv

Нижний скуп на новые темы, долго еще 100 не пробъем.


----------



## Termo

За март месяц в Воронежской ветке более 1000 фотографий было выложено, мною например 700 штук было выложено (23 фото в день в среднем), думаю это главный показатель на данном форуме , а за счёт этого уже и посты набиваются, а нафлудить можно всегда


----------



## leshkavrn

Nastel said:


> Вперед, Воронеж! За месяц мы удвоили количество постов. Если так пойдет и дальше, то к концу года Кузбасс и, может быть, даже Красноярск будут позади.


Не надо позорить наш город. У нас в этом месяце очень много фото, а флуда гораздо меньше, чем у других. А то можно подумать, что мы флудим да и только


----------



## All72

Termo said:


> За март месяц в Воронежской ветке более 1000 фотографий было выложено, мною например 700 штук было выложено (23 фото в день в среднем), думаю это главный показатель на данном форуме , а за счёт этого уже и посты набиваются, а нафлудить можно всегда


Фотофлуд?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Contr said:


> Иначе прикинь, какую флуд-войну Екб-Мск могли бы затеять? Но зачем?


Это 5! icard:
Хреново жить, наверное, когда не помнишь, что было вчера...


AlexNik said:


>


Что там в Казани происходит?... о_О"
Даешь Казани 2-е место!


----------



## Baumgarten

рад, что питерская секция скатывается вниз. сидеть там принципиально сложно, я бы даже сказал, невыносимо. ростовчане и приморцы явно лучше


----------



## gebaryan

У Омска налицо результат месячных холиваров вокруг темы "метро vs ЛРТ".


----------



## NickNN

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Что там в Казани происходит?... о_О"


Ничего не происходит.
Когда там какой-то кипешь, от у них по 4,000 - 5,000 постов за месяц. А так нормальный темп 2,200 - 2,500. 
Сейчас - мертвый сезон.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

NickNN said:


> Ничего не происходит.


Только тихо, по секрету: - Мы туда заслали парочку наших засранцев засланцев. :gossip: )


NickNN said:


> Когда там какой-то кипешь, от у них по 4,000 - 5,000 постов за месяц. А так нормальный темп 2,200 - 2,500.


Ну как у большинства. 


NickNN said:


> Сейчас - мертвый сезон.


Даешь больше мертвых сезонов! (Пусть поскорее на 2-е выходят)


----------



## [email protected]

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Что там в Казани происходит?... о_О"
> Даешь Казани *2-е* место!


Не, мы же ТРЕТЬЯ столица :troll:

У нас дан старт строительству нескольких 20+ и инфраструктурных объектов (канатная дорога через Волгу например), ну и набегами делаем фотоотчеты (когда вместе, когда порознь), короче, есть жизнь после Универсиады 

Да, в этом месяце в казанской чайхане шел культурный украиносрач


----------



## [email protected]

А тим часом триває сутичка ТСР - Україна. Лідерство поки що за ТСР, але воно тане день від дня: позначається зміна розстановки сил на політичній арені, що відображено в кількості постів користувачів на найбільшому урбаністичному форумі світу. 
До 16.00 по МСК першого дня другого місяця весни (квітня) теми підійшли з наступним результатом: 

65083 (Третя Столиця Росії) - 58432 (Україна). 

Накопичені з 2007 року запаси постів, як видно, вже не гарантують ТСР однозначного лідерства.

:troll:


----------



## Roman1994

Волгоградская ветка начинает потихоньку отходить от зимней спячки, прогресс почти в 1,5 раза по сравнению с февралем)))))


----------



## Teamsky

Еще немного и ТСР падет 

64305 : 65330 (9.00мск)


----------



## Contr

Жаль, что *Accel* больше не выкладывает квартальную статистику, совсем обленился:bash:


----------



## Dimas89

Украина обошла ТСР

Скрин на 12.40 13.04.2014 (Владивосток):


----------



## Teamsky

они сделали это!


----------



## msasha_65

Teamsky said:


> они сделали это!


На 10 дней раньше предполагаемого срока:



ovnours said:


> Не оставляем самых грандиозных амбиций. От перемоги к перемоге. Кто-нибудь знает, какой на ССЦ самый большой тред?
> До выборов, думаю, страсти будут только накаляться, так что это даже умеренно-пессимистичный прогноз.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8-10 мая конечно цифры должны быть зашкаливающими...


----------



## Ваня

А по просмотрам уделали уже давно


----------



## Kogan

Dimas89 said:


> Украина обошла ТСР
> 
> Скрин на 12.40 13.04.2014 (Владивосток):
> 
> http://s018.radikal.ru/i508/1404/62/8061c1c15bbf.jpg


Теперь бы от модераторов, рассуждавших что ССЦ не политический форум, услышать, как получилось, что крупнейший российский тред:
1) чисто политический;
2) не имеет никакого отношения к РФ;
3) не имеет никакого отношения к урбанистике / тематике форума.


----------



## Veteran1812

Kogan said:


> Теперь бы от модераторов, рассуждавших что ССЦ не политический форум, услышать, как получилось, что крупнейший российский тред:
> 1) чисто политический;
> 2) не имеет никакого отношения к РФ;
> 3) не имеет никакого отношения к урбанистике / тематике форума.


Как это не имеет отношение к России? По-моему, сам факт того, что от Украины откололся Крым и вошел в состав России говорит об обратном.


----------



## Krosh

Kogan said:


> Теперь бы от модераторов, рассуждавших что ССЦ не политический форум, услышать...


В любом дворце полезно иметь сортир.
Иначе почтенная публика будет гадить по углам.

А если серьёзно, то лучше иметь одно такое место, чем эта тема будет втихаря прорываться в самых разных местах. Кому не интересно видеть именно эту тему на форуме - могут не читать. Я не читал ни разу.


----------



## Alex_64

Тему можно переименовывать в батл Украины и Третьей столицы.


----------



## @rtem

Kogan said:


> Теперь бы от модераторов, рассуждавших что ССЦ не политический форум, услышать, как получилось, что крупнейший российский тред:
> 1) чисто политический;
> 2) не имеет никакого отношения к РФ;
> 3) не имеет никакого отношения к урбанистике / тематике форума.


ща договоримся.. удалят нафиг...


----------



## Kogan

Veteran1812 said:


> Как это не имеет отношение к России?


У Украины есть свой раздел. А вы спрятались за юбки мсаши и анкова, слабо, как мужикам, обсуждать Украину в ее разделе?



Krosh said:


> В любом дворце полезно иметь сортир.
> Иначе почтенная публика будет гадить по углам.


Почтенная публика не гадит по углам даже если нет сортира. А что кого имеет - дворец или сортир - вопрос открытый. )


Accel, ты больше не будешь считать статистику?
Любопытно насколько прирос росс.форум _без Украины_ в сравнении с прошлыми годами - лучшая характеристика влияния Украины на росс.секцию.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
*Kogan*, хорош троллить. Забыл, что я тебе обещал недельный отдых за подобное?


----------



## RTEI

Kogan said:


> У Украины есть свой раздел. А вы спрятались за юбки мсаши и анкова, слабо, как мужикам, обсуждать Украину в ее разделе?


Ну если бы там был плюрализм мнений и допускались бы мнения отличные от промайдановских то все сидели бы там. но увы там жесткая цензура на инакомыслие.


----------



## @rtem

неплохо так за ночь поднакопилось...


----------



## Ваня

В раж вошли.


----------



## Veteran1812

До итальянцев осталось 39 тыс. постов


----------



## alley cat

Veteran1812 said:


> До итальянцев осталось 39 тыс. постов


Ага. Только успели они 3 миллиона первыми взять.


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну ясен пень, у них же сообщений больше вот и взяли, нам бы еще по паре таких тем как ТСР и Украина, мы не только нагнем итальяшек, полякам на пятки наступать будем


----------



## alley cat

Даже не пару таких тем, а уже имеющейся в своё время, не закрывали бы, три миллиона, бы уже давно было.


----------



## vegorv

"Украина" высасывает человеческие ресурсы со всех тем.:bash:


----------



## Ваня

Украина высасывает мозг из человеческих ресурсов


----------



## P0ezhai

Твиттер форева!:drunk:


----------



## flatron

vegorv said:


> "Украина" высасывает человеческие ресурсы со всех тем.:bash:


я бы сказал оттягивает на себя флудеров. Но оно и неплохо.


----------



## Demisgr77

А я вообще давно забил на эту Украину и все новости, упоминания и разговоры о ней игнорирую. Приходится новостные каналы не включать так как там всегда Украина, от которой уже тошнит. uke:
Честно, до фени на всю эту геополитику, украину, сша, путина санкции. Политика это как бесконечный сериал который бессмысленно смотреть.


----------



## flatron

Demisgr77 said:


> А я вообще давно забил на эту Украину и все новости, упоминания и разговоры о ней игнорирую. Приходится новостные каналы не включать так как там всегда Украина, от которой уже тошнит. uke:
> Честно, до фени на всю эту геополитику, украину, сша, путина санкции. Политика это как бесконечный сериал который бессмысленно смотреть.


мне иногда страшно становится от мысли насколько же этот сериал будет многосерийным!!


----------



## Accel

Kogan said:


> Accel, ты больше не будешь считать статистику?
> Любопытно насколько прирос росс.форум _без Украины_ в сравнении с прошлыми годами - лучшая характеристика влияния Украины на росс.секцию.


Раз в полгода же теперь. В июле, стало быть.


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Блин, они уже и здесь Украину начали обсуждать... icard:

Уважаемые форумчане! Огромная просьба: пожалуйста, не выносите разговоры о конфликте на Украине за пределы треда "Украина" - этот тред для того и существует, чтобы не засорять ненужными спорами другие треды.

У нас всё-таки урбанистический, а не политический форум.

Спасибо.


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> Блин, они уже и здесь Украину начали обсуждать... icard:
> 
> Уважаемые форумчане! Огромная просьба: пожалуйста, не выносите разговоры о конфликте на Украине за пределы треда "Украина" - этот тред для того и существует, чтобы не засорять ненужными спорами другие треды.
> 
> У нас всё-таки урбанистический, а не политический форум.
> 
> Спасибо.


Украину и события на Украине,мы тут не обсуждаем(мне кажется это очевидно). Мы обсуждаем статистику и в рамках обсуждения статистики мы говорим о самом большом треде российской секции. Просто говорим о том как он растет,как прибывает. Никаких оценок событиям,обсуждаемым в этом треде мы не даем,ситуацию у соседей тут не обсуждаем. Посему никак считать оффтопом это нельзя.


----------



## Ваня

^^ 1. Модер всегда прав;
2. Если модер не прав, смотри пункт первый


----------



## Kostya-81

Ваня;113243314 said:


> ^^ 1. Модер всегда прав;
> 2. Если модер не прав, смотри пункт первый


На ССЦ это правило давно уже не работает


----------



## Ваня

^^ да я шуткую)


----------



## CENTILION

*14 000 - Ставрополь*


----------



## Ваня

что Украина уже не та, наверно ТСР скоро ее обгонит


----------



## Ysh

Посоны, приближается 3-миллионный рубеж. Надо как-то отметить этот славный юбилей. Какие будут предложения?:cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ выпивкой и распутными девицами?


----------



## Askario

Форум ускорился. Видимо, из-за Украины.



Askario said:


> Ждём 3 млн к 1 июня





AutoUnion said:


> Моя ставка - 15 мая





Nastel said:


> Делаем ставки на достижение 3.000.000.
> Думаю, что дойдем где-то 30 апреля.


----------



## flatron

а сколько в среднем за сутки на российском форуме пишется постов?


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> а сколько в среднем за сутки на российском форуме пишется постов?


Зависит от событий на Украине. 

P.S. 2000 где-то.


----------



## Ysh

28,5 тыщ до макаронниковopcorn:


----------



## Teamsky

*2999400*
сейчас


----------



## alley cat

AutoUnion said:


> Ладно пошёл на работу.......... так, что начинайте веселиться
> 
> *Для любителей статистики*
> 
> *Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
> 
> * 3 000 000 - 01.05.2014*
> 
> *До "макаронников" осталось - 25 тысяч
> До "мелкобритов" - 129 тысяч
> До "спанюков" - 387 тысяч
> До "пшеков" ............. пока как до луны*


Первых трех мы догоняем, а от поляков отстаем.


----------



## Teamsky

AlexNik said:


> *Статистика по регионам
> 
> Апрель на 03.21МСК 1 мая*


Казань по апрелю и Екатеринбург обошла  :cheers:
И это не смотря на низкую активность казанских старожил.


----------



## Ваня

Омск сейчас уже 48 001:cheers:


----------



## AlexNik

Teamsky said:


> Поправлю- у нас новых тем в апреле не было.


Ошибся с темами, взял за другой месяц. Поправил


----------



## Baumgarten1

юбилейный пост

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113663114&postcount=15488

выдать ватнику 100500 лайков


----------



## SAE United

Есть 3 миллиона!


----------



## alley cat

*3 000 000 *

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Siberian

Слава Барнаулу


----------



## SAE United

Собрал статистику по Ярославлю и Ярославской области, которые пока ещё находятся в Инкубаторе










По числу сообщений в день мы уже обошли Грозный, Ижевск и Йошкар-Олу, по общему количеству пока уступаем им.


----------



## Veteran1812

Если наконец, нам скопируют темы Крыма как раз догоним итальянцев - крымские ветки под 20 тыс. сообщений.

PS:
Ни на что не намекаю, только для статистики, сколько сообщений у Донецка, Харькова и Луганска?


----------



## xfury

Siberian said:


> Слава Барнаулу


Героям Слава!


----------



## Ysh

alley cat said:


> *3 000 000 *
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


:banana::banana::banana:
троекратное ура!!!


----------



## Ваня

До итальяшек все равно долго


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;113656912 said:


> Омск сейчас уже 48 001:cheers:


молодцы так держать!


----------



## Ysh

До Италии 18 522.


----------



## SAE United

Ysh said:


> До Италии 18 522.


В начале месяца было 24719, сокращаем отрыв на 6 тысяч в неделю, через 3 недели обгоним.


----------



## Krosh

Блин, народ, ну это же не спорт!
Зачем переживать, мы их давно победили. 
Hint: сделайте logout и посмотрите на главную страницу. Флудильни уберутся.

Forum Italiano - 1,777,797 posts
Российский форум - 2,264,625 posts

Трёх миллионов и близко нет, зато мусора меньше.


----------



## Ваня

а когда будет статистика по юзерам?


----------



## Medoed

Ваня;114063619 said:


> а когда будет статистика по юзерам?


1 июля (*Accel* обещал).


----------



## flatron

у статистического треда юбилей. 5 тыс постов! :cheers:


----------



## alley cat

До итальянцев, осталось менее 10 000 сообщений. :cheers:


----------



## Ваня

^^ Украина уже протухла... наверно не доогоним


----------



## vegorv

Ваня;114263056 said:


> ^^ Украина уже протухла... наверно не доогоним


да ладна, у этой темы еще большой потенциал


----------



## alley cat

Крым, бы разом решил этот вопрос. )

Сегодня какой-то день X, сегодня и до Британцев, осталось менее 100 000.

3,146,916 у них, 3,046,952 у нас



Ваня;114263658 said:


> не уверен, все уже устали от нее, надо тему про женщин продвигать в массы:naughty:


ТСР надо возрождать.


----------



## Veteran1812

Надо создавать отдельный раздел для WC 2018, где будут собраны все стройки объектов 2018 года (стадионы, гостиницы, инфраструктура, новости и тд). Это здорово подтянет народ на форум - см. примеры Польши и Бразилии, в особенности последнего.

Но это предложение, здесь никого не заинтересовало.


----------



## Teamsky

Veteran1812 said:


> Надо создавать отдельный раздел для WC 2018, где будут собраны все стройки объектов 2018 года (стадионы, гостиницы, инфраструктура, новости и тд). Это здорово подтянет народ на форум - см. примеры Польши и Бразилии, в особенности последнего.
> 
> Но это предложение, здесь никого не заинтересовало.


конечно, надо


----------



## coth

Статистики по инкубатору никто не планирует сделать?


----------



## Krosh

^^
Планирует. Начало квартала - 1 июля.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

А можно раньше? т.к. статистика нужна для принятия решение о выделении городов


----------



## Hager86

mr. MyXiN said:


> А можно раньше? т.к. статистика нужна для принятия решение о выделении городов


Сейчас мигом сделают сразу несколько человек, но пмеред этим постараются набить ещенесколько постов


----------



## SAE United

Подсчитал Ярославль и Ярославскую область - один из кандидатов на выделение










Вообще по общей активности выделяются Ярославль и Ульяновск (о нем уже давно говорят) - они точно созрели. 
Ну а так ещё довольно неплох Белгород, ну и Кострома имеет перспективы.  По статистике Krosh'а будет видно точнее.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Думаю о итогах месяца мая 2014 года говорить еще рано, но тем не менее вот статистика по темам Ульяновска и области за прошедший период...


----------



## All72

Сургут отделите от Тюмени


----------



## Hager86

All72 said:


> Сургут отделите от Тюмени


Неплохо было бы.
Но как писал _Siberian_


> Это вообще делается по запросу в администрацию форума, не просто.


----------



## @rebus

^^ Сейчас как раз такой момент и подходит.


----------



## xfury

Ну Ульяновск рано выделять, может к концу года можно будет


----------



## @rebus

xfury said:


> Ну Ульяновск рано выделять, может к концу года можно будет


Да по моему уже давно пора! :cheers:


----------



## @rebus

Вот прямо сейчас, семь последних активных тем:


----------



## @rebus

Да и сидеть в инкубаторе с *8 000* сообщений. :nuts:

Кто-то досиживался до такого?


----------



## ikeamen

я думал Alex_64 по раздаче лайков в лидерах, а его оказывается даже roi95 обходит


----------



## A.s.78rus

хеРои слава!


----------



## Alex_64

ikeamen said:


> я думал Alex_64 по раздаче лайков в лидерах, а его оказывается даже roi95 обходит


Рой гуляет по всему форуму, а я редко выхожу за пределы Саратова


----------



## Ysh

Наблюдатель;115248724 said:


> +1
> Любопытно, если бы за флуд в чайной лайки не ставились, то сколько бы у наших ура-патриотов их было?! Раз так в сто можно было статистику уменьшить?!


Зависть не украшает человек а


----------



## Ysh

Medoed said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/thanks.php?do=statistics


Спасибо
О, я в топ 6, хорошо.


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> Слава Украине!!! :lol:


Нетушки.
Слава России!


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

*Статистика Ульяновска и Ульяновской области за Июнь на 30.06.14г*

Статистика за Январь на 1.02.14г.
Статистика за Март на 1.04.14г.
Статистика за Апрель на 1.05.14г.
Статистика за Май на 1.06.14г


----------



## AlexNik

Статистика за июнь 2014 (на 02.00 1.07 МСК)


----------



## gebaryan

У Кузбасса неожиданный всплеск активности.


----------



## Siberian

Скорее, очередной виток срача Новокузнецк vs Кемерово.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Квартальная статистика по инкубатору будет?


----------



## AlexNik

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Хотя сегодня уже первое июля, и обновления не видно


про число никто не говорил, еще 30 дней можно ждать


----------



## vegorv

откуда в Ростове такая активность?


----------



## Ваня

А чо с Уфой стало? Вроде метро там не строят


----------



## xfury

vegorv said:


> откуда в Ростове такая активность?


Обычная такая активность, у нас массово начали реставрацию старого города, строек много новых. А по темам - разгрузили основную тему Строительство в Ростове выделив из нее три зоны с наиболее активным строительством.


----------



## Krosh

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Квартальная статистика по инкубатору будет?


Будет.
Состояние форума сохранено на 10 утра МСК, но привести в порядок и сделать всем красиво получится вечером или завтра. Там ручной работы на этот раз много, резко выросло количество тем из-за Крыма.


----------



## SAE United

Ярославль и Ярославская область










Кострома и Костромская область


----------



## xfury

О Ярославль надо выделять, а то никто из Инкубатора не хочет выходить что-то.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

xfury said:


> О Ярославль надо выделять, а то никто из Инкубатора не хочет выходить что-то.


Да, Ярославль уже по любому надо выделять. А то весь инкубатор один Ярославль кругом.


----------



## Sinegorie

gebaryan said:


> У Кузбасса неожиданный всплеск активности.





Siberian said:


> Скорее, очередной виток срача Новокузнецк vs Кемерово.


Нормально всё. Обычная активность 1000+. Срача в процентном соотношении немного. Плюс активный пользователь вернулся. Всё что меньше 1000 обычно провал.


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> вчера в теме про чемпионат мира за 2 часа было написано почти 250 сообщений. Невероятно


Ну так наверное один раз в столетие в полуфинале хозяин чемпионата проигрывает 1-7


----------



## alley cat

До бриттов 40 тысяч осталось, по-моему даже быстрее догоняем, чем итальянцев догоняли.


----------



## Ваня

^^ у бриттов наверно минутка молчания в память о проигранном чемпионате


----------



## alley cat

*Украина, самая большая тема форума!*


----------



## Ваня

^^ ого поляков обошли, вот это да... вот только не по просмотрам, там как до Китая раком


----------



## alley cat

Украина много раз закрывалась, и до недавнего времени была не особо популярна, а Гайд-парк, всегда открыт и популярен.


----------



## AlexNik

*июль 2014*
на 07:56 01.08.2014 МСК



где Ульяновск?


----------



## Ваня

^^ дайте по юзерям


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Ульяновск ни как не переберется в свой отдельный раздел. Точнее для него не создают отдельный раздел.


----------



## Hager86

Тюмень должен быть на 22 месте. Или нет?


----------



## SAE United

Ярославль и Ярославская область










Кострома и Костромская область


----------



## Askario

НН с Уфой проснулись.


----------



## Teamsky

Askario said:


> НН с Уфой проснулись.


Казань засыпает


----------



## spider123

Кто мафия?
Лето отпуска... Встреча форума


----------



## Veteran1812

До бритов меньше 15 тыс. сообщений осталось


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

*Статистика за Июль на 1.08.14г. Ульяновск и Ульяновская область
*
Статистика за Январь на 1.02.14г.
Статистика за Март на 1.04.14г.
Статистика за Апрель на 1.05.14г.
Статистика за Май на 1.06.14г
Статистика за Июнь на 1.07.14г


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
3 200 000 - 03.08.2014*

*
До "мелкобритов" осталось - 12 тысяч
До "спанюков" - 245 тысяч
До "еврокоммуналки" - 782 тысячи *


----------



## Shwed

Your Notifications: 3,000


----------



## ambir

ДВ шагнул за 200'000


----------



## SAE United

Число постов в ЦФО достигло красивой отметки


----------



## alley cat

*Третья столица России - 80 000 сообщений! *


----------



## Ваня

^^ для не посвященных, это хто? Новосиб больше уже давно, Екат тоже и кто же такой дерзкий?


----------



## nyash-myash

Ваня;119827720 said:


> ^^ для не посвященных, это хто? Новосиб больше уже давно, Екат тоже и кто же такой дерзкий?


Это сейчас типа шутка такая была?
ТСР-щикам поздравления!:cheers:Вот выпустили Бублю и сразу же тема стала процветать:lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
3 200 000 - 03.08.2014
3 300 000 - 18.09.2014
3 400 000 - 03.11.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014*
*
До "спанюков" осталось - 28 тысяч
До "филипков" осталось - 419 тысяч
До "еврокоммуналки" - 671 тысяча 
До "пшеков" .............. далеко.
*


----------



## Askario

Askario said:


> Ждём 3,5 млн к Новому году


Чуток ускорились, выходит :cheers: Падающий рубль и Владик в ТСР.


----------



## flatron

Askario said:


> Чуток ускорились, выходит :cheers: Падающий рубль и Владик в ТСР.


Падающий Владик и рубль в ТСР? 
Сначала так прочитал.


----------



## Askario

flatron said:


> Падающий Владик и рубль в ТСР?


Эдак мы и поляков обгоним.


----------



## Teamsky

Teamsky said:


> ближе к новому году у Казани 150 000 будет



рубеж *150 000* пройден 135 постов назад :banana:


----------



## Contr

Бург на 200 000 нацелен, думаю, что возьмем до 15)


----------



## [email protected]

Казань 150 000 перешагнула :cheers2:


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> *[S
> 
> До "спанюков" осталось - 28 тысяч
> До "филипков" осталось - 419 тысяч
> До "еврокоммуналки" - 671 тысяча
> До "пшеков" .............. далеко.
> *


*

На данный момент, 23:59 28 декабря 2014 -

Россия 3,528,911
Спанюки 3,534,924

осталось 6 013!

Всем немедленно флудить!:colbert:*


----------



## Ysh

У пшеков почти 7 000 000 :runaway:


----------



## roi95

А кто щас больше пишет: мы или поляки?


----------



## Krosh

^^
Бразильцы.


Через пару дней сделаю традиционную годовую подборку по разделам, там и видно будет. А испанцев лучше на следующий год оставить, в этом уже много кого обошли.


----------



## Ysh

В качестве эксперимента почти сутки 

Россия 3,530,729
Спанюки 3,535,452

разница 4 723

а было более 6 тыщ!!!


----------



## alley cat

*Екатеринбург, - 200 000 сообщений* :banana:


----------



## Krosh

С наступающим!
Обещанный по ёлочку рейтинг разделов верхнего уровня.

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 14:00 MSK 31.12.2014​Предыдущие списки на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013 на 01.01.2014


Code:


#2014	dif	Title			Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%
1	=	F. Polskich Wieżowców	7005380	25702	899867	15
2	+1	Fóruns Brasileiros	6927137	84100	1014485	17
3	-1	Latinscrapers		6204537	47522	267354	5
4	=	Euroscrapers		4188610	29094	-424545	-9
5	=	Philippine Forums	3930173	2476	297560	8
6	=	Rascacielos Españoles	3535823	14179	230393	7
[B]7	+2	Российский форум	3533900	8558	786255	29[/B]
8	-1	UK & Ireland Forums	3356191	31140	344262	11
9	-1	Forum Italiano		3333126	12398	466033	16
10	+1	Africa			2160959	36687	304632	16
11	-1	SSC México		2104154	8673	200479	11
12	=	N. American Skyscrapers	1878799	38889	131132	8
13	+2	India			1781692	3963	321023	22
14	=	OZScrapers		1675691	15362	143671	9
15	+1	Foro Colombiano		1628108	9263	201435	14
16	+1	Skybar			1620131	26515	242155	18
17	+1	Indonesia Skyscrapers	1612222	4469	246761	18
18	+1	Holland Hoogbouw Forums	1440403	17008	123750	9
19	+1	Fórum Português		1335765	15238	96788	8
20	-7	Asian Skyscraper Forums	1241870	17400	-359203	-22

Благодаря украинской тематике российский раздел взлетел выше, чем ожидалось год назад. Оставим пару дней нового года на ещё один шажок наверх.  На следующий год ещё, скорее всего, наш раздел обойдёт общеевропейский - там ожидаю выделение "околопороговой" Румынии и, возможно, Турции. Из менее очевидных вещей - на очереди Филиппины. Но всякое бывает.
В этом рейтинге континентальные разделы ожидаемо тормозят - "отдельное жильё" в этом году получили Болгария, Германия, Малайзия и Уругвай. В принципе в 2015 может выделиться Панама, но всё равно четвёртое место для нас надолго будет фиксировано. Латинскую Америку догонять мучительно долго, а поляки и бразильцы от нас только удаляются. Зато и сзади никто в спину не пыхтит. Из крупных разделов самый большой рост по +29% - у нас и у Украины. Увы, причина общая.

Ещё раз - с наступающим!


----------



## AlexNik

Региональная статистика за декабрь 2014
данные на 01.01.2015 07:08 МСК



за 2014 год



Ярославль и Кострома данные за 5 месяцев, не могу найти данные на 01.01.2014, есть только отдельно по Ярославлю и области


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01 на 2013.07.08 на 2013.10.01
на 2014.01.01 на 2014.04.05 на 2014.07.01 на 2014.10.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток", "Юг и Северный Кавказ". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 08:00 МСК 01.01.2015*

Представлено 44 региона России и несколько межрегиональных тем. Пока Крым и Севастополь я подсчитываю вместе. Новых регионов не прибавилось, отселений в собственный раздел за квартал не было.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Петропавловск-Камчатский и обл.	2919/8	268/0
2	Севастополь и Республика Крым	2803/25	1334/3[/B]
3	Белгород и Белгородская область	2363/11	163/0
4	Калининград и Калинингр. обл.	2289/24	39/0
5	Благовещенск и Амурская область	1514/5	85/0
6	Тула и Тульская область		1424/9	7/0
7	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1255/6	0/0
8	Южно-Сахалинск и область	976/8	53/1
9	Мурманск и Мурманская область	950/4	45/1
10	Петрозаводск и Карелия		936/7	124/0
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	809/4	33/1
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область	629/8	0/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	586/7	1/0
14	Новгород и Новгородская область	573/4	23/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	539/4	1/0
16	Псков и Псковская область	516/5	5/0
17	Чебоксары и Республика Чувашия	495/5	15/0
18	Томск и Томская область		494/2	44/0
19	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	453/3	51/0
20	Иваново и Ивановская область	435/3	115/1

Жирным выделены, как и квартал назад, активные Крым и Камчатка. Ещё три региона в среднем за квартал демонстрировали активность от 1 до 2 постов в сутки, все они в топ-20. Суммарный "вес" некоторых регионов уже становится очень внушительным и сравнимым с теми значениями, при которых раньше происходило выделение в отдельные разделы. Но тут уже играет фактор долгожительства - рост идёт с черепашьими темпами.

Крым однозначно надо выделять, но это вопрос политики руководства форумов. В принципе, какие-то телодвижения можно пробовать следующим образом. Если есть заинтересованные люди, то нужно собрать список всех форумчан, которые реально проживают на территории Крыма. Это можно сделать, если тупо проанализировать статистику по постам в крымских темах и выбросить чужаков. Потом с этим списком через руководство российского раздела обратиться к руководству SSC с просьбой провести через ЛС опрос этих людей, в каком разделе они себя видят: в украинском или в российском. Если ответ будет однозначным, то можно заниматься давлением по поводу демократии и просить создание отдельного подраздела. Если разделятся грубо поровну - то останутся в Инкубаторе. Для пущей честности то же самое можно проделать и с украинскими темами про Крым. Иначе, кажется, такого раздела для Крыма сделать не позволят. 

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## AutoUnion

Krosh said:


> Если есть заинтересованные люди, то нужно собрать список всех форумчан, которые реально проживают на территории Крыма. Это можно сделать, если тупо проанализировать статистику по постам в крымских темах и выбросить чужаков. Потом с этим списком через руководство российского раздела обратиться к руководству SSC с просьбой провести через ЛС опрос этих людей, в каком разделе они себя видят: в украинском или в российском. Если ответ будет однозначным, то можно заниматься давлением по поводу демократии и просить создание отдельного подраздела.


Не надо ни каких голосований! Крым в составе РФ и надо открывать свой раздел ( Юг и Северный Кавказ) а народ сам решит где ему тусоваться.


----------



## sept

По статистике видно, что в РнД и Барнауле либо очень много строят, либо очень много флудят. Судя по статистике строительства - второе. 
Скажем, на Барнаул все время жалуются в челябинской ветке как на место, где много флуда (отчего у них и не получается Барнаул перефлудить). Что заставляет меня предположить, что там ну очень много флуда. Я хоть в барнульской ветке и не был, но именно на челябинскую ветку некоторые екбуржцы ходят флудить, для меня челябинская ветка - образец флуда, и если уж челябинцы жалуются на флуд...


----------



## Teamsky

Казань проседает, в последние месяцы


----------



## surovy_mag

sept said:


> По статистике видно, что в РнД и Барнауле либо очень много строят, либо очень много флудят. Судя по статистике строительства - второе.
> Скажем, на Барнаул все время жалуются в челябинской ветке как на место, где много флуда (отчего у них и не получается Барнаул перефлудить). Что заставляет меня предположить, что там ну очень много флуда. Я хоть в барнульской ветке и не был, но именно на челябинскую ветку некоторые екбуржцы ходят флудить, для меня челябинская ветка - образец флуда, и если уж челябинцы жалуются на флуд...


образцы флуда в студию, пожалуйста ^^


----------



## xfury

> По статистике видно, что в РнД и Барнауле либо очень много строят, либо очень много флудят. Судя по статистике строительства - второе.


Более миллиона кв.м. жилья в год уже не первый год - это видимо мало строят?


----------



## P0ezhai

sept said:


> По статистике видно, что в РнД и Барнауле либо очень много строят, либо очень много флудят..


Сначала прочитал "много флудят, либо очень много флудят" :lol:


----------



## Contr

xfury said:


> Более миллиона кв.м. жилья в год уже не первый год - это видимо мало строят?


Странно, у Барнаула даже Списка 20+ нету, откуда такие объемы строительства? :nuts:
Зашел в барнаульскую секцию - флудят по-черному и радуются, что больше 2500/мес. набирают.



Skur_S said:


> И почти без флуда обошлись...


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> Россия 3,530,729
> Спанюки 3,535,452


Всё! Гишпанцы в поплоне! :banana:


----------



## Krosh

^^
ага



> Foro de Rascacielos Españoles (186 Viewing) - 3,537,372
> Российский форум (523 Viewing) - 3,537,409


----------



## surovy_mag

Contr said:


> Странно, у Барнаула даже Списка 20+ нету, откуда такие объемы строительства? :nuts:


А это что такое? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824238&page=8


----------



## hmm17

Contr said:


> Странно, у Барнаула даже Списка 20+ нету, откуда такие объемы строительства? :nuts:
> Зашел в барнаульскую секцию - флудят по-черному и радуются, что больше 2500/мес. набирают.


Вы б хоть в словарике прочитали, что есть флуд.
Как показала практика, кто по флуду наезжает, обычно сам тот еще флудер.


----------



## hmm17

surovy_mag said:


> образцы флуда в студию, пожалуйста ^^


образцов нет, а флуд есть :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Teamsky said:


> Казань проседает, в последние месяцы


У нас много кто километровые посты оформляет с десятком-другим фотографий внутри. А можно и на 2-3 поста разбивать - будет более читабельно/смотрибельно, ну и увеличение кол-ва постов как побочный эффект


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> У нас много кто километровые посты оформляет с десятком-другим фотографий внутри. А можно и на 2-3 поста разбивать - будет более читабельно/смотрибельно, ну и увеличение кол-ва постов как побочный эффект


дело в том, что так посты оформляли всегда (т.е. есть и с >5 и с <5 фото)
реально активность падает


----------



## vegorv

А рекорд по лайкам в нашей секции - сколько? последний флэшмоб с Исетью?

тут 53. можете еще накидывать.



**RS** said:


> *Ну что, с наступающим вас, господа! Надеюсь, в следующем году потрясения для нас и нашей страны будут только позитивными! Вот вам такая теплая севастопольско-крымская открыточка*:cheers1::cheer:


----------



## **RS**

Вот тебе лайк за репост  считай 54


----------



## @rtem

59 уже!


----------



## dars-dm

Krosh said:


> Крым однозначно надо выделять, но это вопрос политики руководства форумов. В принципе, какие-то телодвижения можно пробовать следующим образом. Если есть заинтересованные люди, то нужно собрать список всех форумчан, которые реально проживают на территории Крыма. Это можно сделать, если тупо проанализировать статистику по постам в крымских темах и выбросить чужаков. Потом с этим списком через руководство российского раздела обратиться к руководству SSC с просьбой провести через ЛС опрос этих людей, в каком разделе они себя видят: в украинском или в российском. Если ответ будет однозначным, то можно заниматься давлением по поводу демократии и просить создание отдельного подраздела. Если разделятся грубо поровну - то останутся в Инкубаторе. Для пущей честности то же самое можно проделать и с украинскими темами про Крым. Иначе, кажется, такого раздела для Крыма сделать не позволят.
> 
> Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


За российский форум отвечают российские модераторы. Никто не помешает создать отд. ветку для Крыма.


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Во избежание дальнейших разговоров на эту и подобные темы:

Если кто не в курсе, созданием новых и изменением существующих веток занимается непосредственно Администрация Форума.

Российские (как, впрочем, и все остальные) модераторы могут только вносить предложения по изменению структуры форума в Администрацию, и уже Администрация решает, создавать что-то где-то или нет.

Администрация - люди очень занятые, и на решение подобных вопросов обычно уходит довольно много времени.

Надеюсь, я всё понятно объяснил?


----------



## gorkill

Не совсем. Можно ли так понимать, что предложение по Крыму уже подано?


----------



## stfv

А заявка для выделения в Хабаровской теме раздела с инфраструктурой подана Администрации форума? Уже 80 веток и свыше 90 тысяч постов.


----------



## Krosh

msasha_65 said:


> Администрация - люди очень занятые, и на решение подобных вопросов обычно уходит довольно много времени


На самом деле всё ещё хуже.
Администрация прежде всего - это почтенные граждане тех стран, где Крым считают аннексированной украинской территорией.
Поэтому без каких-то очень веских оснований выделение самостоятельного крымского раздела просто политически невозможно. А если выделят - то тут же вделят взад под вопли искренне обиженных форумчан из самых разных стран. Ну вот так реально жизнь устроена. Если постоянно не долбить эту стену, причём долбить с какими-то реальными аргументами, то ничего никогда не будет. Аргумент я вижу пока только один - этот самый помянутый опрос крымчан. Или если мировые политики все вдруг передумают и поблагодарят Путина за возвращение Крыма. 

Кстати, в порядке общего трёпа.
А на каком уровне структуры происходит разделение власти между руководством форума и локальными модераторами? Скажем, российский раздел - это структура 3 уровня, региональные порталы - четвёртого, "Сибирь" - пятого, "Новосибирск" - шестого, "Инфраструктура" - седьмого. И что, вся эта лесенка - только через самый верх?


----------



## Kostya-81

Krosh said:


> Кстати, в порядке общего трёпа.
> А на каком уровне структуры происходит разделение власти между руководством форума и локальными модераторами? Скажем, российский раздел - это структура 3 уровня, региональные порталы - четвёртого, "Сибирь" - пятого, "Новосибирск" - шестого, "Инфраструктура" - седьмого. И что, вся эта лесенка - только через самый верх?


Сибирский модератор может действовать только в пределах раздела "Сибирь". Например, он не может ничего удалить в Поволжье или перенести тему из "инкубатора" в сибирский раздел. Федералы, которых у нас шесть, могут удалять-переносить-менять в пределах всего Российского форума и не могут ничего подобного сделать, скажем, в украинском форуме.
Новые разделы может создавать только самая верхушка форума (администраторы), так что предъявлять претензии к нашим модераторам (даже федералам) типа "возьмите и сделайте крымский раздел" - бессмысленно, даже при всём желании они не смогут этого сделать сами, без обращения к "верхам".


----------



## ED9M

Жалко , что ты из Модерства ушел ((.


----------



## Contr

hmm17 said:


> Как показала практика, кто по флуду наезжает, обычно сам тот еще флудер.


Да не вопрос, для флуда есть общая Чайная, я там пишу частенько, а почему бы не пообщаться на общие темы. 
Однако в екатеринбургских профильных темах мы из пустого в порожнее не переливаем, не принято у нас так. Кроме того, двое наших модераторов активно трут любые попытки срачей, оффтопа и т.д.
Хотя при желании мы можем включить "Уральскую флудмашину", в свое время Москву опережали по постам. Только зачем засорять тематические ветки бандерлоговскими комментами? Тот же дружественный Челябинск в этом смысле неприятно выглядит.
В самой екб-секции постов много, потому что есть, что обсудить, высотное строительство мощное и перманентно развивающееся. Отсюда и огромное количество, как интересующихся гостей, так и непосредственно местных форумчан.
Также множество талантливых фотографов, общественников, урбанистов, с которыми всегда есть что обсудить. Так что...


----------



## hmm17

Contr said:


> Да не вопрос, для флуда есть общая Чайная, я там пишу частенько, а почему бы не пообщаться на общие темы.
> Однако в екатеринбургских профильных темах мы из пустого в порожнее не переливаем, не принято у нас так. Кроме того, двое наших модераторов активно трут любые попытки срачей, оффтопа и т.д.
> Хотя при желании мы можем включить "Уральскую флудмашину", в свое время Москву опережали по постам. Только зачем засорять тематические ветки бандерлоговскими комментами? Тот же дружественный Челябинск в этом смысле неприятно выглядит.
> В самой екб-секции постов много, потому что есть, что обсудить, высотное строительство мощное и перманентно развивающееся. Отсюда и огромное количество, как интересующихся гостей, так и непосредственно местных форумчан.
> Также множество талантливых фотографов, общественников, урбанистов, с которыми всегда есть что обсудить. Так что...


Ну хорошо. Зачем только завидовать другим, кто имеет активное комьюнити без больших ресурсов?
Как бы надо понимать, что как раз у Барнаула возможностей флудить гораздо меньше, потому как по количеству тем раздел сильно отстает от остальных. Широты фронта нет. Так что, имея у себя всякие форумные игры, я бы постеснялся наезжать на других.


----------



## Contr

hmm17 said:


> Ну хорошо. Зачем только завидовать другим, кто имеет активное комьюнити без больших ресурсов?
> Как бы надо понимать, что как раз у Барнаула возможностей флудить гораздо меньше, потому как по количеству тем раздел сильно отстает от остальных. Широты фронта нет. Так что, имея у себя всякие форумные игры, я бы постеснялся наезжать на других.


Да никто не завидует и не наезжает, ты, видимо, не совсем правильно меня понял. Нам кому завидовать, Екб с огромным отрывом лидирует по всем статистическим показателям. Просто удивило, что в Барнауле так много постов, а высоток строится фиг, да нефига. Или вы там каждую 9-этажку обсуждаете, своим активным комьюнити?


----------



## hmm17

Contr said:


> Да никто не завидует и не наезжает, ты, видимо, не совсем правильно меня понял. Нам кому завидовать, Екб с огромным отрывом лидирует по всем статистическим показателям. Просто удивило, что в Барнауле так много постов, а высоток строится фиг, да нефига. Или вы там каждую 9-этажку обсуждаете, своим активным комьюнити?


Почему нет? Есть еще куча важных тем для обсуждения.
В Москве вот строится на порядок больше, чем у всех нас. Но по постам они не выделяются так. Просто форум и стройки - разные вещи совершенно.
В декабре у нас было вброшено несколько серьезных и спорных проектов. Думаю, в январе по сообщениям спад будет, еще и праздники.


----------



## Contr

В Москве другая политика, экономика, и в принципе, другой мир, другая страна. Мы её не берем в пример, это как сравнивать несравнимое.

ЗЫ* hmm17*, как в целом к развитию Еката относишься? Хотелось бы твое мнение узнать, без флуда, просто взгляд со стороны


----------



## Kostya-81

ED9M said:


> Почему в Ставропольской ветке есть подраздел с МинВодами , где 800 постов , а Волгоград уже 2 год Волжский просит , где больше постов , то ему фиг ???


У кого есть свой модератор: у Ставрополя или Волгограда?


----------



## ED9M

Kostya-81 said:


> У кого есть свой модератор: у Ставрополя или Волгограда?


Тут в точку. Требуем в Волгоград модератора иначе в Украину уйдем.


----------



## AutoUnion

А причём тут статистика и последняя болтовня? 

Господа! Вы название темы хоть смотрите???


----------



## [email protected]

ED9M said:


> Тут в точку. Требуем в Волгоград модератора иначе в Украину уйдем.


Испугал ежа модератора голой жопой угрозой


----------



## Teamsky

AlexNik said:


> за 2014 год


1.Москва 34119
2.Ростов-на-Дону 27910
3.Екатеринбург 23420
4.Челябинск 23104
5.Казань 22261
6.Барнаул 21978
7.Нижний Новгород 20136

в 2013 Казань на втором месте за год была


----------



## Ysh

что-то Питер маловато флудит


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> что-то Питер маловато флудит


Там жесточайшая модерация, все посты отходящие от основной темы просто удаляются.


----------



## Ваня

^^ Воронежский пример заразителен?


----------



## Federation2014

@rtem said:


> с последующим забаниванием наших модераторов и назначением украинских, как знающих русский языкhno:


Флинт русским отлично владеет...


----------



## xerx

AutoUnion said:


> Там жесточайшая модерация, все посты отходящие от основной темы просто удаляются.


Точно! Прям кровь с ножниц капает...


----------



## Ritmo-F

Contr said:


> Да не вопрос, для флуда есть общая Чайная, я там пишу частенько, а почему бы не пообщаться на общие темы.
> Однако в екатеринбургских профильных темах мы из пустого в порожнее не переливаем, не принято у нас так. Кроме того, двое наших модераторов активно трут любые попытки срачей, оффтопа и т.д.
> Хотя при желании мы можем включить "Уральскую флудмашину", в свое время Москву опережали по постам. Только зачем засорять тематические ветки бандерлоговскими комментами? Тот же дружественный Челябинск в этом смысле неприятно выглядит.
> В самой екб-секции постов много, потому что есть, что обсудить, высотное строительство мощное и перманентно развивающееся. Отсюда и огромное количество, как интересующихся гостей, так и непосредственно местных форумчан.
> Также множество талантливых фотографов, общественников, урбанистов, с которыми всегда есть что обсудить. Так что...


Вот уж не надо сказок, со стороны гораздо виднее. Екбшная секция тоже та еще флудильня. Вы просто этого не замечаете. Зашел не так давно почитать как у вас прoходит подгoтoвкa к ЧМ по футболу, так там вместо новостей на полторы страницы фантазий на тему того какую бы трамвайную ветку или улицу построить. Во многих темах так, вместо обсуждения реальных новостей, идут обсуждения фантазий типа "_а если бы так_", "_а по моему надо так_"- взять к примеру хотя бы тему о метрополитене. Куча сообщений в формате - "_В метро мужик упал на пути или в аэропорту аварийно сел самолет, или рейс какой-то там задержан и т.д_" - каков смысл таких сообщений на урбанистическо-небоскребном форуме? Больше похоже на новостной портал-помойку типа нашей Фонтанки, где собирают все новости подряд. В нашей секции к примеру ничего такого нет. 
А вот фотографов и хороших фоток у вас много тут не поспоришь.


----------



## Accel

*2014*


----------



## Federation2014

Accel said:


> В Скайбаре: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120572604.


А я думал, Исха никто не способен обойти по количеству постов за год


----------



## AutoUnion

А теперь сравните с тем что было на *24.06.2011* года


----------



## Teamsky

^^ Борода и яхуею намного меньше стали писать


----------



## Krosh

Accel said:


>


*Accel*, можешь прокомментировать различия в графе *posts per day*?
Это глюк или считаются разные вещи?
Например *Ysh* сколько напулемётил, 14 или 47 постов в день в среднем?


----------



## Accel

Krosh said:


> *Accel*, можешь прокомментировать различия в графе *posts per day*?
> Это глюк или считаются разные вещи?
> Например *Ysh* сколько напулемётил, 14 или 47 постов в день в среднем?


Там, где 14 - рейтинг по постам за день за всё время существования юзера на форуме.
Где 47 - рейтинг по постам в день за период отчета (т.е за 2014 год).


----------



## Krosh

Понял, спасибо.
Тогда лучше подзаголовок с датами из второй таблички выкинуть или написать там что-то типа "since SSC registration till 2015-01-12"


----------



## Boris_54

^^ overall mean


----------



## alley cat

osmant said:


> Да что за непруха, хочу пост номер 200 тыщ ровно!!


Тема Украина, - 200 000 сообщений!


----------



## vartal

Accel said:


> Тогда и статистика была только по российскому форуму  Когда сделал по произвольному форуму - пришлось выбирать, либо чето городить с локализацией, либо переделать на английский и успокоиться.


Гхм...А сейчас разве не по российскому? Что значит - по произвольному? И что изменилось? Для кого и чего локализация?


----------



## Accel

vartal said:


> Гхм...А сейчас разве не по российскому? Что значит - по произвольному? И что изменилось? Для кого и чего локализация?


Сейчас по всему SSC, плюс по отдельным странам, кто просит.


----------



## **RS**

Accel, когда табличку по топ-200 подкорректируешь? Где моё законное 22-е место с 19500 постами?


----------



## Alex_Msk

**RS** said:


> Accel, когда табличку по топ-200 подкорректируешь? Где моё законное 22-е место с 19500 постами?


Может, он считает только посты в российской ветке?


----------



## AutoUnion

**RS** said:


> Accel, когда табличку по топ-200 подкорректируешь? Где моё законное 22-е место с 19500 постами?


Большинство твоих сообщений на вражеской территории


----------



## Accel

**RS** said:


> Accel, когда табличку по топ-200 подкорректируешь? Где моё законное 22-е место с 19500 постами?


Санкции ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## spider123

Teamsky said:


> ^^ Борода и яхуею намного меньше стали писать


Они почти пропали с форума - "переросли" :nuts:


----------



## Yashka

spider123 said:


> Они почти пропали с форума - "переросли" :nuts:


Тут вроде тему только не заводили - дедушки внуками делятся. Куда эти то переросли?


----------



## @rtem

**RS** said:


> Accel, когда табличку по топ-200 подкорректируешь? Где моё законное 22-е место с 19500 постами?


считаются посты только в Рос секции... У меня вот тоже тыщёнка пропала


----------



## spider123

Yashka said:


> Тут вроде тему только не заводили - дедушки внуками делятся. Куда эти то переросли?


Скучно им тут... появились другие интересы - по их словам


----------



## Accel

@rtem said:


> считаются посты только в Рос секции... У меня вот тоже тыщёнка пропала


По укрофоруму всё в их треде.


----------



## Teamsky

spider123 said:


> Они почти пропали с форума - "переросли" :nuts:


жаль...у нас тоже такие есть (бывшие сильноактивные )


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> По укрофоруму всё в их треде.


я в украинской секции на 69-м месте. За год на 11 позиций опустился


----------



## alley cat

*Урал *
*Уральский Федеральный Округ*

_*300 000 сообщений!*_


----------



## Kostya-81

^^
Поволжье всё равно уже никому не догнать


----------



## Ysh

У нас 3 600 000.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
3 200 000 - 03.08.2014
3 300 000 - 18.09.2014
3 400 000 - 03.11.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014*
*3 600 000 - 30.01.2015*
*
До "филипков" осталось - 355 тысяч
До "еврокоммуналки" - 622 тысячи 
До "пшеков" - 3 миллиона 300 тыщ :lol:
*

Кстати у поляков "испарилось" около 150 000 сообщений


----------



## Federation2014

AutoUnion said:


> Кстати у поляков "испарилось" около 150 000 сообщений


Вот это действительно суровая модерация


----------



## Ваня

^^ почувствовала ли ветка такое "испраение"? Вот у нас бы очень может быть, а там это +-


----------



## **RS**

Там вообще можно 90% постов удалять без вреда основной тематике форума. На всю страну полторы деревни - две стройки, зато флудят по-страшному.


----------



## Krosh

Federation2014 said:


> Вот это действительно суровая модерация


В нашем разделе тоже как-то украинская ветка была временно перенесена в закрытый раздел для чистки, потом восстановили.
Возможно, поляки чистят какую-нибудь свою флудильню и большая часть потерявшихся постов потом тоже вернётся.


----------



## Teamsky

где-нибудь можно посмотреть количество постов юзера по темам?


----------



## [email protected]

Teamsky said:


> где-нибудь можно посмотреть количество постов юзера по темам?


В киловатники метишь?


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> В киловатники метишь?


так уже)

было бы интересно посмотреть кто-где сколько пишет - т.е. рейтинг любимх тем отдельного скайскрепщика
что-то подобное ДимаФ делал


----------



## **RS**

^^Список киловатников 
PANALEKS, Ysh, shiz00, ZSM-5,bus driver, Kvin, Veteran1812, ovnours, entazis, ssa1234, sturman, Vitalik1987, VladiLaslo, IvanovS, mails, petersgriff, Shwed, SRGi, msasha_65, AutoUnion, Semcity, Baumgarten1, Federation2014, AlMax, Oksana_D, Jockim, Igor622015, Papont, Fire_Kot, [email protected], ED9M, DeNi$, Baroque, Teamsky, AJIekc, Baumgarten, SKYF, RussoPartizano, ultEmate, dars-dm, ancov, @rtem, LaDM,hifisoftware, prisms, roi95, РВСН, MisterIks, Brad, NickNN, KievSD


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> ^^Список киловатников
> PANALEKS, Ysh, shiz00, ZSM-5,bus driver, Kvin, Veteran1812, ovnours, entazis, ssa1234, sturman, Vitalik1987, VladiLaslo, IvanovS, mails, petersgriff, Shwed, SRGi, msasha_65, AutoUnion, Semcity, Baumgarten1, Federation2014, AlMax, Oksana_D, Jockim, Igor622015, Papont, Fire_Kot, [email protected], ED9M, DeNi$, Baroque, Teamsky, AJIekc, Baumgarten, SKYF, RussoPartizano, ultEmate, dars-dm, ancov, @rtem, LaDM,hifisoftware, prisms, roi95, РВСН, MisterIks, Brad, NickNN, KievSD


А Вувузел под санкциями? Не быть ему килоджинсоватником? В глубине души-то он наш, совковый, еще поватнее многих, кто в СССР не пожил.


----------



## **RS**

Вувузел тоже кило-, но ****** ли?)


----------



## @rtem

**RS** said:


> ^^Список киловатников
> PANALEKS, Ysh, shiz00, ZSM-5,bus driver, Kvin, Veteran1812, ovnours, entazis, ssa1234, sturman, Vitalik1987, VladiLaslo, IvanovS, mails, petersgriff, Shwed, SRGi, msasha_65, AutoUnion, Semcity, Baumgarten1, Federation2014, AlMax, Oksana_D, Jockim, Igor622015, Papont, Fire_Kot, [email protected], ED9M, DeNi$, Baroque, Teamsky, AJIekc, Baumgarten, SKYF, RussoPartizano, ultEmate, dars-dm, ancov, @rtem, LaDM,hifisoftware, prisms, roi95, РВСН, MisterIks, Brad, NickNN, KievSD


тут, к сожалению, не все дожили... reach:


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> Вувузел тоже кило-, но ****** ли?)


В вувузеле много кило...


----------



## Federation2014

@rtem said:


> тут, к сожалению, не все дожили... reach:


Из первой 30ки все живы и присутствуют за исключением ымперской морды и Оксаны, которые добровольно перестали интересоваться тредом, офигев от потока флуда


----------



## vartal

[email protected] said:


> В киловатники метишь?


Можно плиз разъяснить для непонимающих - что сие такое есть? :hmm:


----------



## AlexNik

январь 2015 время Владивостока


----------



## P0ezhai

flatron :troll:


vartal said:


> А что, есть что обсуждать?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> flatron :troll:


ну как бы да. Объемы строительства самые большие в стране



Ваня;121236076 said:


> ^^ так у вас жеж Ксеркс


не в нем дело. Он идеальный модератор.


----------



## P0ezhai

Он прекрасный и замечательный! Самый лучший в мире! 

Надеюсь теперь меня не забанят если напишу что-то в Питере...


----------



## Federation2014

flatron said:


> Ладно Омск 19 сообщений в день,а Питер 26 сообщений в день?hno:


Все ушли на украинский диванный фронт. Ваших питерских там немало.


----------



## ED9M

Federation2014 said:


> Все ушли на украинский диванный фронт. Ваших питерских там немало.


На тот наркотик по моему уже весь форум ушел и слазить не хочет.
Вот закрой ту тему на 1 день , так на форуме Майдан будет и все будут требовать Люстрации и кричать ЗРАДА ))).


----------



## Teamsky

Далеко не весь. Есть такие, кто принципиально не заходит.


----------



## ED9M

Teamsky said:


> Далеко не весь. Есть такие, кто принципиально не заходит.


Хатаскрайники чтоли ?


----------



## vartal

Нет, просто не у всех есть время читать сотни страниц в день какой-то только одной взятой теме.


----------



## Federation2014

vartal said:


> Нет, просто не у всех есть время читать сотни страниц в день какой-то только одной взятой теме.


Ну так и говорим же: хатаскрайники.


----------



## Federation2014

ED9M said:


> На тот наркотик по моему уже весь форум ушел и слазить не хочет.
> Вот закрой ту тему на 1 день , так на форуме Майдан будет и все будут требовать Люстрации и кричать ЗРАДА ))).


Бывало уже. Создавали ватниксити в знак протеста, но как-то не пошло.


----------



## Federation2014

ovnours said:


>


Не претендует ли данный пост на рекорд по лайкам для российской секции форума?


----------



## zolotyh

flatron said:


> ну как бы да. Объемы строительства самые большие в стране


Шутите? http://www.regnum.ru/news/economy/1891786.html


----------



## Ваня

^^ уступает разве что только Москве и то, на каких то смешных 100тыс квадратов, когда счет идет не на один лимон это так, погрешность +-.


----------



## zolotyh

Ваня;121319246 said:


> ^^ уступает разве что только Москве и то, на каких то смешных 100тыс квадратов, когда счет идет не на один лимон это так, погрешность +-.


Вы точно про объёмы строительства речь ведёте? Посмотрите официальную статистику. Омск там даже с другими миллионниками тягаться не может, про Москву и говорить смешно.


----------



## **RS**

Federation2014 said:


> Не претендует ли данный пост на рекорд по лайкам для российской секции форума?


Претендует, но пока проигрывает 12 лайков посту 9251 в крымской теме.


----------



## vartal

Federation2014 said:


> Ну так и говорим же: хатаскрайники.


Знаете ли, если вам делать нечего, можете хоть всю эту тему про Украину перечитывать всю хоть с первого до финального поста по нескольку раз, я такой роскошью не обладаю. Хорошо, если успеваю по профильным темам пробежаться...


----------



## Krosh

zolotyh said:


> Вы точно про объёмы строительства речь ведёте? Посмотрите официальную статистику. Омск там даже с другими миллионниками тягаться не может, про Москву и говорить смешно.


А Вы точно вычислили, что он именно про Омск, а не про Питер говорил?


----------



## flatron

ED9M said:


> На тот наркотик по моему уже весь форум ушел и слазить не хочет.
> Вот закрой ту тему на 1 день , так на форуме Майдан будет и все будут требовать Люстрации и кричать ЗРАДА ))).


Слава Богу что я очень далек от тамошних "баталий"



zolotyh said:


> Шутите? http://www.regnum.ru/news/economy/1891786.html


не шучу. Во-первых я имел ввиду города. Во-вторых в нашей профильной ветке несколько иные цифры. В третьих 600 тыс м2 сданных в 2014 году специально записали на 2015 год,чтобы не было провала. Так что Питер сдал по факту 3800 тыс м2


----------



## Shwed

flatron said:


> В третьих 600 тыс м2 сданных в 2014 году специально записали на 2015 год,чтобы не было провала. Так что Питер сдал по факту 3800 тыс м2


Бублин заразил?


----------



## Ritmo-F

Shwed said:


> Бублин заразил?


Бублин тут не причем. У нас всё официально. Информацию об этом я постил в соответствующей теме.


----------



## Contr

Питер и Москву, как субъектов РФ, вообще нельзя с миллионниками и прочими городами сравнивать. По одной простой причине - в том же Санкт-Петербурге находится 9 городов, 111 муниципальных образований со своими местными бюджетами. К примеру, Омск является одним муниципальным образованием. Отсюда и несравнимые экономические показатели, принципиально иное бюджетное финансирование и т.д.


----------



## Askario

Contr said:


> Питер и Москву, как субъектов РФ, вообще нельзя с миллионниками и прочими городами сравнивать. По одной простой причине - в том же Санкт-Петербурге находится 9 городов, 111 муниципальных образований со своими местными бюджетами. К примеру, Омск является одним муниципальным образованием. Отсюда и несравнимые экономические показатели, принципиально иное бюджетное финансирование и т.д.


Но объёмы строительства как раз сравнимые, причём зачастую не в пользу москвопитера.


----------



## Federation2014

Askario said:


> Но объёмы строительства как раз сравнимые, причём зачастую не в пользу москвопитера.


Так Москву с ближним Подмосковьем посчитай по строительству, все на свои места встанет.


----------



## petersgriff

А что это за новый бот *Zaz965*? За ночь поставил мне ровно 200 лайка.


----------



## Krosh

^^
14 февраля?
Я бы задумался.
:cheer:


----------



## Tenzor

Contr said:


> Питер и Москву, как субъектов РФ, вообще нельзя с миллионниками и прочими городами сравнивать. По одной простой причине - в том же Санкт-Петербурге находится 9 городов, 111 муниципальных образований со своими местными бюджетами.


Не точно. В Санкт-Петербурге всего 111 МО, у некоторых из этих муниципальных образований в названии есть слово город (Кронштадт, Колпино и тд), но никак не 111+9 территориальных единиц.


----------



## Ysh

А мы, оказывается, по количеству постов гишпанцев обогнали? Как-то это событите мимо меня прошло.
Теперь впереди только филиппинцы и еще-польска-не-сгинела.


----------



## dars-dm

Судя по модерству RS, уже договорились о выделении Крыма? Там уже много постов по Крыму и Севастополю.


----------



## AlexNik

Сделайте кто-нибудь статистику, ни как не могу сесть за комп


----------



## isnerful

AlexNik said:


> Сделайте кто-нибудь статистику, ни как не могу сесть за комп


Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Dober_86

Барнаул-то)) Местная флудмашина работает на всех парах.


----------



## Ваня

Омск уверенно идет к 60-ке


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Dober_86 said:


> Барнаул-то)) Местная флудмашина работает на всех парах.


Дак без Сибериана.


----------



## isnerful

Дак c Сиберианом в декабре было 2533, а сейчас на тыщу меньше...


----------



## Teamsky

У Казани новогодний запал кончился неделю назад, но февраль выдался активным, в целом.


----------



## Chelyabinsk

Ваня;122028784 said:


> Омск уверенно идет к 60-ке


Молодцы, последние месяцы Омск просто ожил!


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну так, есть что пообсуждать


----------



## Teamsky

например?


----------



## Ваня

^^ строек много новых появилось, в том числе и 20 - 20+ + всякие мероприятия к 300 летию, реконструкции и пр, там еще много чего интересного, заходите и смотрите


----------



## vartal

Ваня;122039136 said:


> строек много новых появилось, в том числе и 20 - 20+ + всякие мероприятия к 300 летию, реконструкции и пр, там еще много чего интересного, заходите и смотрите


Интересно у вас было раньше, но не сейчас...


----------



## Ваня

^^ раньше с метро чего то возились, интересно, но не сказать что прям на порядки интересней чем сейчас. Норм, сойдет


----------



## roi95

Мне сегодня некто Zaz965 поставил больше 1200 лайков.:hmm:


----------



## Dober_86

roi95 said:


> Мне сегодня некто Zaz965 поставил больше 1200 лайков.:hmm:


Вот так приплод. Поздравляю


----------



## Krosh

roi95 said:


> Мне сегодня некто Zaz965 поставил больше 1200 лайков.:hmm:


1200 лайков, да по 15 секунд... это же... это же...
300 минут, они же 5 часов непрерывного кликанья мышкой.
Или бот.


----------



## Topoliok

зачем 15 секунд? 15 если только на одном треде подряд, в разных можно моментально лайки ставить.


----------



## Ваня

либо обновлять страницу и ставить дальше


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
3 200 000 - 03.08.2014
3 300 000 - 18.09.2014
3 400 000 - 03.11.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014*
*3 600 000 - 30.01.2015
3 700 000 - 13.03.2015*
*
До "еврокоммуналки" осталось - 75 тысяч 
До "филипков" осталось - 286 тысяч
До "пшеков" - 3 миллиона 490 тыщ :lol:
*


----------



## Veteran1812

К августу должны выйти на 1 млн. сообщений в год.


----------



## Ваня

Украина подстухла, теперь хотя бы еврокоммуналку осилить


----------



## Askario

Окончательно вышли в замедленную параболу, но всё-таки не линейка. Вангую 4 млн к 16.07.2015.


----------



## Ваня

Может форум будет снова соответствовать своей тематике:|


----------



## flatron

Ваня;122452794 said:


> Может форум будет снова соответствовать своей тематике:|


очень наивно так думать


----------



## Ysh

Ваня;122387451 said:


> Украина подстухла, теперь хотя бы еврокоммуналку осилить


Украина жыве!:cheers:


----------



## Ваня

flatron said:


> очень наивно так думать


да я понял


----------



## Askario

Кто делает статистику? isnerful?


----------



## ambir

Так вроде была же статистика еще днем. isnerful выкладывал, но убрал зачем-то.


----------



## isnerful

ambir said:


> Так вроде была же статистика еще днем. isnerful выкладывал, но убрал зачем-то.


Там 31 марта было не полностью, как сделаю - выложу.


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01 на 2013.07.08 на 2013.10.01
на 2014.01.01 на 2014.04.05 на 2014.07.01 на 2014.10.01
на 2015.01.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток", "Юг и Северный Кавказ". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 03:10 МСК 01.04.2015*

Представлено 44 региона России и несколько межрегиональных тем. Пока Крым и Севастополь я подсчитываю вместе. Новых регионов не прибавилось, отселений в собственный раздел за квартал не было.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Севастополь и Республика Крым	5427/30	2624/5
2	Петропавловск-Камч. и область	3103/8	184/0
3	Белгород и Белгородская область	2556/11	193/0[/B]
4	Калининград и область		2306/24	17/0
5	Благовещенск и область		1671/6	157/1
6	Тула и Тульская область		1439/10	15/1
7	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1287/6	32/0
8	Петрозаводск и Карелия		1072/11	136/4
9	Южно-Сахалинск и область	1026/8	50/0
10	Мурманск и Мурманская область	982/4	32/0
11	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	827/4	18/0
12	Смоленск и Смоленская область	629/8	0/0
13	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	622/7	36/0
14	Новгород и Новгородская область	599/4	26/0
15	Иваново и Ивановская область	585/4	150/1
16	Якутск и Республика Якутия	561/4	22/0
17	Магадан и Магаданская область	557/3	128/0
18	Томск и Томская область		547/2	53/0
19	Псков и Псковская область	518/5	2/0
20	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	505/3	52/0

В Топ-20 Магадан сменил чебоксарские темы. Жирным выделен только Крым. Ещё несколько регионов в среднем за квартал демонстрировали активность от 1 до 2 постов в сутки, все они в топ-20. Активность в среднем упала (по ощущению, не считал). Суммарный "вес" некоторых регионов уже становится очень внушительным и сравнимым с теми значениями, при которых раньше происходило выделение в отдельные разделы. Но тут уже играет фактор долгожительства - рост идёт с черепашьими темпами.
Крым подвис в коммуналке до политического решения руководства форума. Можно ли на него повлиять - не знаю, я бы не стал пробовать. Остальных выделять нет смысла при такой интенсивности общения.

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## Veteran1812

Крым своей активностью душит региональные темы в инкубаторе.hno:


----------



## avto_trest

Таблица будет?


----------



## Federation2014

Нужен какой-то прорыв для оживления интереса. Здание 1000+, например, а то 300+ уже приелись и не возбуждают. Или по супертоллу в каждой третьей столице. Можно совместить.


----------



## **RS**

Это кого, новосибирцев 300+ не возбуждают?


----------



## vegorv

новосибирцы и от 150+ бы возбудились не по детски, да и от 100+ даже.


----------



## **RS**

Вот и я о том же  Любая реально строящаяся 100+ в замкадье (ну и заекадье) вызовет недетское бурление в форумной среде нашего раздела


----------



## vegorv

а в некоторых новых регионах России и 50+ (17эт+) вызовет


----------



## Krosh

vegorv said:


> новосибирцы и от 150+ бы возбудились не по детски, да и от 100+ даже.


Практически ежедневно наблюдаю сооружение высотой 240 м, не возбуждает.
Или Вы думаете, что если наделать там клетушек и заполнить офисным планктоном (дабы в местный рейтинг попасть), то оно станет намного эротичнее?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

А давайте мы по-другому поступим - вот построят у вас небоскреб первый, а мы его заменим на трубу или антенну аналогичной высоты. Эротичность уменьшится?


----------



## Krosh

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> А давайте мы по-другому поступим ...


----------



## isnerful

Сделал срез статистики, но таблицу за июль смогу выложить только вечером, т.к. делаю вручную - сейчас нет времени (программа уже полтора месяца не работает). AlexNik, если сможешь - сделай раньше.


----------



## isnerful

Июль. Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Contr

Екб стабилен, Казань обнаглела, Барнаул без Сайба вожжи отпустил, Ростов вновь обрел Канибуса, с Пермью беда)


----------



## Ваня

Омск в отпуске


----------



## Contr

Что с Омском? Неужели все так плохо? Город мне очень нравится, болею за вас)


----------



## AlexNik

isnerful said:


> Сделал срез статистики, но таблицу за июль смогу выложить только вечером, т.к. делаю вручную - сейчас нет времени (программа уже полтора месяца не работает). AlexNik, если сможешь - сделай раньше.


Сыну 8 месяцев,в выходной сидеть и считать цифры в течении 20 минут для меня нынче роскошь, так что бери статистику в свои руки.


----------



## surovy_mag

Contr said:


> Барнаул без Сайба вожжи отпустил


Фигня, Сиба давно уже нет, были и провальные месяцы. 
Просто в июле у нас два больших события - открылся новый ТЦ с Ашаном и Прогресс посрался с девочками :banana:


----------



## АБВГДейка

Скоро Казань брать будем :cheers:


----------



## Igor622015

Наблюдатель палишься.


----------



## Contr

surovy_mag said:


> Фигня, Сиба давно уже нет, были и провальные месяцы.
> Просто в июле у нас два больших события - открылся новый ТЦ с Ашаном и Прогресс посрался с девочками :banana:


Вау, действительно, события века


----------



## Ваня

Contr said:


> Что с Омском? Неужели все так плохо? Город мне очень нравится, болею за вас)


лето, сезон отпусков вот и ползем как черепахи


----------



## Federation2014

**RS** said:


> Это кого, новосибирцев 300+ не возбуждают?


За всех не скажу, а мне лично пара строящихся ренессансовских супертолл + чуть-чуть не супертолл на 17-18 участке уже кажется практически рядовым событием для ММДЦ. Особенно когда в международке смотрю ежедневно немало проектов 500+ или в Китае уже чуть ли не в каждой деревне 300+. Если бы такие здания в регионах начали строить (ну кроме Питера) - тогда да, это дало бы свежую струю. Опять же по Питеру видно, что такое здание форумчан там весьма оживило, но это мое мнение со стороны.


----------



## Federation2014

АБВГДейка;126009221 said:


> Скоро Казань брать будем :cheers:


Хабаровск сначала возьмите. С текущей разницей в приросте постов вам это делать пару лет.


----------



## PANALEKS

Перемога! Ветка Украина стала самой большой на форуме..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248862&page=13381


----------



## Federation2014

PANALEKS said:


> Перемога! Ветка Украина стала самой большой на форуме..
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248862&page=13381


Филиппины уронили! Киловaтникам слава!:cheers:


----------



## isnerful

В крупнейшей региональной профильной ветке Барнаул/Строительство - 20000 постов!


----------



## vegorv

это надо как то отметить. предлагаю всероссийскую встречу форума в Барнауле.


----------



## Roman1994

и снова Барнаул -__________________________________-


----------



## krish12

Давай на 20 число, в честь 20 тысяч.


----------



## dars-dm

О, 5000-й пост


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики*
> 
> *Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
> 
> *
> 100 000 - 03.12.2007
> 150 000 - 08.05.2008
> 200 000 - 25.12.2008
> 250 000 - 16.03.2009
> 300 000 - 21.05.2009
> 400 000 - 29.09.2009
> 500 000 - 09.01.2010
> 600 000 - 12.04.2010
> 700 000 - 11.07.2010
> 750 000 - 26.08.2010
> 800 000 - 11.10.2010
> 900 000 - 23.12.2010
> 1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
> 1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
> 1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
> 1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
> 1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
> 1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
> 1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
> 1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
> 1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
> 1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
> 2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
> 2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
> 2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
> 2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
> 2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
> 2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
> 2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
> 2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
> 2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
> 2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
> 3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
> 3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
> 3 200 000 - 03.08.2014
> 3 300 000 - 18.09.2014
> 3 400 000 - 03.11.2014
> 3 500 000 - 16.12.2014*
> *3 600 000 - 30.01.2015
> 3 700 000 - 13.03.2015
> 3 800 000 - 29.04.2015
> 3 900 000 - 14.06.2015
> 4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
> *


Как-то я пропустил 4 000 000 юбилей, позор мнеicard:


----------



## avto_trest

Хм, в мой день рождения!


----------



## Contr

С прошедшим, *avto_trest*!


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> Как-то я пропустил 4 000 000 юбилей, позор мнеicard:


Позор тебе!


----------



## avto_trest

Contr said:


> С прошедшим, *avto_trest*!


 Спасибо, товарищ!


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> Как-то я пропустил 4 000 000 юбилей, позор мнеicard:


Главное 5 "лимонов" не проспать! :lol:


----------



## Federation2014

Главное до 100 лимонов дожить!


----------



## Krosh

^^
немного осталось



> *SkyscraperCity Statistics*
> 
> Threads: 953,634, Posts: 87,040,196, Members: 874,086


----------



## Askario

Askario said:


> Окончательно вышли в замедленную параболу, но всё-таки не линейка. Вангую 4 млн к 16.07.2015.


Скатились в линейку(


----------



## Federation2014

Krosh said:


> ^^
> немного осталось


Не, ну я же имел ввиду 100 мегапостов в российской секции


----------



## isnerful

Взлет Ростова и Красноярска, падение Казани.
Время по Барнаулу


----------



## Ваня

В сентябре должны раскочегариться:cheers:


----------



## Dober_86

В Кырской секции непрекращающийся срач Бублин vs the world, а в Омске что? :О

Ой, то есть, Ростове, конечно.


----------



## ambir

Барнаул к концу года вполне вероятно станет десятым 100'000+


----------



## pyataki




----------



## @rtem

Красноярск с Ростовым расфлудились...


----------



## vegorv

а что в Ростове интересного такого? метро вроде не строят.


----------



## Federation2014

Может, там свой местный Бублин завелся? Или Янукович зарегался и троллит?


----------



## Dober_86

Ахах, Янукович, точно!


----------



## xfury

vegorv said:


> а что в Ростове интересного такого? метро вроде не строят.


Два частных дома сдали, Нюрка троих телят родила и новый свинарник начали строить.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

На пару лет обсуждать - насыщенный год.


----------



## Ваня

Выложите пожалста кто нить топ 100 юзерей рос ветки)


----------



## Dober_86

pyataki said:


>


Кстати, таблица только вышла, а уже успела фундаментально устареть.  За сегодня во Вл секции + 2 треда появилось :nuts:

*ать*

*двать*


----------



## @rtem

xfury said:


> Два частных дома сдали, Нюрка троих телят родила и новый свинарник начали строить.


Наверно Тред про Нюрку дал больше всех постов?


----------



## xfury

@rtem said:


> Наверно Тред про Нюрку дал больше всех постов?


Не, про свинарник в лидерах, для нас такие масштабные проекты в новье


----------



## @rtem

xfury said:


> Не, про свинарник в лидерах, для нас такие масштабные проекты в новье


а в планах есть курятник?


----------



## Federation2014

xfury said:


> Не, про свинарник в лидерах, для нас такие масштабные проекты в новье


Эх, никогда мы не будем братьями...


----------



## flatron

Dober_86 said:


> Кстати, таблица только вышла, а уже успела фундаментально устареть.  За сегодня во Вл секции + 2 треда появилось :nuts:


ты что ли её фундаментально состарил? :lol:


----------



## Dober_86

Не я, ссылки же привёл. Можно глянуть, кто топикстартер.


----------



## Ysh

17 000 постов, небольшой юбилей:apple:


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> 17 000 постов, небольшой юбилей:apple:


На тебе юбилей побольше 

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 100 000 - 11.09.2015 *

Полная статистика тут: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125933477&postcount=5625


----------



## krish12

А сколько зарегистрированных пользователей в рос ветке


----------



## vegorv

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> *yarsknet*, а ты не пробовал выплескивать негатив на других площадках - на общегородском новостном портале, например.


эмби выкладывал ссылку где он на нском портале тролит местных



ginnyg said:


> и через неделю превратится тср в нескончаемый поток говна... проходили уже не раз.


и что. тср же в чайной,пусть. зато очистятся множество профильных веток. локализация угрозы,так сказать.



Igor622015 said:


> Дык может просто бублина забанить, а также любого нового юзера который зарегится после этого и будет писать в его стиле?


тебе не жалко времени модераторов?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Аккаунт Бублина уже VSOP - банить нельзя.


----------



## ginnyg

vegorv said:


> эмби выкладывал ссылку где он на нском портале тролит местных


10-летней давности...



> и что. тср же в чайной,пусть. зато очистятся множество профильных веток. локализация угрозы,так сказать


при должной работе модеров ничего локализовывать не придется... если скучаешь по концентрированным потокам говна - сходи в кырскую ветку, там еще не чистили.


----------



## **RS**

При должной работе модеров - это звучит прекрасно, но ты считаешь физически реальным паре-тройке человек отслеживать сотни тем с огромным массивом сообщений? Чтобы их хотя бы мельком просмотреть, уходит куча времени. Нам надо сутками сидеть только на этом форуме, пардон, не жрамши, не срамши? 

На местах надо тоже приучаться нормально общаться. Если бы многие пользователи той же красноярской ветки сами не подогревали и не провоцировали конфликты, не кормили троллей, то ненужной грязной работы модераторам было б существенно меньше.


----------



## ginnyg

**RS** said:


> При должной работе модеров - это звучит прекрасно, но ты считаешь физически реальным паре-тройке человек отслеживать сотни тем с огромным массивом сообщений?


наберите модеров больше, отслеживайте "зарекомендовавших" себя троллей-срачегенераторов - это решит большинство проблем...



> Чтобы их хотя бы мельком просмотреть, уходит куча времени. Нам надо сутками сидеть только на этом форуме, пардон, не жрамши, не срамши?


Ой не надо только этого стандартного модерского нытья, сами подписались - будьте готовы к критике  
Пример: Мухину личкой отправил ссылку на мат еще 13 сентября:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127015048&postcount=110
где посадки?



> На местах надо тоже приучаться нормально общаться.


Для того чтобы приучаться, нужно чтобы кто-то приучил. А кырская ветка заброшенная всеми админами стоит. 
Сайб ушел, Мярослава сто лет не видел даже в н-ской ветке... где хотя бы их замены?


----------



## Aleksander24

Верно глаголишь, нам обязательно нужен местный модер, ибо некоторые типа *vik21* достали засорять нашу ветку своим шлаком!


----------



## Federation2014

pyataki said:


> В конце декабря, под елочку


Штуишь что ли?))Дней 10 осталось такими темпами-то


----------



## Federation2014

ginnyg said:


> Сайб ушел, Мярослава сто лет не видел даже в н-ской ветке... где хотя бы их замены?


Да, модераторы нужны. А то безнаказанность распускает, по себе вижуНо мне потом хотя бы стыдно за это бывает (честно), а вот Бубле явно никогда.


----------



## pult91

Как видео с ютуб вставить?


----------



## Kostya-81

pult91 said:


> Как видео с ютуб вставить?


1) на ютубе жмёшь "поделиться" и получаешь что-то вроде этого: *https://youtu.be/8SlW371p2Ug*

2) копирушь буквы-цифры после последнего слэша, т.е. *8SlW371p2Ug*

3) на форуме вставляешь их между тэгами [yоutube][/yоutube]


----------



## alley cat

Или из ссылки можно код брать, всё что после знака равенства:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[B]8SlW371p2Ug[/B]


----------



## Dober_86

Лишнее телодвижение же. Я беру из адресной строки. Словом, по методу Аллейного.

А вообще, лёгкий гемор, да. Как и с красивым оформлением ссылок.


----------



## AutoUnion

Сегодня Малороссию и Галичину обошли на *3 000 000* сообщений!


----------



## isnerful

*Сентябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Dakarbeige

Ростов, Барнаул и Красноярск в региональных лидерах  статуэтка золотой язык

Кстати, по табличке сообщений в сутки в Перми поменьше, чем в Челябинске не 37, а 27. Но в любом случае спасибо за статистику.

Крым и Севастополь по альтернативному подсчету интересно какие цифры?


----------



## alley cat

Столица разогналась плюс 3518 за месяц :nuts:


----------



## Dober_86

Крас вообще феерил. Бублин по 10-15 постов подряд со срачем или одной рассосанной на кучу постов мыслёй выдавал.если б его не отправили на отдых, не удивлюсь, крск на лавры Мск бы покусился. 

Это Бубля так ветку развивает, говорил... Флудлом, срачем и пл азми фотками левых для Кр секции городов...

Для тех кто в теме - на ярских веточках открылся филиал ТСР.


----------



## Ваня

^^ мне жалко Крск, там по-моему вообще все форумчане более менее активные в прошлом поуходили, ни фоток, ничего. А теперь какой то цирк уродов сплошной срач с тоннами левых фоток. Забаньте уже этого "правдолюба" и ветка оживет.


----------



## Teamsky

alley cat said:


> Столица разогналась плюс 3518 за месяц :nuts:


Что так сник Екб?


----------



## alley cat

Teamsky said:


> Что так сник Екб?


Так загадили всю секцию! В топе вечно несколько тем про жилые комплексы, в которых фотками фиксируется каждый чих на стройплощадке. Нормальные более общие темы из-за них вечно на дне страницы, отсюда и коллапс секции.


----------



## Crimean Occupier




----------



## Ваня

И почему Севасу не хотят выделить отдельную ветку? Он такими темпами 10-ку легко наберет, причем в ближайшее время.


----------



## Dober_86

14 тем по Севасу?? Гм. 

39 тем и 9982 поста по Крымскому ФО насчитал, давно нужно в отдельный подфорум их, заслужили!


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2010.09.01
на 2011.01.01 на 2011.04.02 на 2011.07.01 на 2011.10.01 
на 2012.01.01 на 2012.04.07 на 2012.07.02 на 2012.10.01
на 2013.01.01 на 2013.04.01 на 2013.07.08 на 2013.10.01
на 2014.01.01 на 2014.04.05 на 2014.07.01 на 2014.10.01
на 2015.01.01 на 2015.04.01 на 2015.07.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток", "Юг и Северный Кавказ", "Северо-запад". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 04:00 МСК 01.10.2015*

Представлено 44 региона России и несколько межрегиональных тем. Итого 271 тема и 61690 ответов (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Крым и Севастополь я подсчитываю вместе, поскольку есть несколько общих тем по этим двум субъектам. Новых регионов не прибавилось. Отселений в собственный раздел за квартал не было. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Севастополь и Республика Крым		9976/39	2156/4
2	Петропавловск-Камчатский и область	3612/8	295/0
3	Белгород и Белгородская область		2951/12	193/0[/B]
4	Калининград и область			2486/24	127/0
5	Благовещенск и Амурская область		2001/7	121/0
[B]6	Петрозаводск и Республика Карелия	1696/25	311/8[/B]
7	Тула и Тульская область			1478/10	17/0
8	Абакан и Республика Хакасия		1302/6	12/0
9	Южно-Сахалинск и Сахалинская область	1205/10	137/1
10	Мурманск и Мурманская область		1060/4	26/0
[B]11	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан		946/8	272/1[/B]
12	Саранск и Республика Мордовия		945/4	65/0
13	Иваново и Ивановская область		838/4	112/0
14	Якутск и Республика Якутия		677/5	56/0
15	Магадан и Магаданская область		649/3	55/0
16	Томск и Томская область			637/2	36/0
17	Смоленск и Смоленская область		635/8	6/0
18	Новгород и Новгородская область		621/4	6/0
[B]19	Липецк и Липецкая область		608/4	204/0[/B]
20	Астрахань и Астраханская область	592/3	67/0

В Топ-20 Липецк сменил Псков, остальные комментарии без изменений с прошлого квартала. Жирным выделены регионы со средней активностью более 3 постов в сутки, они все в этом списке. Уже не первый квартал идёт напряжённейшая жестокая гонка Смоленской и Новгородской областей.  Есть два созревших на выделение региона, плюс "невыездной" Крымский ФО.

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## Krosh

Вдогонку к предыдущему списку.
по состоянию на 04:00 МСК 01.10.2015

*Топ-20 самых обсуждаемых тем "Инкубатора"*
_сортировка по второй колонке_



Code:


[I]№ - [B]всего постов[/B] - прирост за квартал - название темы[/I] 
1	9061	173	Дальневосточная Рюмочная 
2	6287	177	Boпpocы paзвития Дaльнeгo Bocтoкa Poccии 
3	2880	597	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство 
4	1767	91	БЕЛГОРОД | Строительство 
5	1526	50	Петропавловск-Камчатский | Строительствo 
6	1360	111	Космодром «Восточный» 
7	1215	1	Развитие сибирских аэропортов  
8	1199	14	Города Юга |Плюсы и минусы| 
9	1103	72	ПЕТРОЗАВОДСК | Строительство
10	946	19	МУРМАНСК | Строительство 
11	781	117	КРЫМ и СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Новости
12	771	232	СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство ‎
13	762	39	Корабли ТОФ
14	741	43	Климат на ДВ ‎
15	739	135	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Общественный транспорт ‎
16	735	70	Петропавловск | Инфр-ра и благоустройство  
17	668	202	КРЫМ | Чайная
18	587	84	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Дорожное строительство
19	562	28	ТОМСК | Строительство 
20	557	58	САРАНСК | Мордовия Арена | строится

*Топ-20 самых активных тем "Инкубатора"*
_сортировка по третьей колонке_



Code:


[I]№ - всего постов - [B]прирост за квартал[/B] - название темы[/I] 
1	2880	597	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство 
2	771	232	СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство ‎
3	210	210	ДЕРБЕНТ-2000 лет ‎
4	668	202	КРЫМ | Чайная
5	6287	177	Boпpocы paзвития Дaльнeгo Bocтoкa Poccии 
6	9061	173	Дальневосточная Рюмочная 
7	440	158	ЛИПЕЦК|Строительство
8	431	142	Сказки и мифы жителей ЕТР о Дальнем Bocтoкe ‎
9	739	135	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Общественный транспорт ‎
10	359	121	СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ | Аэропорт Симферополь
11	781	117	КРЫМ и СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Новости
12	1360	111	Космодром «Восточный» 
13	354	110	КРЫМ | Инфраструктура ‎
14	461	97	РЯЗАНЬ | Строительство 
15	96	96	БЕЛГОРОД | Международный аэропорт
16	1767	91	БЕЛГОРОД | Строительство 
17	228	85	КАЛИНИНГРАД | стадион | 45000 мест | проект 
18	587	84	СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Дорожное строительство
19	350	81	Камчатка | Фотографии 
20	239	79	СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ | Инфраструктура


----------



## Dober_86

> Жирным выделены регионы со средней активностью более 3 постов в сутки


3 поста в стуки это 90-100 в месяц. Почему жирным не выделены Кёниг, Блага, Иваново, Южный?


----------



## Krosh

Dober_86 said:


> 3 поста в стуки это 90-100 в месяц. Почему жирным не выделены Кёниг, Блага, Иваново, Южный?


Потому что не в месяц, а за квартал. 
Конечно, считать порогом 3 или любое другое число - это просто вопрос степени самодурства, раз никаких общественных соглашений нет. А по факту есть некий довольно приличный разрыв между теми, кто "около 100" и теми, кто "около 200 и выше".


----------



## **RS**

Krosh, а статистику по просмотрам можно? Вроде строительство в Белгороде у нас в лидерах, затем Севастополь. Интересно было бы в сравнении глянуть.


----------



## Krosh

^^
Это уже надо не меня, а кого-то, кто умеет скрипты писать. А то мы всё по-пенсионерски, вручную.

На самом деле, конечно, сам по себе рейтинг типа Топ-20 делается влёт и вручную. Но если хочешь более детальных данных, например, простейшие вещи типа прироста или ретроспективный анализ, то нужно сохранять всё. А это уже под три сотни тем в разных местах.


----------



## flatron

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127530614&postcount=2584

рекордный, для питерской секции, пост по лайкам. 85 лайков :cheers:


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127530614&postcount=2584
> 
> рекордный, для питерской секции, пост по лайкам. 63 лайка :cheers:


73 уже


----------



## **RS**

Krosh said:


> *Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*


*Топ-20 самых читаемых тем Инкубатора (14.10.2015)* - количество просмотров с годом создания темы:

*Дальневосточная Рюмочная* *484,068* 2011
БЕЛГОРОД | Строительство *377,655* 2009
Boпpocы paзвития Дaльнeгo Bocтoкa Poccии ‎	*313,861* 2012
Петропавловск-Камчатский | Строительствo ‎*246,713* 2009
Космодром «Восточный» ‎*237,206* 2012
*СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство* *209,659* 2014
МУРМАНСК | Строительство *197,536* 2008
САРАНСК | Мордовия Арена | строится *‎193,972* 2011
ПЕТРОЗАВОДСК | Строительство ‎*186,080* 2010
МАХАЧКАЛА | Стадион "Хазар" | 27 000 мест | пocтpoeн ‎*142,263* 2011
КАЛИНИНГРАД | Строительство ‎*132,936* 2005
ТОМСК | Строительство ‎*115,640* 2007	
ИВАНОВО и пригороды | Строительство *‎97,150* 2009
КРЫМ и СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Новости *‎96,713* 2014
ТУЛА | Строительство ‎*94,615* 2011
ВЕЛИКИЙ НОВГОРОД | Строительство *89,294* 2009
АСТРАХАНЬ | Строительство ‎*88,367* 2007
Развитие сибирских аэропортов *85,344* 2007
Корабли ТОФ ‎*85,329* 2013
САРАНСК | Строительство ‎*84,694* 2011
РЯЗАНЬ | Строительство *78,619* 2009

Красным отмечена лидирующая тема, зеленым - самая быстрорастущая.


----------



## Dober_86

alley cat said:


> 73 уже


Я тоже лайкнул  



**RS** said:


> *Топ-20 самых читаемых тем Инкубатора (14.10.2015)* - количество просмотров с годом создания темы:
> 
> *Дальневосточная Рюмочная* *484,068* 2011
> БЕЛГОРОД | Строительство *377,655* 2009
> Boпpocы paзвития Дaльнeгo Bocтoкa Poccии ‎	*313,861* 2012
> Петропавловск-Камчатский | Строительствo ‎*246,713* 2009
> Космодром «Восточный» ‎*237,206* 2012
> *СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Проекты и строительство* *209,659* 2014
> МУРМАНСК | Строительство *197,536* 2008
> САРАНСК | Мордовия Арена | строится *‎193,972* 2011
> ПЕТРОЗАВОДСК | Строительство ‎*186,080* 2010
> МАХАЧКАЛА | Стадион "Хазар" | 27 000 мест | пocтpoeн ‎*142,263* 2011
> КАЛИНИНГРАД | Строительство ‎*132,936* 2005
> ТОМСК | Строительство ‎*115,640* 2007
> ИВАНОВО и пригороды | Строительство *‎97,150* 2009
> КРЫМ и СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ | Новости *‎96,713* 2014
> ТУЛА | Строительство ‎*94,615* 2011
> ВЕЛИКИЙ НОВГОРОД | Строительство *89,294* 2009
> АСТРАХАНЬ | Строительство ‎*88,367* 2007
> Развитие сибирских аэропортов *85,344* 2007
> Корабли ТОФ ‎*85,329* 2013
> САРАНСК | Строительство ‎*84,694* 2011
> РЯЗАНЬ | Строительство *78,619* 2009
> 
> Красным отмечена лидирующая тема, зеленым - самая быстрорастущая.


Даа, пару-тройку лет назад ДВ-срачечная феерила. Я как-то читал, процентов 20 осилил. :lol: Там шли батлы хлеще ТСР временами - хабаровчан от саммита бомбило.

Сейчас живём в мире и относительном согласии.


----------



## Krosh

Dober_86 said:


> Там шли батлы хлеще ТСР временами - хабаровчан от саммита бомбило.


Вовсе нет.
Они вам глаза на реальный мир пытались открыть. 
Ну и на известного персонажа жаловались.
А вы отвечали, что известный персонаж и его начальство не при чём и вы сами молодцы.
Впрочем, ту тему не читал ни разу, просто вряд ли там разговор по-другому шёл. 

Всё написанное выше - шутка. Кроме "не читал ни разу", вот это - правда.
Мир - дружба - жвачка!


----------



## Dober_86

Krosh said:


> Вовсе нет.
> Они вам глаза на реальный мир пытались открыть.
> Ну и на известного персонажа жаловались.
> А вы отвечали, что известный персонаж и его начальство не при чём и вы сами молодцы.
> Впрочем, ту тему не читал ни разу, просто вряд ли там разговор по-другому шёл.
> 
> Всё написанное выше - шутка. Кроме "не читал ни разу", вот это - правда.
> Мир - дружба - жвачка!


Про персонажа это да - Шу-мэна постоянно склоняли.. ))

Мир, конечно.


----------



## pyataki

flatron said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127530614&postcount=2584
> 
> рекордный, для питерской секции, пост по лайкам. 63 лайка :cheers:


В русской секции какой рекорд?


----------



## krish12

pyataki said:


> В русской секции какой рекорд?



Про Севастополь и Крым наверно в конце 2014. Пост не найду


----------



## Dober_86

Хых, что-то неудивительно) вообще, замечу попутно, что этот forced meme про крымнаш, ватаны объединяйтесь и всё такое порядком достал уже за эти полтора года, я уж молчу про госпожу прокуроршу.  Нужна новая нац.идея, нормальная. Сирия тоже не то. Идея, а не войнушки.


----------



## AlexNik

pyataki said:


> В русской секции какой рекорд?


1 **RS** Крымнаш 89 лайков

2 AlMax Исеть в тумане 82 лайка

3 Alex178 Лахта центр 81 лайк

4 ovnours Голодный Семен 79 лайков

Если есть еще - добавим


----------



## pyataki

Слабенько...


----------



## vegorv

Крымнашу меньше 10 до соточки,поднажмем парни


----------



## ginnyg

да ну нах идите со своим лайкодрочеством...


----------



## flatron

AlexNik said:


> 1 **RS** Крымнаш 89 лайков
> 
> 2 AlMax Исеть в тумане 82 лайка
> 
> 3 Alex178 Лахта центр 81 лайк
> 
> 4 ovnours Голодный Семен 79 лайков
> 
> Если есть еще - добавим


у Лахты уже 85 лайков,так что может и Крым подвинуться


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> у Лахты уже 85 лайков,так что может и Крым подвинуться


Кто-то питерский видимо снимает у вышеприведенных тем свои лайки.))


----------



## ekko

Вот мой рекорд: 65 лайков))


ekko said:


> *Москва* Впервые вижу данный ракурс!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Максим Кляцкий
> 
> P.S. Москва очень похожа на этом фото на какой-нибудь крупный азиатский город, типа Пекина


----------



## pyataki

ekko said:


> Вот мой рекорд: 65 лайков))


Где-то отображается или самому?


----------



## xfury

*Ростов - 150 000*


----------



## zabobu

А по какому принципу работают инкубаторы? В Центре нет региональных веток, в СЗФО только петрозаводские. В основном инкубаторе центр и юг. В сибирской и дв адекватно - разные регионы. Остальные сейчас посмотрю.


----------



## CCCPraven

*Чайная - 1,000,000*


----------



## Kogan

^^ 300к из которых можно смело отправлять в мусорку, ну вы поняли...


----------



## Dober_86

Ты столько постов умудрился настрочить? :О


----------



## alley cat

ТСР, и Украина, почти половина от этого числа, а если бы не замедлились в последнее время, то точно половина бы была.


----------



## Dober_86

CCCPraven said:


> *Чайная - 1,000,000*


Среди этого миллиона удручающе много обамачмо и смищных картиног Порошенко. hno: короче, в унитаз.


----------



## isnerful

Статистика вечером.


----------



## isnerful

*Октябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Dober_86

Кырск продолжает срачами "развивать" секцию))) А Екат как-то стих, почему? А что в Барнауле такого, что аж 67 в день?

Ах, да, простите, 700 тысяч же.

Новосибирск, напрягись, до Нижнего капля осталась.


----------



## ginnyg

лень...


----------



## krish12

По месячную хотелось бы увидеть. Это реально иснерфул?


----------



## isnerful

krish12 said:


> По месячную хотелось бы увидеть. Это реально иснерфул?


Статистика выходит каждый месяц 1-го числа. Листайте форум, сравнивайте.


----------



## pyataki




----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 100 000 - 11.09.2015 
4 200 000 - 02.11.2015*

Наметилось отставание от "летнего" графика  Хотя до "филипков" осталось примерно одна неделя и "Российский форум" выходит на ТРЕТЬЕ место среди всех стран. 

Полная статистика тут: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125933477&postcount=5625


----------



## krish12

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.





isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.





isnerful said:


> Взлет Ростова и Красноярска, падение Казани.
> Время по Барнаулу





isnerful said:


> Июль. Время по Барнаулу.





isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.





isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.





isnerful said:


>





AlexNik said:


> *Март *
> 
> 01.03.2015 01:09 - 02.04.2015 01:51 МСК





isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.





AlexNik said:


> январь 2015


...


----------



## Askario

krish12 said:


> По месячную хотелось бы увидеть. Это реально иснерфул?


По Казани есть статистика в своей теме.


----------



## Krosh

^^
типичная американская картинка со средним пальцем вверх.
что казанцы хотели этим сказать остальному форуму?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

А я вижу Пиннокио - у Буратино нос длиннее в нормальном состоянии.


----------



## surovy_mag

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> А я вижу Пиннокио - у Буратино нос длиннее в нормальном состоянии.


Есть такое мнение - у Пиноккио нос растё только, когда он врёт, а у буратино нос длинный постоянно, отсюда вывод - Буратино - патологический врун :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

AutoUnion said:


> Хотя до "филипков" осталось примерно одна неделя и "Российский форум" выходит на ТРЕТЬЕ место среди всех стран.


Ну филиппинцы совсем "сдулись"  Впереди остались только Польша и Бразилия, все остальные в жопе позади :banana:


----------



## **RS**

Ладно Бразилия, но что так активно обсуждает Польша со двумя сёлами и полуторами халабудами на строительном форуме, что впереди планеты всей?


----------



## zabobu

Ну мы же что-то обсуждаем. Вот и они также.


----------



## DinMaks

**RS** said:


> Ладно Бразилия, но что так активно обсуждает Польша со двумя сёлами и полуторами халабудами на строительном форуме, что впереди планеты всей?


Строительство космодромов.

P.S. "Polska może w przestrzeni"


----------



## DinMaks

AutoUnion said:


> Ну филиппинцы совсем "сдулись"  Впереди остались только Польша и Бразилия, все остальные в жопе позади :banana:


Когда Красноярский край отсоединится от РФ, Россия на форуме тоже "сдуется" до последнего места.

Здоровья и долголетия Бублину)


----------



## alley cat

*60 000* сообщений в разделе "Инфраструктура", Екатеринбургского форума :cheers:


----------



## Alex_Msk

**RS** said:


> Ладно Бразилия, но что так активно обсуждает Польша со двумя сёлами и полуторами халабудами на строительном форуме, что впереди планеты всей?


Это мойщики унитазов в Манчестере ностальгируют по родине.


----------



## Dakarbeige

интрига

У Барнаула есть еще двое суток, чтобы набить 388 постов и добраться до заветных 100 000. Поднажмут и успеют или всё-таки круглая цифра будет только в декабре?

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Teamsky

в декабре)


----------



## isnerful

*Ноябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Ваня

Ого Омск за 1000 перевалил, фига се


----------



## alley cat

А Уфа, ровно в 1000 выстрелила


----------



## Dober_86

Бубляра нафлудил больше всей Москвы)))


----------



## vegorv

Dober_86 said:


> Бубляра нафлудил больше всей Москвы)))


это при том, что там удалили его ветку на 15 стр про статистику


----------



## Dober_86

Это он видимо так, выражаясь его словами, "развивает ветку"


----------



## DinMaks

Ваня;128984569 said:


> Ого Омск за 1000 перевалил, фига се


Я же тебе не случайно об этом говорил, Ваня)


----------



## Ваня

^^ нам все равно до грандов далеко


----------



## gorkill

Красноярск надо поменять местами с Волгоградом.


----------



## Dober_86

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.


Ну что ожидать интересного до конца года. 

1) Барнаул вот-вот возьмёт самый главный психологический рубеж - 100 тыс.!

2) "Битва в верхах": Батл НН vs Нск. Явного фаворита нет.

3) Битвы местного значения: Омск возьмёт Саратов, а Красноярск не отдаст Волгограду, если только Бублина не разбанят. Тогда возможны варианты 

4) Ну и совсем местечковая возня Кузбасс - Воронеж. Самому последнему миллионнику правда до топ-20 ещё очень далеко.


----------



## vegorv

еще бы статистику по темам и юзерам,как раньше.


----------



## Ваня

^^ да да да, топ 100:|


----------



## isnerful

Волшебник Accel на форуме давно не появляется. По Барнаулу я делаю подобную статистику вручную.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127095730&postcount=137

Но весь форум вручную сделать не реально. Я, увы, не программист.


----------



## krish12

isnerful said:


> Волшебник Accel на форуме давно не появляется. По Барнаулу я делаю подобную статистику вручную.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127095730&postcount=137
> 
> Но весь форум вручную сделать не реально. Я, увы, не программист.


94659 постов вручную. ужаснах


----------



## Dober_86

Ваня;128991026 said:


> ^^ да да да, топ 100:|


Я в топ 100. :|


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Да у вас там "кукушка хвалит петуха за то, что хвалит он кукушку". Сами знаете, где.


----------



## isnerful

krish12 said:


> 94659 постов вручную. ужаснах


Сводная таблица в Эксель, ничего сложного.


----------



## krish12

isnerful said:


> Сводная таблица в Эксель, ничего сложного.


Я не про сложность, я про объем работы


----------



## Dober_86

Кырск с бублесрачем 45460 постов, +2354 поста за 30 дней, 78\сут.
Кырск без бублесрача 45494 поста, +34 поста за 2,5 дня, 13\сут.


----------



## krish12

Dober_86 said:


> Кырск с бублесрачем 45460 постов, +2354 поста за 30 дней, 78\сут.
> Кырск без бублесрача 45494 поста, +34 поста за 2,5 дня, 13\сут.


Что случилось? Бриг?


----------



## Ваня

Нормальная для Крска статистика. Они всегда примерно столько и писали. Чем то Воронеж напоминает, тоже много строится, но на форуме практически ничего не пишут


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

В Воронеже там тоже свои люди есть интересные.


----------



## Aleksander24

Dober_86 said:


> Кырск с бублесрачем 45460 постов, +2354 поста за 30 дней, 78\сут.
> Кырск без бублесрача 45494 поста, +34 поста за 2,5 дня, 13\сут.



Если б на людей не кидался, цены бы ему не было!


----------



## DinMaks

Ваня;128986677 said:


> ^^ нам все равно до грандов далеко


По-моему, когда-то Омск был в числе грандов.


----------



## Ваня

DinMaks said:


> По-моему, когда-то Омск был в числе грандов.


я в плане статистики, всегда было скромно


----------



## isnerful

Владивосток 120000


----------



## isnerful

*Барнаул - 100000!*


----------



## Dakarbeige

Ну что ж Алтайский край, поздравляем вас со знаковой соточкой!

:banana::banana::banana: epper:epper:epper::banana2::banana2::banana2:
:dance:

Догоняющий привет из Челябинска! :cheers:


----------



## Accel

vegorv said:


> еще бы статистику по темам и юзерам,как раньше.


В новогодние замутим.


----------



## alley cat

*100 000*


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 100 000 - 11.09.2015 44 дня
4 200 000 - 02.11.2015 42 дня
4 300 000 - 21.12.2015 49 дней*

Выше только Польша с Бразилией.........


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Кстати, я теперь в ТСР - 100 000. :bowtie:


----------



## Ваня

^^ мы за месяц почти 1500 накидали)


----------



## DinMaks

Ваня;129619413 said:


> ^^ мы за месяц почти 1500 накидали)


К сожалению, это лишь пустая и бесполезная статистика. Тем более, что на омской много "флудили". И тоже не всегда информативно.


----------



## DinMaks

Ваня;129619413 said:


> ^^ 1500


Столько бы дополнительных миллионов в казну Омска.


----------



## Ваня

ну прям не угодишь, так плохо и по-другому еще хуже


----------



## Krosh

С наступающим!

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 17:00 MSK 31.12.2015​Предыдущие списки на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013 на 01.01.2014 на 01.01.2015


Code:


#2015	dif	Title			Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%
1	=	F. Polskich Wieżowców	7890186	26451	884806	13
2	=	Fóruns Brasileiros	7825226	85573	898089	13
3	=	Latinscrapers		6297973	45227	93436	2
[B]4	^ 3	Российский форум	4315276	9185	781376	22[/B]
5	=	Philippine Forums	4127984	2864	197811	5
6	v 3	Euroscrapers		4109232	28937	-79378	-2
7	^ 2	Forum Italiano		3850801	12756	517675	16
8	v 2	Rascacielos Españoles	3742419	14279	206596	6
9	v 1	UK & Ireland Forums	3706880	32058	350689	10
10	=	Africa			2445174	38273	284215	13
11	=	SSC México		2156327	8092	52173	2
12	^ 1	India			2037107	4176	255415	14
13	v 1	North American Forum	2018349	40162	139550	7
14	^ 3	Indonesia Forum		1846358	4802	234136	15
15	^ 1	Skybar			1824671	29308	204540	13
16	v 2	OZScrapers		1800515	15824	124824	7
17	v 2	Foro Colombiano		1780952	9335	152844	9
18	=	Holland Hoogbouw F.	1546086	17253	105683	7
19	=	Fórum Português		1427473	15413	91708	7
20	=	Asian Skyscraper Forums	1351283	17942	109413	9

Ну всё. Четвёртое место - это надолго. В "двадцатке" новичков нет. Среди разделов верхнего уровня появились два новичка: Румыния+Молдова и Панама. Соответственно, эти темы исчезли из европейской и латиноамериканской коммуналок.
Пятёрка самых быстрорастущих разделов (невзирая на абсолютную величину) выглядит так:


Code:


1	General Photography	+52,4%
2	Bulgaria		+23,9%
3	City/Metro Compilations	+22,6%
4	Российский форум	+22,1%
5	Space, Science & Tech. 	+21,7%

Тут уже не чемпионы, но всё равно активненько (пока несколько тем в "Чайной" живы  ).

Ещё раз - с наступающим!


----------



## isnerful

Всех с новым годом!

Статистику за декабрь и за весь 2015 год сделаю к вечеру.


----------



## Krosh

*Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор)*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2015.04.01 на 2015.07.01 на 2015.10.01

Представлены региональные темы в разделах "Общий региональный форум", "Сибирь", "Дальний Восток", "Юг и Северный Кавказ", "Северо-запад". 

*Топ-20 Инкубатора по состоянию на 08:00 МСК 01.01.2016*

Представлено 44 региона России и несколько межрегиональных тем. Итого 297 тем и 67513 ответов (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Крым и Севастополь я подсчитываю вместе, поскольку есть несколько общих тем по этим двум субъектам. Новых регионов не прибавилось. Отселений в собственный раздел за квартал не было. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион	 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
[B]1	Севастополь и Республика Крым		12675/47	2699/8[/B]
[B]2	Петропавловск-Камчатский и область	3853/8	241/0[/B]
3	Белгород и Белгородская область		3080/13	129/1
4	Калининград и Калининградская область	2614/24	128/0
5	Благовещенск и Амурская область		2153/9	152/2
[B]6	Петрозаводск и Республика Карелия	2096/28	400/3[/B]
7	Тула и Тульская область			1488/10	10/0
8	Южно-Сахалинск и Сахалинская область	1324/11	119/1
9	Абакан и Республика Хакасия		1304/6	2/0
[B]10	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан		1241/10	295/2[/B]
11	Мурманск и Мурманская область		1092/5	32/1
12	Саранск и Республика Мордовия		977/4	32/0
13	Иваново и Ивановская область		921/4	83/0
14	Липецк и Липецкая область		731/4	123/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия		684/5	7/0
16	Магадан и Магаданская область		683/3	34/0
17	Томск и Томская область			681/2	44/0
18	Новгород и Новгородская область		636/4	15/0
19	Смоленск и Смоленская область		635/8	0/0
20	Астрахань и Астраханская область	631/3	39/0

В Топ-20 изменений с прошлого квартала нет. Жирным выделены регионы со средней активностью более 2 постов в сутки, они все в этом списке. В многомесячной жесточайшей гонке Смоленск уступил наконец Новгороду, надолго ли?  Зелёным отмечена стабильная длительное время Камчатка, из ранее активных Белгород притормозил. Плюс "невыездной" Крымский ФО, который плодится и развивается.

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## isnerful

*Декабрь*

В декабре рекордная активность у Красноярска. Омск обошел Саратов, а Воронеж - Кузбасс.
Время по Барнаулу.



2015 год. В первой десятке изменений не произошло.


----------



## Ваня

Омску до десятки немного не хватило. В декабре немного ускорились


----------



## @rtem

Что в Красноярске происходит?


----------



## **RS**

*Севастополь - 7276* постов без учета Чайной и Новостей.


----------



## Dober_86

@rtem said:


> Что в Красноярске происходит?


Ничего. Бублин уже даже не срётся. Не происходит ничего интересного. Тупо подключил робота к своему аккаунту. )))

Например, 23 декабря 2015 тут 181 пост
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632172&page=10

На 26 дек. их 249.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632172&page=13

К 28 дек, только не падайте, 700 с лишним.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632172&page=35

31 числа копипаст-станок снова включился, уже овер 1100 постов.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632172&page=56

Робот бублин тупо взял несколько сайтов отзывов на наш форум перекатал. Кому, зачем...


----------



## Benchmark

В Екб, некогда лидере, реальная стагнация, удивлен, что больше тыщи набили))) Раньше столько Аллей Кэт с Поезжаем вдвоем наколачивали!


----------



## Roman1994

может банить таких бублин-ботов?


----------



## Teamsky

Benchmark said:


> В Екб, некогда лидере, реальная стагнация, удивлен, что больше тыщи набили))) Раньше столько Аллей Кэт с Поезжаем вдвоем наколачивали!


У нас тоже самое. Думал, что еще меньше будет, чем есть.


----------



## Accel

*2015*

*Российская секция в 2015 году*


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Спасибо большое за уникальную статистику. Посты, получившие наибольшее количество лайков, будут? А Excel версии?

У Бублина прирост 9537 постов в основной секции. :nuts:


----------



## Accel

Постов с лайками не будет, т.к. для их выявления нужно проиндексировать каждую страницу каждого треда форума (даже в автоматическом режиме это займет недели, если не месяцы...), а не только заголовки тредов. Про эксель-версии - а смысл?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Удобнее сортировать. Ники искать на порядок проще. Количество постов во флудильне посчитать, и т.д. Вообще, всё делать.


----------



## Igor622015

Исх 23-й на всем форуме по постам... опупетьь... у этого человека есть личная жизнь?))


----------



## Accel

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Удобнее сортировать. Ники искать на порядок проще. Количество постов во флудильне посчитать, и т.д. Вообще, всё делать.


Эксель-версии отчетов, приведенных выше, построить не проблема (или даже уместнее будет какой-нибудь SVG). Но для того, чтобы, как ты пишешь, посчитать что-то еще, новое, нужно выгружать саму базу данных, а не эксель-версии уже обсчитанных отчетов. Эксель для этого инструмент не приспособленный по множеству причин, начиная от неспособности по-человечески строить сводную таблицу по нескольким связанным таблицам-источникам (по крайней мере вплоть до 2013 офиса, что заставляет денормализовывать таблицы в одну, раздувая данные), и заканчивая полным ступором при размере кэша сводной таблицы более 4 Гб или более 10М строк.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Я же не говорю о базе данных. Excel упомянул, потому что такой формат был бы удобным и понятным для большинства. Количество постов во флудильне просто для примера упомянул, что без проблем можно отразить этот параметр в расширенной версии таблицы топ-300. Хотя сейчас посмотрел на ситуацию свежим взглядом - по сути, это и есть чуть ли не единственный интересный мне параметр. В сравнении с прошлой таблицей можно будет еще посчитать прирост по флуду/основным секциям .

По крайней мере, ник из длинного списка не вручную искать.


----------



## vegorv

еще интересно посмотреть рейтинг крупнейших тем на всем форуме.


----------



## AutoUnion

Топ-30 юзеров на январь 2016



А это топ-30 на середину 2011 ........... почуствуйте разницу



Или что тема про Украину делает со статистикой :lol:


----------



## alley cat

Да фигня это всё! 

Нельзя флуд в Чайной, в статистику сообщений включать.


----------



## Accel

vegorv said:


> еще интересно посмотреть рейтинг крупнейших тем на всем форуме.


Как обычно, в другом треде.


----------



## vegorv

это должны видеть россияне



>


----------



## krish12

Автономность интернет сферы Китая наглядно видна на этой табличке.


----------



## Veteran1812

AutoUnion said:


> Топ-30 юзеров на январь 2016
> 
> 
> 
> А это топ-30 на середину 2011 ........... почуствуйте разницу
> 
> 
> 
> Или что тема про Украину делает со статистикой :lol:


Мсаша и Анков поднялись на Украине


----------



## raisonnable

vegorv said:


> это должны видеть россияне


Насколько я понял, поляки в политическую ветку допускают только минимум с 500 постами? Нам нужно делать также с чайной.


----------



## Dober_86

^^ Сисястого геть :lol:


----------



## raisonnable

Думается, он как раз хорошо сможет помочь в развитии ветки Владивостока.


----------



## Dober_86

Странно.  С тем же успехом помочь ей можешь и ты, ведь такое же имеешь отношение к городу, что и данный юзер.


----------



## Krosh

Accel said:


> Как обычно, в другом треде.


Катаржина со своими средними 150+ постами в сутки изумляет.
Хотя была когда-то знакомая полячка, трындела с итальянской скоростью без перерывов.


----------



## Igor622015

raisonnable said:


> Насколько я понял, поляки в политическую ветку допускают только минимум с 500 постами? Нам нужно делать также с чайной.


Я об этом уже год говорю. Это резко снизить количество мультирегов типо димасиков, уними и прочих которые воскресают через 10 мин после бана и продолжают срать.


----------



## Jekvrn

Из-за погони за ненужными цифрами каждое третье, а то и второе сообщение стало флудом... И это в профильном форуме....


----------



## Federation2014

Igor622015 said:


> Исх 23-й на всем форуме по постам... опупетьь... у этого человека есть личная жизнь?))


Личная жизнь после свадьбы? Сынок, это фантастика


----------



## zabobu

Новосибирский форум сопоставим по статистике флудеров с ssc http://forum.ngs.ru/top/


----------



## alley cat

Юбилей в 500 тем на Югах, и 400 на Урале:


----------



## zabobu

А Поволжье больше вместе взятых.


----------



## alley cat

zabobu said:


> А Поволжье больше вместе взятых.


Смотря что считать Поволжьем. Ижевск, Орен, Пермь, и Уфа, это Урал.


----------



## zabobu

А Тюмень это Сибирь.


----------



## @rtem

alley cat said:


> Смотря что считать Поволжьем. Ижевск, Орен, Пермь, и Уфа, это Урал.


c хрена это Урал? Ижевск точно Поволжье, остальные наполовину. 
А вот еще тогда нам Волгоград считай, а у вас Тюмень минусуй.


----------



## alley cat

@rtem said:


> c хрена это Урал? Ижевск точно Поволжье, остальные наполовину.
> А вот еще тогда нам Волгоград считай, а у вас Тюмень минусуй.


Удмуртия-Урал, это аксиома, так что спорь сам с собой. :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

Тюмень - однозначно Сибирь.


----------



## alley cat

Federation2014 said:


> Тюмень - однозначно Сибирь.


Так на неё мы и не претендуем, хоть и "граница", Урала и Сибири проходит в 20 км к западу от Тюмени.


----------



## Krosh

У Сибири нет границ.


----------



## alley cat

Krosh said:


> У Сибири нет границ.


Нет, Тугулым, уже наш уральский :cheers2:


----------



## ZZZ Top

Крым тоже на Урале. Кто не верит, могу поспорить


----------



## krish12

ZZZ Top said:


> Крым тоже на Урале. Кто не верит, могу поспорить


Наверно хотел сказать в Азии.


----------



## AlexNik

ZZZ Top said:


> Крым тоже на Урале. Кто не верит, могу поспорить


Крым в Приморском крае


----------



## ZZZ Top

krish12 said:


> Наверно хотел сказать в Азии.


Не-а, в Европе, на Урале:

http://wikimapia.org/5082456/ru/Крым


----------



## brio89

^^


----------



## Dober_86

125 региону 125 тем на форуме 









кстати, из особенностей отмечу популярную окружную рюмочную, где скоро 10 тыс постов будет. Ничего подобного нигде больше не увидел, так, в Сибирской чайной.. 177 постов  В чайной ЮФО и СКФО " Города Юга | Плюсы и минусы ‎" полторы тыщи постов. На два округа. 
Ховаются каждый по своим секциям, у нас так не принято.


----------



## avto_trest

^^ 
Ну, и как ты, собираешься отмечать это дело?


----------



## AutoUnion

avto_trest said:


> ^^
> Ну, и как ты, собираешься отмечать это дело?


Ну наверное 125 грамм алкоголя "накатит" сегодня, в честь такой важной цифры


----------



## isnerful

*Январь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Federation2014

^^Откуда и о чем в Ярске столько постов, если Бубля в состоянии перманентного брига?


Dober_86 said:


> кстати, из особенностей отмечу популярную окружную рюмочную, где скоро 10 тыс постов будет. Ничего подобного нигде больше не увидел, так, в Сибирской чайной.. 177 постов  В чайной ЮФО и СКФО " Города Юга | Плюсы и минусы ‎" полторы тыщи постов. На два округа.
> Ховаются каждый по своим секциям, у нас так не принято.


Да у вас там поди большинство постов в этой рюмочной - срач и фаллометрия Владивостока и Хабаровска Ты представь себе активное общение новосибирцев и Бублина красноярцев в общей чайной, нафиг-нафиг!


----------



## Dober_86

Был срач в 2010-12, когда хабаровчан неистово бомбило от саммита во Вл. А сейчас спокойно, мирно, и не так часто туда пишут, как раньше десятки постов в день.

Екат разогнался, что-то крутое опять затеяли?))
И плюс 17 веток, нихрена себе!! 

А Крск и бубля. Да, он вечно в бриге, но вырвавшись, успевает сотни постов накатать на за сутки.

Барнаул всегда удивляет, ничего такого особого там не строят, что они столь активно вечно обсуждают?


----------



## isnerful

Dober_86 said:


> Барнаул всегда удивляет, ничего такого особого там не строят, что они столь активно вечно обсуждают?


400 постов железнодорожники выдали за январь.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000089&page=157


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Барнаул всегда удивляет, ничего такого особого там не строят, что они столь активно вечно обсуждают?


Ну а что ты ждал от семьсоттыщ города, который приближается к миллиону населения?


----------



## vegorv

isnerful said:


> 400 постов железнодорожники выдали за январь.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1000089&page=157


Нижний - 1й город, где будет ВСМ, и то такой активности в жд ветке нет. а в Барнауле то что?


----------



## flatron

Dober_86 said:


> 125 региону 125 тем на форуме


ну как бы в России всего 85 регионов. Так что 125-го быть не может. Приморье 25-й регион, срочно сокращайте количество тем


----------



## Federation2014

Или наоборот могут начать готовиться к 725


----------



## krish12

Dober_86 said:


> Екат разогнался, что-то крутое опять затеяли?))
> И плюс 17 веток, нихрена себе!!
> ?



Затеяли. турнир среди городов


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Dober_86 said:


> Екат разогнался, что-то крутое опять затеяли?))
> И плюс 17 веток, нихрена себе!!


Tagil/pol85 больше 2000 постов за месяц написал, копипаста на 17 новых тем о Нижнем Тагиле.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3470


----------



## Benchmark

pol85 нормально пишет, хоть какая-то встряска после перманентного застоя и упадка. Конечно, флуд присутствует, но лично я нигде встречал столь подробной инфы о Тагиле. Респект!


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Ну а что ты ждал от семьсоттыщ города, который приближается к миллиону населения?


Ааа, логику понял. Борнео стремится к миллиону и их форум стремится вперёд на всех парах и пышет здоровьем. Волгоград и Самара - вялые форумы, т.к. города тоже стремятся к миллиону. С обратной стороны... :nuts:


----------



## gorkill

Новая интрига: *yarsknet* vs *pol85* :horse:


----------



## Federation2014

Вот Ярск уже и докатился до соперничества с Тагилом...


----------



## dars-dm

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.


Что опять такого в Екате случилось?


----------



## Federation2014

Выше же написали про Тагил
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3470


----------



## Teamsky

Воронеж, Барнаул, Новосибы активнее нас


----------



## Dober_86

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Tagil/pol85 больше 2000 постов за месяц написал, копипаста на 17 новых тем о Нижнем Тагиле.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3470


Why all the bashing? As long as he keeps posting these innocuous posts of his it's A-okay, right?


----------



## Federation2014

Teamsky said:


> Воронеж, Барнаул, Новосибы активнее нас


Да, при таком соотношении через 16,5 лет обгоним


----------



## Benchmark

dars-dm said:


> Что опять такого в Екате случилось?


"Тагил рулит, разруливает Тагил!" (с) 2011 Наша Раша


----------



## Roman1994

да еще этот тагилец какой-то батл городов устроил... либо реально заняться нечем ляле, либо внимания и друзей хочет


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

В "ТСР - 1 лига" не идет. Может, кто-нибудь другой его сподвигнет?



pol85 said:


> Спасибо за ссылку,тема действительно интересная,но Тагилу там делать нечего,мы по сравнению с их развитием(село)hno:


----------



## Benchmark

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> В "ТСР - 1 лига" не идет. Может, кто-нибудь другой его сподвигнет?


Что ты до него докопался так сильно? Подача инфы необычная, но сама инфа вполне. Не понимаю всеобщей травли, еще никто не поблагодарил его за кучу информации по Тагилу. Охота на ведьм, ей-богу! 
В конце концов это ведь форум, по метрополитену, да, перебор, но ведь никаких злостных нарушений. 
С бубляном вообще некорректно сравнивать, у того слишком много лжи и оскорблений...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Конкретно сейчас я уже прикалываюсь, но, в целом, информации слишком много, чересчур детализованно. Плюс форумчане жалуются, что фотографии неактуальны. 20 постов в день бы держал, нормально бы смотрелось. Доводит до абсурда благое начинание.


----------



## krish12

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Конкретно сейчас я уже прикалываюсь, но, в целом, информации слишком много, чересчур детализованно. Плюс форумчане жалуются, что фотографии неактуальны. 20 постов в день бы держал, нормально бы смотрелось. Доводит до абсурда благое начинание.



У меня на просмотр контента + 3-6 поста в день часа три уходит как минимум. Мне этого не понять...


----------



## Benchmark

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Конкретно сейчас я уже прикалываюсь, но, в целом, информации слишком много, чересчур детализованно. Плюс форумчане жалуются, что фотографии неактуальны. 20 постов в день бы держал, нормально бы смотрелось. Доводит до абсурда благое начинание.


Новый же юзер, пообстесается, лично надеюсь, что от души идет, на отсутствие фактора бублятины. В любом случае рад, что в нашем болоте появился неординарный участник, заставивший говорить о себе!


----------



## flatron

Roman1994 said:


> да еще этот тагилец какой-то батл городов устроил... либо реально заняться нечем ляле, либо внимания и друзей хочет


а меня прикалывает его фишка 1 пост 1 фотография. Реально накрутка цифр. Причем фотки просто всего подряд что попалось под руку.


----------



## xfury

> Причем фотки просто всего подряд что попалось под руку.


Бублин так же...


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> Бублин так же...


Бублин, интересен как собеседник-форумчанин, а этот занудствует много.


----------



## Dober_86

Нда.. так я и думал. 



pol85 said:


> Я не собирал,просто* работаю при администрации города*(у нас вся база есть)


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> Нда.. так я и думал.


Понятно теперь почему Тагил "рулит"!!! 

Раз у него чиновники в администрации подобной фингей маются в рабочее время hno:


----------



## gorkill

Пермь- 90 000


----------



## @rtem

Dober_86 said:


> Ааа, логику понял. Борнео стремится к миллиону и их форум стремится вперёд на всех парах и пышет здоровьем. Волгоград и Самара - вялые форумы, т.к. города тоже стремятся к миллиону. С обратной стороны... :nuts:


Флуд показатель крутоты города? :lol:


----------



## Igor622015

ТОП получателей лайков на форуме, выделил наших:

Boyshow (348267)
Katarzyna DJ (190829)
Parra 1 (153924)
christos-greece (142762)
Senna 1 (139985)
jose l. (130169)
*Ysh (111570)*
PinPeat (109020)
djole13 (105553)
PRIMEVAL (90388)
hugodiekonig (84761)
Vakai (81673)
kraxx (79138)
86mhz (78866)
Nikkodemo (69884)
Pop Bogdan (66002)
Marcos6010Vinicius (61328)
JanVL (59373)
*Kirgam (59157)*
*_Night City Dream_ (57303)*
*entazis (56356)*
*Teamsky (55104)*
*Dober_86 (54372)*
*kanonirsss (54294)*
galin_gradev (52973)
*PANALEKS (52867)*
*AlMax (52466)*
Lakeland (52078)
*ovnours (50028)*
Ranma Saotome (46927)
OmI92 (46546)
*bus driver (46181)*
*alley cat (43613)*
[BÉTON!BRUT!] (43086)
desertpunk (43076)
*mr. MyXiN (42875)*
Kampflamm (40807)
erbse (40376)
Rain Drops (39875)
Yellow Fever (37512)
Me4ok (37443)
Skopje/Скопје (37408)
FAAN (36171)
*raisonnable (35321)*
*shiz00 (34523)*
*Igor622015 (34152)*
little universe (34034)
*Kvin (33781)*
*petersgriff (33355)*
***RS** (33185)*


----------



## Igor622015

ТОП дающих лайки на форуме, выделил наших:

*Виталя АСТАНАВИСЬ!!!!*

Zaz965 (484019)
ChuckScraperMiami#1 (276087)
Highcliff (242844)
Katarzyna DJ (229046)
Boyshow (186075)
charpentier (158948)
djole13 (134499)
PinPeat (116539)
Parra 1 (113861)
*Federation2014 (109764)*
Zefire (109401)
*Ysh (109037)*
Rain Drops (101363)
*vinttt (96635)*
Lakeland (95345)
the dogi (94532)
mb92 (94309)
christos-greece (74098)
Vakai (72730)
*entazis (72304)*
*Medoed (70271)*
*Teamsky (69663)*
*Kirgam (69646)*
Zig_Zag (58069) ??? Наш?
hugodiekonig (56975)
jose l. (56716)
*MisterIks (55872)*
*raisonnable (52351)*
geometarkv (50631) ??? наш?
*Fire_Kot (49804)*
COmountainsguy (49029)
Pop Bogdan (48716)
michael_siberia (47043) (странный ник для польского юзера )
Olhaotrem (46967)
PRIMEVAL (45604)
*Ekb_Morlaix (45215)*
BlazD (44022)
Japanac (42467)
*roi95 (41982)*
erbse (41049)
*bus driver (40692)*
*beaver-hero (39969)*
chambre12 (39287)
*VladiLaslo (38058)*
DanielFA (37962)
vkreso (37894)
PavloSPB (37801)
*AlMax (37236)*
JustWatch (36002)
*Artyr (34267)*


----------



## martin_marksman

Виталя видимо на основном аккаунте иногда забывает выключать скриптолайкобота.



Igor622015 said:


> michael_siberia (47043) (странный ник для польского юзера )


скучают по ссыльным временам


----------



## flatron

Igor622015 said:


> ТОП дающих лайки на форуме, выделил наших:
> 
> *Виталя АСТАНАВИСЬ!!!!*
> 
> Zaz965 (484019)


а чего его не выделил?


----------



## flatron

Dober_86 said:


> ^^ сдувается, и слава б-гу.


мечтаю в последнем столбце опять нули увидеть...


----------



## P0ezhai

Помню те времена с 600 постов в сутки. Нереально было угнаться за концом


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> ^^ сдувается, и слава б-гу.


Почему ты не любишь Украину?


----------



## Federation2014

P0ezhai said:


> Помню те времена с 600 постов в сутки.


В отдельные дни бывало и по тысяче.


P0ezhai said:


> Нереально было угнаться за концом


Реально. Если не смотреть все видео полностью и не читать вдумчиво все, что скидывал Паналекс


----------



## krish12

Да ты бот


----------



## isnerful

*Март*

Время по Барнаулу.
В феврале была чистка в Екатеринбурге, а в марте модераторы хорошо потрудились в Красноярске.


----------



## Dakarbeige

Ура Новосибирску! :cheer::cheer::cheer:

Давненько уже в десятке никаких изменений не было!

Краснодар на теме моста хорошо в рост пошел.


----------



## Federation2014

Оу, йе! Мы сделали это!:cheers:


----------



## Ваня

Вроде мало писали, а получилось практически под тыщу, думал, что будет в районе 500 сообщений, ну ладно:dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 100 000 - 11.09.2015 44 дня
4 200 000 - 02.11.2015 42 дня
4 300 000 - 21.12.2015 49 дней
4 400 000 - 10.02.2016 51 день
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 51 день *


----------



## Ваня

Стабильность?


----------



## surovy_mag

Сирия не возбудила?


----------



## Dober_86

125 регион 125000 постов сейчас.


----------



## krish12

Красноярск ниже Кирова..


----------



## Federation2014

Ваня;131789876 said:


> Стабильность?


Застой.


----------



## Askario

Ждём 5 миллионов сообщений к ноябрьским праздникам?


----------



## Ваня

Federation2014 said:


> Застой.


Отстой


----------



## @rtem

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.
> В феврале была чистка в Екатеринбурге, а в марте модераторы хорошо потрудились в Красноярске.


В апреле Воронеж?


----------



## Krosh

Askario said:


> Ждём 5 миллионов сообщений к ноябрьским праздникам?


По данным похоже на наличие небольшого отрицательного кубического слагаемого (или параболу выкинуть, не верю я в три девятки для R  ), так что скорее где-то в середине месяца.


----------



## Federation2014

Вы учитывайте прогрессивно-бублинские баны при экстраполяции тренда. Чай, не самые малоактивные форумчане были.


----------



## Dober_86

vegorv said:


> что там в Хабаровске и Барнауле обсуждают такого? явно модератора не хватает им.


Вообще-то, хватает, дальневосточный модератор МСаша - экс-хабаровчанин, там и тусуется в основном. 

Не в курсе про Барнаул, Хабаре много постов дают гуру фотопостинга glad (десятки фотопостов в день), а также немало занимают нюни и комментарии всем известного Димана-Мориона.


----------



## Kostya-81

@rtem said:


> Крым с Севастополем на втором месте по количеству постов из всей Российского регионального раздела!:cheers:


По инкубатору ведь статистика за квартал, так что на 3 надо делить.


----------



## Mr/Stan

krish12 said:


> Йошка хорошо добавила в этом месяце


Дак Вашими стараниями


----------



## @rtem

А где Accel со своей интересной и объемной полугодовой статистикой?


----------



## flatron

Dober_86 said:


> Не в курсе про Барнаул, Хабаре много постов дают гуру фотопостинга glad (десятки фотопостов в день),


у которого количество всё никак не перейдет в качество.


----------



## glad

flatron said:


> у которого количество всё никак не перейдет в качество.


Кто бы говорил. Я уже тебя тыкал носом в твоё солнышко на Дворцовой.


----------



## krish12

glad said:


> Кто бы говорил. Я уже тебя тыкал носом в твоё солнышко на Дворцовой.


тут уж все друг друга тыкали


----------



## flatron

glad said:


> Кто бы говорил. Я уже тебя тыкал носом в твоё солнышко на Дворцовой.


там очень неплохой кадр был. Задумку которого я очень подробно объяснял уже.
И моё количество уж никак нельзя сравнить с твоим


----------



## uralural

@rtem said:


> А где Accel со своей интересной и объемной полугодовой статистикой?


Так он же вроде бы только за год статистику делает?


----------



## alley cat

uralural said:


> Так он же вроде бы только за год статистику делает?


Он активность снизил практический до нуля. Так что навряд ли и годовая будет.


----------



## glad

flatron said:


> там очень неплохой кадр был. Задумку которого я очень подробно объяснял уже.
> И *моё количество уж никак нельзя сравнить с твоим*


 Интересно,откуда взял? Можно по секрету...


----------



## isnerful




----------



## Veteran1812

турки помогают


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 51 день
4 600 000 - 23.05.2016 53 дня
4 700 000 - 16.07.2016 54 дня*


----------



## alley cat

К Новому году, будет 5 000 000 юбилей! :cheers:


----------



## Krosh

alley cat said:


> К Новому году, будет...


На приёме у доктора мамаша с мальчишкой.
Доктор что-то пишет в карточке, не отрывая глаз от стола.
- Мамаша, а сколько мальчику лет?
Мальчик, надувшись от гордости:
- Пять, а через три месяца будет шесть!
Доктор, продолжая писать и не поднимая глаз:
- А мальчик-то у нас оптимист, мамаша. Баааальшой оптимист!


----------



## alley cat

Осталось 165 дней, предыдущие 300к набрали за 158 дней. Так что вполне..


----------



## AutoUnion

26 октября 2004 года


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Осталось 165 дней, предыдущие 300к набрали за 158 дней. Так что вполне..


Активность поползла вниз, так что не факт.


----------



## isnerful

AutoUnion said:


> Активность поползла вниз, так что не факт.


Активность растет только в Барнауле. За неполных 24 дня 2830 постов (118 в день). И это не смотря на лето, период отпусков. В августе обойдем Хабаровск. Постоянно появляются новые юзеры, возвращаются старые, вновь регистрируются забаненые. Форум часто цитируют местные информационные сайты, тырят наши фотки. Как сказал один из наших: мы генерируем контент, а обслуги (модераторов) у нас нема.


----------



## Federation2014

isnerful said:


> Активность растет только в Барнауле. За неполных 24 дня 2830 постов (118 в день). И это не смотря на лето, период отпусков. В августе обойдем Хабаровск. Постоянно появляются новые юзеры, возвращаются старые, *вновь регистрируются забаненые*. Форум часто цитируют местные информационные сайты, тырят наши фотки. Как сказал один из наших: мы генерируем контент, а обслуги (модераторов) у нас нема.


И вы это еще преподносите как какое-то достижение!hno:


----------



## Dober_86

В Барнауле, наверное, новые Дубаи строят. Раз 118 в день. Иначе не объяснить.


----------



## krish12

Типа непропорциональная городу активность юзеров? 
С годами и в других городах наверно активность юзеров увеличится. Пока новоприбывающих больше, чем убывающих. Из маленького Тагила, только 9-10 новых юзеров за пару недель


----------



## Dober_86

Да не увеличится. У некоторых полумиллионников даже своих разделов нет и не предвидится (Астрахань, Томск). А активность снижается по субъективным ощущениям Или как минимум стоит на месте. Екатовцы не раз сетовали, я тоже... НН не шибко стал писать. Вот кроме Барнаула и Хабарвоска кто похвастается бурной активностью, обсуждениями?


----------



## **RS**

Dober_86 said:


> Вот кроме Барнаула и Хабаровска кто похвастается бурной активностью, обсуждениями?


КФО


----------



## Ysh

интересно, все же, почему во всем мире самыми болтливыми форумчанами оказались поляки и русские?:hmm:


----------



## krish12

Главные строители в мире


----------



## raisonnable

Братские народы.


----------



## bus driver

Интересно, почему самыми лайкующими стали русские.


----------



## raisonnable

Как всегда, всем всё раздаем и йyх получаем.


----------



## Contr

Ysh said:


> интересно, все же, почему во всем мире самыми болтливыми форумчанами оказались поляки и русские?:hmm:


Язык похожий, многогранный, можно сказать, одинаковый, кроме нюансов типа "курва" = "********************************"


----------



## Krosh

Ysh said:


> интересно, все же, почему во всем мире самыми болтливыми форумчанами оказались поляки и русские?:hmm:


поляки и бразильцы.
с точностью до трети процента результат одинаков.
а нашему разделу к ним приблизиться - без шансов.


----------



## Ysh

raisonnable said:


> Как всегда, всем всё раздаем и йyх получаем.


прав


----------



## Ysh

Krosh said:


> поляки и бразильцы.
> с точностью до трети процента результат одинаков.
> а нашему разделу к ним приблизиться - без шансов.


не знал, что бразильцы такие же звездоболы как поляки.

а надо ли приближаться? Что даст нам слава главных болтунов на форуме? я помню как мы были десятыми на форуме, и прекрасно себя ощущали.


----------



## isnerful

*Июль*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## alley cat

Екат, в июле много написал больше 2 000 было до чистки.

P.S. Наконец-то вычистили многомесячный флуд тагильского диагноза.


----------



## krish12

Он больше не гадит??


----------



## alley cat

Видимо ведет подготовку, регает новые акки.

Вчера один из новых N.T_Rulit, оперативно прихлопнули


----------



## Dober_86

alley cat said:


> Екат, в июле много написал больше 2 000 было до чистки.
> 
> P.S. Наконец-то вычистили многомесячный флуд тагильского диагноза.


С Барнаулом тоже надо что-то делать... hno: Сообщений больше чем в Москве! Жесть там флуда, видимо.


----------



## Skur_S

Dober_86 said:


> С Барнаулом тоже надо что-то делать... hno: Сообщений больше чем в Москве! Жесть там флуда, видимо.


Кто бы занялся...


----------



## Contr

alley cat said:


> Екат, в июле много написал больше 2 000 было до чистки.
> 
> P.S. Наконец-то вычистили многомесячный флуд тагильского диагноза.


Без тагильского диагноза мы не тянем, аутсайдеры конченые, хотел с Воронежем сравнить, но посмотрел таблицу...
И это в ОТ еще много обсуждения. Совсем на дно легли, и это город, который Москву в свое время спокойно делал.


----------



## Federation2014

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.


Я по Краснодару не понял: там же только в треде про строительство моста 600 постов за июль. Про все остальное 200 постов?


----------



## Gkublok

^^

Краснодарская ветка так и не оправилась от ухода *Attraction *и *Goromn'a*. Там по сути только *Shwed *активничает, остальные постольку-поскольку. Сейчас еще стадион Краснодар закончат (где много фото выкладывают и еще больше флуда) и вообще печаль настанет. В Сочи был единственный активный юзер - *Пельмень*, но и тот забросил делать фотоотчеты строек, ветка умерла вообще. Новоросс более-менее активен, но в одиночку тащить мы не в состоянии...


----------



## Shwed

Federation2014 said:


> Я по Краснодару не понял: там же только в треде про строительство моста 600 постов за июль. Про все остальное 200 постов?


Тему про мост почистили неслабо, там как бы не удалили больше чем написали.


----------



## Shwed

За июль в Краснодарской ветке
Строительство 49 сообщений
Инфраструктура 34
Аэропорт 15
Стадион 124
Ну и остального по мелочи полно.


----------



## Gkublok

Shwed said:


> За июль в Краснодарской ветке
> Строительство 49 сообщений
> Инфраструктура 34
> Аэропорт 15
> Стадион 124
> Ну и остального по мелочи полно.


За июль в Новороссийской ветке:

Строительство: 47 сообщений

Инфраструктура: 40 сообщений

Абрау-Дюрсо: 21 сообщение

Новороссийский Транспортный Узел: 10 сообщений

Остального по мелочи тоже много. По сути, без стадиона (то есть где-то к концу осени) по кол-ву сообщений у нас будет паритет. А населения в Новороссийске в 3 раза меньше, чем в Краснодаре.


----------



## Ysh

интересно совпало:


----------



## SAE United

^^

Вот это да. Бывает же такое. По теории вероятностей интересно какая была вероятность такое увидеть?


----------



## vegorv

Иш не зря жизнь прожил


----------



## Ysh

SAE United said:


> ^^
> 
> Вот это да. Бывает же такое. По теории вероятностей интересно какая была вероятность такое увидеть?


Ну если откровенно, цифры не совсем совпадали, но были очень близкими. Я просто некоторое время никого не лайкал с утра (наотдавав при этом ровно 130 000), и количество полученных лайков быстро сравнялось с отданными. Оставалось сделать скрин, пока они не разбежались опять.


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> интересно совпало:


Ага, совпало))Сам, поди, заранее заметил и подгонял раздачей лайков


Ysh said:


> Ну если откровенно, цифры не совсем совпадали, но были очень близкими. Я просто некоторое время никого не лайкал с утра (наотдавав при этом ровно 130 000), и количество полученных лайков быстро сравнялось с отданными. Оставалось сделать скрин, пока они не разбежались опять.


Вот-вот! Я-то сразу заподозрил! Меня Киселев научил видеть в простых совпадениях нечто большее!


----------



## Dober_86

Shwed said:


> За июль в Краснодарской ветке
> Строительство 49 сообщений
> Инфраструктура 34
> Аэропорт 15
> Стадион 124
> Ну и остального по мелочи полно.


Для Краснодара с его населением и темпами строительства это ничто. Мертва ваша секция. Получается, худшая из всех крупнейших городов. Интересно, почему народ не идёт.  У Тюмени ещё такая же ситуация.


----------



## Gkublok

Dober_86 said:


> Для Краснодара с его населением и темпами строительства это ничто. Мертва ваша секция. Получается, худшая из всех крупнейших городов. Интересно, почему народ не идёт.  У Тюмени ещё такая же ситуация.


Я же писал по Краснодару: народ был и очень активна была секция. Но лидеры ушли из-за какого-то конфликта (с Ростовчанами, если не ошибаюсь) и запустили городской портал по аналогии с нашим форумом: new-krasnodar.ru. И теперь часть городской аудитории сидит там. А краснодарская секция рухнула после этого и так и не оправилась.

Вот такой взгляд из Новороссийска


----------



## vegorv

> лидеры ушли из-за какого-то конфликта


прям как небратья. не зря хахлы претендуют на Краснодарский край - их люди там живут.


----------



## Ysh

Federation2014 said:


> Ага, совпало))Сам, поди, заранее заметил и подгонял раздачей лайков
> 
> Вот-вот! Я-то сразу заподозрил! Меня Киселев научил видеть в простых совпадениях нечто большее!


Честное слово, практически не подгонял. По обеим позициям было что-то около 129 900 - 129 800.


----------



## Federation2014

Gkublok said:


> Я же писал по Краснодару: народ был и очень активна была секция. Но лидеры ушли из-за какого-то конфликта (с Ростовчанами, если не ошибаюсь) и запустили городской портал по аналогии с нашим форумом: new-krasnodar.ru. И теперь часть городской аудитории сидит там. А краснодарская секция рухнула после этого и так и не оправилась.
> 
> Вот такой взгляд из Новороссийска


Хм, что-то мне это все напоминает...


----------



## bus driver

bus driver said:


> Укрепили свои позиции по полученным. Дохнр вышел на второе место.
> 
> 
> Top 50 Likes (Given)
> Zaz965 (647870)
> ChuckScraperMiami#1 (347640)
> Katarzyna DJ (275084)
> Highcliff (242844)
> Boyshow (220605)
> charpentier (161728)
> djole13 (152621)
> PinPeat (149122)
> *Federation2014 (141129)*
> *Ysh (124417)*
> Parra 1 (116495)
> the dogi (109982)
> Zefire (109401)
> *vinttt (103641)*
> Lakeland (102740)
> Rain Drops (101500)
> mb92 (96161)
> christos-greece (84378)
> *Kirgam (81577)*
> *Teamsky (80582)*
> *Medoed (79187)*
> jose l. (78343)
> *entazis (75791)*
> Vakai (72730)
> Olhaotrem (62369)
> *MisterIks (60632)*
> *Zig_Zag (58294)*
> hugodiekonig (57336)
> *raisonnable (56961)*
> BlazD (56140)
> michael_siberia (55923)
> COmountainsguy (53630)
> geometarkv (52940)
> *Fire_Kot (52233)*
> Pop Bogdan (50102)
> DanielFA (48510)
> erbse (47918)
> *Ekb_Morlaix (47852)*
> *bus driver (47317)*
> PRIMEVAL (46873)
> JustWatch (43963)
> *roi95 (43815)*
> Japanac (43175)
> *beaver-hero (43037)*
> EPA001 (42770)
> *Artyr (42572)*
> PavloSPB (42457)
> *AlMax (41396)*
> vkreso (40173)
> chambre12 (40151)
> 
> 
> Top 50 Likes (Received)
> Boyshow (413216)
> Katarzyna DJ (221784)
> jose l. (169352)
> christos-greece (159201)
> Parra 1 (156135)
> Senna 1 (140376)
> PinPeat (137550)
> *Ysh (125306)*
> djole13 (124777)
> 86mhz (109895)
> kraxx (97867)
> PRIMEVAL (96322)
> hugodiekonig (85088)
> Vakai (81706)
> Nikkodemo (73724)
> *Dober_86 (73692)*
> *entazis (72919)*
> *kanonirsss (71122)*
> JanVL (69478)
> Pop Bogdan (69101)
> *Kirgam (66052)*
> *_Night City Dream_ (64255)*
> Marcos6010Vinicius (61379)
> *Teamsky (61062)*
> *AlMax (59385)*
> Ranma Saotome (57703)
> Lakeland (55892)
> *bus driver (55236)*
> *PANALEKS (54241)*
> [BÉTON!BRUT!] (53730)
> *alley cat (53078)*
> galin_gradev (52995)
> *ovnours (52513)*
> OmI92 (47585)
> desertpunk (46908)
> *mr. MyXiN (46104)*
> erbse (45683)
> *Federation2014 (44567)*
> Kampflamm (44539)
> BlazD (42368)
> *Igor622015 (41921)*
> *AirPlaY (41878)*
> *@rtem (41467)*
> *Kvin (41185)*
> *glad (41165)*
> *raisonnable (40356)*
> Rain Drops (40299)
> Skopje/Скопје (40253)
> Yellow Fever (40250)
> *msasha_65 (39906)*


Добре вошел в топ раздающих. Поздравим парня с успехом.

Zaz965 (745906)
ChuckScraperMiami#1 (390352)
Katarzyna DJ (289214)
Highcliff (242844)
Boyshow (224331)
charpentier (174470)
PinPeat (161714)
djole13 (160252)
*Federation2014 (151728)*
*Ysh (133888)*
Parra 1 (118433)
the dogi (116605)
Zefire (109401)
*vinttt (106913)*
Lakeland (103143)
Rain Drops (101510)
mb92 (96923)
christos-greece (89972)
jose l. (87307)
*Kirgam (84822)*
*Teamsky (84187)*
*Medoed (82662)*
*entazis (77557)*
Vakai (72730)
Olhaotrem (67069)
*MisterIks (62483)*
michael_siberia (59838)
BlazD (59810)
*raisonnable (59598)*
*Zig_Zag (58307)*
hugodiekonig (57556)
DanielFA (56645)
geometarkv (54590)
COmountainsguy (53660)
*Fire_Kot (52814)*
*bus driver (51908)*
Pop Bogdan (50909)
erbse (50356)
*Ekb_Morlaix (47852)*
PRIMEVAL (47269)
JustWatch (46280)
EPA001 (46179)
*beaver-hero (44518)*
*roi95 (44430)*
PavloSPB (44307)
*AlMax (43518)*
*Dober_86 (43327)*
Japanac (43252)
*Artyr (43059)*
Kozhedub (40502)


Щиз в топ по полученным. Поздравляем

Boyshow (424922)
Katarzyna DJ (233527)
jose l. (188084)
christos-greece (168085)
Parra 1 (158494)
PinPeat (152393)
Senna 1 (140525)
djole13 (134394)
*Ysh (132767)*
86mhz (110620)
kraxx (108891)
PRIMEVAL (98093)
hugodiekonig (85362)
*Dober_86 (83733)*
Vakai (81776)
*kanonirsss (78574)*
*entazis (75511)*
Nikkodemo (73872)
JanVL (72393)
Pop Bogdan (71145)
*Kirgam (68844)*
*_Night City Dream_ (67136)*
Ranma Saotome (66060)
*Teamsky (62986)*
*AlMax (62204)*
[BÉTON!BRUT!] (62103)
Marcos6010Vinicius (61404)
*bus driver (60605)*
*alley cat (59073)*
Lakeland (56327)
*PANALEKS (54943)*
*ovnours (54075)*
galin_gradev (53035)
*Federation2014 (50149)*
OmI92 (48003)
desertpunk (47694)
erbse (47504)
*mr. MyXiN (47303)*
Kampflamm (46584)
BlazD (46365)
*Igor622015 (45466)*
*Kvin (44060)*
*AirPlaY (43593)*
*@rtem (43577)*
*raisonnable (43319)*
*glad (42974)*
*msasha_65 (42436)*
SE9 (42364)
Momo1435 (41819)
*shiz00 (41789)*

Продолжаем завоевывать позиции.


----------



## vasiliyperm

SAE United said:


> ^^
> 
> Вот это да. Бывает же такое. По теории вероятностей интересно какая была вероятность такое увидеть?


Вероятность всегда 50/50.


----------



## isnerful

*Август*

Время по Барнаулу


----------



## Dober_86

И когда Б перестанет флудить? Этот форум у них - городской сайт, похоже. Каждый пишет, что сегодня купил в магазине, где заправился, в какую пробку на какой улице встал.

Крансодар разгоняется, молодцы! Много строек, надо освещать. Надеюсь, не только мост занимает обсуждение.


----------



## alley cat

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу


Спасибо за статистику! 

Уральские форумы вообще сдулись, ни Екатеринбург, ни Челябинск, ни Пермь, до тысячи даже не дошли. 

А Уфа и полтысячи не набрала, не говорю уж об Тюмени и Оренбурге.


----------



## bus driver

Москва наоборот шпарит. Московская ветка и правда расшевелилась на инфраструктуре, после долгих лет стагнации.


----------



## raisonnable

Помнится, долгое время были на втором месте, уступая Екатеринбургу. Чем вызывали лютое негодование Евразии. Были времена!


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> Уральские форумы вообще сдулись, ни Екатеринбург, ни Челябинск, ни Пермь, до тысячи даже не дошли.
> 
> А Уфа и полтысячи не набрала, не говорю уж об Тюмени и Оренбурге.


Уфа 857. Это мы второй месяц до 500 не можем нафлудить.


----------



## Teamsky

Питер зато рванул


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну так! У самого дорого стадиона России самые большие проблемы


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> Ну так! У самого дорого стадиона России самые большие проблемы


да нет, там не стадионом объясняется прирост.
Активно строится Лахта, да и вообще во всех ветках народ активизировался после 5-летнего сна.


----------



## super775

Российский форум 4,800,904


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 51 день
4 600 000 - 23.05.2016 53 дня
4 700 000 - 16.07.2016 54 дня
4 800 000 - 11.09.2016 57 дней*

5-ти миллионов к новому году уже не будет! hno:


----------



## bus driver

Кто в этом виноват и что делать?


----------



## alley cat

> 5-ти миллионов к новому году уже не будет!


Народ из отпусков да с дач в офисы вернется, будет юбилей к Новому году.


----------



## [email protected]

bus driver said:


> Кто в этом виноват и что делать?


Бублина с Тагилычем банят - они за человек пятьдесят флудят. А если посичтать мегабайт на человека генерируемого контента, то мы по сравнению с ними дети.


----------



## Askario

Ждём 5 миллионов 4-5 января. Хотя, если будет всплеск из-за выборов, можем и к НГ уложиться!


----------



## Krosh

Года два назад в тренде квадратичный член с плюсом был, ещё гадали, парабола выходит или линейная. Сейчас - торможение.


----------



## Askario

Перегиб в сторону торможения произошёл в январе-феврале 2016.


----------



## ancov

Дигродация на лицо.


----------



## Ysh

alley cat said:


> Народ из отпусков да с дач в офисы вернется, будет юбилей к Новому году.


Все зависит от нас. Идемте флудить.

PS. Ну и от Украины немношк:troll:


----------



## krish12

Некогда писать, страну поднимать надо.


----------



## Ysh

Тоже правильно.


----------



## Ysh

Teamsky said:


> Питер зато рванул


Туда **RS** перебрался и понеслось


----------



## msasha_65

Ysh said:


> Достиг 20 000 постов. Но с постами в Чайной, наверное, раза в 3 больше.


Скромняга. 

У тебя только в одной Новороссии почти 20 тысяч постов, и практически столько же в Малороссии.
А ведь ты и в других тредах отнюдь не редкий гость.
Так что бери выше! :lol:


----------



## Boris_54

500 000 Cибири отмечали? :cheers:


----------



## isnerful

*Ноябрь*

Время по Барнаулу


----------



## Dober_86

Казань, Сиб и Владивосток тухляк. Ярск — мертвяк. Город-миллионник.

Барнаул стабильно рассусоливает хрен пойми что. А не, наверное, там строят москва-сити.


----------



## surovy_mag

Dober_86 said:


> Казань, Сиб и Владивосток тухляк. Ярск — мертвяк. Город-миллионник.
> 
> Барнаул стабильно рассусоливает хрен пойми что. А не, наверное, там строят москва-сити.


----------



## Dober_86

*Недоумение *это. Вы пишете больше, чем Питер, где и Лахта, и скоростной диаметр, и Зенит-арена пресловутая, а уж остальных шикарных по архитектуре жилых, офисных объектов несравнимо больше строят. 

Наверняка, немалую лепту вносит Смотряга со своей типичной пургой.  Модера у вас нет, вот что.


----------



## surovy_mag

Dober_86 said:


> *Недоумение *это. Вы пишете больше, чем Питер, где и Лахта, и скоростной диаметр, и Зенит-арена пресловутая, а уж остальных шикарных по архитектуре жилых, офисных объектов несравнимо больше строят.
> 
> Наверняка, немалую лепту вносит Смотряга со своей типичной пургой.  Модера у вас нет, вот что.


----------



## Dober_86

Похоже, бот, общающийся картинками. Оригинально.


----------



## @rtem

Красноярске произошла массовая зачистка бублопостов?


----------



## surovy_mag

@rtem said:


> Красноярске произошла массовая зачистка бублопостов?


Тож так подумал :banana:


----------



## Gkublok

Без бублина целая секция загнулась помимо отдельно взятой темы ТСР :fiddle:


----------



## vartal

А что, он ещё не сварганил очередного клона? :hmm:


----------



## alley cat

vartal said:


> А что, он ещё не сварганил очередного клона? :hmm:


Его клонов коих уже десятки, хлопают сразу. Потому как, он появляясь, сразу баракозить начинает. )

Причем если бы на Новосибирск, это ещё можно понять, а то ведь буровит на города, которые никаким боком к Красноярску не касаются. hno:


----------



## Ysh

vartal said:


> А что, он ещё не сварганил очередного клона? :hmm:


периодически варганит. и тагил тоже. живут они от нескольких минут до часа.


----------



## Aleksander24

@rtem said:


> Красноярске произошла массовая зачистка бублопостов?


Да нет, все просто! Достал один персонаж, (не бублин) от злости и для порядка я взял и почистил всего одну тему , (красноярская авиация)! Получилось много, порядка 250 постов!


----------



## Dober_86

Опять викуля шалит? Он прям антипод бубли.


----------



## Aleksander24

Он самый, перевоспитывыаем его потихоньку!


----------



## Ysh

Осталось каких-то 28 000 до 5 млн.
До НГ вполне можем успеть.


----------



## isnerful

Ysh said:


> Осталось каких-то 28 000 до 5 млн.
> До НГ вполне можем успеть.


Почему 28? Модераторы видят другие цифры? Я вижу, что 41,5. Вряд-ли успеем.


----------



## alley cat

isnerful said:


> Почему 28? Модераторы видят другие цифры? Я вижу, что 41,5. Вряд-ли успеем.


Он с невидимым для юзеров модераторским разделом считает.

Так было когда 3 000 000 ждали:



xfury said:


> Ну с модераторскими темами уже давно 3 ляма





Ysh said:


> А нам-то не видать....
> Сейчас еще 4 400 остаютсяopcorn:
> Похоже, четко к Первомаю сдадим план.





SAE United said:


> Почти 800 скрытых тем у модеров  У итальянцев таких тем меньше 30





msasha_65 said:


> На 99.9% это те темы, которые были по тем или иным причинам удалены из основных разделов.
> Т.е., это наша мусорная корзина. По типу той, что у каждого из нас есть на рабочем столе компьютера.
> Т.е., это в чистом виде флуд...


----------



## Ysh

Да это так, предварительный праздник. Основной - тот, что всем виден. Ждем его.


----------



## @rtem

Поволжье совсем недавно 800 000 постов было


----------



## cordias

anrie.molino said:


> В Краснодаре обсуждать и нечего.


При этом, в Краснодаре нельзя и 50 метров пройти не наткнувшись на какую нибудь стройку.


----------



## Nekstyle

На форуме скоро будут две круглые даты


----------



## Ysh

5 миллионов-то отмечаем, или нет еще?)


----------



## alley cat

> *Российский форум (698 Viewing)*
> 
> Russia | Строительные » Москва, МДЦ Москва-Сити, Екатеринбург | Фотосекции » Главная, Небоскрёбы
> 
> AГЛOMEPAЦИЯ ЗЛATOУCT-MИACC |...
> by vedmed1969
> 
> Today 04:41 PM Go to last post
> 
> 9,692	*4,996,130*


К середине зимы я думаю.


----------



## @rtem

Без Кани сдулся форум...


----------



## anrie.molino

cordias, строек много но высотных доминант среди них нет поэтому и обсуждений мало.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*Все этапы большого пути*

*
100 000 - 03.12.2007
150 000 - 08.05.2008
200 000 - 25.12.2008
250 000 - 16.03.2009
300 000 - 21.05.2009
400 000 - 29.09.2009
500 000 - 09.01.2010
600 000 - 12.04.2010
700 000 - 11.07.2010
750 000 - 26.08.2010
800 000 - 11.10.2010
900 000 - 23.12.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 100 000 - 04.06.2011
1 200 000 - 18.08.2011
1 300 000 - 20.10.2011
1 400 000 - 17.12.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
1 600 000 - 08.04.2012
1 700 000 - 04.06.2012
1 800 000 - 05.08.2012
1 900 000 - 09.10.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 100 000 - 29.01.2013
2 200 000 - 26.03.2013
2 300 000 - 14.05.2013
2 400 000 - 01.07.2013
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
2 600 000 - 16.10.2013
2 700 000 - 08.12.2013
2 800 000 - 31.01.2014
2 900 000 - 17.03.2014
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 100 000 - 17.06.2014
3 200 000 - 03.08.2014
3 300 000 - 18.09.2014
3 400 000 - 03.11.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014*
*3 600 000 - 30.01.2015
3 700 000 - 13.03.2015
3 800 000 - 29.04.2015
3 900 000 - 14.06.2015
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015*
*4 100 000 - 11.09.2015
4 200 000 - 02.11.2015
4 300 000 - 21.12.2015
4 400 000 - 10.02.2016*
*4 500 000 - 01.04.2016*
*4 600 000 - 23.05.2016
4 700 000 - 16.07.2016
4 800 000 - 11.09.2016
4 900 000 - 09.11.2016
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017*


----------



## isnerful




----------



## Ysh

Ура!!:banana::apple:


----------



## Ysh

Вангую 10 000 000 к 2020 году.


----------



## [email protected]

Ysh said:


> Вангую 10 000 000 к 2020 году.


Это ты Бублина и Канонирса стравить собрался?


----------



## krish12

[email protected] said:


> Это ты Бублина и Канонирса стравить собрался?


главное не скрещивать


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> Вангую 10 000 000 к 2020 году.


К 2025. 

В год по 700 тыс, где-то набираем. :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

@rtem said:


> Без Кани сдулся форум...


Это тот случай, когда явно меньше - да лучше!


----------



## Federation2014

krish12 said:


> главное не скрещивать


Ну как сказать...Иногда получаются интересные варианты...Например, если скрестить зайца с белкой...


----------



## Askario

@rtem said:


> Без Кани сдулся форум...


----------



## Federation2014

isnerful said:


>


И тред зачетный)) Ну хоть не "глазами понаехавших"))


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> У Добера 100 000:cheers:
> 
> Вот-вот обгонит PRIMEVAL и войдет в топ-12 форума.


 Кани vs Доба. et:

А ведь Кани, после бана догоняет Добу. :nuts:

Сейчас:



> Dober_86 (100172)
> kanonirsss (99277)


Месяц назад:



> Dober_86 (95722)
> kanonirsss (91507)


----------



## **RS**

Краснодарская статистика на 90% обеспечена темой моста через Керченский пролив.


----------



## Shwed

50-60%


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> ^^
> Ровно десять разделов-тысячников за апрель, причем Казань, Владивосток и Екат еле втиснулись)


Наша тролльчатинка просто в спячку ушла, так что на сей раз без мельдония все честно, "чистый" результат.


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> ^^
> Ровно десять разделов-тысячников за апрель, причем Казань, Владивосток и Екат еле втиснулись)
> 
> Барнаул, "астанавитесь"! а третий внезапно Краснодар.


^^ Слабовато. hno:

А вот одному форумчанину не слабо 95 000 постов, да ещё с фотографиями в одной теме, за три года написать :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752053&page=4784


----------



## Dober_86

За почти полные пять дней мая во владивостокской секции 90 постов написано. Дно, ау)


----------



## NickNN

**RS** said:


> Краснодарская статистика на 90% обеспечена темой моста через Керченский пролив.


Первый апрельский пост в теме моста имеет номер 15,925
Первый майский пост имеет номер 17,175
Соответственно, 1,250 от 1,918 краснодарских это 65%. Тоже немало.
668 - реальная активность Краснодара.


----------



## **RS**

Так еще ведь есть две сопряженные темы - флуд любителей моста и правовые проблемы. Там тоже немало пишут


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Dober_86 said:


> За почти полные пять дней мая во владивостокской секции 90 постов написано. Дно, ау)


Отдыхают люди на праздниках, чО шумишь


----------



## Dober_86

И правильно. =) И не только на праздниках. Я вот тоже постепенно перехожу в читающий режим.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

Я уже года 4-5 в режиме "читателя"


----------



## Dakarbeige

Интересно, какая ветка быстрее станет стотысячной Пермь или Краснодар? По подсчетам и там, и там сотку будут где-то к концу июня пересекать.

Краснодару надо больше, 1500 vs. 700, но учитывая скорость, всё-таки они наверное.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> И правильно. =) И не только на праздниках. Я вот тоже постепенно перехожу в читающий режим.


Если это читающий режим, то боюсь представить, что тогда у тебя не читающий.


----------



## gorkill

Dakarbeige said:


> Интересно, какая ветка быстрее станет стотысячной Пермь или Краснодар? По подсчетам и там, и там сотку будут где-то к концу июня пересекать.
> 
> Краснодару надо больше, 1500 vs. 700, но учитывая скорость, всё-таки они наверное.


Пермь только к концу июля наберет сотку.


----------



## Ysh

skyscrapercity перевалил за соточку миллионов постов:discoduck:


1,040,467, Posts: 100,015,446, Members: 976,117


----------



## isnerful

*Май*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## John_Q

Почему бы не упорядочивать города по данному месяцу, а не общему количеству сообщений . Сейчас есть разделы которые были созданы относительно недавно, но они активнее в прошедшем месяце обсуждались нежели те старички которые давно это количество написали. Ярославль который создали вот совсем недавно и он на 30 месте пишет больше чем Омск с 15 места.


----------



## [email protected]

Чет Казань совсем провалилась по количеству сообщений hno:


----------



## Dober_86

Мы еще больше провалились, в апреле до тысячи догребли, а ныне что... Хотя вроде фото и обсуждения шли активно. Но тихий ужас - это Омск.


----------



## bus driver

Да уж, миллионный Омск угнетает.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> skyscrapercity перевалил за соточку миллионов постов:discoduck:
> 
> 
> 1,040,467, Posts: 100,015,446, Members: 976,117


9% накатали поляки только у себя.


----------



## konstantin.sav83

А во сколько будет рейтинг по городам?


----------



## isnerful

konstantin.sav83 said:


> А во сколько будет рейтинг по городам?


В выходные всегда вечером.


----------



## Federation2014

Да ничего страшного, мы особо никуда и не торопимся


----------



## konstantin.sav83

^^ любопытство просто раздирает


----------



## Federation2014

Потомимся в сладостном ожидании(с)


----------



## isnerful

Время по Барнаулу.
В июне зафиксировано два юбилея (сто и двести тыс.) плюс три рокировки.


----------



## [email protected]

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.
> В июне зафиксировано два юбилея (сто и двести тыс.) плюс три рокировки.


Казань затащила 200 000 +, Катя в августе пересечет отметку 250 000, Краснодар strong, Барнаул, астанавись!


----------



## Federation2014

Они генераторы контента


----------



## surovy_mag

А что с Омском-то случилось?


----------



## vegorv

surovy_mag said:


> А что с Омском-то случилось?


ах вот,кто Барнаулу кассу делает


----------



## Ufimets

isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.


Странно, что ваш Барнаул на 2 месте по приросту. Наверное, у вас несколько людей в ветке любят пообщаться


----------



## Dober_86

glad said:


> А Владик уже полгода "сдувается".А может и больше. Саммит закончился,несколько лет ещё была активность и всё...


Здесь поясню, по теме. Делать вывод о том, кто сдувается и где какая активность сугубо по числу постов в месяц, это тоже палка о двух концах. 

Можно делать "длиннопосты", упаковывая несколько строек, несколько новостей в один пост, примеры:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140840731&postcount=6021

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140862183&postcount=2269

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140656630&postcount=2806

А можно одну небольшую новость вытянуть в несколько постов: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140890070&postcount=3254

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140890115&postcount=3255

...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140739894&postcount=825

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140739940&postcount=826

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140739982&postcount=827


И где информативнее, ещё вопрос. 3 поста-примера выше или 5 ниже.


----------



## raisonnable

А ещё как-то подумал, откуда у *glad *'а столько постов. Секрет раскрыт


----------



## Teamsky

Хабаровск радует, да


----------



## glad

raisonnable said:


> А ещё как-то подумал, откуда у *glad *'а столько постов. Секрет раскрыт


Секрет совсем в другом.


----------



## glad

Dober_86 said:


> Здесь поясню, по теме. Делать вывод о том, кто сдувается и где какая активность сугубо по числу постов в месяц, это тоже палка о двух концах.
> 
> Можно делать "длиннопосты", упаковывая несколько строек, несколько новостей в один пост, примеры:
> 
> И где информативнее, ещё вопрос. 3 поста-примера выше или 5 ниже.


Аргументы не объективны.Я всегда был против больших постов с текстом и кучей фотографий,по 10-15-100 и более снимков.Такие много весят,тяжело смотреть с маленького экрана и просто устаёшь сразу в одном посту столько.


----------



## konstantin.sav83

Интересно бы, если по такому принципу мировой рейтинг выставлялся)


----------



## AlexP

surovy_mag said:


> А что с Омском-то случилось?


Флудеров выгнали наконец-то )


----------



## surovy_mag

AlexP said:


> Флудеров выгнали наконец-то )


как-то жёстко получилось hno:


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 на 2016.04.02 на 2016.06.30 на 2016.10.01
на 2017.01.01 на 2017.04.01

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 7:00 МСК 03.07.2017*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. Поскольку статистика по Севастополю и Крыму уже внедрена в общий "большой" перечень, то решил себе работу уменьшить и в "инкубатор" её не включать.

Представлено 38 регионов России и около 40 межрегиональных тем. Итого 218 тем и 55942 ответа (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 1 тему и 1149 ответов. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]

1	Калининград и область		3107/24	75/0
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2563/9	39/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	1872/11	79/0
4	Тула и Тульская область		1517/11	3/0
5	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1411/7	67/1
6	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1315/6	3/0
7	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1251/5	55/0
8	Иваново и Ивановская область	1214/5	1/0
9	Рязань и Рязанская область	1189/3	180/0
10	Вологда и Вологодская область	1146/10	34/0
11	Липецк и Липецкая область	1140/4	21/0
12	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1013/7	93/0
13	Томск и Томская область		928/3	29/0
14	Якутск и Республика Якутия	720/5	8/0
15	Магадан и Магаданская область	718/3	2/0
16	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	709/3	4/0
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	693/4	24/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	635/8	0/0
19	Владимир и Владимирская область	566/5	11/0
20	Псков и Псковская область	566/5	5/0

Как и в прошлом квартале, затишье. Активны рязанские темы и на этом по "Инкубатору" вроде бы всё. Вместо Крыма в двадцатке оказался Владимир. Шутить по поводу изменения порядковых номеров в списке даже не хочется, особенно когда это происходит со скоростью одного поста в две недели.

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## Dober_86

glad said:


> Аргументы не объективны.Я всегда был против больших постов с текстом и кучей фотографий,по 10-15-100 и более снимков.Такие много весят,тяжело смотреть с маленького экрана и просто устаёшь сразу в одном посту столько.


У каждого свой стиль написания постов, тебе удобно так писать - ноу праблем.  . Главное, чтобы информативно. Я немного не о том говорил, а показал иллюстративно, что *не только количеством постов* измеряется полезность и насыщенность контентом той или иной секции.


----------



## flatron

raisonnable said:


> А ещё как-то подумал, откуда у *glad *'а столько постов. Секрет раскрыт


такое уныние у него в каждом посте)) Хочется встретиться лично и отобрать фотик! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## glad

flatron said:


> такое уныние у него в каждом посте)) Хочется встретиться лично и отобрать фотик! :lol::lol::lol:


Попробуй.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

54 тыс постов :nuts::nuts:


----------



## glad

Zlat Palonsky said:


> ^^
> 
> 54 тыс постов :nuts::nuts:


В среднем 16 постов в день.Не так много.


----------



## Zaz965

Омич;92123106 said:


> Сумашедшие поляки наверное живут на этом форуме


----------



## tolya

Dober_86 said:


> У каждого свой стиль написания постов, тебе удобно так писать - ноу праблем.  . Главное, чтобы информативно. Я немного не о том говорил, а показал иллюстративно, что *не только количеством постов* измеряется полезность и насыщенность контентом той или иной секции.


Слишком много фото в посте - затруднение пользования форумом. Тем более щас многие смотрят на мобильном инете не очень быстром, и прокручивать на мобильных девайсах неудобно. Это хорошо бы и в правилах прописать.


----------



## Dober_86

> Слишком много фото в посте - затруднение пользования форумом.


До 10 фото в пост включительно, на мой взгляд, оптимальный предел. Больше - уже перебор.



> Тем более щас многие смотрят на мобильном инете не очень быстром


Печаль-беда у вас в Новосибе с инетом что ли. Меня скорее мыкает долго скроллить, а не тот факт, что много фоток мол плохо загружаются. Обычно моб. инет летает.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> До 10 фото в пост включительно, на мой взгляд, оптимальный предел. Больше - уже перебор.


На мой взгляд, 4-5 фоток в посте оптимально.


Dober_86 said:


> Печаль-беда у вас в Новосибе с инетом что ли. Меня скорее мыкает долго скроллить, а не тот факт, что много фоток мол плохо загружаются. Обычно моб. инет летает.


Нормально все, у меня 4G от Билайна нормально все грузит, не жалуюсь. Ну исключая какие-то массовые мероприятия с толпами народа, где связь вообще может лечь. Возможно, у Эмби просто еще 3G.:dunno: А так-то все уверенно идет к тому, что скоро LTE будет уже быстрее стандартной домашней выделенки на 100Мб/с. А потом и жэпоновский гигабит переплюнет.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

^^

Друзья, хватит завидовать, главное - мы увидели контент. 

Такая технология, действительно, позволяет проще смотреть фотографии, не ожидая слишком долгой загрузки множества фотографий в 1 посте


----------



## Federation2014

А в чем зависть-то?:dunno: Я всего лишь ответил Доберу на его пост, что лучше 4-5 фоток в одном посте, а не 10. Сугубо имхо, разумеется. И не из-за загрузки, а из-за скроллинга страницы, состоящей из фотопостов, да.


----------



## tolya

Dober_86 said:


> До 10 фото в пост включительно, на мой взгляд, оптимальный предел. Больше - уже перебор.
> 
> 
> Печаль-беда у вас в Новосибе с инетом что ли. Меня скорее мыкает долго скроллить, а не тот факт, что много фоток мол плохо загружаются. Обычно моб. инет летает.


В Новосибе мы пока на диалапе сидим. Зато метро есть, в отличие от приозерных деревенек, ворующих китайский вайфай.


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Federation2014 said:


> А в чем зависть-то?:dunno: Я всего лишь ответил Доберу на его пост, что лучше 4-5 фоток в одном посте, а не 10. Сугубо имхо, разумеется. И не из-за загрузки, а из-за скроллинга страницы, состоящей из фотопостов, да.


Я тоже Доберу ответил, потому что 10 фото в 1 посте - точно тумач


----------



## gorkill

Пермь-100 000 домучили.


----------



## isnerful

*Июль*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Federation2014

Как все тухло-то в Новосибе Может, поднять там идею взрыва гексогеном памятника Ленину?:? Шучу, не переживайте


----------



## alley cat

В Екате в июле какой-то прорыв, обычно на 400 постов меньше пишем.

Москва куда каждый месяц столько тем наращивает. К октябрю такими темпами 1000 тем в Московском форуме будет.


----------



## Federation2014

Москва - порт аж 5 морей. Ей все можно.


----------



## uralural

Все города Волго-Камского бассейна - порта пяти морей...
Минутка занудства

Пермь кое-как доковыляла до 100к. Раньше писали и общались больше, но у нас несколько юзеров фактически ушло. Я, можно сказать, перешел в режим чтения, и по сути вся ветка держится только на одном участнике gorkill...


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 100 000 - 24.03.2017
5 200 000 - 02.06.2017
5 300 000 - 13.08.2017*


----------



## Askario

Замедляемся.


----------



## Krosh

^^
*Askario*, можешь ли сделать небольшой тюнинг картинки исключительно с целью потешить моё любопытство?
Интересуют эти же данные, но с линией тренда, вычисленной по данным до 01.02.2014. Или на интервале с 2011 года. Естественно, тренд как и нынешний, до конца шкалы.


----------



## Askario

Не вопрос)


Вот исходник для всех желающих.


----------



## alley cat

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики*
> 
> *Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*
> 
> *
> 000 001 - ??.??.200?
> 500 000 - 09.01.2010
> 1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
> 1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
> 2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
> 2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
> 3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
> 3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
> 4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
> 4 500 000 - 01.04.2016
> 5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
> 5 100 000 - 24.03.2017
> 5 200 000 - 02.06.2017
> 5 300 000 - 13.08.2017*


К Новому году наберём *5 500 000*


----------



## gorkill

Если только к старому Новому году.


----------



## msasha_65

Осень ожидается весёлая. Может, и раньше наберём...


----------



## gorkill

msasha_65 said:


> Осень ожидается весёлая.


Заинтриговал :nuts:


----------



## Zaz965

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065863&page=18


----------



## Izus67

Сегодня получил 50 лайков от Заза (причём некоторые, за посты аж от 2010 года). И это не предел, т.к. он/она продолжает их ставить...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

^^
Я на днях 150 с чём-то получил за одну ночь.

Zaz965, would you please disclose now some info on Posts Excrement?


----------



## **RS**

И я по 500 за ночь получал


----------



## KC75

КМК-это своеобразный сарказм..Видимо столь нетривиальным образом имярек стебётся над иллюзорностью и пермаментностью системы лайков.


----------



## Krosh

KC75 said:


> КМК-это своеобразный сарказм..Видимо столь нетривиальным образом имярек стебётся над иллюзорностью и пермаментностью системы лайков.


Или просто это такой способ отметить, какой пост прочитан, а какой - нет. 
Почему-то традиционное запоминание движком форума последнего прочитанного поста не работает при перерывах больше нескольких дней и для редко посещаемых веток нахождение последней прочитанной точки становится небыстрым. Особенно когда уже не помнишь даже примерной даты, когда там был.


----------



## KC75

Нет предела совершенству..


----------



## vegorv

угадайте,в какой ветке


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 459 (74 members and 385 guests)


----------



## **RS**

^^Это несложно 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091763&page=1190


----------



## KC75

К вечеру,КМК, будет абсолютный рекорд. Народ голосует..


----------



## KC75

Уже восьмая сотня по Мосту..Сложно даже представить,что будет на Фарватере,если уже сейчас все камеры виснут..


----------



## vegorv

нда,+200


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 672 (108 members and 564 guests)


из 1145 просматривающих Российский форум


----------



## KC75

Голосовалкауже 800


----------



## isnerful

*Август*

Время по Барнаулу. Перенесли тему про мост из Краснодара в Крым.


----------



## **RS**

Ошибка в цифрах суточного прироста сообщений по Крыму. Без переноса моста у нас было более 1400 сообщений, так что прирост скорее 47, а не 7 постов в сутки


----------



## Dober_86

Херасе в ветке про Керченский мост нафлудили. 27 тыс сообщенй что ли. 0_о

З.Ы. Омск по-прежнему днище. Что такое... 1.1 млн жителей и такая пассивность.


----------



## **RS**

27 тысяч, да, но в собственно теме моста только 25, остальные посты - в двух сопутствующих темах (флуд и правовые проблемы).


----------



## **RS**

Сегодня крымская секция обошла Киров по числу постов, на неделе падёт Красноярск. К концу года будем штурмовать Омск/Самару/Саратов


----------



## alley cat

alley cat said:


> ^^ Слабовато. hno:
> 
> А вот одному форумчанину не слабо 95 000 постов, да ещё с фотографиями в одной теме, за три года написать :nuts:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752053&page=4784


Эта форумчанка, первый юзер на форуме который написал более 200 сообщений (*203,157*).

*112, 850* сообщений на сегодня в одной теме. :nuts:


----------



## Krosh

**RS** said:


> К концу года будем штурмовать Омск/Самару/Саратов


А когда вообще всех победите, что делать будете?
Хотя что это я, ещё ведь польский раздел есть!
:cheers:


----------



## **RS**

Польша не может в космос тоже не устоит перед нами. Пусть не обольщается


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 
на 2017.01.01 на 2017.04.01 на 2017.07.03

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 17:45 МСК 30.10.2017*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. 

Представлено 38 регионов России и около 40 межрегиональных тем. Новичков нет. Итого 222 темы и 57789 ответов (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 4 темы и 1847 ответов (из них половина тех и других - в межрегиональных темах). Больше, чем квартал назад, но всё равно немного.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]

1	Калининград и область		3182/24	75/0
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2610/9	47/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	1943/12	71/1
4	Тула и Тульская область		1524/11	7/0
5	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1441/7	30/0
6	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1324/5	73/0
7	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1315/6	0/0
8	Рязань и Рязанская область	1282/3	93/0
9	Вологда и Вологодская область	1246/10	100/0
10	Иваново и Ивановская область	1218/5	4/0
11	Липецк и Липецкая область	1176/4	36/0
12	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1166/7	153/0
13	Томск и Томская область		988/3	60/0
14	Магадан и Магаданская область	777/3	59/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	729/5	9/0
16	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	714/3	5/0
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	697/4	4/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	636/8	1/0
19	Владимир и Владимирская область	566/5	0/0
20	Псков и Псковская область	566/5	0/0

Как и в прошлом квартале, затишье. Рязань, Вологда и Ингушетия растут по одному сообщению в день или чуть выше. В эпической битве за 19 место рейтинга опять пауза. Снизу приближается Бурятия, где в этом квартале было некоторое оживление.

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## isnerful

*Сентябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## **RS**

Омск показывает пример стабильности: в августе 148 постов, в сентябре 148 постов...
Барнаул пора переименовывать во Флудаул


----------



## Dober_86

**RS** said:


> Барнаул пора переименовывать во Флудаул


Особенно подобные ветки умиляют: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981830&page=7

Даю установку, Барнаулу нужны ветки "Что я съел на завтрак", "Мой компьютер: скриншоты и фотографии", "Айфон в Барнауле", "Стриптизёрши Барнаула", "Барнаул и море", "Барнаул: что нам делать с прогрессом".


----------



## Ysh

ну и что. в чайной тоже тема про животных есть.


----------



## konstantin.sav83

А что нужно сделать определенному региону, чтобы у него появилась своя отдельная ветка?


----------



## **RS**

Показать высокий уровень активности по профильным урбанистическим темам.


----------



## Dober_86

Приморский раздел форума совсем скукоживается.


например, 
апрель 2016 - 1423 поста 
июнь 2016 - 1645 
июль 2016 - 1440 
август - 1380
сентябрь 2016 - 1776

апрель 2017 - 1002 
июнь 2017 - 914
июль 2017 - 967
август - 1274
сентябрь - 922

Т.е. если всего лишь год назад месяц в среднем полторы тыс набирал, теперь уже и до тысячи не дотягивается. Такими темпами и 500 в месяц не за горами.


----------



## krish12

Походу ты филонить начал


----------



## Krosh

Dober_86 said:


> Приморский раздел форума совсем скукоживается.


Это относится почти ко всему российскому разделу.
Есть, конечно и исключения. Сейчас активны Москва, Питер, ещё пара-тройка регионов. Но по остальным наблюдаю спад активности на периоде в примерно три года. 
Если посмотреть на годовую статистику, которую я тут приводил, то по приростам сообщений российский раздел был стабильно на третьем месте после поляков и бразильцев. Но после 2014 года в этот рост очень большой вклад давали темы из "Чайной", особенно ТСР и Крымнаш. А по профильным темам - не так активны. Хотя это в разной степени и к другим странам относится.


----------



## Dober_86

krish12 said:


> Походу ты филонить начал


Не то. Пару активных писак побанили неск. месяцев назад... Плюс, многие кто в прежние годы был активен, свернул постинг до минимума, а кто-то вообще ушёл с концами.



Krosh said:


> Но после 2014 года в этот рост очень большой вклад давали темы из "Чайной", особенно ТСР и Крымнаш. А по профильным темам - не так активны


Чайную можно было бы вообще закрыть. Невелика потеря. Сидят многие только там безвылазно, а по делу написать, по стройкам, экономической тематике - пшик.


----------



## alley cat

> Чайную можно было бы вообще закрыть. Невелика потеря. Сидят многие только там безвылазно, а по делу написать, по стройкам, экономической тематике - пшик.


Не надо закрывать.  

Я в SSC, четыре разных форума вижу:

Строительный местный Екат и Че.

Российский, фотки, городские проблемы, остальные регионы.

Чайная

Международка. 

Можно тусоваться в одном из них, в остальные и не заходить, а можно и во всех сразу тем интересен наш форум, тот кто это понимает тот отсюда не валит.

Сваливают в основном те кто безвылазно обитает в своих местечковых разделах.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 100 000 - 24.03.2017
5 200 000 - 02.06.2017
5 300 000 - 13.08.2017
5 400 000 - 22.10.2017*


----------



## Zaz965

:grass:


Code:


place username                  posts
----- ------------------------- -------
1     Barragon                  85463
2     nazrey                    78129
3     Kampflamm                 73116
4     christos-greece           69504
5     hkskyline                 69387
6     C_F                       65158
7     tonyssa                   63277
8     Arpels                    62603
9     AltinD                    59803
10    CULWULLA                  54163
11    Taller, Better            53080
12    Xusein                    53029
13    -Corey-                   52937
14    GENIUS LOCI               50624
15    JohnnyMass                49792
16    Rekarte                   48165
17    napoleon                  48051
18    Turknology                47322
19    Ballota                   46142
20    Pavlvs                    43060
21    MuyPacense                42375
22    Jaru123                   42289
23    Imre                      41920
24    Bitxofo                   41638
25    huevietnam                40797
26    desertpunk                39759
27    Le Clerk                  38952
28    Daniel_Portugal           38749
29    Srdjan Adamovic           38748
30    rizalhakim                37648
31    RJ-Travel                 37468
32    gruber                    37196
33    Chad                      37191
34    625                       37061
35    Federicoft                36523
36    Jonesy55                  36476
37    BUTEMBO21                 36084
38    hakz2007                  35814
39    AcesHigh                  35745
40    SebaFun                   35588
41    kiretoce                  35581
42    ZOHAR                     35226
43    romanito                  35148
44    Tillor87                  35095
45    coolink                   34822
46    Siberian                  34758
47    VelesHomais               34661
48    Nikkodemo                 34421
49    Piotr-Stettin             34038
50    wjfox                     33940
51    LMCA1990                  33873
52    FREKI                     33499
53    Eric Offereins            33366
54    Skymino                   33274
55    gothicform                33214
56    erbse                     33022
57    dricobel                  32294
58    habagatcentral1           32199
59    Lino                      32197
60    Mariscalito               32068
61    el palmesano              31866
62    Erebus555                 31793
63    Sky                       31751
64    mirza-sm                  31572
65    dinabaw                   31548
66    alserrod                  31390
67    Mo Rush                   31376
68    Sinjin P.                 31368
69    Fabian                    31193
70    Redalinho                 30749
71    Reflex                    30705
72    Gadiri                    30668
73    Cerrado                   30492
74    engineer.akash            30383
75    Singidunum                30229
76    Ap_Recife                 29898
77    Aug31                     29849
78    rilham2new                29783
79    xfury                     29574
80    Eleinad                   29513
81    Shezan                    29463
82    CHI3                      29305
82    ChrisZwolle               29305
84    I(L)WTC                   29080
85    Madeco                    28951
86    blue_man100               28723
87    HarryPham                 28242
88    Badajocense               28206
89    gorgoroth                 28130
90    Skyscrapercitizen         28029
91    hugodiekonig              27887
92    pedrodepinto              27714
93    Pesquisadorbsb            27669
94    behemot                   27278
95    1799                      27141
96    Verso                     27057
97    brisavoine                27041
98    zonc                      26587
99    glad                      26575
100   Matthias Offodile         26527
101   RRC                       26526
102   Thina                     26507
103   paradyto                  26453
104   RafflesCity               26428
105   Emanuel Paiva             26396
106   juan9463                  25865
107   DarkLite                  25650
108   daniel322                 25591
109   flatron                   25569
110   jrb                       25370
111   endar                     25197
112   Suncity                   25192
113   JohnFlint1985             25159
114   TohrAlkimista             24965
115   Marathaman                24709
116   Guajará                   24689
117   samba_man                 24317
118   Arq. Fabio                23989
119   Gatsby                    23886
120   Balam56                   23745
121   Sir.Kmilitus              23635
122   La Repuvlica              23590
123   Mascate                   23565
124   Arinze                    23542
125   alley cat                 23457
126   Dalla contea              23258
127   z0rg                      23172
128   J Block                   23163
129   markus1234                23148
130   Cumino                    23100
131   [url]www.sercan.de[/url]             23041
132   SO143                     23001
133   FlicK                     22985
134   Durbsboi                  22884
135   ChapinUrbano              22746
136   HOLABETO                  22743
137   Semper Fidelis            22668
138   regjeex                   22528
139   Askario                   22506
140   Coma White                22492
141   Rbs                       22469
142   xchekox                   22401
143   skytrax                   22292
144   ZZ-II                     22229
145   Boroda MCMXXCII           22189
146   El Angel                  22181
147   Indeleble                 22168
148   WG-85                     22165
149   AirPlaY                   22152
150   SYDNEY                    22142
151   pricemazda                22083
152   RonnieR                   22063
153   Mr.Underground            22039
154   isaidso                   21983
155   Kuvvaci                   21961
156   JoHaN 15                  21884
157   Fabius_                   21778
158   Yellow Fever              21711
159   nebunul                   21611
159   Blueleo                   21611
161   Cosmin                    21587
162   [BÉTON!BRUT!]             21526
163   aleko                     21493
164   Tiago Costa               21475
165   Kenny                     21431
166   BiagPal                   21372
167   Evrasia 99911             21342
168   CharlieP                  21314
169   PortoNuts                 21291
170   Rafis                     21280
171   Tony Sebo                 21176
172   Pawelski                  21164
173   Ysh                       21148
174   siamu maharaj             21115
175   Leeds No.1                21075
176   Marsupilami               21067
177   amigo32                   21051
178   EricoWilliams             20850
179   babystan03                20722
180   Pablito28                 20622
181   egypt69                   20574
182   CasaMor                   20559
183   Bad_Hafen                 20550
184   Dale                      20458
185   CrazySerb                 20440
186   vid                       20402
187   EPA001                    20385
188   Manila-X                  20270
189   P0ezhai                   20172
190   Rodalvesdepaula           20145
191   fred_mendonca             20127
192   amigoendf                 20123
193   TRAM_space                20120
194   [dx]                      20110
195   Occit                     20096
196   Jan Del Castillo          20027
197   skansen                   19931
198   chicagogeorge             19911
199   alentejolover             19883
200   dubaiflo                  19840
201   henry hill                19807
202   ZerOne                    19754
203   MasonicStage™             19743
204   VRS                       19740
205   Delmat                    19732
206   xAbd0o                    19716
207   gutooo                    19703
208   Pincio                    19693
209   LordMarshall              19691
210   brick84                   19531
211   Tubeman                   19496
212   Suburbanist               19485
213   brightside.               19262
213   Maipo Valley              19262
215   Octoman                   19244
216   Matthieu                  19199
217   ØlandDK                   19187
218   pmaciej7                  19124
219   Osmar Carioca             19107
220   eklips                    19074
221   NorthPole                 19067
222   Jaykar                    19065
223   Inkandrew9                19046
224   yudibali2008              19042
225   Verny                     18941
226   Libidito                  18922
227   Darek_W                   18914
228   dark_knight_detectve      18891
229   travelbug                 18807
230   Luki_SL                   18727
231   Motul                     18439
232   zoltan                    18422
233   railway stick             18417
234   Dimethyltryptamine        18411
235   Animo                     18378
236   giovannimi1976            18341
237   Medo                      18290
238   Valle de Olid             18288
239   Betocalo                  18237
240   kt                        18197
241   yuri                      18174
242   AdemA                     18095
243   william :D                18091
244   alonzo-ny                 18015
245   Butterfield               17998
246   shinzen                   17992
247   El_Greco                  17978
248   (fabrizio)                17931
249   R-O-D                     17930
250   Sarcastic Saracen         17904
251   TEBC                      17888
252   Tito                      17873
253   nomarandlee               17855
254   Rio atrato                17840
255   roi95                     17838
256   jb_nl                     17803
257   SkyBridge                 17783
258   mao rong                  17780
259   kuquito                   17779
260   437.001                   17765
261   Küsel                     17759
262   Momo1435                  17757
263   diehardbisdak             17742
264   KLoun                     17719
265   sebvill                   17707
266   PauloLescaut              17690
267   Vucko                     17670
268   shyaman                   17631
269   CARABAZA                  17587
270   Linguine                  17561
271   andysimo123               17521
272   mwg12a                    17482
273   ancov                     17469
274   ALGIROS                   17445
275   WawaY[625]                17358
276   xlchris                   17353
277   Ancient capital           17332
277   hugoslz                   17332
279   michael_siberia           17326
280   dysan1                    17306
281   MigCrafts                 17277
282   Adolf Warski              17276
283   Farol da Barra            17134
284   yahooeu                   17095
285   abdeka                    17018
286   Lombak                    17016
287   tj_brewed                 17003
288   -*Casa Saboya*-           17002
289   abesha                    16926
290   A l e x                   16883
291   Rocky031                  16876
292   vo.mvac                   16826
293   d1e9o11                   16815
294   ryan79                    16796
295   Intoxication              16748
296   PedroLacerda              16747
297   tacall                    16690
298   Nirvi                     16680
299   goschio                   16638
300   BR 364                    16630
301   DudyMako                  16622
302   Rondon                    16620
303   Lucio                     16613
304   Patryjota                 16608
305   Enzo                      16591
306   Super Tim                 16553
307   coth                      16520
308   Monkey                    16501
309   Nadir                     16492
310   Enhander                  16490
311   Krazy                     16455
312   Booze                     16398
313   Geborgenheit              16389
314   mopc                      16379
315   talkinghead               16363
316   Klugermann                16270
317   Håkønljzberg              16267
318   ricardito_pjc             16260
319   golov                     16192
320   thantoanthang             16190
321   D.2                       16182
322   Artibeus                  16118
323   Carbet                    16070
324   nicolasm                  16046
325   NicoBolso                 16040
326   Wey                       16027
327   Belcity                   16002
328   7t                        15972
329   Xabi                      15968
330   RobertoBarrich26          15937
331   kid2107                   15920
332   decapitated               15917
333   gregry                    15884
334   Stebbo                    15881
335   marcjeff03                15855
336   Imperfect Ending          15830
337   chipheob3                 15817
337   LAMPAŠ8                   15817
339   Danzig                    15814
340   WallyP                    15774
341   Dr. Dubai                 15773
342   eddyk                     15770
343   BoardLord                 15767
344   Fern                      15747
345   Viriatuus                 15733
346   Santa Maria, Bulacan      15706
347   mic of Orion              15678
348   Limeñito                  15675
349   Xico205                   15663
350   LUIXIVIADO                15662
351   Tbite                     15648
352   Calò                      15637
353   bacolodchamp              15636
354   [email protected]                15611
355   joga                      15572
356   texdago                   15551
357   italiano_pellicano        15549
358   Boscorelli                15547
359   Ifig                      15543
360   Poroto                    15491
360   skyperu34                 15491
362   pedro                     15477
363   Lili                      15441
364   18t8.1818                 15436
365   Cofe33                    15430
366   Iridio                    15419
367   Ahmad Rashid Ahmad        15417
368   Iluminat                  15380
369   1lh4m5                    15367
370   Napo                      15359
371   Lydon                     15357
372   grofBombelles             15344
373   ukiyo                     15320
374   Danfer21                  15291
375   George W. Bush            15271
376   cyberprince               15257
377   Panasky                   15232
378   enjoy                     15219
379   davaoeagle                15206
380   Adpg                      15166
381   patchay                   15149
382   le Reine                  15120
383   msasha_65                 15096
384   DarJoLe                   15086
385   SeeMacau                  15008
386   Dilaz89                   15000
387   Caruaruense               14952
388   tchelllo                  14950
389   Fraga                     14866
390   Marlon Flores             14863
391   dreaad                    14825
392   redstone                  14823
393   Toneo                     14821
394   ambient                   14806
395   Skybean                   14799
396   Urban Dave                14739
397   smussuw                   14717
398   demmat                    14658
399   xJamaax                   14640
400   Kappa21                   14609
401   WatcherZero               14587
402   Mordaunt-S                14568
403   Ortziribeltz              14555
404   èđđeůx                    14551
405   Yo Soy El Super-YO!       14524
405   Turnovec                  14524
407   Railfan                   14480
408   Þróndeimr                 14477
409   Cyril                     14442
410   musiccity                 14437
411   Oponopono                 14413
412   ivan_ri                   14373
412   provinciano               14373
414   Wezza                     14369
414   Bob_Omena                 14369
416   vittorio tauber           14342
417   SE9                       14323
418   Biosonic                  14308
419   MarcinK                   14259
420   Patativa do Agreste       14231
421   Alejandro Ortiz           14199
422   Inconfidente              14198
423   drie                      14197
424   rahul medan               14192
425   Harisson Souza            14173
426   espectro                  14159
427   Chris_ALOR                14144
428   Bear110                   14139
429   richter30                 14111
430   Diego San                 14109
431   Pavlemadrid               14106
432   Arul Murugan              14099
433   Galahad                   14059
434   Bachy Soletanche          14051
435   Kelsen                    14015
436   tayser                    14010
437   Tatito                    14008
438   Ricbit                    13990
439   mateq                     13985
440   3cr                       13944
441   sonofignatius             13930
442   Azmat                     13929
443   xzmattzx                  13925
444   AdnanPD                   13916
445   newrussian                13887
446   Vinicius                  13874
447   Ni3lS                     13869
448   Plaas                     13861
449   METROPOLITAN_ILOILO       13836
450   lady gaga                 13809
450   diz                       13809
452   miau                      13791
453   JaVPrO                    13773
454   3tmk                      13742
455   Astronauta                13729
456   AMS guy                   13727
457   bressa82                  13726
458   SFM6                      13717
459   alejoaoa                  13716
460   El_hereje                 13712
461   CARIOCAemSSA              13690
462   Benonie                   13676
463   MountMan                  13674
464   Newcastle Historian       13670
465   Hassoun                   13668
466   Sonic from Padova         13659
467   Zim Flyer                 13647
468   Camilo_Costa              13628
469   gorkill                   13588
470   Nightjar                  13580
471   manrush                   13552
472   x-type                    13539
473   xxxriainxxx               13485
474   Gherkin                   13483
475   Will_NE                   13478
476   Svartmetall               13456
477   Don Pacho                 13443
478   lffıs                     13437
479   Mosaic                    13425
480   Mr_Beat                   13407
480   Awayo                     13407
482   nsolak                    13403
483   Parlanchín                13382
484   Bruno BHZ                 13377
485   ww_lodz                   13359
486   Tomek 2008                13338
487   Dubai-Lover               13323
488   BringMe                   13321
489   GersonLDN                 13309
490   OscarSCL                  13297
490   Parisian Girl             13297
492   Alvaro0127                13288
493   evian                     13287
494   aghiles11                 13272
495   zeh                       13269
496   MMichaelN                 13267
497   NewTomorrow               13253
498   melv                      13229
499   Daortíz                   13191
500   Alejandro Lopez Ceja      13179
501   LanceDriver               13175
502   Civis Fede II             13155
503   golfiño                   13151
504   Emperor Diocletian        13142
505   eurico                    13140
506   Kirgam                    13125
507   IllyaDe                   13059
508   koko cusco                13055
509   Pobbie                    13039
510   MILIUX                    13033
511   huaiwei                   13015
512   AutoUnion                 12987
513   educarrhid                12982
514   vlada_Ilina_h2o           12954
515   Jan                       12950
516   Grande Manaus             12943
517   Lampiao2000               12941
518   Isaac Newell              12918
519   KWPB                      12909
520   potto                     12880
521   abrandao                  12875
522   ill tonkso                12858
523   Andres_RoCa               12856
524   Galandar                  12852
525   WhiteMagick               12801
526   crazyknightsfan           12798
526   BrunoVix                  12798
528   alama                     12784
529   CACHO DEL MONTE           12758
530   axxeloc79                 12752
530   Skyprince                 12752
532   mekanek                   12743
533   carl_vilches21            12734
534   RAMIROCORDOBES            12732
535   Quintana                  12729
536   bizzybonita               12722
537   Dante_54                  12719
538   Portvscalem               12680
539   mAiNsTrEaMhunter          12678
540   Hyper                     12667
541   Jesús E. Salgado          12659
542   PuertoPlata               12649
543   kevinb                    12646
544   Feleru*                   12613
545   Wo92                      12600
546   staff                     12596
547   el_barto                  12566
547   Boyledd                   12566
549   jsl_bxu1206               12565
550   Miguel_Arq                12561
551   Han Solo                  12543
552   Vitruvio                  12533
553   szehoong                  12524
554   il fenomeno               12424
555   PAPIYAKO                  12423
556   MrColombia                12401
557   Dimas89                   12399
558   KJBrissy                  12368
559   DonQui                    12366
560   tigidig14                 12355
561   Medoed                    12312
562   FK                        12279
563   CampoGrandense            12277
564   Yuri S Andrade            12268
565   diego-may                 12251
565   roy-ags                   12251
567   Romão                     12249
568   RedCoppa                  12245
569   edsg25                    12239
570   Fern~Fern*                12226
571   Pule                      12223
572   the runner                12202
572   bb78                      12202
574   mariocesare               12201
575   Mister79                  12190
576   D.D.                      12179
577   anhcanem8897              12173
578   Pablooox                  12158
579   haikiller11               12150
580   pedro1011                 12137
581   hermit                    12135
582   Astralis                  12132
583   zajf                      12106
584   isakres                   12094
585   [Prinny Man]              12088
586   Leo10Rio                  12072
587   DennisRodman817           12069
588   Homero6                   12060
589   Har                       12058
590   India101                  12044
591   masteryoda                12041
592   ikops                     12033
593   RawLee                    12019
594   neuromancer               12016
595   Sivar74                   12001
596   kharlam                   12000
597   Wolf2009                  11996
598   Liberty City              11966
599   letrung                   11955
600   Raine                     11951
601   Dziki REX                 11948
602   rojecco                   11930
603   AndrewC                   11929
604   Nacho_7                   11902
605   Opera Star                11897
606   PedroGabriel              11879
607   Alex Roney                11871
608   hella good                11853
609   Rey_Arturo                11848
609   alitezar                  11848
611   Rago                      11843
612   Yongo                     11802
612   Marcio4Ever               11802
614   System_Halted             11801
615   Barriga-Verde             11787
616   Pelha                     11785
617   Cauê                      11775
618   Nexxd                     11774
619   Accura4Matalan            11765
620   Brko                      11696
621   alex81                    11692
622   orinoco_man               11686
623   jalonline                 11682
624   JloKyM                    11679
625   mmjp                      11672
626   Stefan88                  11663
627   Alexpilsen                11660
628   Sanj                      11657
629   roccocancun               11629
630   Sr.Horn                   11626
631   w3deco                    11602
632   spacewagon1               11591
632   Luigini                   11591
634   cuartango                 11586
635   Playmaker                 11576
636   b4mmy                     11573
637   enrique-gdl               11565
638   mecanico242               11560
639   Joya                      11557
640   surovy_mag                11556
641   Guaro15                   11514
642   ВОДА                      11498
643   feltip                    11490
644   paulmat                   11488
645   s.yogendra                11471
646   KAZAN RESIDENT            11470
647   Chilenofuturista          11467
648   Slartibartfas             11465
649   DieQro                    11458
650   LeitoStafe                11440
651   soloveich                 11426
652   Naijaborn                 11395
653   Izo                       11387
654   Vilarrubla                11384
655   El Mariachi               11383
656   mikeleg                   11336
657   _Hawk_                    11327
658   Luís Raposo Alves         11324
659   Mr.Bennish                11317
660   yarsknet                  11316
661   Nort                      11315
662   Jaguar                    11314
663   HARTride 2012             11307
664   Bauer-Ewald               11276
665   dnh310                    11275
666   Guaro!                    11269
667   Veejay_                   11245
668   Beny!                     11240
669   Topaas                    11233
670   RENALD                    11227
671   El Bajopontino            11203
672   FelixMadero               11200
673   fabrik                    11187
674   KB                        11185
675   forever                   11168
676   TYW                       11161
677   filosss                   11139
678   ubodna pila               11127
679   Valter                    11123
680   Konstruktor               11122
681   Abhishek901               11118
682   Menandro                  11114
683   bitoy                     11111
684   Giorgio                   11096
685   Qwert                     11089
686   Minato ku                 11071
686   delfin_pl                 11071
688   malec                     11041
688   JIMR-13                   11041
690   Marcanadian               11028
691   mark40                    10995
692   Euromast                  10994
693   JAKUB POLEWSKI            10990
693   CesarGuayaco              10990
695   Gareth                    10977
696   NothingBetterToDo         10976
697   **RS**                    10970
698   dEmian                    10959
699   belfastuniguy             10930
700   W!CKED                    10927
701   milquetoast               10913
701   Paul D                    10913
703   adritt                    10911
704   Pty000                    10903
705   SleMarKen                 10896
706   lipe_andreense            10890
707   gantengscool              10873
708   LordCarnal                10861
709   IgoryokOmsk               10859
710   oogabooga                 10855
711   Rcrd                      10853
712   Falcon83                  10842
712   @rtem                     10842
714   Rutenio                   10839
715   city_thing                10828
716   nikolas1                  10824
717   JayT                      10795
718   New York Morning          10788
719   woodhousen                10779
720   Qtya                      10761
721   Calvin_                   10758
722   tq                        10757
722   Ampsicora                 10757
724   BG_PATRIOT                10745
725   jacca                     10728
726   chinatown                 10712
727   jonathan arrieta          10709
728   zoroethgenre_003          10705
729   StevenW                   10700
730   Herrmando                 10695
731   Home Hug                  10692
732   Roverach                  10671
733   Capzilla                  10670
734   Bond James Bond           10666
735   Ωρτimuş                   10664
736   voul                      10661
737   ajithv                    10658
738   nixy                      10657
739   boondham                  10652
740   Manuel-Cantabria          10648
741   Пятница                   10642
742   flange                    10637
742   .Kr'st_fer.               10637
744   ZaHiRnYa???               10636
745   MARACUCHisimo             10634
746   Mefistófeles mty          10631
747   rudital                   10625
748   DonKristoffo              10621
749   bhargavsura               10618
750   ƒƒ                        10612
751   Minhchauphuongdong        10608
752   ps-man                    10605
753   Telfordboy                10598
754   TalB                      10589
755   ♣628.finst                10581
756   AnnubiX                   10580
757   Bolsilludo                10579
758   AceN                      10576
759   Rumors                    10559
760   Energy2003                10557
761   el_bartez                 10549
762   dirdam                    10545
763   WalkTheWorld              10542
764   wiggleyleeds              10538
765   jrg85                     10537
766   paolo60                   10529
767   amxtopgun                 10526
768   Messi                     10525
769   _00_deathscar             10518
770   JDRS                      10491
771   interventor               10471
772   DKNY81                    10467
773   igor                      10465
774   chihuaslife33             10459
775   Ivanski                   10445
776   nicalone19                10444
777   AQPCITY                   10436
778   Erni79                    10431
779   Manu84                    10425
780   ncon                      10408
781   jmancuso                  10406
782   dexter2                   10392
783   mjbu                      10387
784   schmidt                   10381
785   Salvo84                   10377
786   EMH                       10371
787   BiShOnEn                  10366
788   Sentinel                  10364
789   Valencia01                10359
790   krzamak                   10353
791   aiglebleu                 10352
791   Jasonhouse                10352
793   Shafick                   10351
794   Eddard Stark              10343
795   boy muscovado             10333
796   PLH                       10326
797   samsonyuen                10322
798   damarsinyo                10311
799   spongeg                   10309
799   BAP DOM                   10309
801   yoshef                    10304
802   Darkboy91                 10303
802   Blue_Sky                  10303
804   Petr                      10301
805   IndiansUnite              10289
806   cphdude                   10287
806   joshsam                   10287
808   Waldenstrom               10278
809   Rebax                     10275
810   Manuel                    10273
811   Filipe_Golias             10261
812   Alfredo Cantello          10260
813   Hotu Matua                10256
814   tool2106                  10245
815   tobby_dic                 10241
816   SpicyMcHaggis             10218
817   BartBart                  10212
818   Geocarlos                 10206
818   Pé Vermelho               10206
820   D.A                       10187
821   K-Lex                     10174
822   Mercato                   10166
823   19przemek91               10164
824   Noostairz                 10155
825   hungar                    10154
825   Comdot                    10154
827   Apteryx                   10149
827   rpc08                     10149
829   Victor90                  10134
830   Atl_Col                   10133
830   Gui_Poa                   10133
832   silvinho_j                10132
833   Kelli                     10123
833   janex_wwa                 10123
833   Manaus.ASB                10123
836   K-Bien                    10108
836   Vencedoresdesierto        10108
836   sudheeshnairs             10108
839   SA BOY                    10075
840   Edgar8a                   10057
841   HGP                       10053
842   weird                     10051
843   Schroedinger's Cat        10046
844   Rigo                      10040
845   eusebius                  10038
846   deranged                  10037
847   ddcraper                  10036
848   rdj                       10026
848   Xvr                       10026
850   Blazar                    10014
851   Tamarindo Cobra           10013
852   gonzalo_max18             10008
853   Fernando_Brasil           10005
854   Arrrgh                    10001
855   eonynx                    10000
856   icy                       9995
857   big-dog                   9991
858   RolexAL                   9989
859   salto_angel               9988
860   Rodrigo_BSB               9980
861   [email protected]              9977
862   beaver-hero               9976
863   ENJINEER                  9973
864   cellete                   9968
865   RØBB                      9956
866   Phobos                    9953
867   Istanbullu                9952
868   Black_Diamond             9947
869   Cal_Escapee               9940
870   Stranfiér                 9931
871   =NaNdA=                   9925
871   timo9                     9925
873   acc521                    9924
874   Cori                      9922
875   russianpride              9914
876   Henz                      9908
877   eduardoazul               9904
878   Krzycho                   9895
879   corner63                  9889
880   gladiatore78rm            9888
881   corvus_edin               9871
881   abraham                   9871
883   thaproducer               9866
884   GIM                       9858
885   ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.·    9845
886   josedc                    9837
887   Fog                       9836
888   Dubai_Steve               9792
889   Filip                     9786
890   icarusrising              9767
891   GearX                     9756
892   Caiman                    9754
893   Farrapo                   9746
894   seem                      9745
894   sale_kg                   9745
896   Delirium                  9737
897   Pucelano77                9727
898   Mr. America               9703
899   ryanr                     9701
900   Yoniii                    9685
901   Positronn                 9684
902   Tourniquet                9682
903   Vapour                    9658
904   RobH                      9655
905   ilignelli_1990            9639
906   Gzdvtz                    9634
907   gm2263                    9633
908   KoolKool                  9632
909   Jordi                     9628
910   Goth                      9619
911   juniorzzi                 9617
912   absinthe_888              9607
913   anakin                    9606
914   SoroushPersepolisi        9592
915   LNGCats                   9589
916   BOB-bXu                   9583
917   lodzer.m                  9582
918   JuanPaulo                 9571
919   Montrealers               9558
920   Puinkabouter              9546
921   BrunoFoca                 9539
922   malegi                    9536
923   kids                      9535
924   MtApoStandard             9530
925   CTC                       9527
926   chuck23                   9519
926   rosulje                   9519
928   Pablo323                  9517
929   De Klauw                  9510
930   filo_2k                   9508
931   DvW                       9507
932   PiotrG                    9505
933   Rajah_Soliman             9497
934   Marceli Szpak             9494
935   LuMont                    9491
936   Phriggin' Ogre            9486
936   jcm_gdl                   9486
938   traveler                  9482
939   samboy                    9481
940   bigchrisfgb               9474
941   jpdm                      9473
942   mr. MyXiN                 9464
943   calmon.neto               9462
944   C-Beam                    9460
945   garzland                  9456
946   elguaroantonio            9454
947   SKYF                      9453
947   DU999                     9453
949   Zegarkowy                 9444
950   jendry                    9438
950   caco                      9438
952   costa                     9428
953   Patrick-RJ                9423
954   D'Neto                    9417
954   Kikab                     9417
956   gohcan                    9414
957   Fede Metal                9413
958   sidney_jec                9412
959   Sensenick                 9409
960   diablo234                 9408
961   Espasa                    9406
962   Slaoui                    9405
963   Krishnamoorthy K          9383
964   Kebra                     9382
965   vinterriket               9379
966   Jakob                     9370
967   FloripaNation             9368
968   wuane                     9357
968   l'eau                     9357
970   Mauz®                     9354
971   Citystyle                 9345
972   roogenial                 9343
973   Yagya                     9314
974   חבר1.0                    9299
975   igor_carlos               9296
976   tamcaomoi                 9278
977   Indy G                    9273
978   Edwita                    9271
978   IMPÉRIO-BR                9271
980   romano89                  9263
981   Avatar                    9251
982   DistritoX                 9236
983   IMPRESARIO                9233
984   bubach_hlubach            9228
985   BosniaHerzegovina         9220
986   olarreaga                 9218
987   D3Y                       9217
988   Goromn                    9213
989   koolio                    9210
990   Daniel2003co              9209
991   xXFallenXx                9206
992   openlyJane                9200
993   IvoJP                     9189
994   ChrisPL                   9188
995   Brad                      9186
996   Gordon2                   9184
997   quashlo                   9178
998   City of Rain              9176
999   Heroico                   9175
1000  Sizter85                  9174


----------



## Federation2014

^^Странные цифры. Это за какой-то период времени или в какой-то отдельной части форума?


----------



## alley cat

> Странные цифры.


Старые цифры.  Осень 2013 года.


----------



## Federation2014

alley cat said:


> Старые цифры.  Осень 2013 года.


А, еще до второго майдана. Тогда понятно.


----------



## isnerful

*Октябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Federation2014

В Омске так-то совсем печалька, так что прям какой-то локальный всплеск бурной активности. Про безублинный Красноярск вообще лучше ничего не говорить.


----------



## Dober_86

Так Ванятко откинулся. Это я про активность Омской секции. Теперь среди крупнейших гордов страны хуже всех Крск.


----------



## DinMaks

Dober_86 said:


> Так Ванятко откинулся. Это я про активность Омской секции. Теперь среди крупнейших гордов страны хуже всех Крск.


Уже вернулся. Но только под конец октября. Отсюда и всплеск. Погодите, вот месяц закончится, и опять Саратов благодаря ему позади окажется:lol: Главное, что все по делу и без флуда.


----------



## Ваня

^^ ню ню... пока что я там сам с собой общаюсь и да, я не под конец октября, а примерно в середине вернулся.


----------



## Krosh

Между тем, тихо и незаметно подкрался очередной пи юбилей.
На главной странице Skyscrapercity:


*Российский форум* | Russia (699 Viewing) Threads *10,004*
:cheer:


----------



## isnerful

*Ноябрь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Илья

Крым и Севастополь *шпарит* на полном ходу!


----------



## Dober_86

Сра педливый стих ради, шпарят на их секции только две ветки, посвящённые Керченскому мосту, там уже 33 тысячи постов, то есть, половина от всей Крымской секции.


----------



## bus driver

bus driver said:


> Спустя полгода
> 
> Лайкающие
> 
> Потеряли двоих, Киргам >100, заз идет на 1 000 000
> 
> Zaz965 (992907)
> ChuckScraperMiami#1 (490038)
> Katarzyna DJ (354966)
> Highcliff (242844)
> Boyshow (225341)
> djole13 (203439)
> PinPeat (190972)
> charpentier (182525)
> *Ysh (165969)*
> *Federation2014 (165795)*
> the dogi (137183)
> Parra 1 (122535)
> jose l. (121173)
> christos-greece (120157)
> *vinttt (118526)*
> Zefire (109401)
> Lakeland (103658)
> Rain Drops (101698)
> *Kirgam (101384)*
> mb92 (100335)
> *Medoed (92780)*
> DanielFA (90701)
> *Teamsky (90057)*
> *entazis (83232)*
> michael_siberia (82428)
> Olhaotrem (81855)
> Vakai (72730)
> BlazD (71691)
> *raisonnable (71019)*
> *MisterIks (67117)*
> *bus driver (65218)*
> erbse (59620)
> EPA001 (59172)
> *Zig_Zag (58376)*
> hugodiekonig (58148)
> JustWatch (57737)
> COmountainsguy (57623)
> geometarkv (56643)
> *Dober_86 (54336)*
> *Fire_Kot (53801)*
> Pop Bogdan (52967)
> *AlMax (50161)*
> *Ekb_Morlaix (49918)*
> *Topoliok (49606)*
> ixs (49546)
> PRIMEVAL (48524)
> PavloSPB (48519)
> *beaver-hero (48210)*
> eduardoazul (48057)
> Intoxication (47668)
> 
> 
> Лайкаемые
> 
> Boyshow (426756)
> Katarzyna DJ (286953)
> jose l. (247484)
> christos-greece (210060)
> PinPeat (183589)
> djole13 (182092)
> *Ysh (163378)*
> Parra 1 (162137)
> Senna 1 (140526)
> kraxx (132795)
> *Dober_86 (113364)*
> 86mhz (112675)
> *kanonirsss (103283)*
> PRIMEVAL (102424)
> Ranma Saotome (101733)
> [BÉTON!BRUT!] (92664)
> hugodiekonig (86025)
> *Kirgam (85986)*
> *entazis (84159)*
> *_Night City Dream_ (83316)*
> Vakai (81794)
> JanVL (78611)
> *bus driver (77348)*
> Pop Bogdan (76771)
> Nikkodemo (74804)
> racata (74029)
> *AlMax (72369)*
> *alley cat (70237)*
> BlazD (66552)
> *Teamsky (65668)*
> *PANALEKS (62820)*
> PiotrG (62482)
> Marcos6010Vinicius (61440)
> *Igor622015 (58480)*
> *ovnours (58184)*
> Lakeland (57302)
> *Federation2014 (57168)*
> *raisonnable (55341)*
> *glad (55196)*
> erbse (55097)
> Momo1435 (54938)
> *msasha_65 (54796)*
> *mr. MyXiN (54710)*
> *Kvin (54570)*
> SE9 (54202)
> Kampflamm (54069)
> *@rtem (53637)*
> galin_gradev (53126)
> Daniel Hume (53041)
> desertpunk (52830)


Спустя еще полгода


Лайкающие

Еще одного потеряли

Zaz965 (1266922)
ChuckScraperMiami#1 (490038)
Katarzyna DJ (405703)
Highcliff (242844)
djole13 (228912)
Boyshow (225486)
charpentier (222225)
PinPeat (191462)
*Federation2014 (180595)*
*Ysh (171627)*
the dogi (153908)
jose l. (143157)
christos-greece (141460)
Parra 1 (126335)
*vinttt (125068)*
DanielFA (112618)
*Kirgam (109764)*
Zefire (109401)
Lakeland (103772)
Rain Drops (101787)
mb92 (101358)
*Medoed (98562)*
michael_siberia (97250)
*Teamsky (92769)*
Olhaotrem (89451)
*entazis (86971)*
BlazD (81371)
*raisonnable (76181)*
Vakai (72730)
*bus driver (71192)*
*MisterIks (68596)*
EPA001 (68221)
*Dober_86 (62976)*
JustWatch (62703)
erbse (62279)
ixs (58847)
hugodiekonig (58463)
*Zig_Zag (58402)*
COmountainsguy (57794)
Will_NE (57352)
geometarkv (56643)
*AlMax (55755)*
Intoxication (55413)
eduardoazul (55289)
PiotrG (53807)
*Fire_Kot (53801)*
Pop Bogdan (53736)
*Ekb_Morlaix (53487)
Topoliok (53475)*
ELC (52728)

Лайкаемые

+1

Boyshow (430378)
Katarzyna DJ (328068)
jose l. (294085)
christos-greece (240475)
djole13 (219173)
PinPeat (184478)
*Ysh (173003)*
Parra 1 (164819)
kraxx (141396)
Senna 1 (140543)
*Dober_86 (136328)*
racata (129605)
Ranma Saotome (121211)
[BÉTON!BRUT!] (115649)
86mhz (114844)
*kanonirsss (104722)*
PRIMEVAL (104172)
*Kirgam (101867)*
*_Night City Dream_ (93890)
entazis (91603)*
hugodiekonig (86791)
*bus driver (86747)*
Nikkodemo (86251)
*alley cat (82997)*
Vakai (81798)
JanVL (81751)
BlazD (80783)
Pop Bogdan (78958)
*AlMax (78465)*
PiotrG (76413)
*glad (73310)
Federation2014 (72001)
Igor622015 (69187)
PANALEKS (68161)
Teamsky (66427)*
Daniel Hume (64642)
ps-man (62130)
*raisonnable (61874)*
Marcos6010Vinicius (61451)
Kampflamm (61441)
Momo1435 (60959)
*mr. MyXiN (60785)*
ixs (60625)
*Kvin (60024)
AirPlaY (60015)
msasha_65 (59965)*
SE9 (59914)
Skopje/Скопје (59597)
*@rtem (59537)
ovnours (59422)*



Видимо стабильность наступила.


----------



## Federation2014

Илья;143796820 said:


> Крым и Севастополь *шпарит* на полном ходу!


Интересно, кого они успеют обогнать до момента завершения строительства обоих мостов. Уфу и Пермь, скорее всего, еще успеют, а вот Челябинск уже очень вряд ли.


----------



## **RS**

Помимо мостов, еще очень активна тема федеральной трассы Таврида, причем она останется таковой еще года 3-4. С большой долей вероятности на подходе строительство моста/тоннеля через Севастопольскую бухту, с которым нас ждем новый всплеск активности.


----------



## Endruuuu

Federation2014 said:


> Интересно, кого они успеют обогнать до момента завершения строительства обоих мостов. Уфу и Пермь, скорее всего, еще успеют, а вот Челябинск уже очень вряд ли.


И Челябу накроют, поверьте, в 10-ку войдут ближе к 20-му, одним мостом дело не закончится, я им помогу))


----------



## Federation2014

Endruuuu said:


> И Челябу накроют, поверьте, в 10-ку войдут ближе к 19-му, одним мостом дело не закончится, я им помогу))


Ок, поверим и посмотрим


----------



## Витёк

Крым *70 000* сообщений!


----------



## isnerful

*Декабрь и 2017 г.*

Декабрь. Время - как обычно.



2017 год.


----------



## Krosh

*С Новым годом!*

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 5:30 MSK 01.01.2018​Предыдущие списки: 
на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013 на 01.01.2014 на 01.01.2015 
на 01.01.2016 на 01.01.2017 


Code:


#2017	dif	Title	Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%
1	=	F. Polskich Wieżowców	9462636	27238	790412	9,1
2	=	Brasil			9362998	87319	704227	8,1
3	=	Latinscrapers		7046571	46212	375801	5,6
[B]4	=	Российский форум	5491152	10043	510219	10,2[/B]
5	^ 1	Philippine Forums	4636251	3348	198095	4,5
6	^ 1	Forum Italiano		4472024	13181	250650	5,9
7	^ 1	UK&Ireland Architecture	4372534	33500	320308	7,9
8	v 3	Euroscrapers		4204717	25309	-237631	-5,3
9	=	F Rascacielos Españoles	4081193	13888	170867	4,4
10	=	México			2412964	7752	96677	4,2
11	^ 2	India			2277256	3473	177925	8,5
12	v 1	Africa			2256909	33641	118890	5,6
13	^ 1	Indonesia Skyscrapers	2254419	5172	178723	8,6
14	v 2	North American Forum	2208036	41055	89028	4,2
15	=	Skybar			2116967	32853	129526	6,5
16	=	Colombia		2018711	9342	105764	5,5
17	=	OZScrapers		2013020	16400	103423	5,4
18	=	Holland Hoogbouw Forums	1744320	17739	95501	5,8
19	=	Fórum Português		1587010	14896	89234	6,0
20	=	Asian Skyscraper Forums	1558836	18939	111287	7,7

Как уже не раз говорилось, четвёртое место - это надолго. Поляки и бразильцы пишут быстрее, а до латино-коммуналку догонять лет 25-30 с нынешними темпами. В "двадцатке" новичков нет. Среди разделов верхнего уровня появился один новичок: Турция. Поэтому Европа слегка просела. 
Десятка самых быстрорастущих разделов (невзирая на абсолютную величину) выглядит так:


Code:


29	General Photography		913067	21,4
47	Urban Showcase			394636	16,1
51	City/Metro Compilations		182359	15,6
27	Bulgaria			1022952	14,3
43	Stadiums and Sport Arenas	548287	11,4
32	Forum Gratte-ciel Français	838209	11,3
[B]4	Российский форум		5491152	10,2[/B]
35	General Urban Developments	668746	9,6
23	Urban Ukraine			1407496	9,2
1	Forum Polskich Wieżowców	9462636	9,1

Год назад у нас рост был +15,4%, два года назад +22%. Уже третий год подряд за год российская секция пишет на 100 тысяч меньше, чем в предыдущий.

И последняя статистика:
*2018*!


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 
на 2017.01.01 на 2017.04.01 на 2017.07.03 на 2017.10.01 

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 07:35 МСК 01.01.2018*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. 

Представлено 38 регионов России и около 40 межрегиональных тем. Новичков нет. Никто в отдельный раздел не уехал. Итого 225 тем и 59071 ответов (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 3 темы и 1282 ответов . Предыдущий квартал рост был на 1800+.



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Калининград и область		3270/24	88/0
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2647/9	37/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	2023/12	80/0
4	Тула и Тульская область		1545/11	21/0
5	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1498/9	57/2
6	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1408/5	84/0
7	Рязань и Рязанская область	1378/3	96/0
8	Вологда и Вологодская область	1346/10	100/0
9	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1318/6	3/0
10	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1278/7	112/0
11	Иваново и Ивановская область	1221/5	3/0
12	Липецк и Липецкая область	1181/4	5/0
13	Томск и Томская область		1008/3	20/0
14	Магадан и Магаданская область	797/3	20/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	748/5	19/0
16	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	732/3	18/0
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	699/4	2/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	636/8	0/0
19	Владимир и Владимирская область	567/5	1/0
20	Псков и Псковская область	566/5	0/0

Как и в прошлом квартале, затишье. До уровня активности 2 (и даже 1,5) поста в сутки не добрался никто. Мордовия, Рязань и Ингушения потихоньку пробираются наверх мимо уснувших соперников. В эпической битве за 19 место рейтинга опять пауза, но снизу с 563 постами стремительно летит Бурятия, за квартал набравшая аж 15 постов. Весной что-то будет. Или опять не будет 

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## Krosh

Krosh said:


> ... латино-коммуналку догонять лет 25-30 с нынешними темпами. ...


Менее двух дней потребовалось на то, чтобы осознать свой чрезмерный пессимизм. Потому что коммуналка - она такая, оттуда люди отселяются периодически. Так что прогноз на 2018 - минус Доминикана, 2019 - минус Сальвадор, 2020 (на 2019 шансов немного) - минус Эквадор. Это примерно миллион триста по текущим расценкам. А нам до третьего места сейчас - чуть больше полутора миллионов. Так что если российский раздел не сдуется, то в 2020 можно будет за это поболеть.


----------



## Federation2014

Обязательно поболеем и активно пофлудим поучаствуем На новый год столько здоровья понажелали, что и на 2100й можно планировать

Найта с первой сотней килолаек!:cheers1: Читать его и его Т9 всегда интересно, так держать!


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 100 000 - 24.03.2017
5 200 000 - 02.06.2017
5 300 000 - 13.08.2017
5 400 000 - 22.10.2017
5 500 000 - 10.01.2018*


----------



## AutoUnion

Поляки обскакали на 4 млн. сообщений.


----------



## isnerful

*Январь*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## Dober_86

Красноярск, Саратов, Вятка, Иркутск совсем скукожились.


----------



## GriGorio56

У Орена и Ставрополя одинаковое количество постов, интересно)


----------



## Teamsky

Ебуржцы замерзли что-ли в январе?


----------



## [email protected]

Teamsky said:


> Ебуржцы замерзли что-ли в январе?


Может размножаться пошли? А то планку населения в полтора миллиона взяли, появились новые стимулы


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> Может размножаться пошли? А то планку населения в полтора миллиона взяли, появились новые стимулы


А у нас с чего возбудились? :hmm: Особо не заходил в январе, да последние месяцы- так набегами.
У Зуфара предвыборная кампания в разгаре?


----------



## [email protected]

Teamsky said:


> А у нас с чего возбудились? :hmm: Особо не заходил в январе, да последние месяцы- так набегами.
> У Зуфара предвыборная кампания в разгаре?


Не, восстание одного урбаниста и разрыв темы про общественный транспорт. Он второй день ничего не пишет, в разделе тишина и благодать


----------



## RedCoppa

Я вообще вас не читаю, надоел он. Весь интерес отбил, шайтан малай!


----------



## [email protected]

RedCoppa said:


> Я вообще вас не читаю, надоел он. Весь интерес отбил, шайтан малай!


Он разве что себе только не надоелhno: Но теперь все пришло в норму


----------



## isnerful

*Февраль*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## alley cat

^^ В Екатеринбурге тема сноса телебашни, треть прироста дала 355 постов.


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 500 000 - 10.01.2018
5 600 000 - 30.03.2018*


----------



## Krosh

^^
Вернулись к темпам начала 2011 г.
Ваш кэп.


----------



## isnerful

*Март*

Время по Барнаулу.


----------



## alley cat

Екатеринбург, прошел рубеж в 260к, тема сноса телебашни помогла.


----------



## Federation2014

Может, снести "Высоцкого" или еще чего, чтоб сразу до 300к?


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 на 2017.01.01 
на 2018.01.01 

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 14:00 МСК 01.04.2018*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. 

Данные были сохранены на диск 1 апреля, но раньше к ним подобраться не мог.

Представлено *39* регионов России и 37 межрегиональных тем. Впервые за долгое время у нас новый регион - две темы про Нальчик и Кабардино-Балкарию. Никто в отдельный раздел не уехал. Итого 229 тем и 60262 ответа (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 4 темы и 1191 ответов. Количество новых постов продолжает уменьшаться. Впервые за всё время ведения статистики (8 лет) есть потеряшка. В Калининградском разделе исчезла тема со странноватым названием "КАЛИНИНГРАД | Достопримечательностей", в которой квартал назад было 78 постов. Думаю, это последствия бардака после смены власти, однако же есть шанс, что ее могли грохнуть модераторы или слить с другой темой. Но глюк хостинга вероятнее. А может быть, и проявится со временем.
Итак, фиксируем:



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Калининград и область		3382/23	112/-1
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2685/9	38/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	2027/12	4/0
4	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1620/9	122/0
5	Тула и Тульская область		1551/11	6/0
6	Рязань и Рязанская область	1522/3	144/0
7	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1470/5	62/0
8	Вологда и Вологодская область	1425/10	79/0
9	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1329/7	51/0
10	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1319/6	1/0
11	Иваново и Ивановская область	1227/5	6/0
12	Липецк и Липецкая область	1189/4	8/0
13	Томск и Томская область		1010/3	2/0
14	Магадан и Магаданская область	804/3	7/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	751/5	3/0
16	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	748/4	16/1
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	704/4	5/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	636/8	0/0
19	Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия	581/3	18/1
20	Владимир и Владимирская область	570/6	3/1

Как и в прошлом квартале, затишье. До уровня активности 2 (и даже 1,5) поста в сутки не добрался никто. точнее, там бы был Калининград, если бы не пропавшая тема. Квартал назад я предсказывал вход в двадцатку Республики Бурятия. Так и есть - фантастические 18 постов за квартал позволили им резко прыгнуть с 21 сразу на 19 место. Что-то будет дальше.  Из мест 20+ активностью в этом квартале выделяется Коми, но у них пока общий объем постов невелик. Следующий квартал вряд ли принесёт большие сюрпризы (продолжение "пограничного" сериала Владимир-Псков с перевесом одной из сторон в 2-3 поста не считается).

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## xerx

Krosh said:


> ...В Калининградском разделе исчезла тема со странноватым названием "КАЛИНИНГРАД | Достопримечательностей", в которой квартал назад было 78 постов. Думаю, это последствия бардака после смены власти, однако же есть шанс, что ее могли грохнуть модераторы или слить с другой темой...


Всё таки это я её оформил (при попытке навести некоторую стройность в нестройных рядах калининградских тем), так что в данном случае _"бардак после смены власти"_ тут не при чём.


----------



## Krosh

xerx said:


> Всё таки это я её оформил (при попытке навести некоторую стройность в нестройных рядах калининградских тем), так что в данном случае _"бардак после смены власти"_ тут не при чём.


Понятно, что приведение всех тем в единый вид - это большая и очень полезная работа. И лично от меня - спасибо за это.
Но это не тот случай. Приведение всех тем в единый вид произошло в первом квартале 2012 г. (я только с точностью до квартала могу сказать, ибо "инкубаторская" статистика ведется поквартально). В тот момент по калининградскому региону было всего 4 темы и 341 пост. Потом, в первом квартале 2013, количество калининградских тем резко выросло с 5 до 18. Именно в этот момент родилась и обсуждаемая тема, сразу с приведённым мной названием.
Но мой вопрос был не про название, это - дело десятое. Тема просто исчезла и ныне не существует ни под каким именем. Когда говорил про глюк при переезде - то именно про это.

P.S. На всякий случай

на 2013.01.01


> Калининград и Калининградская область
> 1	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Строительство 295
> 2	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Рыбная деревня 35
> 3	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Подготовка к ЧМ-2018	28
> 4	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Калининград-Сити | проект 12
> 5	КАЛИНИНГРАД | ТВ вышка | проект	12
> сумма по подразделу 382


на 2013.04.01


> Калининград и Калининградская область
> 1	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Строительство 366
> 2	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Калининградская область 136
> 3	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Подготовка к ЧМ-2018	87
> 4	КАЛИНИНГРАД | стадион | 45000 мест | проект 67
> 5	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Достопримечательностей 46 <- вот это пропало
> 6	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Кёнигсбергский замок 40
> 7	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Рыбная деревня 34
> 8	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Кёнигсберг 22
> 9	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Балтийская АЭС | строится	19
> 10	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Реконструкция и благоустро	17
> 11	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Калининград-Сити | проект 15
> 12	КАЛИНИНГРАД | остров «Октябрьский»	14
> 13	КАЛИНИНГРАД | ТВ вышка | проект	14
> 14	Куршская коса - национальный парк	10
> 15	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Очистные сооружения	9
> 16	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Недвижимость для среднего к	8
> 17	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Берлинский мост	6
> 18	КАЛИНИНГРАД | Аэропорт «Храброво» | 2014	4
> сумма по подразделу 914


----------



## Ysh

У Добера 150 000 лойсов kay:


----------



## DAD4577

Это самое важное в жизни????? 
Сомнительное достижение.


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> У Добера 150 000 лойсов kay:


Дохера!


----------



## Federation2014

DAD4577 said:


> Это самое важное в жизни?????
> Сомнительное достижение.


Какая мелкая зависть!:smug:


----------



## DAD4577

Federation2014 said:


> Какая мелкая зависть!:smug:


Зря ты так, даже мыслей таких не было.
Как по мне, все эти _likes_, а тем более упоминания их количества, ни что иное как "групповое измерение мужских половых органов". 
Я считаю, что наиболее ценной вещью должны оставаться посты, как количество так и качество. А лайки оставьте девочкам для инстаграма.


----------



## Ysh

^^

какие долгие путаные оправдания своей мелкой зависти :smug:


----------



## DAD4577

Ysh said:


> какие долгие путаные оправдания своей мелкой зависти :smug:





Federation2014 said:


> Какая мелкая зависть!:smug:


Шерочка с Машерочкой, как под копирочку. Факт один, зависти никакой нет, не было и не будет.


----------



## msasha_65

DAD4577 said:


> Шерочка с Машерочкой, как под копирочку. Факт один, зависти никакой нет, не было и не будет.


Верю.

Хотя бы потому, что у тебя в настройках выключена демонстрация количества лайков.

Ну, и ещё потому, что я немного знаю тебя (пусть и виртуально)


----------



## isnerful

Продублирую здесь.



isnerful said:


> Кто в выходные рано встает? Нужно 1 мая с 7 до 9 утра (по Барнаулу) сохранить файл Региональные порталы (веб-страница полностью) с указанием времени и отправить мне на электорнку [email protected]. На работе сайт открываю через Tor, дома не хватает скорости. Статистику сделаю после выходных.


----------



## Askario

Отправил)


----------



## isnerful

*Апрель*

Время по Барнаулу. Спасибо IIL и Askario за присланные файлы.


----------



## Dober_86

Это что Владивосток в апреле на 3-е место по кол-ву постов в месяц настрочил? 0__о ***  Очнулись из комы длиной в пару лет.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Это что Владивосток в апреле на 3-е место по кол-ву постов в месяц настрочил? 0__о ***.  Очнулись из комы длиной в пару лет.


Всего на 3 поста обошли Казань :screwit: 

А у нас весеннее обострение Просветленных творит чудеса со статистикой ...


----------



## P0ezhai

Сравнение бы с предыдущим периодом по приросту. Как отразилась блокировка форума на территории РФ


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Хм, всегда думал, что он Д (Дмитрий?) Старый.


----------



## Xanderyl

isnerful said:


>


В таблице ошибка, перепутаны количество сообщений в сутки у Крыма и Краснодара.


----------



## Endruuuu

Xanderyl said:


> В таблице ошибка, перепутаны количество сообщений в сутки у Крыма и Краснодара.



Аналогично и у Пeтрозаводска с Бeлгородом


----------



## isnerful

Endruuuu said:


> Аналогично и у Пeтрозаводска с Бeлгородом


В следующей таблице исправлю.


----------



## Ваня

Статистики не будет?


----------



## isnerful

Ваня;151874030 said:


> Статистики не будет?


В выходные всегда вечером.


----------



## isnerful

*Август*


----------



## dyus174

Челябинск топ!!


----------



## vartal

Ваня;151874030 said:


> Статистики не будет?


Она тебе так жизненно необходима что ль?


----------



## Ваня

^^ да просто так.


----------



## Dober_86

dyus174 said:


> Челябинск топ!!


Да, внезапо выстрелил танкоград. А что там происходит?


----------



## sept

Там: 
- ШОС и ШОСовская башня + слухи вокруг него в большом количестве 
- ВСМ Екб - Челябинск + слухи про ВСМ + участники из Екб
- флудилка с участниками из Екб (превратилась фактически в общеуральскую флудилку)
- еще тонны флуда


----------



## Endruuuu

isnerful слился что ли, тэйбл с апреля исчезли


----------



## alley cat

Endruuuu said:


> isnerful слился что ли, тэйбл с апреля исчезли


Апрель последний месяц работы Яндекс фоток, очевидно на новом хостинге картинки накрылись.


----------



## Xanderyl

alley cat said:


> Апрель последний месяц работы Яндекс фоток, очевидно на новом хостинге картинки накрылись.


Потому что нефиг использовать говнохостинги, есть же нормальный имгур, а ещё лучше вк, неудобно, но зато навечно (то есть до кончины вк, но она явно будет позже всяких помоек типа радикала).


----------



## isnerful

Апрель

https://flic.kr/p/28oEp3fhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Май

https://flic.kr/p/28oEhXu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/,

Июнь

https://flic.kr/p/2b5bvSu https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Июль

https://flic.kr/p/28oEfQ3 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Август 

https://flic.kr/p/MoDqRe https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## isnerful

alley cat said:


> Апрель последний месяц работы Яндекс фоток, очевидно на новом хостинге картинки накрылись.


Перезалил все на flickr


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 500 000 - 10.01.2018
5 600 000 - 30.03.2018
5 700 000 - 20.06.2018
5 800 000 - 18.09.2018 *


----------



## [email protected]

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики*


Весь 2018 год пугающая стабильность:hide:


----------



## Ysh

6 миллионов будет в январе, вангую.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну только если ты за оставшиеся время настрочишь 50 тыс сообщений


----------



## Ysh

не понял тебя


----------



## AutoUnion

6 миллионов будет только в марте скорее всего  Надо ускоряться....


----------



## Ysh

посмотрим


----------



## isnerful

*Сентябрь*


----------



## Dober_86

Самарский раздел мда... В копилку к еле живым Красноярскому и Пермскому.( Волгоград совсем помер и Ростов что-то сдулся, да и Новос с НН и Питером даже тысячи своей обычной не набирают. Что в региональных разделах происходит? Тухляк какой-то почти везде.


----------



## Xanderyl

А я вносил в своё время предложение по популяризации региональных разделов, но коллеги не одобрили, да и мой энтузиазм иссяк после конфликта с администрацией. Видать зачахнет русский ssc такими темпами, очень уж тут всё устарело и желающих развития не наблюдается. Жаль нормальной альтернативы нет, неплохо бы скооперироваться и сделать, если уж козрадовцы смогли, то нам это как два пальца...


----------



## [email protected]

Казанскую ветку накручивает адепт Лисапеда Варлампия со своими больными идеями по обустройству пешепереходов "чем чаще, тем лучше", разводя срач в инфраструктурном разделе. Полезного контента из 1344 постов процентов 60-65% только будет.


----------



## raisonnable

Xanderyl said:


> Видать зачахнет русский ssc такими темпами, очень уж тут всё устарело и желающих развития не наблюдается.


Об этом говорят уже лет десять, а всё не зачахнет. А так череда снижения и всплеска активности нормальна. Например, одно долгое время Екатеринбург был на первом месте, как по количеству, так и по приросту постов. В Москве меньше тысячи прирост был довольно долгое время.


----------



## Ysh

Xanderyl said:


> А я вносил в своё время предложение по популяризации региональных разделов, но коллеги не одобрили, да и мой энтузиазм иссяк после конфликта с администрацией. Видать зачахнет русский ssc такими темпами, очень уж тут всё устарело и желающих развития не наблюдается. Жаль нормальной альтернативы нет, неплохо бы скооперироваться и сделать, если уж козрадовцы смогли, то нам это как два пальца...


Я тоже в свое время (когда только назначили) предлагал все улучшить и реконструировать. Но тут нужно чтобы все энтузиазмом горели. А когда все загружены своими собственными проблемами и времени сидеть на форуме и пристально изучать все нету - сложно найти поддержку. В итоге получается, что форум развивается все равно сам по себе. Есть о чем говорить - значит, люди будут говорить.

Некоторый спад активности в последнее время идет - но это не проблема SSC, а рунета в целом. Соцсети гораздо популярнее форумов. И интерфейс в смартфонах на ФБ или ВК гораздо удобнее.

Российский сегмент SSC один из самых больших и быстрорастущих в любом случае. У нас много строек, благоустройства и прочего связанного с этим.


----------



## Ysh

[email protected] said:


> Казанскую ветку накручивает адепт Лисапеда Варлампия со своими больными идеями по обустройству пешепереходов "чем чаще, тем лучше", разводя срач в инфраструктурном разделе. Полезного контента из 1344 постов процентов 60-65% только будет.


Пишите репорты и придут модеры с мухобойкой)
Хотя - может быть пусть раскручивает? Зато форум растет.:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Ysh said:


> Пишите репорты и придут модеры с мухобойкой)


Казанский модератор в курсе ситуации, но ничего не предпринимает. Он главный - ему виднее.
Тролль формально не нарушает правила. Но это формально. На деле инфраструктурный раздел форума изрядно загажен. 



Ysh said:


> Хотя - может быть пусть раскручивает? Зато форум растет.:cheers:


Ну да, тролля иногда палочкой ткнешь, он напостит. Ближе к концу месяца, как нагенерит, отправляешь его в игнор и снижаешь активность.

----------------------

СЗОТ.


----------



## Ysh

игнор - полезная кнопка


----------



## vegorv

в городах ЧМ, основные стройки закончились.
еще сезон отпусков не закончился.
строек и благоустройства например в НН предостаточно.

тут еще лайки уменьшили кол-во постов. у нас в секции недавно юзер выложил фотки почти всех строек города,получил много лаек,но обсуждения почти не было,именно из за них.


----------



## vegorv

Йошкар-Ола - 1 пост  да и Белгород со своими 7

Киров сдал,да и Крск даже Уни не помогает



Xanderyl said:


> Жаль нормальной альтернативы нет, неплохо бы скооперироваться и сделать, если уж козрадовцы смогли, то нам это как два пальца...


так себе идейка. даже если бы мне ССЦ не устраивал. часть тут останутся,часть туда уйдет, разорвется коллектив.


----------



## Ysh

есть же какие-то альтернативные форумы, даже с похожими названиями, но они даже близко не столь популярны.

помню Джон Флинт приснопамятный замутил свой форум и многих отсюда туда модераторами приглашал. не получилось...


----------



## Ваня

Так лучше будет:



vegorv said:


> Киров сдал,да и Крск даже кУни не помогает


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 на 2017.01.01 
на 2018.01.01 на 2018.04.01 на 2918.06.29

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 14:30 МСК 01.10.2018*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. 

Представлено 39 регионов России и 37 межрегиональных тем. Изменений за квартал нет. Итого 259 тем и 63322 ответа (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 28 тем и 1462 ответа. 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Калининград и область		3507/24	38/1
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2785/9	67/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	2032/12	4/0
4	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1787/10	88/1
5	Рязань и Рязанская область	1735/3	103/0
6	Тула и Тульская область		1611/12	33/1
7	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1601/5	20/0
8	Вологда и Вологодская область	1598/10	74/0
9	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1416/7	41/0
10	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1323/6	4/0
11	Иваново и Ивановская область	1244/5	0/0
12	Липецк и Липецкая область	1209/5	10/1
13	Томск и Томская область		1014/3	3/0
14	Магадан и Магаданская область	835/3	18/0
15	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	759/4	8/0
16	Якутск и Республика Якутия	757/5	0/0
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	718/4	11/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	636/8	0/0
19	Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия	601/3	11/0
20	Псков и Псковская область	573/6	5/1

Активность слегка просела по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом, рост в основном за счет межрегиональных тем. Одна только тема про мост на Сахалин выросла больше, чем весь топ-20. До уровня 2 поста в сутки не добрался никто. Больше 1 поста в сутки у Мурманска (почти), Рязани и Нальчика. Внезапно за квартал наплодилось новых тем. Резко расширились тематики по Кабардино-Балкариии (было 3, теперь 18). И по спортсооружениям во всех разделах, куда рука создателя дотянулась; почти все они пустые. Героическим усилием (5 постов за квартал) Псков опять выбил Владимир из Топ-20. Интрига, ждём продолжения. 

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> Казанскую ветку накручивает адепт Лисапеда Варлампия со своими больными идеями по обустройству пешепереходов


Сейчас уже три темы с *наземными* переходами


----------



## AutoUnion

А поляки-то уже больше 10 млн. сообщений "накатали"


----------



## Ysh

общительные какие


----------



## Endruuuu

Поздравить их надо, чтобы отвлеклись от сайта, прильнув к столу, а то колошмятят по клаве


----------



## roi95

Кто такой ЗАЗ 965?


----------



## msasha_65

roi95 said:


> Кто такой ЗАЗ 965?


Робот. Искусственный разум. Дружественный нам искусственный разум.


----------



## AutoUnion

Я-бы добавил, что это видимо одна из разновидностей "русского хакера" :lol:


----------



## Zaz965

2014


----------



## isnerful

*Октябрь*


----------



## Dober_86

Вот и Ростов с Нинчиком впали в анабиоз...


----------



## vegorv

о чем там в Казани строчат? в Челябинске и Владике доминанты активизировали общение?
Пермь и Самара что то вяло


----------



## Dober_86

Не знаю за других, во Владе в общем-то обычные цифры, ничо особо не активизировалось. Вот глянул за предыдущие месяцы: апрель +1435, май +1361, июнь +1413, июль +1243, август +1515, сентябрь +1791 (скандальные выборы).


----------



## Askario

У нас тоже не сильно больше обычного. После ЧМ строители стали активнее строить, много новостей по аэропорту, плюс нарос небольшой диалог с властями по поводу дорожной инфраструктуры.


----------



## Тень_леса

vegorv said:


> Самара что то вяло


В Самаре пишут сугубо по делу :lol:


----------



## Teamsky

Dober_86 said:


> Вот и Ростов с Нинчиком впали в анабиоз...


+ Новосиб


----------



## Ysh

200 000


----------



## Contr

Teamsky said:


> + Новосиб


Ужасно, конечно, что "регионы" загнулись совсем, а ведь был период, когда Екб опережал Москву по кол-ву постов :cheers: Но федеральная политика-экономика все расставила по местам...


----------



## raisonnable

Contr said:


> Но федеральная политика-экономика все расставила по местам...


Это тут не причём. В Екб очень много строек, например, а в Красноярске Универсиада. Но это не помогло ему взлететь. Просто народу меньше приходит, да ещё и лайки отняли часть обсуждения.


----------



## Contr

Это тут "причём", в первую очередь, потому что общее "региональное" затухание идет не первый месяц и даже не год. Просто сравни статистику...


----------



## Ysh

а может количество перешло в качество?


----------



## Contr

Ysh said:


> а может количество перешло в качество?


Да, скорее всего так и есть - Москва гордится качеством, зато вся Россия количеством страдает.


----------



## raisonnable

Contr said:


> Это тут "причём", в первую очередь, потому что общее "региональное" затухание идет не первый месяц и даже не год. Просто сравни статистику...


Сравнил - просто за 15-й год наугад (там же идёт кстати обсуждение о затухании):



isnerful said:


> Время по Барнаулу.


Падение везде, в том числе и в Москве.


----------



## bus driver

Строек в Екате выше крыши, сразу десяток 30+. Просто всем приелось. Писал уже миллион раз. Ну и новые соцсетевые платформы отняли у форумов значительную часть "поболтать".


----------



## Askario

Isnerful? 😉


----------



## [email protected]

Askario said:


> Isnerful? 😉


По выходным другой график выдачи статистики же :dunno:


----------



## isnerful

*Ноябрь*

https://flic.kr/p/2cb2rGm https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dober_86

Жесть, лишь 8 разделов-тысячников осталось... Ростов, Нск и НН уже не первый месяц стагнируют, в ноябре ещё и Екат брякнулся.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Жесть, лишь 8 разделов-тысячников осталось... Ростов, Нск и НН уже не первый месяц стагнируют, в ноябре ещё и Екат брякнулся.


У нас в этом месяце обошлось без адептов Варламова, но шли бурные дебаты по вопросу переименования аэропорта и организации кольцевого движения электрички.
Фотоконтент по стройкам и объектам транспортной инфраструктуры - в "штатном режиме"


----------



## Ysh

холодно стало, меньше стали гулять с фотиками)


----------



## surovy_mag

Ysh said:


> холодно стало, меньше стали гулять с фотиками)


чехарда с фотохостингами сильно навредила


----------



## P0ezhai

Форумы вымирают. Пока что медленно.


----------



## @rtem

[email protected] said:


> У нас шли бурные дебаты по вопросу переименования аэропорта


У нас же этому вопросу вообще, дай бог, лишь пару постов уделено... Как-то пофиг, видимо...


----------



## vartal

Многим ныне не до имён для аэропортов...


----------



## Ysh

P0ezhai said:


> Форумы вымирают. Пока что медленно.


совсем-то не вымрут.
формат удобный для некоторых вещей.


----------



## Zaz965

:yes::yes:


----------



## Ysh

Заз, это ты себя запостил?))


----------



## Ysh

5 900 000 сообщений в российском форуме.


----------



## Lisitsin

bus driver said:


> Строек в Екате выше крыши, сразу десяток 30+. Просто всем приелось. Писал уже миллион раз. Ну и новые соцсетевые платформы отняли у форумов значительную часть "поболтать".


Видимо не в каждом городе есть аналог «Общение соседей». А так-бы, количество сообщений в Екб, ушло бы в бесконечность


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 500 000 - 10.01.2018
5 600 000 - 30.03.2018
5 700 000 - 20.06.2018
5 800 000 - 18.09.2018
5 900 000 - 23.12.2018 *


----------



## Krosh

^^
по темпам прироста постов вернулись в 2010-2011


----------



## isnerful

6 000 000 на 1 апреля.


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> *Для любителей статистики*
> 
> 
> 5 900 000 - 23.12.2018 [/B]


с учетом скрытой части были уже 9 декабря)
сейчас 5 915 405, кстати.

да, ты был прав, AutoUnion, до НГ никак не успеем)


----------



## Krosh

*С наступающим Новым годом!*

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 15:00 MSK 31.12.2018​Предыдущие списки: 
на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013 на 01.01.2014 на 01.01.2015 
на 01.01.2016 на 01.01.2017 на 01.01.2018 


Code:


[I]#2018	dif	Title			Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%[/I]
1	=	F. Polskich Wieżowców	10173314 27559	710678	7,5
2	=	Brasil			10041753 87962	678755	7,2
3	=	Latinscrapers		7369439	47447	322868	4,6
4	=	Российский форум	5907440	10397	416288	7,6
5	^	Forum Italiano		4687833	13265	215809	4,8
6	^	UK & Ireland Forums	4646199	33994	273665	6,3
7	vv	Philippine Forums	4641167	3651	4916	0,1
8	=	Euroscrapers		4456653	25659	251936	6,0
9	=	F Rascacielos Españoles	4237162	13934	155969	3,8
10	=	México			2540486	7879	127522	5,3
11	=	India			2422936	3598	145680	6,4
12	^	Indonesia Skyscrapers 	2372411	5280	117992	5,2
13	v	Africa			2366759	34301	109850	4,9
14	=	North American Forums 	2294095	41516	86059	3,9
15	=	Skybar			2227713	33868	110746	5,2
16	^	OZScrapers		2103579	16648	90559	4,5
17	v	Colombia		2078333	9431	59622	3,0
18	=	Holland Hoogbouw Forums	1832578	17933	88258	5,1
19	=	Fórum Português		1676452	14493	89442	5,6
20	^	Argentina		1627162	7412	97435	6,4

Как уже не раз говорилось, четвёртое место - это надолго. Поляки и бразильцы стремительно убегают вперед. Латино-коммуналка в следующем году должна немного просесть. Ожидается выделение Доминиканы (496 тыс. сейчас), с меньшей вероятностью из еврокоммуналки выделится раздел "Сев. Европа и Прибалтика" (474 тыс. сейчас). Из "двадцатки" сильно вниз провалилась азиатская коммуналка - результат появления своего раздела у Пакистана. 
Десятка самых быстрорастущих разделов (невзирая на абсолютную величину) выглядит так:


Code:


[I]#2018	Title				Posts	+%[/I]
48	Urban Showcase			466558	18,2
28	General Photography		1028982	12,7
50	City/Metro Compilations		203876	11,8
26	Bulgaria			1129109	10,4
40	Stadiums and Sport Arenas	604661	10,3
35	General Urban Developments	730252	9,2
31	Forum Gratte-ciel Français	903520	7,8
[B]4	Российский форум		5907440	7,6[/B]
1	Forum Polskich Wieżowców	10173314 7,5
2	Brasil				10041753 7,2

Темпы падают по всему форуму, но за год по этому показателю наш раздел опустился на одну строчку (пропустили General Urban Developments), а Украина с 9 места ушла на 11. На Филиппинах (7 место в первой табличке) - рай модераторов, судя по итоговому результату. К сожалению, активность в нашем разделе падает и в абсолютных цифрах - с почти +800 тыс. постов в 2014 примерно по сотне тысяч в год в среднем до нынешних +416 тыс.
Так что - пишите ещё!


----------



## Krosh

*Квартальная статистика тематик категории "Инкубатор"*

Краткое содержание предыдущих серий:
на 2010.06.01 на 2011.01.01 на 2012.01.01 на 2013.01.01 на 2014.01.01 
на 2015.01.01 на 2016.01.01 на 2017.01.01 
на 2018.01.01 на 2018.04.01 на 2018.06.29 на 2018.10.01

*Топ-20 "Инкубатора" по состоянию на 22:00 МСК 31.12.2018*

В данной статистике считаем "инкубаторскими" те темы, которые размещены не в собственном региональном разделе. 

Представлено 39 регионов России и 38 межрегиональных тем. Изменений за квартал нет. Итого 266 тем и 66075 ответов (не считая стартовых сообщений тем). Рост за квартал составляет 7 тем и 2627 ответов (прирост постов раза в два за квартал, но это лишь благодаря тому, что тема про столицу ДВ с ~1450 постов переехала из хабаровского в ДВ раздел). 



Code:


[I]место - 	регион		 - постов/тем - прирост постов/тем[/I]
1	Калининград и область		3540/25	33/1
2	Благовещенск и Амурская область	2834/9	49/0
3	Махачкала и Республика Дагестан	2034/12	2/0
[B]4	Мурманск и Мурманская область	1983/16	196/6[/B]
5	Рязань и Рязанская область	1864/3	129/0
6	Вологда и Вологодская область	1645/10	47/0
7	Тула и Тульская область		1615/12	4/0
8	Саранск и Республика Мордовия	1601/5	0/0
9	Магас и Республика Ингушетия	1426/7	10/0
10	Абакан и Республика Хакасия	1360/6	37/0
11	Иваново и Ивановская область	1244/5	0/0
12	Липецк и Липецкая область	1219/5	10/0
13	Томск и Томская область		1019/3	5/0
14	Магадан и Магаданская область	847/3	12/0
15	Якутск и Республика Якутия	783/5	26/0
16	Астрахань и Астраханская обл.	765/4	6/0
17	Новгород и Новгородская область	718/4	0/0
18	Смоленск и Смоленская область	636/8	0/0
19	Улан-Удэ и Республика Бурятия	606/2	5/-1
20	Псков и Псковская область	574/6	1/0

Мурманские темы перевалили за условный темп роста в 2 поста за сутки, выделил болдом. Больше 1 поста в сутки у Рязани. Эти два региона выделяются на фоне остального сонного мира уже второй квартал подряд. Вспыхнувший квартал назад Нальчик на этот раз прошел по нулям. Поскольку уже больше года наблюдаю за упорной борьбой Пскова и Владимира за место в двадцатке, то вот последний отчет: написав 1 пост за квартал, Псков еще сильнее увеличил отрыв от соперника! За пределами Топ-20 ни у кого не набралось и 10 постов за квартал.
Из "потеряшек" на этот раз есть крохотная тема по Улан-Удэ, но возможно, что ее слили с более крупной почти такой же по названию.

Всех с наступившим Новым годом!

Все цифры правильные, все мнения - ИМХО.[/QUOTE]


----------



## isnerful

*Декабрь и 2018 год*

/ / //

https://flic.kr/p/RPj38W https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Endruuuu

О, isnerful живой!)
Как это Волгоград выше Кирова?


----------



## isnerful

Endruuuu said:


> О, isnerful живой!)
> Как это Волгоград выше Кирова?


Авансом:lol:, завтра исправлю.


----------



## Krosh

isnerful said:


> Авансом:lol:, завтра исправлю.


Можно не исправлять, там у Кирова приписки.


----------



## Ysh

Бразильцы обошли поляков по количеству постов. Польска много лет была лидером SSC - но больше не стронг?

Статистика с учетом невидимых модераторских разделов.

Бразилия 10,228,007
Польша 10,212,766

Мы на 3 месте с 5,932,976


----------



## Krosh

Ysh said:


> Мы на 3 месте с 5,932,976


А у Latinscrapers сколько? Или про них забыл?
По "юзерскому" счету там 7328 тыс, у России 5918 тыс.

При этом без модераторских разделов "у юзеров" Польша ещё хорошо впереди: 10198 vs. 10059 бразильских.

Третья статистика есть для гостей, без Чайной. Но лениво разлогиниваться, а потом входить заново.  А то можем оказаться гораздо ниже нынешнего положения, есть у нас немало флудилен.


----------



## Ysh

Так ведь Latinscrapers не национальный форум, а общий на несколько государств 
Да, интересно, что по юзерскому счету поляки еще впереди. Значит, у бразильцев болтливые модераторы))

про флудильню точно, у нас одна чайная больше всего общеевропейского ДЛМ и продолжает быстро расти.


----------



## bus driver

Krosh said:


> Третья статистика есть для гостей, без Чайной. Но лениво разлогиниваться, а потом входить заново.  А то можем оказаться гораздо ниже нынешнего положения, есть у нас немало флудилен.


ЗАЗ 5,986,603
Польска 7,745,563
Россиюшка 4,231,333

Диагноз - бразильцы безбожно флудят.


----------



## isnerful

Статистика будет вечером


----------



## isnerful

*Январь*

https://flic.kr/p/2dqEwhN https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ysh

не хватает строчки ИТОГО


----------



## [email protected]

Ульяновск, Йошка, Белгород :cripes:


----------



## Teamsky

[email protected] said:


> Ульяновск, Йошка, Белгород :cripes:


Воронеж, Питер, Ростов-на-Дону, Новосибирск, Пермь, Омск, Краснодар


----------



## Endruuuu

У некоторых юзеров были/есть проблемы с выходом на форум, судя это одна из причин низкой результативности в январе


----------



## raisonnable

Ещё можно списать на праздники, наверное.


----------



## Dober_86

Праздники, низкий зимний строительный сезон. Если высоки круглый год строят, то ремонт, строительство дорог, благоустройство обсуждаем в весенне-летний сезон. Так что, зима кончится, движуха увеличит сися, что найдёт отражение в числе постов .


----------



## vartal

Dober_86 said:


> движуха увеличит сися


А что за движуха увеличивает сисю? :hmm:


----------



## Ysh

потихоньку приближаемся к 6 000 000


----------



## isnerful

*Февраль 2019 г.*

https://flic.kr/p/2dSKch7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Думал, у Казани будет сильно меньше (даже странно, наш "варламовец" заснул и срачи не разводил в инфраструктурном разделе). Интересно, почему так "провалились" Екатеринбург и Нижний Новгород?


----------



## super775

В Екатеринбурге особо обсуждать пока не чего. Башню снесли, ледовую арену не начали строить. Еще подготавливаются строительство трамвайной ветки Екатеринбург Верхняя Пышма. Подаются с частными домами, где мешаются на пути. Метро не строят, ну и. т. д


----------



## like_a_grimm

Ростовская ветка живет сейчас целиком на постинге новостей и вялом их обсуждении. Собственные фотоотчеты уже 2-й месяц выкладывать не получается из-за боданий с фотохостингом. 

Оттого и активность..


----------



## Frozer

like_a_grimm said:


> Ростовская ветка живет сейчас целиком на постинге новостей и вялом их обсуждении. Собственные фотоотчеты уже 2-й месяц выкладывать не получается из-за боданий с фотохостингом.
> 
> Оттого и активность..


А что за проблема с фотохостингом? Почему в нашей ветке нет такой проблемы?


----------



## Federation2014

У нас как-то тоже, все фотки выкладываются нормально. Другое дело, что зимой действительно неохота самому ходить по городу и что-то фотать, да и у застройщиков большинства веб-камеры установлены и периодические фотоотчеты выкладываются.


----------



## like_a_grimm

Frozer said:


> А что за проблема с фотохостингом?


Пользуюсь Фликром. Во время новогодних праздников превысил лимит на 1000 фото и сразу отправил заявку на апгрейд до платного аккаунта. 

В ответном письме на почте обещали сделать в течение 2-х дней.. Через неделю, когда ничего не произошло, написал им в саппорт, но опять без ответа. Вот только сейчас (спустя почти 1.5 мес.) написали длинное письмо о большой нагрузке, связанной с переносом 100 млн. аккаунтов с серверов Yahoo на другую платформу. В общем, на вопросы не ответили , переписываемся дальше.


----------



## Teamsky

Надо что-то другое искать, после Яндекса и Фликра. Пока на Радикале. В ВК не допёр как размерами играть, слишком большие получаются.


----------



## Federation2014

А простой и бесплатный vfl.ru, например, вас чем не устраивает?


----------



## alley cat

super775 said:


> В Екатеринбурге особо обсуждать пока не чего. Башню снесли, ледовую арену не начали строить. Еще подготавливаются строительство трамвайной ветки Екатеринбург Верхняя Пышма. Подаются с частными домами, где мешаются на пути. Метро не строят, ну и. т. д


Я бы сказал что народ разбежался который обсуждал в строительной ветви, да и в инфраструктурной тоже.


----------



## raisonnable

alley cat said:


> Я бы сказал что народ разбежался который обсуждал в строительной ветви, да и в инфраструктурной тоже.


Судя по лайкам, они просто перестали обсуждать.  Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## bus driver

Federation2014 said:


> А простой и бесплатный vfl.ru, например, вас чем не устраивает?


Спасибо за на водку. Вроде на форуме отображаются фото от туда.


----------



## Dober_86

bus driver said:


> Спасибо за на водку. Вроде на форуме отображаются фото от туда.


Или postimages. После кончина ЯФоток я им чаще всего пользуюсь.


----------



## Teamsky

Federation2014 said:


> А простой и бесплатный vfl.ru, например, вас чем не устраивает?


не знал о таком, стабильный?


----------



## Xanderyl

Federation2014 said:


> А простой и бесплатный vfl.ru, например, вас чем не устраивает?


Imgur лучший из мне известных, все остальные даже рядом не стояли.


----------



## Lexa96

Ренессанс Екб закончился лет 10 назад. Пожалуй город, который сильнее остальных пострадал от политики уравнения регионов. Всё остальное следствие.


----------



## raisonnable

Особенно видно по теме про высотное строительство...по-прежнему один Екб и представлен.


----------



## Federation2014

Teamsky said:


> не знал о таком, стабильный?


Ну я вот все свои на нем выкладываю давно. Или если с других ресурсов надо размеры картинки уменьшить. Вроде, нормально все отображается. У меня вообще почему-то стабильно не отображаются фотки с Радикала в Опере на компе. В Хроме все норм, но мне же Опера нра...((( Так что если не вижу картинку с Радикала в посте, но вижу, что под ним много лаек, то отдельно открываю смотреть. А что делать!


----------



## Nikomoto

Пользуюсь hostingkartinok.com простой и удобный хостинг.


----------



## Ysh

Меньше 2 тыс осталось нам до 6 000 000 сообщений (с невидимой админской секцией).

5,998,102 сейчас. Думаю, завтра пересечем отметку в 6 млн.


----------



## isnerful

*Май 2019 г.*

https://flic.kr/p/2g6MoxC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dober_86

Красноярск 77. icard: Диморек, Кжа, трохи напрягитесь, у вас домашний раздел умер.
В целом везде деградация, только четыре тысячника в этом месяце! Когда такое было. И то Екат благодаря срачу вокруг храма выплыл. В июне вполне может быть ниже тысячи.


----------



## krish12

Питер медленно, но верно, достает до Нска и НН.


----------



## brevno

Dober_86 said:


> Красноярск 77. icard: Диморек, Кжа, трохи напрягитесь, у вас домашний раздел умер.


зимние игры закончились, КЖА и вовсе бегает по федеральным веткам и к нам в Хабаровскую периодически забегает ... в своей неинтересно сидеть или цели на форуме другие, пригожинские  




> В целом везде деградация, только четыре тысячника в этом месяце! Когда такое было. И то Екат благодаря срачу вокруг храма выплыл. В июне вполне может быть ниже тысячи.


справедливости ради Хабаровск и Владивосток уверено держат позиции и это не смотря на то, что Челябинск дышит сзади со своим БРИКС и ШОС. При этом никаких крупных событий в Хабаровске нет, обычная новостная и строительная тема


----------



## Dober_86

Да кого держат? Для Приморской и Хабаровской секций норма была более тысячи. Была да сплыла. Хотя сам удивлён, 700 сообщений лишь. Хотя субъективно ветка менее инфоративной не стала, обсуждения всякие тоже идут, всё как обычно вроде, но глядь, а прирост постов второй месяц маленький.


----------



## Teamsky

В НиНо то что? Все за город уехали в мае?


----------



## vegorv

После НГ активность что то никак не восстановится. Часть активных юзеров перестали появляться. Жизнь идёт,у людей меняются привычки и интересы.


----------



## Krosh

Teamsky said:


> В НиНо то что? Все за город уехали в мае?


Поставили всем сообществом цель: писать ровно по 10 постов в сутки. 
И этой цели героически добились.
А вот что про Казань думать с их круглой цифрой...


----------



## Endruuuu

по 30, Кз и НН побратимы волгой, только размеры разные


----------



## Teamsky

vegorv said:


> Часть активных юзеров перестали появляться. Жизнь идёт,у людей меняются привычки и интересы.


Болезнь всего российского раздела- нет свежей крови, голодной до урбанистики.



Krosh said:


> А вот что про Казань думать с их круглой цифрой...


В мае почти не заходил на форум, возможно набрали бы 1000 с моими постами  

А так- в Казани тоже люди повзрослели-поменяли привычки, интересы)
Новых студентов-молодёжи (у которых времени поболее) не наблюдается.


----------



## Ysh

Teamsky said:


> Болезнь всего российского раздела- нет свежей крови, голодной до урбанистики.
> 
> .


Зато то и дело регистрируются мутные чувачки чтобы провести политическую агитацию и пропаганду.


----------



## Krosh

Teamsky said:


> Новых студентов-молодёжи (у которых времени поболее) не наблюдается.


Сейчас лето начинается.
Обычно в этот период количество экспертов на форумах резко увеличивается. А на SSC (по моим наблюдениям) летом трафик российского раздела дохнет, как правило. Поэтому тут роль молодёжи не очевидна.


----------



## Teamsky

Krosh said:


> Сейчас лето начинается.
> Обычно в этот период количество экспертов на форумах резко увеличивается. А на SSC (по моим наблюдениям) летом трафик российского раздела дохнет, как правило. Поэтому тут роль молодёжи не очевидна.


Я про конкретно нашу ветку, хорошо обобщу- формучан лет до 28), большая часть самых активных попадала в эту категорию (в золотые годы). Впрочем, сейчас вообще нет свежей крови.


----------



## vegorv

Рождаемость после 91 года упала,отчасти из за этого


----------



## Teamsky

Тут ещё писали, что формат форума себя изжил- сейчас все в инсте, вк и т.п.


----------



## isnerful

*Июнь 2019г.*

https://flic.kr/p/2gofFgh https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Askario

Почему Ростов так вымер? Вроде недавно жарил.


----------



## raisonnable

Зато Казань неплохо и резко прибавила. Какое-то мероприятие или масштабная стройка?


----------



## Ufimets

raisonnable said:


> Зато Казань неплохо и резко прибавила. Какое-то мероприятие или масштабная стройка?


Просто очень хотят стать третьей столицей :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

raisonnable said:


> Зато Казань неплохо и резко прибавила. Какое-то мероприятие или масштабная стройка?


*Teamsky* вернулся из командировки, я слез с авто и стал чаще пешком ходить, *D_O* ускорился, в транспортном разделе появился человек, принимающий предложения по улучшению транспортной и пешеходной инфраструктуры и т.д. 



Ufimets said:


> Просто очень хотят стать третьей столицей :lol:


В отличие от Уфы, Казань хотя бы что-то хочет :dunno: Ну казанская ветка не утонула в "высокоинтеллектуальных" беседах как в "Уфимский разговорах" - ветке, дающей основной прирост постов :lol:


----------



## isnerful

https://flic.kr/p/2hDuiQC https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Askario

Йошка


----------



## Frozer

Ну вот и активность добавилась, а все переживали) Интересно, с чем это связано?

П.С. Питер конечно позорище для 5-миллионного города


----------



## RustamTatarin

Казань Темский с Айратом подтянули


----------



## raisonnable

Frozer said:


> Интересно, с чем это связано?


Осень, сезон отпусков и дач кончился


----------



## alley cat

raisonnable said:


> Осень, сезон отпусков и дач кончился


И кончился фотосезон. (


----------



## aidar89

у нас на след неделе до +10


----------



## Dober_86

И? Ветка погоды в другом месте.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Frozer said:


> П.С. Питер конечно позорище для 5-миллионного города


Ну все как же теперь жить-то с этим hno:
Во-первых с чего вдруг у нас так же как у вас должны каждый пук обсуждать? 
Во-вторых модератор у нас строго и добросовестно следит за веткой и оффтопа у нас нет в принципе.
В-третьих многие юзеры из питерской ветки сидят и активно пишут еще на двух крупных (подчеркиваю это) форумах связанных со строительством инфраструктуры и метро - Spb-projects и SubwayTalks.


----------



## Frozer

А раньше постов было много, и это было плохо, я так понимаю?


----------



## Ritmo-F

Frozer said:


> А раньше постов было много, и это было плохо, я так понимаю?


Ну было больше не спорю, это еще можно объяснить тем что, много активных форумчан в питерской ветке просто забили на форум. Тот же *flatron* например, практически перестал писать там что-то, только в погодной ветке сидит. Я тоже очень много там постил, каждый день минимум от 10-20 постов оставлял, сейчас очень редко пишу и т.д


----------



## isnerful

*Ноябрь 2019г.*

https://flic.kr/p/2hTgjYS https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vegorv

нижегородцы превратились в чтецов


----------



## ancov

Биробиджан совсем не старается


----------



## brevno

они уехали в теплые края


----------



## vegorv

Йошка тоже - секция 1 юзера


----------



## Topoliok

ancov said:


> Биробиджан совсем не старается


Раньше раздел преимущественно хабаровчане наполняли, только одна форумчанка была из Бирика, с 2017-го нет её на форуме... как и некоторых хабаровчан. Активность выше была, когда ветки ЕАО были в хабаровском разделе.


----------



## Krosh

*С наступающим Новым годом!*

*Топ - 20 рейтинга разделов SSC *
по состоянию на 19:00 MSK 31.12.2019​Предыдущие списки: 
на 01.01.2011 на 01.01.2012 на 01.01.2013 на 01.01.2014 на 01.01.2015 
на 01.01.2016 на 01.01.2017 на 01.01.2018 на 01.01.2019 



Code:


[I]#2019	dif	Title			Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%[/I]
1	=	F. Polskich Wieżowców	10838433 27768	665119	6,5
2	=	Brasil			10516823 88461	475070	4,7
3	=	Latinscrapers		7081035	41259	-288404	-3,9
[B]4	=	Российский форум	6259786	10503	352346	6,0[/B]
5	^	UK & Ireland Forums	4876271	31177	230072	5,0
6	v	Forum Italiano		4838428	13366	150595	3,2
7	^	Euroscrapers		4679324	25914	222671	5,0
8	v	Philippine Forums	4521175	3916	-119992	-2,6
9	^2	Foro Españoles		4379426	14028	142264	3,4
10	=	México			2626610	7954	86124	3,4
11	v2	Africa			2467466	34928	100707	4,3
12	=	Indonesia Skyscrapers	2460848	5472	88437	3,7
13	v2	India			2412330	2831	-10606	-0,4
14	=	North American Forum	2352683	41878	58588	2,6
15	=	Skybar			2313942	34863	86229	3,9
16	=	OZScrapers		2204799	16858	101220	4,8
17	=	Colombia		2147214	9476	68881	3,3
18	=	Holland Hoogbouw Forums	1911566	18070	78988	4,3
19	=	Fórum Português		1738195	11120	61743	3,7
20	=	Argentina		1718485	7563	91323	5,6

Традиционный ритуальный текст: четвёртое место - это надолго. Поляки и бразильцы убегают вперед. Из Латино-коммуналке в точном соответствии с прогнозом отселилась Доминикана, поэтому раздел просел. С некотрой вероятностью в 2020 получат свои разделы "Сев. Европа и Прибалтика" (490 тыс. сейчас) и "Сальвадор" (489 тыс.), а вот "Босния и Герцеговина" - скорее всего в 2021. 
Десятка самых быстрорастущих разделов (невзирая на абсолютную величину) выглядит так:



Code:


#2019	Title			Posts	 +%
1	Urban Showcase			535646	14,8
2	The Urban Tourist 		139828	14,1
3	Bulgaria			1246249	10,4
4	General Photography		1116809	8,5
5	City/Metro Compilations		220605	8,2
6	General Urban Developments	787231	7,8
7	Forum Polskich Wieżowców	10838433 6,5
[B]8	Российский форум		6259786	6,0[/B]
9	Serbian Forum			1500240	5,9
10	Argentina			1718485	5,6

Темпы падают по всему форуму. 
Так что - пишите ещё!

P.S. исправил техническую ошибку


----------



## Endruuuu

Так что пишу еще. Новосиб с НГ через полчаса! :horse:


----------



## Krosh

Вдогонку к #6837

*Динамика российского раздела форума за 10 лет*
цифры приведены на 31 декабря соответствующего года



Code:


Year	Place	Posts	Threads	 +posts	 +%
2010	13	910420	5005	n/a	n/a
2011	11	1425104	6050	514684	56,5
2012	9	2048117	6965	623013	43,7
2013	9	2747645	7839	699528	34,2
2014	7	3533900	8558	786255	28,6
2015	4	4315276	9185	781376	22,1
2016	4	4980933	9684	665657	15,4
2017	4	5491152	10043	510219	10,2
2018	4	5907440	10397	416288	7,6
2019	4	6259786	10503	352346	6,0

Пять лет назад было в среднем 2000 сообщений в день, теперь потихоньку опустились ниже 1000. Хотя по абсолютным цифрам роста раздел остается третьим после поляков и бразильцев. 

Вообще по форуму есть несколько загадочных для меня процессов. Шесть разделов ушли в минус за год. По Латинокоммуналке понятно, из них выделился новый раздел. По небоскребам и супертоллам почти понятно, минус может быть, если убираются темы по построенным зданиям. Но почему в международке падают "Аэропорты и авиация", "Индия" или "Филиппины" (второй год подряд) - это загадка. Гиперактивность модераторов (ага, филиппинскому модеру нужно тереть в среднем постов по 500 в день из старых, чтобы добиться такого, он что, маньяк?)? Или глюки хостинга?


----------



## AutoUnion

*Для любителей статистики*

*Общее количество сообщений российской ветки:*

*
000 001 - ??.??.200? 
500 000 - 09.01.2010
1 000 000 - 11.03.2011
1 500 000 - 13.02.2012
2 000 000 - 04.12.2012
2 500 000 - 22.08.2013
3 000 000 - 01.05.2014
3 500 000 - 16.12.2014
4 000 000 - 29.07.2015
4 500 000 - 01.04.2016 
5 000 000 - 16.01.2017
5 500 000 - 10.01.2018
6 000 000 - 28.03.2019
6 100 000 - 10.07.2019
6 200 000 - 25.10.2019
6 300 000 - 08.02.2020*


----------



## Ysh

На самом деле уже 6 316 139 
(считая с модераторским сабфорумом)


----------



## Krosh

^^
При переписи населения кладбища обычно не учитываются.


----------



## Ysh

Это не кладбища, это тайная, скрытая от глаз жизнь.
Но она существует


----------



## vartal

Ну загробная жизнь, как говорят, тоже существует, только узнаем мы об этом только после того, как закончим эту.


----------



## Askario

Стабилизировались немного.


----------



## Krosh

Askario said:


> Стабилизировались немного.


Напомню шутку примерно 2008 года:
- Во время последнего финансового кризиса биржевый брокер Джонс выбросился с 40-го этажа небоскрёба и после падения совершил неплохой отскок до третьего этажа.


----------



## Teamsky

Ysh said:


> Добер по лайкам полученным меня догоняет (среди россиян). Скоро будет смена лидера, впервые за все время.


ну он не мало интересного выкладывает


----------



## Ysh

да, он как ракета лайки набирает, уже к следующему в пелотоне подбирается.
ну и хорошо. там одни фотофлудеры, которые ради лайков заваливают фотосекции чужими фотками в невероятных количествах.


----------



## alley cat

> там одни фотофлудеры, которые ради лайков заваливают фотосекции чужими фотками в невероятных количествах.


Я там офигеваю от польки Катаржины, как она любит остров Крит. ))

237 тысяч сообщений в одной теме! Причем это все её фото по одному на пост.

А всего у неё 457 тысяч сообщений за 6 лет.


----------



## Endruuuu

ссылку на эту Катаржину, интересно


----------



## alley cat

Endruuuu said:


> ссылку на эту Катаржину, интересно


Первая

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/memberlist.php?order=DESC&sort=posts&pp=50


----------



## Endruuuu

ебта, она (он) там фигачит по одному фото в посте. 
Скрайперные поляки ей в пол кланятся, она (и не только) пшекам статистику делает. Но лайки за постами не успевают... Добер лучше по статистике.


----------



## alley cat

*Первая 10-ка*

1. *glad* - 71,018

2. *Dober_86* - 51,254

3. *xfury* - 45,284

4. *surovy_mag* - 41,293

5. *alley cat* - 41,077

6. *Kirgam* - 40,495

7. *AirPlaY* - 40,443

8. *gorkill* - 35,261

9. *RedCoppa* - 27,899

10. *Siberian* - 27,272


----------



## bus driver

Сибериян 6 лет на форуме не был и всё одно в десятке.


----------



## RedCoppa

Здрасте)) Вот не ожидал)) Надо за Сибом в отпуск сходить на годика три...


----------



## AutoUnion

Катаржина эта как ЗАЗик, только один раздаёт лайки другой собирает. Но от неё пользы форуму никакого, обычная фотоспамер.


----------



## Siberian

bus driver said:


> Сибериян 6 лет на форуме не был и всё одно в десятке.


Нафлудил в свое время достаточно, что можно спокойно отдыхать несколько лет :lol:


----------



## @rtem

Хрен знает от куда у меня почти 23 тысячи постов... :hmm:


----------



## isnerful

*Февраль 2020 г.*

https://flic.kr/p/2izsfW5 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vartal

P0ezhai said:


> Был бы безработным без семьи и детей


Так что же мешает?


----------



## :-)

^^
Жестокий ты hno:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

P0ezhai said:


> Я довольно занятой. Был бы безработным без семьи и детей - 1000 в месяц один бы строчил.
> Срачи тоже быстро глохнуть стали


Отговорки херня. У многих здесь и работа, и семья, и даже дети - и пользователи активны.


----------



## Frozer

vegorv said:


> НН ожил немного
> 
> РнД без xfury совсем сдулся
> 
> а в Уфе что интересного?
> 
> Челябинск - тоже непонятно ,вроде саммита не будет


Про саммиты в Челябинске это кто вам сказал? В переходе услышали?


----------



## super775

ancov said:


> Зима, екатеринбуржцы ушли в спячку.


Да не, зима теплая в этом году 



raisonnable said:


> Причём строек много довольно :dunno: хотя это наверное уже не показатель.


Раньше мы успевали следить за всеми стройками города. В 2019 году произошел шквал новых строек в плане строительство новых дорог, садиков, школ, спортивных сооружений, домов, торговых центров и благоустройства города . Для нас мега стройки это ледовая арена, строительство южного автовокзала, завершение Екад.


----------



## P0ezhai

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Отговорки херня. У многих здесь и работа, и семья, и даже дети - и пользователи активны.


Я активен :banana:


----------



## ancov

P0ezhai said:


> Я активен :banana:


Ты на стероидах пептидах сидишь, это не считается.


----------



## Sirius11

тема про пандемию коронавируса (создана 23 января 2020 г) сегодня опередила тему русский язык которая создана (*1 апр. 2012 г*.) по просмотрам. 
Тема *Пандемия коронавируса* *32341 на 12 марта*. Тема про русский язык *31271* (на *12 марта 2020 г.*)


----------



## Krosh

Sirius11 said:


> тема про пандемию коронавируса сегодня опередила тему русский язык которая создана по просмотрам.


Всё до банальности просто.
Для тех, кто не справился с русским языком, есть Google Translate.
Для тех, кто не справился с коронавирусом, есть морг.
Почувствуйте разницу (C)


----------



## Sirius11

Krosh said:


> Всё до банальности просто.
> Для тех, кто не справился с русским языком, есть Google Translate.
> Для тех, кто не справился с коронавирусом, есть морг.
> Почувствуйте разницу (C)


Тема про пандемию уже набрала 66011 просмотров на 1 ночи 19 марта.
Эта тема уже обогнала Российскую империю и тему про Поклонскую.


----------



## alley cat

Сообщения в Чайной тоже стали считаться в счетчике сообщений.

Replies 47,552

И
Joined Jun 1, 2008
41,204 Posts


----------



## Yashka

Этот месяц мог дать колоссальный прирост, однако переезд и новый дизайн форума сделают наоборот


----------



## Krosh

Yashka said:


> Этот месяц мог дать колоссальный прирост...


Несколько минут назад по ящику Путин объявил о том, что следующая неделя будет выходной для всех, кроме медиков, торговли и транспорта.
Короче, раз мешки ворочать нельзя, то остаётся сами понимаете что.
Нагоним статистику.


----------



## Dober_86

Теперь на новом движке стал отображаться число просмотров подфорумов (в миллионах раз). Итак:

Москва 106,0
Свердловская обл. 59,5
Санкт-Петербург 54,5 

Татарстан 37,0
Новосибирск 31,7
Владивосток 30,4
Нижний Новгород 29,8
Ростов-на-Дону 28,0
Челябинск 21,7
Краснодарский край 21,5

Алтайский край 20,3
Хабаровск 18,4
Башкирия 17,9
Самара 17,2
Пермь 13,1
Вятка 12,4
Волгоград 11,4
Воронеж 11,4
Омск 11,0
Саратов 11,0 
Тюмень 9,7
Красноярск 8,7 
Кузбасс 8,2
Оренбург 6,2
Ставрополь 5,5
Чечня 4,7
Иркутск 4,2
Симбирск 3,0
Удмуртия 2,4
Ярославль и Кострома 2,1
Белгород 1,3
Камчатка 1,3
Карелия 1,1
Йошкар-Ола 0,978
Сахалин и Курилы 0,873
ЕАО 0,307


----------



## **RS**

^^Крым и Севастополь - 30,5


----------



## zolotyh

Что там в Кирове за движуха? Что-то строят грандиозное?


----------



## isnerful

Х.з. как завтра статистику делать: количество сообщений округляют, количество тем вообще не видно... Я пас.


----------



## Dimitropalos

Земляк, не бросай нас! На тебя весь форум смотрит, ждёт статистики итоговой. Может можно что-то сделать!?


----------



## Askario

Из того, что было. С 1 марта по 1 апреля.









А вообще, наверняка есть способ достать точные цифры из БД форума.


----------



## Siberian

Askario said:


> А вообще, наверняка есть способ достать точные цифры из БД форума.


Конечно есть, только кто даст доступ к БД? )
Тем более, как я понял, там какие-то новые владельцы в Канаде?


----------



## Krosh

Siberian said:


> Тем более, как я понял, там какие-то новые владельцы в Канаде?


Есть прелесть в исчезновении на несколько лет. 
По крайней мере, часть общефорумных истерик прошла мимо тебя.


----------



## Dimitropalos

Askario said:


> Из того, что было. С 1 марта по 1 апреля.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вообще, наверняка есть способ достать точные цифры из БД форума.


Подскажите, что за столбец posts, k? Сомневаюсь что Москва за месяц набили всего 396 сообщений!


----------



## raisonnable

Зря сомневаетесь. Активность упала катастрофически.


----------



## Dimitropalos

Тогда чем объяснить наличие десятых в количестве постов?


----------



## Teamsky

Dimitropalos said:


> Подскажите, что за столбец posts, k? Сомневаюсь что Москва за месяц набили всего 396 сообщений!


количество постов, дельта- за период (месяц)
так понимаю


----------



## Dimitropalos

isnerful said:


> *Февраль 2020 г.*
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


В отчётном периоде за февраль в столбце количество сообщений десятых же нет. Может чего то я не догоняю, но понять пока не могу


----------



## :-)

Первый столбец - количество постов за всё время с приставкой "кило" (*1000)
Второй - наверное, количество миллионов просмотров за всё время
Третий - количество постов за месяц. Тоже в тысячах


----------



## Askario

Всё так.


----------



## Dimitropalos

Подсчёт только грубоватый получается, округляются значения. И не такой расширенный


----------



## Endruuuu

Подсчет глупый в кило, ладно бы за все время, но не за прошедший месяц, Крск у себя вообще ничего "не писал".


----------



## Askario

Меньше 100 постов — это и есть практически ничего.


----------



## Krosh

Похоже, квартальную статистику "инкубаторских" тем тоже делать не буду.
Есть некоторое количество тем с числом постов больше тысячи, в которых сейчас светится 1К.
И если даже в больших разделах это вызывает ворчание, то в инкубаторе подсчет просто теряет смысл.
В принципе проблема решаема за счет еще большего количества ручного труда, но пока лень. Посмотрим, что будет еще через несколько дней карантина.


----------



## Yashka

Статистика за апрель будет?


----------



## dyus174

С 1 апреля по 1 мая


----------



## Dimitropalos

Челябинск Москву обогнал по количеству сообщений за апрель! Что творят!


----------



## :-)

Да это москвичи чё-т попрятались из-за коронавируса, наверное


----------



## Krosh

:) said:


> Да это москвичи чё-т попрятались из-за коронавируса, наверное
> View attachment 100804


Коронавирус только при прямом контакте передаётся, по проводному подключению.
А у москвичей у всех вай-фай.


----------



## Endruuuu

Dimitropalos said:


> Челябинск Москву обогнал по количеству сообщений за апрель! Что творят!


Что творят, самоизоляцию конечно, и флудят привычно.


----------



## Dober_86

Krosh said:


> Коронавирус только при прямом контакте передаётся, по проводному подключению.
> А у москвичей у всех вай-фай.


Судя по многим сэлфакам в гюльке, у москвичей ещё дисковые телефоны стоят, какой уж вайфай. Я вывожу это из проеденныех молью интерьеров времён дорогого Леонида Ильича, которые там фигурируют.


----------



## Yashka

Откуда в Уфе такой прирост по просмотрам?)


----------



## Federation2014

Izus67 said:


> Бразильский китаец любитель "лайков" и автомобиля ЗАЗ-965. Мне кажется он уникален.


Ещё группу "Тату". "Тату" и "Запорожец" - действительно оригинальное сочетание.


----------



## ancov

Наверное, Zaz - это в честь певицы французской, а 965 - год рождения 1965 )))) (как у меня)


----------



## Federation2014

Так это ж у тебя юбилей в этом году!
Еще 2 юбилея - и доживешь до пенсионного возраста. Если к тому времени его снова не поднимут, конечно.
ЗЫ Почему-то думал, что ты старше.


----------



## KJA

У нового движка есть несомненный плюс - он убил постстатодрочерство.


----------



## Teamsky

KJA said:


> У нового движка есть несомненный плюс - он убил постстатодрочерство.


лайкодрочерство


----------



## Federation2014

Teamsky said:


> лайкодрочерство


Ужасный пережиток тёмного прошлого, который мы, прогрессивные форумчане, нынче категорически осуждаем и отвергаем!


----------



## dyus174

Статистика за лето (1 июня - 1 сентября 2020 года)


----------



## alley cat

Смотрю у меня убавилось около 400 постов, оказывается по удаляли все ветки наших городов в разделе Закордон.


----------



## raisonnable

alley cat said:


> Смотрю у меня убавилось около 400 постов, оказывается по удаляли все ветки наших городов в разделе Закордон.


Лол, это они всё ещё там воюют? 😂


----------



## ancov

Потёрли темы - и ахрессор пропал! Гибридные воины...


----------



## raisonnable

ancov said:


> Потёрли темы - и ахрессор пропал! Гибридные воины...


У меня два чувства - жалости и недоумения. Впрочем, недоумение переходит скорее в смех от убогости действий.


----------



## Dober_86

raisonnable said:


> У меня два чувства - жалости и недоумения. Впрочем, недоумение переходит скорее в смех от убогости действий.


Диванный укронацист вольпачото це зробив. Я отчего-то и не удивляюсь)


----------



## ancov

Вольпачото прийдэ - порядок наведэ!


----------



## Ysh

raisonnable said:


> У меня два чувства - жалости и недоумения. Впрочем, недоумение переходит скорее в смех от убогости действий.


У меня подобные чувства по любым инфоповодам, приходящим с этого Дикого Поля)


----------



## Frozer




----------



## :-)

Ну вот, хоть Москва немного от спячки очнулась.


----------



## Frozer

Она и не спала, у них за лето было вон 6,6 тысяч постов


----------



## ancov

Это Екат прибавил.


----------



## Federation2014

Межгалактическую жаль. Красивый город, полно всего строится постоянно - и такая низкая активность стала. А я как раз заинтересовался понаблюдать, чё там у них происходит, поскольку племянница уехала туда учиться.


----------



## Dober_86

Так универсиада ж прошла, чего там масштабного строится? Не слышал. Про Новос и то больше щас, 4-й мост, арена, новый терминал а/п строятся.


----------



## KJA

Dober_86 said:


> Про Новос и то больше щас, 4-й мост, арена, новый терминал а/п строятся.


Логично, в межгалактической это всё уже построили ранее.


----------



## Krosh

KJA said:


> Логично, в межгалактической это всё уже построили ранее.


А зачем вам там четвёртый мост через Обь? :hmm:


----------



## KJA

Krosh said:


> А зачем вам там четвёртый мост через Обь? :hmm:


Какую такую Обь?  



Dober_86 said:


> *4-й мост*, арена, новый терминал а/п строятся.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Так универсиада ж прошла, чего там масштабного строится? Не слышал. Про Новос и то больше щас, 4-й мост, арена, новый терминал а/п строятся.


Открой 2гис, посмотри - дохрена строек по городу. Ты просто перечислил у нас несколько прямо выдающихся объектов, а так-то интеерсно смотреть за огромным количеством новостроек тех же ЖК. Что у нас, что в Кырске. Вот указанные тобой объекты, кстати, и без форума будут везде мелькать в новостях. А вот форум инетерсен в плане, например, те же 20+ всякие смотреть и всё такое. Это мне в новостной ленте того же Интерфакса ежедневной попадаться не будет. Сумбурно изложил, мысли счас все про выборА, но, думаю, ты понял, о чём речь.


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Открой 2гис, посмотри - дохрена строек по городу. Ты просто перечислил у нас несколько прямо выдающихся объектов, а так-то интеерсно смотреть за огромным количеством новостроек тех же ЖК.


Ну мне лично это мало интересно, возможно, только местным. 20+ везде уже как грязи, так что это не то.  Я перечислил крупняки, важные стройки, ты прав.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну я написал, что близкий и дорогой мне человек переехал туда жить, поэтому резко повысился интерес погрузиться посильнее в то, чем город живёт. Не толкьо про стройки, конечно, но про именно них я думал, здесь так же будет исчерпывающе, как с нашим Новосибом, например. А нет, разочарование. Про те же интересующие стройки СФУ там как под пытками выкладывают.


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Ну я написал, что близкий и дорогой мне человек переехал туда жить, поэтому резко повысился интерес погрузиться посильнее в то, чем город живёт. Не толкьо про стройки, конечно, но про именно них я думал, здесь так же будет исчерпывающе, как с нашим Новосибом, например. А нет, разочарование. Про те же интересующие стройки СФУ там как под пытками выкладывают.


Так надо флудера Кжа, что балаболит по всем веткам, точнее, его словоохотливость канализировать из пустопорожнего в созидательное русло; выделить ему квоту, на 1 пост в чайной обязуется написать 9 содержательных постов в Крском разделе, скажем. При нарушении сальдо – бан. 🙃 и красноярская ветка сразу оживёт. Как тебе такое, Илон?


----------



## Federation2014

Я человек добрый и позитивный, я готов даже поменять соотношение 9 к 1 на противоположное. Для начала.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dober_86 said:


> Так надо флудера Кжа, что балаболит по всем веткам, точнее, его словоохотливость канализировать из пустопорожнего в созидательное русло; выделить ему квоту, на 1 пост в чайной обязуется написать 9 содержательных постов в Крском разделе, скажем. При нарушении сальдо – бан. 🙃 и красноярская ветка сразу оживёт. Как тебе такое, Илон?


Да ладно, он пишет истины в той же чайной более, чем 80% остальных пользователей. Просто истина эта горька многим.


----------



## krish12

Dober_86 said:


> Так надо флудера Кжа, что балаболит по всем веткам, точнее, его словоохотливость канализировать из пустопорожнего в созидательное русло; выделить ему квоту, на 1 пост в чайной обязуется написать 9 содержательных постов в Крском разделе, скажем. При нарушении сальдо – бан.  и красноярская ветка сразу оживёт. Как тебе такое, Илон?


Можно голосование устроить, решить все демократическим способом.
Но Федерация более адекватное соотношение предлагает.


----------



## KJA

krish12 said:


> Можно голосование устроить, решить все демократическим способом.


Для этого сначала надо будет внести поправки в конституцию и принять регламент всефорумного голосования.
Я обеими руками за низовую демократию.


----------



## ancov

KJA said:


> Я обеими руками за низовую демократию.


"Демократия - это не вседозволенность!" (М.С.Горбачев)


----------



## super775

Dober_86 said:


> Ну мне лично это мало интересно, возможно, только местным. 20+ везде уже как грязи, так что это не то.  Я перечислил крупняки, важные стройки, ты прав.


В Екатеринбурге тоже много крупных строек. Активность резко упала на форуме и продложает падать. Из крупного строится: Ледовая арена, трамвайная ветка, золотой автовокзал, екад, дворец водных вида спорта ну в принципе все. Из мелкого что и в остальных городах 2 торговых центра, дворец дзюдо, теннисная академия, волейбольная академия и т д.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

super775 said:


> Из крупного строится





super775 said:


> трамвайная ветка


😂🖕🏿


----------



## Federation2014

krish12 said:


> Можно голосование устроить, решить все демократическим способом.
> Но Федерация более адекватное соотношение предлагает.


Так я же всегда был добрым и позитивным


----------



## Federation2014

ancov said:


> "Демократия - это не вседозволенность!" (М.С.Горбачев)


Я всегда думал что демократия - это власть народа, но вот товарищ Рузвельт мне доходчиво объяснил, что демократия - это власть американского народа.


----------



## Federation2014

super775 said:


> В Екатеринбурге тоже много крупных строек. Активность резко упала на форуме и продложает падать. Из крупного строится: Ледовая арена, трамвайная ветка, золотой автовокзал, екад, дворец водных вида спорта ну в принципе все. Из мелкого что и в остальных городах 2 торговых центра, дворец дзюдо, теннисная академия, волейбольная академия и т д.


Ну Ебург всегда выдающимися для замкадья бабоскрёбами и скайлайнами интересовал в первую очередь.


----------



## Federation2014

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 😂🖕🏿


Вот тебе с утра заняться больше нечем, как по всяким тредам ржать, вместо того чтобы вотсап открыть и восхититься!:colbert:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Я не на телефоне сейчас, он в другой комнате. Я вообще летние фотки обрабатываю.


----------



## raisonnable

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 😂🖕🏿


Действительно из крупного. Вряд ли Москве светит такое строительство в ближайшем будущем. Да и другим городам.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Ветки потихоньку помирают, один Челябинск флудит. 😁


Не просто флудит, а сурово флудит!

А вот Новосиб и без всяких там флудеров бодрячком держится. Потому что ТСР

А Владик от догоняющего Хабаровска, похоже, даже гиперактивный Бобер не спасёт. Интрига только в том, произойдёт ли это уже в нынешнем году или в 22м.


----------



## ПешийХод

Federation2014 said:


> Не просто флудит, а сурово флудит!
> 
> А вот Новосиб и без всяких там флудеров бодрячком держится. Потому что ТСР
> 
> А Владик от догоняющего Хабаровска, похоже, даже гиперактивный Бобер не спасёт. Интрига только в том, произойдёт ли это уже в нынешнем году или в 22м.


Ну вот не надо, разговоры почти все по теме, а не статки ради.


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Не просто флудит, а сурово флудит!
> 
> А вот Новосиб и без всяких там флудеров бодрячком держится. Потому что ТСР
> 
> *А Владик от догоняющего Хабаровска*, похоже, даже гиперактивный Бобер не спасёт. Интрига только в том, произойдёт ли это уже в нынешнем году или в 22м.


У нас просто не фотают строящуюся коробку Макдоналдса по два раза на дню. По информативности приморский раздел ничуть не уступает, на самом деле. Все стройки освещаются исправно, пусть и не в таком чуть ли ежедневном формате. 🙂 Имхо, многие объекты достаточно фотать раз в месяц, не чаще, для фиксации видимых изменений, и хватит.


----------



## Frozer

Статистика).


----------



## Federation2014

Челябинск суров! Такими темпами уже осенью ворвётся в десятку.


----------



## Yashka

Federation2014 said:


> Челябинск суров! Такими темпами уже осенью ворвётся в десятку.


К осени по многим городам будет смена позиций


----------



## End ruuuu

Federation2014 said:


> Челябинск суров! Такими темпами уже осенью ворвётся в десятку.


9 лет и Челяба в галактике, там и метеорит свой встретит очередной.


----------



## Frozer

Статистика)


----------



## Federation2014

Челябинск ещё больше набирает разгон и неудержим! В сентябре он Владивосток передвинет во вторую десятку, даже несмотря на то что там Добер.:troll:


----------



## :-)

Такими темпами мы и Хабаровск заодно задвинем


----------



## Federation2014

:) said:


> Такими темпами мы и Хабаровск заодно задвинем


А там и до РнД с 700тысячным рукой подать!


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Челябинск ещё больше набирает разгон и неудержим! В сентябре он Владивосток передвинет во вторую десятку, даже несмотря на то что там Добер.:troll:


Я в последнее время не так много пишу во владивостокском разделе.



Federation2014 said:


> А там и до РнД с 700тысячным рукой подать!


В некоторых секциях слишком много флуда, и только. По наблюдениям, для адекватного освещения строек и благоустройств и т.п. достаточно ~1 тысячи постов. Остальное по большей части флуд. Сужу по Хабаровску, где наверное треть занимает всякая бессмысленная политическая болтовня и ругань баненных и воскресших, типа Димы бревна или харлама.

Исключения, если в городе конечно что-то совсем выдающееся строят. Ну вот в твоём ридном Сибе сейчас немало важных крупняков строится, полагаю, 2000 постов хватает всё осветить, в Нижнем был юбилей, масса благоустройства прошла, 1,8 тыс постов им как-то хватило. В Челябе той же ничего примечательного вроде бы не происходит, из 5 тыс постов основная масса – гольный флуд, стало быть.

Удивляет со знаком минус форумный коматоз такого мегаполиса как Петербург. Как так, 6 млн жителей агломерации, не могут насобирать форумчан? В Казани также кризис наметился.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Исключения, если в городе конечно что-то совсем выдающееся строят. Ну вот в твоём ридном Сибе сейчас немало важных крупняков строится, полагаю, 2000 постов хватает всё осветить


Ты, наверное, удивишься, но большинство постов не по каким-то крупнейшим в городе объектам (4й мост, новый терминал в аэропорте, ледовая арена к чемпионату мира по хоккею), а по всем остальным стройкам. 20+ (только под этот тред подпадает 150 с чем-то строящихся или планирующихся к строительству в городе объектов) и 20-, комплексная застройка, транспорт (НОТ и мётра), дороги, парки итд. Всегда есть о чём поговорить или даже, скорее, что пофотать на ходу и выложить из огромного количества строящихся по городу объектов помимо нескольких крупнейших. Главное, чтобы интерес форумчан был это делать. Так что если несколько крупнейших строек города убрать, которые ты видишь в общих тредах российской секции, - не сильно-то это и изменит ситуацию. И это ещё у нас почти все форумчане живут на правом береге и стройки на левом сильно обделены вниманием в силу этого. А их там дохрена.


----------



## Frozer

Federation2014 said:


> Ты, наверное, удивишься, но большинство постов не по каким-то крупнейшим в городе объектам (4й мост, новый терминал в аэропорте, ледовая арена к чемпионату мира по хоккею), а по всем остальным стройкам. 20+ (только под этот тред подпадает 150 с чем-то строящихся или планирующихся к строительству в городе объектов) и 20-, комплексная застройка, транспорт (НОТ и мётра), дороги, парки итд. Всегда есть о чём поговорить или даже, скорее, что пофотать на ходу и выложить из огромного количества строящихся по городу объектов помимо нескольких крупнейших. Главное, чтобы интерес форумчан был это делать. Так что если несколько крупнейших строек города убрать, которые ты видишь в общих тредах российской секции, - не сильно-то это и изменит ситуацию. И это ещё у нас почти все форумчане живут на правом береге и стройки на левом сильно обделены вниманием в силу этого. А их там дохрена.


Полностью согласен. Я недоволен, что у нас в Челябинске много флуда, но даже при самых смелых подсчётах он составляет не больше 10%. Все остальное профильная и полезная информация по теме плюс обсуждение, разговоры, споры


----------



## krish12

Dober_86 said:


> В Казани также кризис наметился.











Telegram: Contact @ssc_kzn







t.me


----------



## Federation2014

krish12 said:


> Telegram: Contact @ssc_kzn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


----------



## **RS**

Dober_86 said:


> В некоторых секциях слишком много флуда, и только. По наблюдениям, для адекватного освещения строек и благоустройств и т.п. достаточно ~1 тысячи постов.
> 
> Удивляет со знаком минус форумный коматоз такого мегаполиса как Петербург. Как так, 6 млн жителей агломерации, не могут насобирать форумчан?


Ответ на свой вопрос про петербургскую секцию ты сам же и дал в начале поста: в северной столице вообще нет никакого флуда и офф-топа, 99% тем посвящены исключительно градостроительству и наполняются только фотографиями да продуктивными комментариям по делу. 
Вообще если бы нашелся среди форумной братии герой, который смог бы сделать статистику исключительно по строительным и инфраструктурным темам (причем нормальной инфраструктуре - мостам, дорогам, транспорту, а не бутикам, кафе и туалетам) без флуда, то расстановка сил в списке сегодняшних лидеров поменялась бы кардинально. И Питер там точно был бы в топ-3.


----------



## Teamsky

krish12 said:


> Telegram: Contact @ssc_kzn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.me


до телеги так мало уже писали


----------



## [email protected]

Последний раз казанская ветка преодолевала порог 1000 сообщений / месяц не то в сентябре, не то в октябре 2019 года. Со сменой движка ушла пара активных юзеров. Новенькие есть, но они не такие активные.


----------



## Frozer

У нас наоборот после смены движка нашествие новых юзеров. Ну и какая-никакая появившаяся движуха в городе помогает


----------



## Dimitropalos

Ну что привязались то!? Радоваться надо, что в городе есть чего обсудить. Активность маленькая на форуме не нравится, высокая тож не нравится. У всех бы так!


----------



## raisonnable

Завидуют.


----------



## dyus174

photon said:


> Такими темпами скоро Российский форум надо будет переименовывать в Челябинский форум и сделать Чайную для всех остальных регионов


И ветки на форуме переименовать: «Челябинцы о Москве», «Челябинцы о Екатеринбурге», «Челябинцы о статистике» … 😂


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> Завидуют


Было бы чему )


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Было бы чему )


Верхнему токосъёму в метро!


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> Верхнему токосъёму в метро!


Не, этому как раз сочувствовать надо )


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Не, этому как раз сочувствовать надо )


Ещё поедешь туда прокатиться! Скорее всего тайно.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Не, этому как раз сочувствовать надо )


Сочувствовать следует нижнему токосъёму, как у тебя.


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> Ещё поедешь туда прокатиться! Скорее всего тайно.


Навряд ли )


_Night City Dream_ said:


> Сочувствовать следует нижнему токосъёму, как у тебя.


Кто бы ещё говорил про нижний-то, но только не ты )


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Навряд ли )
> Кто бы ещё говорил про нижний-то, но только не ты )


А что у меня не так?


----------



## Federation2014

photon said:


> Такими темпами скоро Российский форум надо будет переименовывать в Челябинский форум и сделать Чайную для всех остальных регионов


Хм, а если Виккторию Снежную в Челябинск переселить, будет ли по 10тыс постов в месяц?


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> А что у меня не так?


Токосъём )


----------



## челяба

SVX said:


> Там обсуждается практически все начиная от "помыли остановку", заканчивая "сегодня на стройке 2-е рабочих переставили будку". Теме про высотку ОДЦ уже года 3, написано 45 страниц, а она все еще на стадии фундамента.
> На самом деле пофиг, что обсуждают, главное есть активность и пополнение личного состава форума)


А у нас на форуме полно соседей общаются, видимо у себя скучно и ты Илья там самый активный, что тут то Ебурских характер проскочил что ли. Кто выше писал про отсутствие проектов в Челябе, да еще года 3 назад было не более 5 млрд. , сейчас их, на сумму более 200 лярдов, не в теме лучше промолчи. Кстате остановки уже давно все помыли, дороги, сейчас начинают мыть транспорт, причем весь, в основном Ебуржане с тряпками, большой поклон вам кстате за это.


----------



## SVX

челяба said:


> А у нас на форуме полно соседей общаются, видимо у себя скучно и ты Илья там самый активный, что тут то Ебурских характер проскочил что ли. Кто выше писал про отсутствие проектов в Челябе, да еще года 3 назад было не более 5 млрд. , сейчас их, на сумму более 200 лярдов, не в теме лучше промолчи. Кстате остановки уже давно все помыли, дороги, сейчас начинают мыть транспорт, причем весь, в основном Ебуржане с тряпками, большой поклон вам кстате за это.


Подразумевалось, что обсуждаются всякие мало-мальские события. Я об этом. Про помытые остановки это старый форумный мем что ли, времен Золотуха)


----------



## vartal

челяба said:


> сейчас их, на сумму более 200 лярдов


Лучше бы на 200 лярдов нормальное метро бы строилось, а не трамвайка по цене метры )


----------



## челяба

vartal said:


> Лучше бы на 200 лярдов нормальное метро бы строилось, а не трамвайка по цене метры )


Во первых не трамвайка, а скоростной трамвай с тремя подземными туннелями через весь центр города с разъездами из него в разные районы города, не имеющее аналогов в стране. По метро уже столько писалось, что оно убыточное, нет у нас тех пассажиропотоков для окупаемости, даже в Питере, что уж про нас говорить. Правильно власти решили и метротрама в этих 200 млрдов то нету, там на этот проект 74 запланировали. А вот 12 школ за 3 года есть и еще куча чего , рука устанет писать, на скучных Челябинских ветках найдешь!


----------



## vartal

челяба said:


> Во первых не трамвайка, а скоростной трамвай с тремя подземными туннелями через весь центр города с разъездами из него в разные районы города, не имеющее аналогов в стране


Не имеющий аналогов в стране? Серьёзно? Т.е. Волгоградский СТ уже не аналог? ))


челяба said:


> По метро уже столько писалось, что оно убыточное


А трамвайка по цене метро вдруг не убыточной будет? ))


челяба said:


> рука устанет писать, на скучных Челябинских ветках найдешь!


Выдохните, дышите глубже, не стоит так нервничать )


----------



## челяба

vartal said:


> Не имеющий аналогов в стране? Серьёзно? Т.е. Волгоградский СТ уже не аналог? ))
> А трамвайка по цене метро вдруг не убыточной будет? ))
> Выдохните, дышите глубже, не стоит так нервничать )


Грубишь Москвич? или показалось? Волгоградский точно не аналог, количество туннелей, глубина, скорость, вагоны, да и вообще протяженность все разное. Про убыточность пока не скажу, хоть и считают, что оккупаемость будет в отличии от метро, но зависит от многих факторов. Но однозначно лучше, чем другой вариант - закопать, потому что уже давно метро в стране не строят за федеральные деньги, своих в регионах нет. А на метротрам дают, что ж не воспользоваться.


----------



## raisonnable

челяба said:


> Грубишь Москвич? или показалось? Волгоградский точно не аналог, количество туннелей, глубина, скорость, вагоны, да и вообще протяженность все разное. Про убыточность пока не скажу, хоть и считают, что оккупаемость будет в отличии от метро, но зависит от многих факторов. Но однозначно лучше, чем другой вариант - закопать, потому что уже давно метро в стране не строят за федеральные деньги, своих в регионах нет. А на метротрам дают, что ж не воспользоваться.


Да не спорьте вы с ним. Тут никакие аргументы не помогут. Он представитель секты «либо метро, либо ничего». Причём только с нижним токосъёмом! Это важно.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

челяба said:


> Грубишь Москвич? или показалось?


Он понаех.


----------



## vegorv

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Он понаех.


 вот так новости,откуда?


----------



## geoworld

Как вы думаете ли какая-то система у зазика по которой она накручивает лайки? И кто-нибудь интересовался как она работает? Ну там записывает какую тему уже прошла, например... И активна ли она в китайском форуме?


----------



## Krosh

geoworld said:


> Как вы думаете ли какая-то система у зазика по которой она накручивает лайки?


Вроде бы он сознавался, что лайкает все посты, которые читает.
Иногда внезапно появляется куча лайков от него за древнючие посты в какой-то конкретной теме - похоже, когда он дошёл до неё и читает всё подряд.
Если бы скрипт - то был бы наверняка какой-то другой алгоритм.


----------



## geoworld

Krosh said:


> Вроде бы он сознавался, что лайкает все посты, которые читает.
> Иногда внезапно появляется куча лайков от него за древнючие посты в какой-то конкретной теме - похоже, когда он дошёл до неё и читает всё подряд.
> Если бы скрипт - то был бы наверняка какой-то другой алгоритм.


Похоже что так, только не он, а она.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

geoworld said:


> Похоже что так, только не он, а она.


Именно он. Парень из Сан-Паулу, он и фото своё выкладывал не раз. Жаловался, что девушки нет.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dober_86 said:


> Яйца немого непонятно, какой папаша ю., Серёга найти ту твой отец или чмо ?


Я его духовный наставник. Работаю над тем, чтобы он признал верхний токосъёмник православным.


----------



## geoworld

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Именно он. Парень из Сан-Паулу, он и фото своё выкладывал не раз. Жаловался, что девушки нет.


Будем искать! Желательна ссылка на фото.


----------



## pult91

Народ, а куда делся Entazis?


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Работаю над тем, чтобы он признал верхний токосъёмник православным


Звиняй, не верующий я, так что не получится )


----------



## alley cat

300 000 сообщений прошёл сегодня Екатеринбургский форум!


----------



## Alex_Msk

alley cat said:


> 300 000 сообщений прошёл сегодня Екатеринбургский форум!


Круто!


----------



## Frozer

С Новым годом всех! Сделал статистику за два месяца и за 2021 год. Так как вычитал из точных цифр округленные - прирост получился тоже неточный. В следующий раз будет уже все четко)


----------



## Yashka

Frozer said:


> С Новым годом всех! Сделал статистику за два месяца и за 2021 год. Так как вычитал из точных цифр округленные - прирост получился тоже неточный. В следующий раз будет уже все четко)
> View attachment 2571618


Много новых 200 тысячников. По Уфе 1 млн просмотров потерялся


----------



## Frozer

Точно, опечатка, извиняюсь. Исправил


----------



## Krosh

Джентльмены, а можно ли как-то согласовать ваши данные по постам, которые в третьих колонках табличек?
Или у *Yashka *это ещё по ноябрю? Или там действительно ещё 2020?


----------



## alley cat

> Много новых 200 тысячников. По Уфе 1 млн просмотров потерялся


На новом движке счетчик вообще плохо работает.


----------



## Yashka

Krosh said:


> Джентльмены, а можно ли как-то согласовать ваши данные по постам, которые в третьих колонках табличек?
> Или у *Yashka *это ещё по ноябрю? Или там действительно ещё 2020?


Я скриншотил таблицу Фрозера за 2020


----------



## челяба

Что как всегда и во всем прем, ах красота жить в быстрорастущем городе, где на твоих глазах идет идеальная революция места обитания, чего и всем желаю, как в нашей столице Урала - Челябинске.


----------



## krish12

челяба said:


> Что как всегда и во всем прем, ах красота жить в быстрорастущем городе, где на твоих глазах идет идеальная революция места обитания, чего и всем желаю, как в нашей столице Урала - Челябинске.


А как быстро растёт ваш город?


----------



## Dober_86

челяба said:


> Что как всегда и во всем прем, ах красота жить в быстрорастущем городе, где на твоих глазах идет идеальная революция места обитания, чего и всем желаю, как в нашей столице Урала - Челябинске.


Жирнота. Уж сколько на форуме этих "убер-патриотов' видали, хохотали над ними, опускали с горних сияющих пиков величия великого /города/ в реальность.


----------



## raisonnable

Σχτremμɱ said:


> санкции и на форуме уже? байден чтоли и сюда добрался? и что за списки ..не пойму терминологию это как по персональному приглашению или квоты какие?


Почему уже? Форум канадский же!

А что за списки уже не имеет значения.


----------



## Σχτremμɱ

raisonnable said:


> Почему уже? Форум канадский же!
> 
> А что за списки уже не имеет значения.


что то я в недоумении. или это шутка или мир сошел с ума. не пойму мотив. (кто то из североамериканской администрации обиделся сильно и решил внести свой вклад?) заблокировали именно росииян от участия в дополнительных ветках, включая русскоязычные?


----------



## raisonnable

Σχτremμɱ said:


> что то я в недоумении. или это шутка или мир сошел с ума. не пойму мотив. (кто то из североамериканской администрации обиделся сильно и решил внести свой вклад?) заблокировали именно росииян от участия в дополнительных ветках, включая русскоязычные?


Россиян, конечно. Белорусов ещё, но выборочно.


----------



## Забанненный

vegorv said:


> зашел в челябинскую ветку. вартал только в ней только на последних страницах раз 5 повторил эту фразу. с чуваком явно что то не то,во всех секциях ржут над ним,но он стойко придерживается своего неповторимого стиля. ))


Вот над Бублей, между прочим, тоже все ржали, а метро в Межгалактической таки будет!


----------



## Забанненный

ancov said:


> Прекращайте срач в этой теме, иначе все в бан отправятся.


Написал человек, который после крайне мерзкой истории с МСашей, вроде, принципиально зарекался оставаться модератором. Вроде, от слова "принцип", если ничего не путаю. И вот за то якобы принципиальное решение когда-то имел искреннее моё уважение.
Ну да, Андрей, не мы же такие, жизнь такая...


----------



## Krosh

raisonnable said:


> Россиян, конечно. Белорусов ещё, но выборочно.


Тут есть нестыковочка.
Крымчан тоже заблокировали. Крым - наш. Но они это не признают. А раз не признают - то какое имеют право блокировать? Но - блокируют.


----------



## Krosh

Забанненный said:


> Вот над Бублей, между прочим, тоже все ржали, а метро в Межгалактической таки будет!


Но не в аэропорту же.
Поэтому не считается.


----------



## krish12

Забанненный said:


> Написал человек, который после крайне мерзкой истории с МСашей, вроде, принципиально зарекался оставаться модератором. Вроде, от слова "принцип", если ничего не путаю. И вот за то якобы принципиальное решение когда-то имел искреннее моё уважение.
> Ну да, Андрей, не мы же такие, жизнь такая...


Что за мерзкая история с Сашей?


----------



## raisonnable

krish12 said:


> Что за мерзкая история с Сашей?


Мсаша себя мерзко вёл. За что и поплатился!


----------



## [email protected]

Забанненный said:


> Написал человек, который после крайне мерзкой истории с МСашей, вроде, принципиально зарекался оставаться модератором. Вроде, от слова "принцип", если ничего не путаю. И вот за то якобы принципиальное решение когда-то имел искреннее моё уважение.
> Ну да, Андрей, не мы же такие, жизнь такая...


Виталик, привет


----------



## Frozer

Статистика)


----------



## Shwed

Краснодарский край повторно взял 100000.


----------



## Dober_86

Shwed said:


> Краснодарский край повторно взял 100000.


У кого?


----------



## Frozer

Статистика


----------



## anrie.molino

Frozer said:


> Форум продолжает умирать


Неудивительно. Не может процветать форум, где рекламируются такие агитки


----------



## Dober_86

Лол, шиворот-навывопот. Форум загибается по другим причинам и задолго до войны на Украине.


----------



## Dober_86

Заметил, у меня количество постов в счётчике возле ника почему-то уменьшилось. Не то что, это что-то принципиально меняет, просто интересно, что и откуда и за что удалили. 😮


----------



## Shurey

У меня всё норм..


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> Заметил, у меня количество постов в счётчике возле ника почему-то уменьшилось. Не то что, это что-то принципиально меняет, просто интересно, что и откуда и за что удалили. 😮


У меня тоже где-то минус 140 постов

Вчера было 45 500 сейчас 45 360

Видимо какие-то темы удалили.


----------



## glad

alley cat said:


> Видимо какие-то темы удалили.


Всё верно,окончательно удалили одну ветку и всё что там писали,больше не учитываются.


----------



## Yashka

glad said:


> Всё верно,окончательно удалили одну ветку и всё что там писали,больше не учитываются.


На Украине?


----------



## anrie.molino

Yashka said:


> На Украине?


Да. Уничтожили нашу реликвию. Ни за что ни про что, с..и, замочили


----------



## Yashka

anrie.molino said:


> Да. Уничтожили нашу реликвию. Ни за что ни про что, с..и, замочили


Ну и хорошо, меньше улик на иностранном форуме


----------



## alley cat

Yashka said:


> На Украине?


В этой ветке и так не считалось так как она в Чайной, а чайные посты не считаются в счетчике который под аватаркой.


----------



## [email protected]

alley cat said:


> В этой ветке и так не считалось так как она в Чайной, а чайные посты не считаются в счетчике который под аватаркой.


При переходе на новый движок все считалось


----------



## Papont

Бл@ди, сэр.
Придётся отвечать удалением самой украины с карты мира.


----------



## [email protected]

Papont said:


> Бл@ди, сэр.
> Придётся отвечать удалением самой украины с карты мира.


Это у пшеков так анусай сводило, что решили таким способом нагадить?


----------



## Papont

[email protected] said:


> Это у пшеков так анусай сводило, что решили таким способом нагадить?


Как оказалось, это хорошо нам знакомый бельгийский вафель.

У меня, кстати, счётчик постов вообще обнулился. Я как Путин.


----------



## Dober_86

"отличный" форум, где ветки сносят не свои модераторы по консенсусу, а вообще залётные, в чужом национальном разделе, никого не спросив.


----------



## Ysh

Papont said:


> Как оказалось, это хорошо нам знакомый бельгийский вафель.
> 
> У меня, кстати, счётчик постов вообще обнулился. Я как Путин.


Смотрю, у меня тоже всего 9 тыщ постов в статистике. Не знаю уж, как, но Спукфлигер вместе с удалением украинской темы поуменьшил многим на форуме статистику.

Его уже убрали из команды международных модеров. Все это он проделал своевольно.
Украинскую тему скорее всего уже не восстановить.


----------



## Ysh

Papont said:


> Бл@ди, сэр.
> Придётся отвечать удалением самой украины с карты мира.


На этот пост уже пришел репорт от юзера с 0 постов и плавающим ip. "Их борьба".


----------



## Papont

Ysh said:


> Смотрю, у меня тоже всего 9 тыщ постов в статистике. Не знаю уж, как, но Спукфлигер вместе с удалением украинской темы поуменьшил многим на форуме статистику.


Ладно, поуменьшил, но тут делаю пост на днях в петрозаводском треде. и обнаруживаю, что он у меня первый. Хотя в том же треде десятки моих постов. Смех, да и только.


Ysh said:


> Украинскую тему скорее всего уже не восстановить.


А вот это вот скверно. Но не страшно. Удаление украины с политической карты для салорейховцев, конечно, страшнее.


Ysh said:


> На этот пост уже пришел репорт от юзера с 0 постов и плавающим ip. "Их борьба".


Ну, это вполне ожидаемая реакция. Партизани, йоптыть. Герои виртуального фронта.


----------



## photon




----------



## Frozer

Статистика за 4 месяца


----------



## Dober_86

ЗАЗ сегодня в ударе, лайков 300 мне наверно поставил. 😁 Давно такого не было. Народ, он вас тоже осыпает лайками?


----------



## Shurey

Dober_86 said:


> ЗАЗ сегодня в ударе, лайков 300 мне наверно поставил. 😁 Давно такого не было. Народ, он вас тоже осыпает лайками?


Нет.


----------



## End ruuuu

Dober_86 said:


> ЗАЗ сегодня в ударе, лайков 300 мне наверно поставил. 😁 Давно такого не было. Народ, он вас тоже осыпает лайками?


Волнообразно, но там исчисляется число 2 цифирями максимум. Он по теме "кинжалом" проходит


----------



## Teamsky

Dober_86 said:


> ЗАЗ сегодня в ударе, лайков 300 мне наверно поставил. 😁 Давно такого не было. Народ, он вас тоже осыпает лайками?


нет


----------



## Ysh

Dober_86 said:


> ЗАЗ сегодня в ударе, лайков 300 мне наверно поставил. 😁 Давно такого не было. Народ, он вас тоже осыпает лайками?


Да


----------



## alley cat

45,960 постов было, стало 51,932


----------

